# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #54



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I loved Carol Burnett when she did Scarlett O'Hara, in the drapes with curtain rod sticking out.


I may have told some of my stories before...& think I did tell y'all about Carol Burnett. I attended in Los Angeles the taping of the "old" Gary Moore TV show. This was the 1st show Carol was a cast member of. She was just starting out performing & was quite young. That night she was supposed to be like a chorus girl. Her costume was like a Las Vegas showgirl. A brief, 1 piece showgirl suit/costume with feathers that went up from her back way above her head. Ya' know you never really know how someone looks in person. Up to that time I didn't think she was all that good looking, but let me tell you....in person Carol was a really/truly beautiful girl. Simply gorgeous body & legs - very nice acting young lady - danced like a dream - nice voice - just all-in-all a delightful young woman. This was around the late 1950's if my memory serves me correctly. I'd never thought Leslie Caron was very pretty...that is 'till I saw her in person in Hollywood. She was really beautiful.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Yes, Carol and Harvey Korman were the funniest couple on TV. :thumbup:


I also saw Harvey Korman & Tim Conway when the 2 of them performed a 2 man show here in our town at our Grand Old Queen State theater. Just the 2 of them sitting on the stage talking, telling stories, doing some skits - they did the skit wherein Korman was the patient & Conway was the dentist & shot himself in his leg with novacaine - a wholesome, family oriented, delightful evening. This was probably 5-6-7 years ago. Whatever, good show.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Amen! 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152927412881694


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz http://teacherprobs.com/can-we-guess-your-level-of-education/
> Masters.


PhD. Right - don't I wish.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How do like my latest toy? I am working on my dog right now.


Oh my gosh - that's so cute. How did you do it, CB?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'll look for them tomorrow; you were fast getting them done.
> 
> A sock drawer that neat is almost scary! It is a good way of keeping the socks together and not stretching them.


Good grief! I might fold them like that if they were a present for someone! No, probably not. I just fold them in half. Easy and they're nice and flat.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> In our drapery best


These are great pictures!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Everybody!
> 
> We have moved into a matchbox. Then we must move again in Aug. I am supposed to fly out Wed. morning, but the weather looks like I'll be cancelled.
> 
> ...


Glad you're there! One big job - completed!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Good article, WCK. "...His questions push us: dare we think that this US President is more committed to protecting Islam than he is to protecting the West?"
> 
> Sadly, it appears to be true!


Franklin Graham got a list together for O'Reilly, and O'Reilly is going to cover on Wednesday. I've heard from lots of sources that there are a lot of Muslims working in the admin. Really??? Who knew? :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> S
> 
> How nice that you have pictures of your grandmother and great-grandmother. I have a picture with one great-grandmother (my maternal grandfather's mother) and pictures of both grandmothers, but no pictures of my maternal grandmother's parents or my paternal great grandparents. Wish I did.
> 
> ...


That's a bittersweet story - mostly sweet.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm learning bridge because so many of my friends play and it's good for mental acuity.


That's nice - you'll have people to play with. Playing cards is so much fun.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> BIL loves avocado dip. We finished it, 6 avocados' worth.


That's a lotta dip! It must have been delicious - of course it came with a pretty price this time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> BIBI'S SPEAKING!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yes - tomorrow morning.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> DH not going. I have an old friend and his wife (Indian (Eastern), who I will be staying with. They are like family and I call him my brother.


How nice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thinking of you and prayers for DH.


Thanks, WCK.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> ...and the West is just as fortunate that Israel has Netanyahu at the helm. A man of presence and the strength of his convictions in the one country in the region that shares our core beliefs and values.
> 
> Can't wait for tomorrow's speech..!
> 
> (Tomorrow, Tuesday March 3rd at 11 am ET, Netanyahu addresses a joint meeting of Congress. If you can't find it elsewhere, you can watch it on Boehner's stream: http://www.speaker.gov/live?Source=GovD)


I'll be watching, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It's only in the last few years that Midnight Mass has been scheduled earlier, say 10:30 or even 10 pm. Go figure.
> I remember the good old days of coming home at 1:30 am on Christmas Day, after Midnight Mass. Too tire for anything but going straight to bed!


yes. I'm about that tired right now, too. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How's your husband doing today Bonnie?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Dr visit went well today. Same as before- leukemia out of remission - same treatment because it worked so well last time. Only this time - outpatient!! So nice to come home, eat your own food, sleep in your own bed. No port either - just a regular IV for 30 minutes a day for 5 days. Lots of meds to prevent infection. No crowds. Any sign of infection - ER - that's for about 4-6 weeks. I'm so thankful there wasn't anything else.

Thank you for all your concern and prayers. I feel so lucky that you all encouraged me so much. You really are a safe haven during tough times.

Sleep well, friends. You're all in my prayers. Good night.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Dr visit went well today. Same as before- leukemia out of remission - same treatment because it worked so well last time. Only this time - outpatient!! So nice to come home, eat your own food, sleep in your own bed. No port either - just a regular IV for 30 minutes a day for 5 days. Lots of meds to prevent infection. No crowds. Any sign of infection - ER - that's for about 4-6 weeks. I'm so thankful there wasn't anything else.
> 
> Thank you for all your concern and prayers. I feel so lucky that you all encouraged me so much. You really are a safe haven during tough times.
> 
> Sleep well, friends. You're all in my prayers. Good night.


As always prayers for you Bon & Mr. Bon. Back with ya' tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Dr visit went well today. Same as before- leukemia out of remission - same treatment because it worked so well last time. Only this time - outpatient!! So nice to come home, eat your own food, sleep in your own bed. No port either - just a regular IV for 30 minutes a day for 5 days. Lots of meds to prevent infection. No crowds. Any sign of infection - ER - that's for about 4-6 weeks. I'm so thankful there wasn't anything else.
> 
> Thank you for all your concern and prayers. I feel so lucky that you all encouraged me so much. You really are a safe haven during tough times.
> 
> Sleep well, friends. You're all in my prayers. Good night.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Praise the Lord for all this good news Bonn . I am so happy for you. Love ! XX&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Amen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Dr visit went well today. Same as before- leukemia out of remission - same treatment because it worked so well last time. Only this time - outpatient!! So nice to come home, eat your own food, sleep in your own bed. No port either - just a regular IV for 30 minutes a day for 5 days. Lots of meds to prevent infection. No crowds. Any sign of infection - ER - that's for about 4-6 weeks. I'm so thankful there wasn't anything else.
> 
> Thank you for all your concern and prayers. I feel so lucky that you all encouraged me so much. You really are a safe haven during tough times.
> 
> Sleep well, friends. You're all in my prayers. Good night.


As frightening as the original news was, this is such a blessing to have the treatments on an outpatient basis. When will the treatments start Bonnie?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Glad you're there! One big job - completed!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Dr visit went well today. Same as before- leukemia out of remission - same treatment because it worked so well last time. Only this time - outpatient!! So nice to come home, eat your own food, sleep in your own bed. No port either - just a regular IV for 30 minutes a day for 5 days. Lots of meds to prevent infection. No crowds. Any sign of infection - ER - that's for about 4-6 weeks. I'm so thankful there wasn't anything else.
> 
> Thank you for all your concern and prayers. I feel so lucky that you all encouraged me so much. You really are a safe haven during tough times.
> 
> Sleep well, friends. You're all in my prayers. Good night.


This is good news, Bon. Keep us posted.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I rue the day that I ever shopped. I have so many clothes. Where do I put them?


Same here, and most of mine don't fit. I don't know how they shrink while just hanging in the closet!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I just have enough time to post a picture of my grandmother and her family. My grandmother is center front, Anna. She was born in Germany (1877). The two youngest were born here. Off to work.


What a treasure to have.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Fox will probably show it and I will have to record it, since I won't be home to view it then. Thanks for the heads up Gerslay! :thumbup:


I'm sure network news won't show it - or even give it much coverage if any at all. Wouldn't want the citizens to know what's REALLY going on.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Harvey could make me laugh by just looking at him. He didn't have to do anything, and I would be laughing. Same minds....... ;-) :lol:


That's the way I felt about Carol Burnett. They were all great on that show.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think his speech covered all the major issues very clearly. He wasn't antagonistic or partisan but he made it very clear that only Israel will decide what is best for her security and it's needs won't be directed by foreign governments. It was also smart of him to bring up the historical perspective -- that other American leaders have tried to influence or even coerce Israel to change direction. Israel still went ahead and did what they thought was best for their country and the formal relationship with the US was still maintained.
> 
> It's always easier if the personal relationship is also good, it makes the negotiations and diplomacy more effective. I appreciated that Netanyahu recognized John Baird (our former Foreign Affairs Minister) and Canada's conservative govt for it's consistent support of Israel and it's security concerns.
> 
> Because we're neighbours and major trade partners, Canada and the US has also tried to keep the formal relationship working. Sometimes our leaders liked each other and sometimes they didn't, but at a formal working level they were generally able to keep it respectful. That doesn't seem to be the case with Obama and his attitude towards Canada, Australia, UK and some of the European leaders.


Obama just isn't presidential material. His record shows that. His judgment is skewed and far different from the majority of Americans.

The mainstream media skewered Giuliani for saying he didn't know if obama loved America. Obama has never spoken of our country with the genuine fondness shown by past presidents - and most citizens. He is the parent who always criticizes, always picks and nags, never giving praise or giving it in a false tone when forced into it. He criticizes our country and our people from a distance, as if he isn't part of it. He stands backs and finds fault. It's hard to see love or even just affection in that. I have never seen either one from this president. He is aloof - cold and calculating.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> a couple of these are just ordinary glitches, but some of them are hilarious
> 
> http://mashable.com/2015/02/27/knitting-fails/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-main-link


Funny! I enjoyed that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It reminds me of Kim Kardashian (sp?) and her family. The whole family is famous for doing nothing. (except the step father, Bruce Jenner.)


Soon to be stepmother.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.wnd.com/2015/03/store-bans-jesus-but-ok-with-allah/


It seems like bad things are happening over there. I'm glad the store changed that.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Dr visit went well today. Same as before- leukemia out of remission - same treatment because it worked so well last time. Only this time - outpatient!! So nice to come home, eat your own food, sleep in your own bed. No port either - just a regular IV for 30 minutes a day for 5 days. Lots of meds to prevent infection. No crowds. Any sign of infection - ER - that's for about 4-6 weeks. I'm so thankful there wasn't anything else.
> 
> Thank you for all your concern and prayers. I feel so lucky that you all encouraged me so much. You really are a safe haven during tough times.
> 
> Sleep well, friends. You're all in my prayers. Good night.


Five chemo treatments a day for five days is pretty good, Bonn! Then all your TLC will see him through the recovery period. I've had chemo so I know what that's about and your own past experience helps to take the fear and worry out of it.

Lots of soup...and naps! ♥


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Soon to be stepmother.


Trans-jenner!

:thumbup:

Sorry about that, but at age 65 what does he really think he's going to accomplish? Is he going to go through with all the surgery? For what...to experience a delayed men-o-pause? (Pun intended) I'm afraid he's becoming as much a joke as the K women are, and for that I do have some sympathy for him.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCbxWv8qckQ


Like lambs to the slaughter we march on, looking neither left nor right and no one with the power to fight this will lift a finger to stop it. This is the slow destruction from within that is part of a plan. If not destruction of the country, certainly destruction of all that we believe in.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Amen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How's your husband doing today Bonnie?


He just got up. I'd say dogged determination pretty much describes how he's looking at this. He's been feeling a little better. Thanks, WCK.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> As always prayers for you Bon & Mr. Bon. Back with ya' tomorrow.


Thanks, GG.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Praise the Lord for all this good news Bonn . I am so happy for you. Love ! XX♥


I feel the same way, CB. Thank you all for your prayers. We couldn't have asked for a better result.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Amen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> As frightening as the original news was, this is such a blessing to have the treatments on an outpatient basis. When will the treatments start Bonnie?


Yes, outpatient is a big difference! They start on Wednesday. They didn't bother him last time. I hope it will be the same this time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> This is good news, Bon. Keep us posted.


Thanks, LL.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Five chemo treatments a day for five days is pretty good, Bonn! Then all your TLC will see him through the recovery period. I've had chemo so I know what that's about and your own past experience helps to take the fear and worry out of it.
> 
> Lots of soup...and naps! ♥


You've been through it so you know. You are right. The first time everything was worrisome.

Lots of naps for sure. I hope it won't upset his stomach. It didn't last time. Very different from most treatments.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hit send before typing the post! I can't explain my behavior. I just have to shake my head at it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Trans-jenner!
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry about that, but at age 65 what does he really think he's going to accomplish? Is he going to go through with all the surgery? For what...to experience a delayed men-o-pause? (Pun intended) I'm afraid he's becoming as much a joke as the K women are, and for that I do have some sympathy for him.


They say birds of a feather flock together. I didn't realize he was 65. It does seem he could just enjoy his feminine side without the risks of surgery.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> So beautiful are the moments of sharing one's faith and trust in the Lord!


You put that perfectly, Gerslay.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hit send before typing the post! I can't explain my behavior. I just have to shake my head at it.


LOL...getting ahead of yourself?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you for your comments on my picture. But the best treasure is that I have the original 16' X 20' picture. I am still looking for an antique frame for it. The modern frames do not do it justice.


That's a great picture, Joey. It makes me realize that I only knew my grandmother when she was a grown woman. She told me stories of her childhood, but to have seen what she looked like as a child and to look into her face would be so very interesting.

Enjoy your treasure!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> LOL...getting ahead of yourself?


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We are getting snow today, just a dusting less than one inch so far. It should be a good day. High in the 30's. No work today, I have plans to transfer title and get plates for grandson's car. He has been working on the car and now has it running. Then his problem will be paying for insurance.


Sounds good. It's great that he can work on the car. That's a good accomplishment.

Our grandson's very old car has been out of service a lot. I told DD he'll have so many stories to tell. This past week they had to put in new glow plugs. Ever heard of those? I hadn't, but now I know all about it! (haha)

I thought they were the feminine of spark plugs. Almost right! :lol:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sounds good. It's great that he can work on the car. That's a good accomplishment.
> 
> Our grandson's very old car has been out of service a lot. I told DD he'll have so many stories to tell. This past week they had to put in new glow plugs. Ever heard of those? I hadn't, but now I know all about it! (haha)
> 
> I thought they were the feminine of spark plugs. Almost right! :lol:


You are not a well person.............too funny


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Did anyone else get chills when Bibi Blessed Israel and the USA?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Trans-jenner!
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry about that, but at age 65 what does he really think he's going to accomplish? Is he going to go through with all the surgery? For what...to experience a delayed men-o-pause? (Pun intended) I'm afraid he's becoming as much a joke as the K women are, and for that I do have some sympathy for him.


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Soon to be stepmother.


 :|


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> What a speech! And Obama was on a call, and no one from administration was present.


That says a lot about his administration does it? :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2015/02/26/islamic-terror-attacks-go-back-to-the-founding-of-the-united-states/


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, GG.


You're more than welcome girlfriend....you're in my thoughts today.....


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you for your comments on my picture. But the best treasure is that I have the original 16' X 20' picture. I am still looking for an antique frame for it. The modern frames do not do it justice.


I've seen some awesome "antique" looking frames at Michaels that are already made. Have you looked there if you have access to Michaels? Reasonable prices - & they make frames in the store for you if you see 1 "unmade."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone else get chills when Bibi Blessed Israel and the USA?


Yes. And when cheered for him - resoundingly! What an outpouring of affection, and well-deserved. He's very inspiring. A minute ago there was a dem on there to "respond" to the speech. Blustering, angry - too bad he didn't think before he spoke, Just blundering through. I had to leave the room.

I wish everyone could hear that speech and become aware of what's going on around us. Especially the middle-aged adults with school-age children. They are so busy - but they really must pay attention to this. I'm going to email all my kids and urge them to find this speech and listen to it. I would like to demand it, but I'm no longer in that position (if I ever really was).


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone else get chills when Bibi Blessed Israel and the USA?


Oh yeah - why don't we Americans have a president like Bibi? Oh I know, our "president" doesn't have a set of cojones like Bibi - ya' think?

Bibi isn't gonna let Iran f--- with Isreal. Damn, at times like this I truly wish I had Jewish blood running through my veins. But, according to geneology, we're all from the same place & ancestors from way back in the beginning - so possibly we all do.
We can only hope so......


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow what a speech Bibi gave. Very Churchillian and Reaganesque in its content. I wish we had a leader like that.
San Fran Nan as rude as ever stormed out of Congress before Bibi did. How pathetic and childish she is.
I loved that it must have been a huge slap in the face to <0 that SOTH Boehner gave Bibi a gift of a Churchill bust. Not sure if it was the same one that <0 took out of the Oval Office as his first official job as POTUS. It was a wonderful gesture, and I know Bibi will treasure it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh yeah - why don't we Americans have a president like Bibi? Oh I know, our "president" doesn't have a set of cojones like Bibi - ya' think?
> 
> Bibi isn't gonna let Iran f--- with Isreal. Damn, at times like this I truly wish I had Jewish blood running through my veins. But, according to geneology, we're all from the same place & ancestors from way back in the beginning - so possibly we all do.
> We can only hope so......


I think we do.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wow what a speech Bibi gave. Very Churchillian and Reaganesque in its content. I wish we had a leader like that.
> San Fran Nan as rude as ever stormed out of Congress before Bibi did. How pathetic and childish she is.
> I loved that it must have been a huge slap in the face to <0 that SOTH Boehner gave Bibi a gift of a Churchill bust. Not sure if it was the same one that <0 took out of the Oval Office as his first official job as POTUS. It was a wonderful gesture, and I know Bibi will treasure it.


Pelosi is a mess. I thought she looked like she was crying - watching all her master's "logic" slide down the toilet.

Netanyahu is logical and firm. A great leader with the potential save this world from the evil that has infiltrated it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone else get chills when Bibi Blessed Israel and the USA?


Yes. And when cheered for him - resoundingly! What an outpouring of affection, and well-deserved. He's very inspiring. A minute ago there was a dem on there to "respond" to the speech. Blustering, angry - too bad he didn't think before he spoke, Just blundering through. I had to leave the room.

I wish everyone could hear that speech and become aware of what's going on around us. Especially the middle-aged adults with school-age children. They are so busy - but they really must pay attention to this. I'm going to email all my kids and urge them to find this speech and listen to it. I would like to demand it, but I'm no longer in that position (if I ever really was.) :wink:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Pelosi is a mess. I thought she looked like she was crying - watching all her master's "logic" slide down the toilet.
> 
> Netanyahu is logical and firm. A great leader with the potential save this world from the evil that has infiltrated it.


Pelosi wasn`t crying....her botox was leaking
:mrgreen:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think we do.


◄ Ephesians 3:6 ►
Parallel Verses
New International Version
This mystery is that through the gospel the Gentiles are heirs together with Israel, members together of one body, and sharers together in the promise in Christ Jesus.

New Living Translation
And this is God's plan: Both Gentiles and Jews who believe the Good News share equally in the riches inherited by God's children. Both are part of the same body, and both enjoy the promise of blessings because they belong to Christ Jesus.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Bravo PM Netanyahu, Bravo!

What a fantastic speech that will go down in USA history as an extraordinary moment in time.

Every word, _every_ word from Bibi expressed what needed to be heard, was thoughtful, logical and powerful.

How unfortunate those words had to be delivered by someone other than the POTUS, and from a foreign leader, because the USA of America has no present leadership in this Admin of White House. The alleged leader of the US, apologizes for the USA when he travels abroad, so thank God, Netanyahu accepted the invitation to speak to Congress and all Americans and offer leadership to us and the world.

Bibi, as always, tells it like it is and anyone of intelligence listening can understand the impact of his words.

I'm disgusted <0 refused to acknowledge the speech and the vitriol from the Dems (Kentucky and North Carolina) I heard at the podium immediately after Net's speech. The Dems sounded like spoiled brat toddlers complaining someone took the ball of the playground instead of focusing on the true merits of why the speech was necessary and so impactful.

Very telling the Dems who refused to attend the speech - every one, every single one, should lose their job as they refused to do their job; including the President.

Meanwhile, Kerry is in Geneva trying to hammer out a deal that will result in the exact opposite of what the world and the USA needs, a nuclear Iran.

I really wonder how the WH is going to spin all Bibi said today.

Bravo, Bibi, bravo!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Wow what a speech Bibi gave. Very Churchillian and Reaganesque in its content. I wish we had a leader like that.
> San Fran Nan as rude as ever stormed out of Congress before Bibi did. How pathetic and childish she is.
> I loved that it must have been a huge slap in the face to <0 that SOTH Boehner gave Bibi a gift of a Churchill bust. Not sure if it was the same one that <0 took out of the Oval Office as his first official job as POTUS. It was a wonderful gesture, and I know Bibi will treasure it.


I haven't heard this yet, WBee. LOVE it! <0 was slapped in the face today, so I'm certain he'll come out swinging. Bibi recognizes <0 weakness and inability to lead and will appreciate the gift and its meaning as compared to <0 removing it the first day on the job.

What a comparison!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Pelosi is a mess. I thought she looked like she was crying - watching all her master's "logic" slide down the toilet.
> 
> Netanyahu is logical and firm. A great leader with the potential save this world from the evil that has infiltrated it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Pelosi wasn`t crying....her botox was leaking
> :mrgreen:


 :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh yeah - why don't we Americans have a president like Bibi?


Because low information voters and cheaters put <0 in the office, twice.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

On Sunday, DH and I spent some time at a Jewish Nursing home celebrating Purim with our friends and friends we hadn't yet met in the facility.

Children were in costume, as well as the entertainers. I had such a fun time. 

I took a few pics of the kids and will share when I get a second.

Netanyahu mentioned the upcoming day, and I wish my Jewish friends happiness in this season as well!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Dr visit went well today. Same as before- leukemia out of remission - same treatment because it worked so well last time. Only this time - outpatient!! So nice to come home, eat your own food, sleep in your own bed. No port either - just a regular IV for 30 minutes a day for 5 days. Lots of meds to prevent infection. No crowds. Any sign of infection - ER - that's for about 4-6 weeks. I'm so thankful there wasn't anything else.
> 
> Thank you for all your concern and prayers. I feel so lucky that you all encouraged me so much. You really are a safe haven during tough times.
> 
> Sleep well, friends. You're all in my prayers. Good night.


Praise be to God for the good news, Bonnie. I'm still praying and will continue.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Same here, and most of mine don't fit. I don't know how they shrink while just hanging in the closet!


 :thumbup: Same thing happens in my closet. :XD: ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm sure network news won't show it - or even give it much coverage if any at all. Wouldn't want the citizens to know what's REALLY going on.


The 'low info' voters are the losers and our country, also. :shock:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Obama just isn't presidential material. His record shows that. His judgment is skewed and far different from the majority of Americans.
> 
> The mainstream media skewered Giuliani for saying he didn't know if obama loved America. Obama has never spoken of our country with the genuine fondness shown by past presidents - and most citizens. He is the parent who always criticizes, always picks and nags, never giving praise or giving it in a false tone when forced into it. He criticizes our country and our people from a distance, as if he isn't part of it. He stands backs and finds fault. It's hard to see love or even just affection in that. I have never seen either one from this president. He is aloof - cold and calculating.


You've got him 'pegged' very well, Bonnie. Giuliani was correct in his assessment of <0. 'If it walks, quacks, looks, eats and exhibits the traits of a duck, IT IS a duck!'


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Trans-jenner!
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry about that, but at age 65 what does he really think he's going to accomplish? Is he going to go through with all the surgery? For what...to experience a delayed men-o-pause? (Pun intended) I'm afraid he's becoming as much a joke as the K women are, and for that I do have some sympathy for him.


Perhaps he wants to regain his youth in another gender: sex change and LOTS of plastic surgery! He can begin a new life! :wink: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Dr visit went well today. Same as before- leukemia out of remission - same treatment because it worked so well last time. Only this time - outpatient!! So nice to come home, eat your own food, sleep in your own bed. No port either - just a regular IV for 30 minutes a day for 5 days. Lots of meds to prevent infection. No crowds. Any sign of infection - ER - that's for about 4-6 weeks. I'm so thankful there wasn't anything else.
> 
> Thank you for all your concern and prayers. I feel so lucky that you all encouraged me so much. You really are a safe haven during tough times.
> 
> Sleep well, friends. You're all in my prayers. Good night.


Such good news about Mr. Bonnie.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I am again low on time ,but I need to take this moment to say.....For so long we as citizens have had to depend on Canadian and British newspapers and other media to arrive at the Truth of what really goes on in our country because our media outlets are corrupt liars. Now we need to turn our attention to Leaders outside our country to hear a powerful speech presented by a man that loves his country and her citizens. No excuses, no blame, no whinning or pouting. Just an Leader speaking the Truth.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> You are not a well person.............too funny


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone else get chills when Bibi Blessed Israel and the USA?


He is a blessing to his people. He knows where the danger comes from and he will do something about it. A modern day David?
Israel is blessed to have him at the helm of government in these troubled times when they find themselves without any friends, not even this administration. :-(


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> What a speech! And Obama was on a call, and no one from administration was present.


But you just know they were all watching the speech. Same with the Democrats that didn't attend.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh yeah - why don't we Americans have a president like Bibi? Oh I know, our "president" doesn't have a set of cojones like Bibi - ya' think?
> 
> Bibi isn't gonna let Iran f--- with Isreal. Damn, at times like this I truly wish I had Jewish blood running through my veins. But, according to geneology, we're all from the same place & ancestors from way back in the beginning - so possibly we all do.
> We can only hope so......


Bibi showed Americans what a leader with courage and patriotism acts and sounds like. :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Pelosi wasn`t crying....her botox was leaking
> :mrgreen:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Good one WB.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> ◄ Ephesians 3:6 ►
> Parallel Verses
> New International Version
> This mystery is that through the gospel the Gentiles are heirs together with Israel, members together of one body, and sharers together in the promise in Christ Jesus.
> ...


Thank you, CB :thumbup:  We are united with Israel through Jesus.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Wow what a speech Bibi gave. Very Churchillian and Reaganesque in its content. I wish we had a leader like that.
> San Fran Nan as rude as ever stormed out of Congress before Bibi did. How pathetic and childish she is.
> I loved that it must have been a huge slap in the face to <0 that SOTH Boehner gave Bibi a gift of a Churchill bust. Not sure if it was the same one that <0 took out of the Oval Office as his first official job as POTUS. It was a wonderful gesture, and I know Bibi will treasure it.


Yeah, <o sent/shipped Churchill's bust back to England right after <o took office. What a jerk - not a Statesman, that's for sure. He pissed off the Brits 6 years ago & has been pissing off the rest of our allies ever since - now Isreal. I simply shake my head in wonderment - what is <o thinking? Or better yet, does he have anything to think with??????? Oh yeah, he has a Muslim mind to think with - mercy, what was little ole' me thinkin'?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Pelosi wasn`t crying....her botox was leaking
> :mrgreen:


Oh WeBe - you surely gave me a BIG laugh today - God Bless Ya'!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> ◄ Ephesians 3:6 ►
> Parallel Verses
> New International Version
> This mystery is that through the gospel the Gentiles are heirs together with Israel, members together of one body, and sharers together in the promise in Christ Jesus.
> ...


This is good news...that's for sure! Glad I'm one with the Jews.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> But you just know they were all watching the speech. Same with the Democrats that didn't attend.


News report after Bibi's speech said <o wasn't even going to watch Bibi - well, not at the exact time the speech was given - but can you imagine he won't watch it at all -I cannot fathom anyone doing that - my DH refuses to watch <o when he's on the TV - walks out of the room or changes channels - NOT me - I want to hear what <o's saying. Know your enemy.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Sholem Bibi - Sholem!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Someone stop me from screaming! <0 and the Dems won't stop spreading their ignorance and stupidity over the microphones.

Maybe the USA can talk Bibi into staying for the next two years so he can *lead* the US from the US and Israel too from the US.

Boy, do we need someone like him leading our Nation.

I cannot understand what the Dems and <0 are thinking when it comes to negotiating with Iran; answer - they *don't* think.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Here are a couple of photos from the Purim celebration;


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here are a couple of photos from the Purim celebration;


Lovely photos and great looking food!
'For such a time as this' -Book of Esther


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Bonnie - so happy to hear your attitude and excellent plan to treat your DH.

Blessings to you both.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Lovely photos and great looking food!
> 'For such a time as this' -Book of Esther


I had such a great time. My friends brought "Mom" to the celebration. She is 94 years old and asked me to dance and danced for an hour straight herself. I have the sweetest video of her and a 97 year old resident in a wheelchair 'dancing.'

Brought tears to my eyes. In another video I shot, two toddlers (sisters) greeted one another on the dance floor with hugs and kisses.

Fills my heart with joy to watch. Too bad I cannot post videos on KP.

Meanwhile, I ate three Hamen treats at the party and brought four more home. :lol: They never found their way into DH's lunchpack.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.wnd.com/2015/03/hacked-emails-saudi-money-financed-benghazi-attack/#uH4eWObK0mhXqIaP.99
Hacked emails: Saudi money financed Benghazi attack
Intel reportedly sent to Hillary by Clinton White House staffer
Published: 2 hours ago

image: http://www.wnd.com/files/2012/09/Aaron-Klein_avatar.jpg
author-image Aaron Klein About | Email | Archive
Aaron Klein is WND's senior staff reporter and Jerusalem bureau chief. He also hosts "Aaron Klein Investigative Radio" on Salem Talk Radio. Follow Aaron on Twitter and Facebook.

image: http://www.wnd.com/wp-content/themes/worldnet-theme/_/images//feed.png
rss feed Subscribe to feed

image: http://www.wnd.com/wp-content/plugins/wp-print/images/print.png
Printer Friendly
Text smaller
Text bigger

124

image: http://www.wnd.com/files/2015/01/michelle-obama-saudi-arabia-greeting-600.jpg
michelle-obama-saudi-arabia-greeting-600
TEL AVIV  An email reportedly sent to Hillary Clinton by former Clinton White House staffer Sidney Blumenthal quotes an intelligence source providing information that wealthy Sunni Islamists in Saudi Arabia funded the Sept. 11, 2012, attack on the U.S. special mission in Benghazi.

The leaked emails were published by Russia Today, which says it was forwarded the emails from Blumenthals AOL account by the hacker using the alias Guccifer.

Guccifer reportedly hacked Blumenthals email in March 2013. Guccifer has since been identified as Marcel Lazar Lehel, a Romanian hacker serving a seven-year sentence for hacking into the accounts of Romanian government officials.

The alleged memos concern information Blumenthal says he gleaned about the Benghazi attack and the January 2013 hostage crisis at a gas complex in Amenas, Algeria.

One purported Blumenthal email from Feb. 16, 2013, addressed to Clinton quoted sources with direct access to the Libyan National Government, as well as the highest levels of European governments, and Western intelligence and security services.

The email said the information comes from extremely sensitive sources and should be handled with care.

The email quotes an individual with sensitive access stating information provided by French security services indicated the funding for both the Benghazi and Algeria attacks originated with wealthy Sunni Islamists in Saudi Arabia.

Continued the purported email: During July and August 2012, these financiers provided funds to AQIM contacts in Southern Europe, who in turn passed the money onto AQIM operatives in Mauritania.

AQIM refers to Al-Qaida in the Islamic Maghreb.

These funds were eventually provided to Ansar Al Sharia and its allied militias in the Benghazi region to support the attack, states the email.

Ansar Al Sharia claimed responsibility for the Benghazi attack.

The purported Blumenthal email added that the Saudi money was utilized to procure ammunition and supplies.

CNN previously reported a link between the Benghazi and Algeria attacks.

In May 2013, CNN quoted one source disclosing several Yemeni men belonging to Al-Qaida in the Arabian Peninsula, or AQAP, took part in the Benghazi attacks.

The source revealed counter-terrorism officials learned the identity of the three men and later traced them to northern Mali, where they are believed to have connected with the jihad organization led by Moktar Belmoktar.

Belmoktar, an Algerian, is a senior leader of the Islamic Maghreb. He claimed responsibility for the Algeria gas facility attack in January in which 38 people were killed during a three-day siege.

Another intelligence source told CNN that Belmoktar had received a call in the aftermath of the Benghazi attack from someone in or close to the city.

The person on the other end of the call declared, Mabruk, Mabruk! meaning congratulations in Arabic, according to the source.

Read more at http://www.wnd.com/2015/03/hacked-emails-saudi-money-financed-benghazi-attack/#c0bpjKcfFvJCk9RA.99


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here are a couple of photos from the Purim celebration;


Thanks for the pics. Lovely party. :-D


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

CNN today:

A full list of the Democrats who confirmed they missed the speech follows:

SENATE - 8 members

Sen. Al Franken (Minn.)

Sen. Martin Heinrich (N.M.)

Sen. Tim Kaine (Va.)

Sen. Patrick Leahy (Vt.)

Sen. Bernie Sanders (I-Vt.)

Sen. Brian Schatz (Hawaii)

Sen. Elizabeth Warren (Mass.)

Sen. Sheldon Whitehouse (R.I.)

HOUSE - 50 members

Rep. Karen Bass (Calif.)

Rep. Earl Blumenauer (Ore.)

Rep. Corrine Brown (Fla.)

Rep. G.K. Butterfield (N.C.)

Rep. Lois Capps (Calif.)

Rep. Andre Carson (Ind.)

Rep. Joaquin Castro (Texas)

Rep. Katherine Clark (Mass.)

Rep. William Lacy Clay (Mo.)

Rep. James Clyburn (S.C.)

Rep. Emanuel Cleaver (Mo.) 

Rep. Steve Cohen (Tenn.)

Rep. Bonnie Watson Coleman (N.J.)

Rep. John Conyers (Mich.) 

Rep. Elijah Cummings (Md.)

Rep. Danny Davis (Ill.)

Rep. Peter DeFazio (Ore.) 

Rep. Diana DeGette (Colo.) 

Rep. Lloyd Doggett (Texas)

Rep. Rosa DeLauro (Conn.)

Rep. Donna Edwards (Md.)

Rep. Chaka Fattah (Pa.)

Rep. Keith Ellison (Minn.)

Rep. Marcia Fudge (Ohio)

Rep. Raúl Grijalva (Ariz.)

Rep. Luis Gutiérrez (Ill.)

Del. Eleanor Holmes Norton (D.C.) 

Rep. Eddie Bernice Johnson (Texas)

Rep. Marcy Kaptur (Ohio)

Rep. Rick Larsen (Wash.) 

Rep. Barbara Lee (Calif.)

Rep. John Lewis (Ga.)

Rep. Dave Loebsack (Iowa)

Rep. Zoe Lofgren (Calif.)

Rep. Betty McCollum (Minn.)

Rep. Jim McDermott (Wash.)

Rep. Jim McGovern (Mass.)

Rep. Jerry McNerney (Calif.)

Rep. Gregory Meeks (N.Y.)

Rep. Gwen Moore (Wis.)

Rep. Beto O'Rourke (Texas)

Rep. Donald Payne (N.J.)

Rep. Chellie Pingree (Maine)

Rep. David Price (N.C.)

Rep. Cedric Richmond (La.)

Rep. Jan Schakowsky (Ill.)

Rep. Adam Smith (Wash.)

Rep. Bennie Thompson (Miss.)

Rep. Mike Thompson (Calif.)

Rep. John Yarmuth (Ky.)


Shame on all of them. I plan on writing Kaine about his lack of respect and partisan politics.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Pelosi wasn`t crying....her botox was leaking
> :mrgreen:


Ah - that was it. Her face froze as it slid down to her chin. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Praise be to God for the good news, Bonnie. I'm still praying and will continue.♥


Thank you, CB. We have faithful friends on here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> :thumbup: Same thing happens in my closet. :XD: ;-)


They're like cells - they divide and turn into two things hanging there, both waay too small!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Perhaps he wants to regain his youth in another gender: sex change and LOTS of plastic surgery! He can begin a new life! :wink: :XD:


That I've got to see!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Such good news about Mr. Bonnie.


Thanks, Solo.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I am again low on time ,but I need to take this moment to say.....For so long we as citizens have had to depend on Canadian and British newspapers and other media to arrive at the Truth of what really goes on in our country because our media outlets are corrupt liars. Now we need to turn our attention to Leaders outside our country to hear a powerful speech presented by a man that loves his country and her citizens. No excuses, no blame, no whinning or pouting. Just an Leader speaking the Truth.


Well said!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> He is a blessing to his people. He knows where the danger comes from and he will do something about it. A modern day David?
> Israel is blessed to have him at the helm of government in these troubled times when they find themselves without any friends, not even this administration. :-(


I was thinking the same thing. He has such courage and determination.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Praise be to God for the good news, Bonnie. I'm still praying and will continue.♥


Thank you, Jokim.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> News report after Bibi's speech said <o wasn't even going to watch Bibi - well, not at the exact time the speech was given - but can you imagine he won't watch it at all -I cannot fathom anyone doing that - my DH refuses to watch <o when he's on the TV - walks out of the room or changes channels - NOT me - I want to hear what <o's saying. Know your enemy.


DH and I feel the same way. He leaves and I watch.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here are a couple of photos from the Purim celebration;


It sounds like a great time! Happy pictures - cute little girl.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> CNN today:
> 
> A full list of the Democrats who confirmed they missed the speech follows:
> 
> ...


I called Kaine's office in DC and spoke to a staff member about his absence. His lame excuse was that Kaine wanted the speech postponed because of the Israeli elections in two weeks. I told his staff member that I wanted it documented that I believe that his lack of attending today's speech was disrespectful and plain partisan politics. And asked him why 50 Dems did not attend but all Republicans did. Shock alert........no answer

Oh did you hear how 'the blue dress' is the shadow in Slick Willie's presidential portrait? Hillarious


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bonnie - so happy to hear your attitude and excellent plan to treat your DH.
> 
> Blessings to you both.


Thank you, KPG. I appreciate all the Denim prayers and pray-ers.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I had such a great time. My friends brought "Mom" to the celebration. She is 94 years old and asked me to dance and danced for an hour straight herself. I have the sweetest video of her and a 97 year old resident in a wheelchair 'dancing.'
> 
> Brought tears to my eyes. In another video I shot, two toddlers (sisters) greated one another on the dance floor with hugs and kisses.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

OMG another shock alert...............Obama said did not watch the speech today, he read the transcript and he said there was nothing new said

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Bibi showed Americans what a leader with courage and patriotism acts and sounds like. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I called Kaine's office in DC and spoke to a staff member about his absence. His lame excuse was that Kaine wanted the speech postponed because of the Israeli elections in two weeks. I told his staff member that I wanted it documented that I believe that his lack of attending today's speech was disrespectful and plain partisan politics. And asked him why 50 Dems did not attend but all Republicans did. Shock alert........no answer
> 
> Oh did you hear how 'the blue dress' is the shadow in Slick Willie's presidential portrait? Hillarious


I wonder if Kaine knows that this adminstration has election operatives called 'obama's army' on the ground in Israel working on the defeat of Bibi in this coming election. Chicago style tactics. What is <o really afraid of?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> CNN today:
> 
> A full list of the Democrats who confirmed they missed the speech follows:
> 
> ...


Shame on them is right. They are a disgrace. And Pelosi attended, only to make a total fool of herself.

Thanks for the list. i'm saving it for future reference. Of course GA's John Lewis didn't attend. No comment.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I called Kaine's office in DC and spoke to a staff member about his absence. His lame excuse was that Kaine wanted the speech postponed because of the Israeli elections in two weeks. I told his staff member that I wanted it documented that I believe that his lack of attending today's speech was disrespectful and plain partisan politics. And asked him why 50 Dems did not attend but all Republicans did. Shock alert........no answer
> 
> Oh did you hear how 'the blue dress' is the shadow in Slick Willie's presidential portrait? Hillarious


Yes, I did. Had the same reaction, along with a little nausea. And the picture - total cockiness - good likeness.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks to you all for your favorable words about Israel. Giving Iran "more time" 'boggles my mind' (which just now sounds like it is stuck in the 60s/70s"). Sorry to hear Bonnie's husband is under the weather. Hope this round works for him.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

This was posted by one of my suppliers; I don't think I want a cure for this syndrome 
:lol: :wink:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Same here, and most of mine don't fit. I don't know how they shrink while just hanging in the closet!


 :roll: I sure know that feeling


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. He has such courage and determination.


He is a leader, and our president is as follower be a fool.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I called Kaine's office in DC and spoke to a staff member about his absence. His lame excuse was that Kaine wanted the speech postponed because of the Israeli elections in two weeks. I told his staff member that I wanted it documented that I believe that his lack of attending today's speech was disrespectful and plain partisan politics. And asked him why 50 Dems did not attend but all Republicans did. Shock alert........no answer
> 
> Oh did you hear how 'the blue dress' is the shadow in Slick Willie's presidential portrait? Hillarious


Add Andre Carson (D-IN) to the list. He's the Muslim idiot Representative from Indiana.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Trans-jenner!
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry about that, but at age 65 what does he really think he's going to accomplish? Is he going to go through with all the surgery? For what...to experience a delayed men-o-pause? (Pun intended) I'm afraid he's becoming as much a joke as the K women are, and for that I do have some sympathy for him.


 :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> He just got up. I'd say dogged determination pretty much describes how he's looking at this. He's been feeling a little better. Thanks, WCK.


I'm glad he's feeling a little better and a good mental attitude is at least half the battle!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> This was posted by one of my suppliers; I don't think I want a cure for this syndrome
> :lol: :wink:


hahahahaha..... I've heard that chant and never mentioned it because I thought D&P would think I was a freak.... :shock: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> They say birds of a feather flock together. I didn't realize he was 65. It does seem he could just enjoy his feminine side without the risks of surgery.


That makes too much common sense Bonnie.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad he's feeling a little better and a good mental attitude is at least half the battle!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you for your comments on my picture. But the best treasure is that I have the original 16' X 20' picture. I am still looking for an antique frame for it. The modern frames do not do it justice.


I've known people who bought pictures at second hand shops and garage sales just for the beautiful frames and then replaced the pictures.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here are a couple of photos from the Purim celebration;


What a sweet little girl and the foods are delish looking. looks like you had a great time and AGAIN dear friend, you take excellent photo's.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> We are getting snow today, just a dusting less than one inch so far. It should be a good day. High in the 30's. No work today, I have plans to transfer title and get plates for grandson's car. He has been working on the car and now has it running. Then his problem will be paying for insurance.


Good for him to get the car running. I don't know how your insurance works, but the provinces I'm familiar with charge single young men under 21 a huge premium. It's tough for the responsible drivers when the daredevils have so many accidents.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone else get chills when Bibi Blessed Israel and the USA?


I didn't catch the speech live, but watched it later. It was an excellent speech. Iran hasn't hidden it's violent intentions since 1979 -- it makes absolutely no sense that some people have a hard time believing what Iran's leaders publicly state as their intentions for Israel and all western societies.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bon....I`m still continuing my daily prayers for you and your hubby. You are both on the top of my list. Getting our pipes thawed out is next on the list.
Hubby bought some more pipe today, looks like a huge job for the bathroom and kitchen.


Yay Mark Levin was able to watch the Bibi speech in Congress. I was hoping someone would have invited him. It was the hottest ticket in town....even with all the Dem no shows.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2015/02/26/islamic-terror-attacks-go-back-to-the-founding-of-the-united-states/


That was an interesting bit history CB. A lot of information that I wasn't familiar with so I'll have to do some reading - history has always been one of my favourite subjects.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes. And when cheered for him - resoundingly! What an outpouring of affection, and well-deserved. He's very inspiring. A minute ago there was a dem on there to "respond" to the speech. Blustering, angry - too bad he didn't think before he spoke, Just blundering through. I had to leave the room.
> 
> I wish everyone could hear that speech and become aware of what's going on around us. Especially the middle-aged adults with school-age children. They are so busy - but they really must pay attention to this. I'm going to email all my kids and urge them to find this speech and listen to it. I would like to demand it, but I'm no longer in that position (if I ever really was.) :wink:


This is where I watched it - his speech starts about 30 min into the video.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Pelosi wasn`t crying....her botox was leaking
> :mrgreen:


 :lol: :XD: :mrgreen:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here are a couple of photos from the Purim celebration;


Looks like so much fun!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I called Kaine's office in DC and spoke to a staff member about his absence. His lame excuse was that Kaine wanted the speech postponed because of the Israeli elections in two weeks. I told his staff member that I wanted it documented that I believe that his lack of attending today's speech was disrespectful and plain partisan politics. And asked him why 50 Dems did not attend but all Republicans did. Shock alert........no answer
> 
> Oh did you hear how 'the blue dress' is the shadow in Slick Willie's presidential portrait? Hillarious


Are you surprised with the non answer? I am glad you got thru to Kaine's office. At least you got to speak your piece.
I heard about the blue dress yesterday. 
 :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> OMG another shock alert...............Obama said did not watch the speech today, he read the transcript and he said there was nothing new said
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


He never planned on it. He is despicable! :|


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This was posted by one of my suppliers; I don't think I want a cure for this syndrome
> :lol: :wink:


I think we have the disease.
My DH used to laugh about having deer fever. That is when he could only think, talk live for hunting. No I know what a fever is about.
I have been under mind control over antiques , fabric, wood working, gardening and now yarn. What is to become of me??? :-o  :XD: :thumbup: Great life of crafting for me.
Thanks I loved it. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> hahahahaha..... I've heard that chant and never mentioned it because I thought D&P would think I was a freak.... :shock: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


No just one of us addicts. I thought it was just a given we are all alike. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That makes too much common sense Bonnie.


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> bon....I`m still continuing my daily prayers for you and your hubby. You are both on the top of my list. Getting our pipes thawed out is next on the list.
> Hubby bought some more pipe today, looks like a huge job for the bathroom and kitchen.
> 
> Yay Mark Levin was able to watch the Bibi speech in Congress. I was hoping someone would have invited him. It was the hottest ticket in town....even with all the Dem no shows.


More room for the good guy and gals.
I thought I had taped the speech for Dh. I didn't .he was upset . I hope it comes back on. To be there in person to feel so much positive energy would have been awesome. I stand with Israel!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My socks I finished Sunday. You still can't see the cable. Thanks WCK.&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think we have the disease.
> My DH used to laugh about having deer fever. That is when he could only think, talk live for hunting. No I know what a fever is about.
> I have been under mind control over antiques , fabric, wood working, gardening and now yarn. What is to become of me??? :-o  :XD: :thumbup: Great life of crafting for me.
> Thanks I loved it. :thumbup:


And you craft so many beautiful things! :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I guess I am an addict


me too; I might have to think about having some of these made up


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> More room for the good guy and gals.
> I thought I had taped the speech for Dh. I didn't .he was upset . I hope it comes back on. To be there in person to feel so much positive energy would have been awesome. I stand with Israel!


Here's a youtube link if DH still wants to watch


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My socks I finished Sunday. You still can't see the cable. Thanks WCK.♥


 :thumbup: They're beautiful CB. I can see the cable, but would see them better in a light solid colour.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't catch the speech live, but watched it later. It was an excellent speech. Iran hasn't hidden it's violent intentions since 1979 -- it makes absolutely no sense that some people have a hard time believing what Iran's leaders publicly state as their intentions for Israel and all western societies.


Did the world listen to Hitler? I think not. History does repeat itself.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.wnd.com/2015/03/hacked-emails-saudi-money-financed-benghazi-attack/#uH4eWObK0mhXqIaP.99
> Hacked emails: Saudi money financed Benghazi attack
> Intel reportedly sent to Hillary by Clinton White House staffer
> Published: 2 hours ago
> ...


 :shock: :evil: :thumbdown: Shame! :thumbdown:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Thanks to you all for your favorable words about Israel. Giving Iran "more time" 'boggles my mind' (which just now sounds like it is stuck in the 60s/70s"). Sorry to hear Bonnie's husband is under the weather. Hope this round works for him.


Thank you, SQM. I appreciate that very much. I think - hope - that most Americans have a great affection for Israel. For many, it's a love for Israel. What a leader they have! He is a man who could save the world from this mayhem.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This was posted by one of my suppliers; I don't think I want a cure for this syndrome
> :lol: :wink:


Funny!!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> CNN today:
> 
> A full list of the Democrats who confirmed they missed the speech follows:
> 
> ...


Shame on them and throw them out of office!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad he's feeling a little better and a good mental attitude is at least half the battle!


Thanks, WCK.

I was wrong about the infusion. It takes 30 minutes for the medicine to go in. The actual appt is for 3 hours! Probably 2 hours of waiting......
Maybe they want to monitor him for a while after the first treatment. Oh, I don't know. I should stop guessing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> hahahahaha..... I've heard that chant and never mentioned it because I thought D&P would think I was a freak.... :shock: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I find myself humming it when I get about 2 aisles away from the goods! I haven't been caught yet.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I called Kaine's office in DC and spoke to a staff member about his absence. His lame excuse was that Kaine wanted the speech postponed because of the Israeli elections in two weeks. I told his staff member that I wanted it documented that I believe that his lack of attending today's speech was disrespectful and plain partisan politics. And asked him why 50 Dems did not attend but all Republicans did. Shock alert........no answer
> 
> Oh did you hear how 'the blue dress' is the shadow in Slick Willie's presidential portrait? Hillarious


... and no wedding ring on slick willie's finger!  :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've known people who bought pictures at second hand shops and garage sales just for the beautiful frames and then replaced the pictures.


Makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> bon....I`m still continuing my daily prayers for you and your hubby. You are both on the top of my list. Getting our pipes thawed out is next on the list.
> Hubby bought some more pipe today, looks like a huge job for the bathroom and kitchen.
> 
> Yay Mark Levin was able to watch the Bibi speech in Congress. I was hoping someone would have invited him. It was the hottest ticket in town....even with all the Dem no shows.


Thank you so much, WendyBee. I'll add thawing your pipes to my list - that your DH can get the job done without problems. Do you have to replace pipes when they freeze?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We checked into putting him on our policy, $1000 for 6 months of liability only. That is because he does not live with us. We just gave him the car and can't afford the insurance.
> He just got a speeding ticket, so the car in his name will need to wait until he is 18 in September.


Uh-oh. Insurance problem solved for a while. Experience is the best teacher.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This is where I watched it - his speech starts about 30 min into the video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think we have the disease.
> My DH used to laugh about having deer fever. That is when he could only think, talk live for hunting. No I know what a fever is about.
> I have been under mind control over antiques , fabric, wood working, gardening and now yarn. What is to become of me??? :-o  :XD: :thumbup: Great life of crafting for me.
> Thanks I loved it. :thumbup:


You will never grow bored in your retirement, CB! :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, WCK.
> 
> I was wrong about the infusion. It takes 30 minutes the medicine to go in. The actual appt is for 3 hours! Probably 2 hours of waiting......
> Maybe they want to monitor him for a while after the first treatment. Oh, I don't know. I should stop guessing.


A 3 hour appointment for a 30 min procedure sounds about right; some prep time, the infusion, monitoring time, signing forms time, ...
Stay positive :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are you surprised with the non answer? I am glad you got thru to Kaine's office. At least you got to speak your piece.
> I heard about the blue dress yesterday.
> :XD:


Gutsy artist!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, WCK.
> 
> I was wrong about the infusion. It takes 30 minutes the medicine to go in. The actual appt is for 3 hours! Probably 2 hours of waiting......
> Maybe they want to monitor him for a while after the first treatment. Oh, I don't know. I should stop guessing.


Bring your knitting along, Bonnie. Hope his appointments go well and are successful. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He never planned on it. He is despicable! :|


I'd bet money he didn't read the speech. He had his minions read it and tell him what was in it. He doesn't have to read any more -- he's the PRESIDENT! :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No just one of us addicts. I thought it was just a given we are all alike. :lol:


As you said before, CB, we are kin. BIG family on here!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> More room for the good guy and gals.
> I thought I had taped the speech for Dh. I didn't .he was upset . I hope it comes back on. To be there in person to feel so much positive energy would have been awesome. I stand with Israel!


WCK gave us a link, and I tested it. It works. She said the actual speech starts about 30 minutes in. Here it is:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> More room for the good guy and gals.
> I thought I had taped the speech for Dh. I didn't .he was upset . I hope it comes back on. To be there in person to feel so much positive energy would have been awesome. I stand with Israel!


I'm right beside you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My socks I finished Sunday. You still can't see the cable. Thanks WCK.♥


They're so pretty. I must learn this. And I will. Step one: buy circular needles and learn how to use them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Did the world listen to Hitler? I think not. History does repeat itself.


Sad to say that you're right Georgie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> :shock: :evil: :thumbdown: Shame! :thumbdown:


Disgraceful. A betrayal.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> ... and no wedding ring on slick willie's finger!  :-D


Yes! It's really perfect, don't you think?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You will never grow bored in your retirement, CB! :thumbup:


Boy - that's the truth! She's a regular ball of fire!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A 3 hour appointment for a 30 min procedure sounds about right; some prep time, the infusion, monitoring time, signing forms time, ...
> Stay positive :thumbup:


Thanks, WCK. Our experience last time was very smooth with a good outcome. That definitely helps us to stay positive.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> They're so pretty. I must learn this. And I will. Step one: buy circular needles and learn how to use them.


Options for socks -- a short 9 inch circular, 2 circulars, 1 very long circular (magic loop), or set of 4 or 5 double pointed needles. You can try them all to see which works best for you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Bring your knitting along, Bonnie. Hope his appointments go well and are successful. :thumbup:


Thanks. I will. I now have three projects. The everlasting blanket, which is a little big to take. My washcloth experiment, which only needs about six more rows to be finished. And my new one - have you ever used Tizzy yarn? It's so CUTE - just the plain yarn is cute. I thought I'd never be able to knit with it because it's so wild with stuff sticking out all over. But - I'm using my sweet smooth bamboo needles, and it's not hard at all. I'm going to make a pillow cover first. I have five little pillows, about 12x12. The kids don't use them when they're here, so I hope to cover them. They used to have Tizzy in so many colors that I could do a favorite color for each child (the little kids). I hope they still have it. Mine now is pink and white.

The only trouble with the yarn is that if you're fingers are rough - and mine are, especially in winter - the yarn snags on the slightest roughness. But I don't care - it's really fun. has anyone else seen Tizzy yarn?

There was a woman at the hosp the other day who was handing out crocheted blankets - for people to keep! They were very soft and nice. She was here with a patient, and I could watch her crochet and she could watch me knit. It was kind of nice to have a fellow yarnfreak there! (I mean yarnfreak in a GOOD way.) I guess I should have called her a yarn enthusiast.

The other day I had a new experience. I was knitting the little experimental washcloth - pink yarn with a shiny metallic running through - in a tiny basketweave. As I passed by one woman, she smiled at me and said, "That's beautiful! I'd love to learn to do that." She had the sweetest smile, and it sure made me feel good. It's just a little nothing I'm knitting, but it does look sweet in that yarn. Nice lady.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Options for socks -- a short 9 inch circular, 2 circulars, 1 very long circular (magic loop), or set of 4 or 5 double pointed needles. You can try them all to see which works best for you.


You are an excellent mentor! Thank you, WCK. I shall add this to my notes from the other day.

If you were here, I'd give you a hug for being so nice.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks. I will. I now have three projects. The everlasting blanket, which is a little big to take. My washcloth experiment, which only needs about six more rows to be finished. And my new one - have you ever used Tizzy yarn? It's so CUTE - just the plain yarn is cute. I thought I'd never be able to knit with it because it's so wild with stuff sticking out all over. But - I'm using my sweet smooth bamboo needles, and it's not hard at all. I'm going to make a pillow cover first. I have five little pillows, about 12x12. The kids don't use them when they're here, so I hope to cover them. They used to have Tizzy in so many colors that I could do a favorite color for each child (the little kids). I hope they still have it. Mine now is pink and white.
> 
> The only trouble with the yarn is that if you're fingers are rough - and mine are, especially in winter - the yarn snags on the slightest roughness. But I don't care - it's really fun. has anyone else seen Tizzy yarn?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure, but I think it was Tizzy yarn that I used as embellishment for my GD's bolero. It looked quite attractive. Odd looking yarn, don't you think?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here's a youtube link if DH still wants to watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I find myself humming it when I get about 2 aisles away from the goods! I haven't been caught yet.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you so much, WendyBee. I'll add thawing your pipes to my list - that your DH can get the job done without problems. Do you have to replace pipes when they freeze?


It sounds like they exploded. I hope not.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, WCK.
> 
> I was wrong about the infusion. It takes 30 minutes for the medicine to go in. The actual appt is for 3 hours! Probably 2 hours of waiting......
> Maybe they want to monitor him for a while after the first treatment. Oh, I don't know. I should stop guessing.


That is a good idea for them to monitor you DH. He must have a very good dr.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Goodnight everyone, sweet dreams and happy thoughts&#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'd bet money he didn't read the speech. He had his minions read it and tell him what was in it. He doesn't have to read any more -- he's the PRESIDENT! :roll:


I bet you are right. :thumbdown: Plus all of his minions got it wrong.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks. I will. I now have three projects. The everlasting blanket, which is a little big to take. My washcloth experiment, which only needs about six more rows to be finished. And my new one - have you ever used Tizzy yarn? It's so CUTE - just the plain yarn is cute. I thought I'd never be able to knit with it because it's so wild with stuff sticking out all over. But - I'm using my sweet smooth bamboo needles, and it's not hard at all. I'm going to make a pillow cover first. I have five little pillows, about 12x12. The kids don't use them when they're here, so I hope to cover them. They used to have Tizzy in so many colors that I could do a favorite color for each child (the little kids). I hope they still have it. Mine now is pink and white.
> 
> The only trouble with the yarn is that if you're fingers are rough - and mine are, especially in winter - the yarn snags on the slightest roughness. But I don't care - it's really fun. has anyone else seen Tizzy yarn?
> 
> ...


The pillow covers sound like a nice project for your grands Bonnie. They might like sleeping with them when they visit at your house.

I know a few people who have been making afghans to donate to chemo clinics and the patients seem to find them more comforting than a blanket.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You are an excellent mentor! Thank you, WCK. I shall add this to my notes from the other day.
> 
> If you were here, I'd give you a hug for being so nice.


Awww - I like to think we're always giving each other virtual hugs. Take care Bonnie, you need to stay rested and healthy too.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Shame on them and throw them out of office!


If only.....


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks WCK. I will tell him. Did you see where the comments are disabled for this video?


I didn't notice it at the time. I guess PBS doesn't want to know what people think :thumbdown:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks. I will. I now have three projects. The everlasting blanket, which is a little big to take. My washcloth experiment, which only needs about six more rows to be finished. And my new one - have you ever used Tizzy yarn? It's so CUTE - just the plain yarn is cute. I thought I'd never be able to knit with it because it's so wild with stuff sticking out all over. But - I'm using my sweet smooth bamboo needles, and it's not hard at all. I'm going to make a pillow cover first. I have five little pillows, about 12x12. The kids don't use them when they're here, so I hope to cover them. They used to have Tizzy in so many colors that I could do a favorite color for each child (the little kids). I hope they still have it. Mine now is pink and white.
> 
> The only trouble with the yarn is that if you're fingers are rough - and mine are, especially in winter - the yarn snags on the slightest roughness. But I don't care - it's really fun. has anyone else seen Tizzy yarn?
> 
> ...


I remember when you bought the Tizzy. The pillows sound cute. 
It is fun to be admired about your work. When you have a change you need to show us your washcloths.
I never see anyone knitting or crocheting when I go to the dr. When I take my mother to the dr the nurse always asks me what I am working on.
You will be able to to alot of knitting while you are waiting on your Dh. 
When my DH was in the hospital for 6 weeks I had to do something. I took off for Hobby Lobby and bought some material for a lap quilt for my dh. It was faux patchwork. I cut it out in the room I was staying in at night .Then quilted it while DH was in the hospital. I just couldn't sit there without doing something. 
I am glad you have your knitting to keep you busy. It will keep your mind off your troubles too. Plus you will have some nice presents .


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Sad to say that you're right Georgie.


Hitler wrote & published Mein Kampf in 1925-26. He told the world exactly what he was going to do to conquer the world. Did the "world" listen to him - did the world pay him any mind? No! This is exactly what Iran is doing & apparently our wonderful & most esteemed <o is sticking his head in the sand. As I said previously, history repeats itself if we pay it no mind. Beware folks, dark days are ahead.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Hitler wrote & published Mein Kampf in 1925-26. He told the world exactly what he was going to do to conquer the world. Did the "world" listen to him - did the world pay him any mind? No! This is exactly what Iran is doing & apparently our wonderful & most esteemed <o is sticking his head in the sand. As I said previously, history repeats itself if we pay it no mind. Beware folks, dark days are ahead.


I agree with you GG. It is so scarey to think of how the world is headed again. Thank God we have Him to lean on. 
It always takes tribulation for people to bow their knees to God. <0 has never hid what he is up to. So many lambs lead to the slaughter because of their faith in him. Dragging the rest of us down with him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.wnd.com/2015/03/showdown-on-iranian-nukes-has-biblical-forerunner/


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I agree with you GG. It is so scarey to think of how the world is headed again. Thank God we have Him to lean on.
> It always takes tribulation for people to bow their knees to God. <0 has never hid what he is up to. So many lambs lead to the slaughter because of their faith in him. Dragging the rest of us down with him.


I was thinking the other day (perhaps I get dangerous when I start thinking!)
Nevertheless, I was wondering if our grandparents & parents felt like we do now - back then when the war clouds were looming before WWI & WWII? World "news" wasn't as available then - wonder if they were aware of what was to come? Wouldn't I love talking to them - asking questions - how did they feel - did they have fears - so many questions going 'round & 'round in my mind. MY DH & I talk lots to our GKs. When they have dinner with us - just the 4 of us sitting at the dinner table, they always ask us to give them a "quiz." They both enjoy it so much & don't think they realize they're learning so many things. If you make learning a game, well then, kids love it! At least our kids do. DH was a history teacher; therefore, there's no 1 better qualified to teach the GKs lots of things - not only history - so much out there in our great, big world to learn. Endless!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I am trying to get over my third cold of the season. I woke up with it yesterday morning. I am so ready for this cold season to end. I have napped and done a little knitting too. I am on the last skein of the dreaded baby blanket, but I took time out to make a curlicue hat for a great-niece. I will make another soon for the other. I am happy with how it turned out. I used a #8, 16 inch circular needle and Hobby Lobby's, I Love This Yarn. I really do like the yarn's feel and finish. It feels smooth, but it isn't so soft that it loses it's shape.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you so much, WendyBee. I'll add thawing your pipes to my list - that your DH can get the job done without problems. Do you have to replace pipes when they freeze?


Sometimes hubby doesn`t have to bon. But the pipes under the sink, and behind the stove have split where they burst. Ditto for the pipes in the bathroom too.
Hubby replaced all the pipes but it`s still frozen outside, so have to wait for the pipes underground to thaw . There`s still quite a few inches of snow outside.
Thursday night it`s supposed to get down as low as -5F. so winter isn`t over yet.

This Friday night will mark the 4th week without water if we don`t get a thaw by Wednesday


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I am trying to get over my third cold of the season. I woke up with it yesterday morning. I am so ready for this cold season to end. I have napped and done a little knitting too. I am on the last skein of the dreaded baby blanket, but I took time out to make a curlicue hat for a great-niece. I will make another soon for the other. I am happy with how it turned out. I used a #8, 16 inch circular needle and Hobby Lobby's, I Love This Yarn. I really do like the yarn's feel and finish. It feels smooth, but it isn't so soft that it loses it's shape.


The hat is adorable KC, the beads are a sweet addition. Sorry about the cold, it sure does linger - hope you're finally over it for good soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Sometimes hubby doesn`t have to bon. But the pipes under the sink, and behind the stove have split where they burst. Ditto for the pipes in the bathroom too.
> Hubby replaced all the pipes but it`s still frozen outside, so have to wait for the pipes underground to thaw . There`s still quite a few inches of snow outside.
> Thursday night it`s supposed to get down as low as -5F. so winter isn`t over yet.
> 
> This Friday night will mark the 4th week without water if we don`t get a thaw by Wednesday


Gosh your family is amazing Wendy. I guess we do what we have to - but you've done it with such grace and humour!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We've been blessed that for the most part we didn't have to fight battles to save our countries on our own soil for a very long time. There were some terrorist attacks before 9/11 and others since that have shown us the depth of radical Islam's hatred toward western societies. But all of that pales compared to what Israel has had to deal with since 1948.

On it's own and through its funding to groups like Hezbollah and Hamas, Iran has played a key role in the threats to Israel and to us. I really struggle to understand why some people in both of our countries are prepared to believe that Iran can be trusted. And I find it totally disgusting that they would criticize Israel for doing what it thinks is necessary to defend itself.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Shame on them and throw them out of office!


I'll repeat- every one of them should lose their elected position.

Exactly as those on the Left who left the state of WI to avoid any legislative discussion or recording of their votes during Walker's recall and Union negoiations, these Dems (all weak and far Left loons), should all be recalled and replaced.

Both the state and federal representatives are elected to represent the people and when they refuse to even show up for their jobs, they should be replaced. That is how it works in the private sector and government employees should not be treated differently.

How disgusting for Dems and an Indep who caucuses with the Dems to act like three year old toddlers and pout and leave the playground. The world is burning and they chose to be petulant brats sucking their thumbs.

Everyone knows there are two sides to every discussion and one side won't 'get their way.' That doesn't mean you pout, give up and not even listen to the other side and leave the room.

In fact, every one of the Dems and <0 included, 'heard' the speech either first or second hand as they had no problem critiquing it and running their mouths to insult the Reps and Netanyahu. I love those who said they didn't 'listen' yet _still_ were able to run down Bibi when they didn't even hear or know what he said. Those idiots don't have the facts, per usual, and yet still spread their hate and stupidity, per usual while the world still burns.

A bunch of loons and a waste of an elected position.

<0 doesn't give a darn, he only wishes everyone behaves for the next 22 months or so, then <0 can leave the office and leave *his* dismal mess and failures and a ruined America to the next President.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'd bet money he didn't read the speech. He had his minions read it and tell him what was in it. He doesn't have to read any more -- he's the PRESIDENT! :roll:


I'd bet any money that he really did watch it and he's lying when he says that he didn't. Pouty Boy can't stand someone else in the spotlight.

_"Netanyahu, as someone said on Twitter, was better in his second language than Obama is in his first. And he presented himself as a leader who cares about his country, rather than one, like Obama, who makes excuses for its enemies."_


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Gutsy artist!


I love the fact that artist painted the Monica dress into the shadows.

The _best_ was President Clinton praised the artist's work in 2006! It is on audio tape for all the world to hear. 

Now, however, slick willy, is saying his family doesn't like the portrait and the Clintons have requested it not be displayed.

The Clintons never have liked the truth about them being exposed and out there for all the world to see.

About time the Clintons learned to live in the truth and light!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'd bet money he didn't read the speech. He had his minions read it and tell him what was in it. He doesn't have to read any more -- he's the PRESIDENT! :roll:


<0 disgusts me. He said Netanyahu said nothing new.

Really? That is the first time Americans have heard the truth about the deal <0 is attempting to negotiate. Every thinking American knows <0 can't negotiate his way out of a room with twelve working doors.

<0 only listens to Jarrett and his idiot staff. Naturally, they got it wrong again! Bibi was explicit and exacting in his thoughtful words.

The Admin, Rice, Jarrett, Kerry, etc., got their butts kicked and shown to be the incompetent liars and fools they all are.

I hope their incompetence doesn't get the world into another world war and the permanent destruction of Israel and irreversible destruction of America.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> As you said before, CB, we are kin. BIG family on here!


Yes, yes we are, and I'm getting tired of doing all the cooking for this BIG family, albeit with help, but not enough assistance to load the dishwasher!

Y'all are too busy knitting and laughing to get it done.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

You're looking mighty fine today, KPG...!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I bet you are right. :thumbdown: Plus all of his minions got it wrong.


Not surprised!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Billy and the Blue Dress:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't notice it at the time. I guess PBS doesn't want to know what people think :thumbdown:


PBS used to be a nice play to watch and hear the news, truth and entertainment.

Now, it is just another Liberal, untruthful organization/broadcast begging for $ in order to keep it afloat.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Hitler wrote & published Mein Kampf in 1925-26. He told the world exactly what he was going to do to conquer the world. Did the "world" listen to him - did the world pay him any mind? No! This is exactly what Iran is doing & apparently our wonderful & most esteemed <o is sticking his head in the sand. As I said previously, history repeats itself if we pay it no mind. Beware folks, dark days are ahead.


 :thumbup: Yep, and we have a 'leader' leading our Country down into the darkness at his every turn and utterance.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I agree with you GG. It is so scarey to think of how the world is headed again. Thank God we have Him to lean on.
> It always takes tribulation for people to bow their knees to God. <0 has never hid what he is up to. So many lambs lead to the slaughter because of their faith in him. Dragging the rest of us down with him.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I am trying to get over my third cold of the season. I woke up with it yesterday morning. I am so ready for this cold season to end. I have napped and done a little knitting too. I am on the last skein of the dreaded baby blanket, but I took time out to make a curlicue hat for a great-niece. I will make another soon for the other. I am happy with how it turned out. I used a #8, 16 inch circular needle and Hobby Lobby's, I Love This Yarn. I really do like the yarn's feel and finish. It feels smooth, but it isn't so soft that it loses it's shape.


Adorable curlicue hat KC! I still want to see your baby poop blanket though ... :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Sometimes hubby doesn`t have to bon. But the pipes under the sink, and behind the stove have split where they burst. Ditto for the pipes in the bathroom too.
> Hubby replaced all the pipes but it`s still frozen outside, so have to wait for the pipes underground to thaw . There`s still quite a few inches of snow outside.
> Thursday night it`s supposed to get down as low as -5F. so winter isn`t over yet.
> 
> This Friday night will mark the 4th week without water if we don`t get a thaw by Wednesday


Other than replacing the pipes, can you permanently insulate or otherwise fix the reason they keep freezing? I admire your ability to carry on, but I'd go nuts if there isn't a 'fix' insight.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> We've been blessed that for the most part we didn't have to fight battles to save our countries on our own soil for a very long time. There were some terrorist attacks before 9/11 and others since that have shown us the depth of radical Islam's hatred toward western societies. But all of that pales compared to what Israel has had to deal with since 1948.
> 
> On it's own and through its funding to groups like Hezbollah and Hamas, Iran has played a key role in the threats to Israel and to us. I really struggle to understand why some people in both of our countries are prepared to believe that Iran can be trusted. And I find it totally disgusting that they would criticize Israel for doing what it thinks is necessary to defend itself.


 :thumbup: So true WCK. I cannot think of one reason why <0 thinks him talking to Iran is going to change anything. He has been 'talking' for a year and keeps extending and delaying the 'deal' and kicking the can down the road. <0 refuses to do his job, at least 'act' like a Commander in Chief or make a decision!

All <0 does, is ignore the truth, lie to the American people and kick the can down the road. He wants his legacy to be that he closed Gitmo, (ya- traded high profile FIVE terrorists for an American traitor that will be jailed for the rest of his life), instituted healthcare for all (ya - including 5 million new illegal immigrants and another 10-15 million already in the country) and increasing the costs for EVERY SINGLE American citizen, and finally, striking a 'deal' with Iran.

All BS and all ruinous for our county. Way to Go <0!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My socks I finished Sunday. You still can't see the cable. Thanks WCK.♥


Your socks are pretty CB! I can see the cable, but, if the cable was more pronounced, it probably would be uncomfortable to wear. It would show up better in a solid, light color, but who cares? Your socks are pretty and job well done.

I've never made socks but do admire those who do.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I'd bet any money that he really did watch it and he's lying when he says that he didn't. Pouty Boy can't stand someone else in the spotlight.
> 
> _"Netanyahu, as someone said on Twitter, was better in his second language than Obama is in his first. And he presented himself as a leader who cares about his country, rather than one, like Obama, who makes excuses for its enemies."_


I heard the entire speech and listened to the follow up commentators.

The Dems who spoke (Yarmuth (splg?) from Kentucky and another from N Carolina) were pathetic. They didn't discuss the true crisis and focus on the reason for the speech and the need for the USA to support Israel and to determine the proper course of action, all they Dems cared about was the 'tone' they heard and how the invitation was given. Bunch of lowlifes and know nothings.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> You're looking mighty fine today, KPG...!


Why, thank you! Someone I know and love made my lovely gown, I hope _you_ like it and me complimenting your fine work.

I'm fired up and ready to go to Washington and put some folks out of work - so I dressed in my finest.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I heard the entire speech and listened to the follow up commentators.
> 
> The Dems who spoke (Yarmuth (splg?) from Kentucky and another from N Carolina) were pathetic. They didn't discuss the true crisis and focus on the reason for the speech and the need for the USA to support Israel and to determine the proper course of action, all they Dems cared about was the 'tone' they heard and how the invitation was given. Bunch of lowlifes and know nothings.


They're foaming at the mouth because Boehner outsmarted them all!

BRAVO!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I was thinking the other day (perhaps I get dangerous when I start thinking!)
> Nevertheless, I was wondering if our grandparents & parents felt like we do now - back then when the war clouds were looming before WWI & WWII? World "news" wasn't as available then - wonder if they were aware of what was to come? Wouldn't I love talking to them - asking questions - how did they feel - did they have fears - so many questions going 'round & 'round in my mind. MY DH & I talk lots to our GKs. When they have dinner with us - just the 4 of us sitting at the dinner table, they always ask us to give them a "quiz." They both enjoy it so much & don't think they realize they're learning so many things. If you make learning a game, well then, kids love it! At least our kids do. DH was a history teacher; therefore, there's no 1 better qualified to teach the GKs lots of things - not only history - so much out there in our great, big world to learn. Endless!


That reminds me of an old (1938) Chicago newspaper that I came across and on page 7 there was a very small, one paragraph, article that said that Jews are no longer permitted to have a driver's license or own a car in Germany. I wondered what did people think about that when they read it...did they add it to the list of all the other rules and regs that were being applied to the Jews...was it a cause for concern...did anyone see what was coming? So many questions...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> What a sweet little girl and the foods are delish looking. looks like you had a great time and AGAIN dear friend, you take excellent photo's.


Txs, but I didn't know to take my camera. I took one pic on my phone and the battery died. So, I confiscated DH's phone and took some photos. I have some really great photos and videos, but as I didn't ask anyone for permission, I don't feel it proper to post their images here.

I was about to take that photo of the cupcakes and Hamen treats when one of the band members decided my photo would be better if his hand was going in for a cupcake. :shock:

Thanks, Dude, that's wasn't what I was going for ...

:-o


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Why, thank you! Someone I know and love made my lovely gown, I hope _you_ like it and me complimenting your fine work.
> 
> I'm fired up and ready to go to Washington and put some folks out of work - so I dressed in my finest.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> They're foaming at the mouth because Boehner outsmarted them all!
> 
> BRAVO!


Yes! I only wish the Repubs would take advantage of their strength and majority presently and _get their promises made_ done and soon.

They (Repubs) drive me crazy by not putting passed bill after bill on <0's desk for a vote or veto. They are acting like whimpy Dems and they have the numbers and control.

Not too many of the Repubs understand negoiating any more than <0 and the Dems. In this instance, I would like Trump to be part of D.C, or me!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> <0 disgusts me. He said Netanyahu said nothing new.
> 
> Really? That is the first time Americans have heard the truth about the deal <0 is attempting to negotiate. Every thinking American knows <0 can't negotiate his way out of a room with twelve working doors.
> 
> ...


I agree with you whole heartedly. Every time Rice speaks, I think, "Who would believe anything you say? You are a liar." I experience the same disgust when <O speaks. These people are just ideologically bankrupt. I am praying today that Obamacare's subsidies are found to be illegal and that the Texas judge and the Louisiana Court of Appeals hold onto the Texas ruling against Amnesty. Most of all, I pray that Bibi's speech clarifies for Americans what is at stake. Just the knowledge that Israel will attack Iran with or without America probably is a shock to <O. He is unfamiliar with bravery.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I agree with you whole heartedly. Every time Rice speaks, I think, "Who would believe anything you say? You are a liar." I experience the same disgust when <O speaks. These people are just ideologically bankrupt. I am praying today that Obamacare's subsidies are found to be illegal and that the Texas judge and the Louisiana Court of Appeals hold onto the Texas ruling against Amnesty. Most of all, I pray that Bibi's speech clarifies for Americans what is at stake. Just the knowledge that Israel will attack Iran with or without America probably is a shock to <O. He is unfamiliar with bravery.


You are so correct. I'm afraid the majority of Americans didn't hear Bibi's words, and if they did, don't understand the history, maneuvers and decisions of Iran, Israel, and the USA that led to his words.

What about the two women in the State Dept -the press representatives? Have you heard their words - utter fools.

I'm believing more and more Americans know nothing about civics nor care. <0 is unfamiliar with most things except drugs, the ways and ideals of Muslims (his upbringing), lying, fundraising, golf and basketball. Other than those things, I believe <0 knows little about civics and the world.

BTW, KC - call Obama less than zero not <O - he doesn't deserve to claim any letter in the English alphabet.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> That reminds me of an old (1938) Chicago newspaper that I came across and on page 7 there was a very small, one paragraph, article that said that Jews are no longer permitted to have a driver's license or own a car in Germany. I wondered what did people think about that when they read it...did they add it to the list of all the other rules and regs that were being applied to the Jews...was it a cause for concern...did anyone see what was coming? So many questions...


I think of this quote often since <O came to office. It is happening again. Martin Niemöller (18921984) was a prominent Protestant pastor who emerged as an outspoken public foe of Adolf Hitler and spent the last seven years of Nazi rule in concentration camps, despite his ardent nationalism. Niemöller is perhaps best remembered for the quotation: First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out...

"First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out
Because I was not a Socialist.

Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out 
Because I was not a Trade Unionist.

Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out 
Because I was not a Jew.

Then they came for meand there was no one left to speak for me."

Martin Niemuller


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes! I only wish the Repubs would take advantage of their strength and majority presently and _get their promises made_ done and soon.
> 
> They (Repubs) drive me crazy by not putting passed bill after bill on <0's desk for a vote or veto. They are acting like whimpy Dems and they have the numbers and control.
> 
> Not too many of the Repubs understand negoiating any more than <0 and the Dems.


I think the problem we're seeing with the Repubs is that so few of them are Conservatives...and so many of them are RINOs!



knitpresentgifts said:


> In this instance, I would like Trump to be part of D.C, or me!


Now you're talking...I'll join your campaign committee!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm not sure, but I think it was Tizzy yarn that I used as embellishment for my GD's bolero. It looked quite attractive. Odd looking yarn, don't you think?


Now that you mention it, it did look like Tizzy! The yarn is eye-catching, that's for sure. I love it. It looked great on the bolero. Makes a very nice trim - never thought of that!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is a good idea for them to monitor you DH. He must have a very good dr.


Every other day they measure every kind of blood cell there is! They really do keep very close track. We like the doctor a lot.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I bet you are right. :thumbdown: Plus all of his minions got it wrong.


They did. Happens a lot.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Now you're talking...I'll join your campaign committee!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I think everyone should send an email to these representative's office. Tell them they disgust you and due to their actions you will do everything you can to spread the word that they should not be re-elected. Write a letter to your newspaper.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The pillow covers sound like a nice project for your grands Bonnie. They might like sleeping with them when they visit at your house.
> 
> I know a few people who have been making afghans to donate to chemo clinics and the patients seem to find them more comforting than a blanket.


The one I picked up was very soft. They woman said they are made slim and long for the chemo chairs.

As for the pillows - I thought I'd let them keep them at their houses. It's for the little ones. I'd like to make them in to go with their chairs. If I can get the yarn.

I used to put them on the beds for decoration, and the kids would play with them, too. But lately, they've just stayed in the closet - so now I have five little pillows sorta for free!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Now you're talking...I'll join your campaign committee!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I've actually thought about attempting to run for a Senate seat. I want to believe I wouldn't lose my morals and ethics (and brains!) just because I was elected and had a say in Washington.

I've worked for lobbyists and believe I could listen to their pleas without giving up my soul.

DH and I attended an intro to entering the political arena seminar last year. Sadly, I learned it is all about fund raising, much more so than your beliefs and convictions.

If you cannot raise millions, you can forget about becoming a Senator. The act of fund raising doesn't excite me. I want to serve my Country and make things happen, not be a $ machine.

I believe I could raise the $ (with advisors and help, of course). I look at many who have been elected and say to myself, if he/she could, so could I.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I remember when you bought the Tizzy. The pillows sound cute.
> It is fun to be admired about your work. When you have a change you need to show us your washcloths.
> I never see anyone knitting or crocheting when I go to the dr. When I take my mother to the dr the nurse always asks me what I am working on.
> You will be able to to alot of knitting while you are waiting on your Dh.
> ...


You're right, the knitting really helps. I started knitting when DH was in the hospital when we were in our thirties. It saved my sanity. (Well, some might disagree with that!)


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think of this quote often since <O came to office. It is happening again. Martin Niemöller (18921984) was a prominent Protestant pastor who emerged as an outspoken public foe of Adolf Hitler and spent the last seven years of Nazi rule in concentration camps, despite his ardent nationalism. Niemöller is perhaps best remembered for the quotation: First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out...
> 
> "First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out
> Because I was not a Socialist.
> ...


I've thought that the internet and its wide-spread and instant communication would guarantee that those things could never happen again. However, I now fear that Net Neutrality is Obama's gateway to censorship and we need to be very concerned about it!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Need to heat my breakfast in a jar.

Be right back ...

Today is blueberries, lemon rind and vanilla. Yum


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I think of this quote often since <O came to office. It is happening again. Martin Niemöller (18921984) was a prominent Protestant pastor who emerged as an outspoken public foe of Adolf Hitler and spent the last seven years of Nazi rule in concentration camps, despite his ardent nationalism. Niemöller is perhaps best remembered for the quotation: First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out...
> 
> "First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out
> Because I was not a Socialist.
> ...


So moving, thanks for posting KC. I've only become familiar with these words since joining KP. I love this thread and Denim Country!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've actually thought about attempting to run for a Senate seat. I want to believe I wouldn't lose my morals and ethics (and brains!) just because I was elected and had a say in Washington.
> 
> I've worked for lobbyists and believe I could listen to their pleas without giving up my soul.
> 
> ...


Yup...the begging bowl side of politics is a necessary evil!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Now that you mention it, it did look like Tizzy! The yarn is eye-catching, that's for sure. I love it. It looked great on the bolero. Makes a very nice trim - never thought of that!


I missed the Tizzy? Anyone know what page? I remember the trim on Jokim's bolero but need to study closer.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Every other day they measure every kind of blood cell there is! They really do keep very close track. We like the doctor a lot.


So important - good he likes him. Please let us know how Mr. Bon is doing. We care.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Need to heat my breakfast in a jar.
> 
> Be right back ...
> 
> Today is blueberries, lemon rind and vanilla. Yum


Okay, so you put together your breakfast jar last night, but what do you do with it this morning? Is it always oatmeal? Do you heat it up? Do you eat it out of the jar, or turn it over into a bowl?

:?:

(I need to make my own breakfast...bbl)


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think everyone should send an email to these representative's office. Tell them they disgust you and due to their actions you will do everything you can to spread the word that they should not be re-elected. Write a letter to your newspaper.


I've done all that before and I agree, its probably time to do it all again...and keep doing it!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I think everyone should send an email to these representative's office. Tell them they disgust you and due to their actions you will do everything you can to spread the word that they should not be re-elected. Write a letter to your newspaper.


DH wrote to our Senator with whom he did not agree. First, he got the 'form' letter. DH wrote again and said, don't send me the 'form letter' just listen to what one of your constituents has to say. Then DH was denied being able to send another e-mail.

Nice huh? Oh, you should know, it was a Democrat Senator. Any questions?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

OMG - if you haven't tried the Oatmeal Breakfasts in a jar - you're missing out!

The Blueberry one is fantastic!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Yup...the begging bowl side of politics is a necessary evil!


It turned me off. I've then considered a state election, which is less money, but that still doesn't excite me.

So, I guess I'll just do the best I can on my own or serve in a volunteer capacity as I already have done.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Okay, so you put together your breakfast jar last night, but what do you do with it this morning? Is it always oatmeal? Do you heat it up? Do you eat it out of the jar, or turn it over into a bowl?
> 
> :?:
> 
> (I need to make my own breakfast...bbl)


I prefer to heat in the jar - for one minute only (cover removed). I eat out of the jar. I bought pretty glass colored jars - purple, green and blue.

DH likes to empty his jar into a bowl, heat and eat.

The base is always Oatmeal (not instant - not steel cut), Almond Milk (or your favorite milk to 'cook' the oatmeal), high protein count Greek Yogurt (my decision) and optional protein powder or chia seeds.

Then your choice of fruit/veg flavors.

We've tried the strawberry/choc, banana/peanut butter and today blueberry/lemon.

Blueberries are my favorite fruits - so also my favorite.

DH loves strawberries and choc - so that's his favorite.

All are delicious and healthy and packed with protein. So easy and so good!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I prefer to heat in the jar - for one minute only (cover removed). I eat out of the jar. I bought pretty glass colored jars - purple, green and blue.
> 
> DH likes to empty his jar into a bowl, heat and eat.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I know you've run this by us before but I forgot to save it. I'm bypassing carbs for now, but DH loves his oatmeal. I think I'll get some of those colored mason jars and make some for him.

:thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

HURRAH....SPRING HAS ARRIVED IN WESTERN NORTH CAROLINA!

It's 11AM and the temp is already 68 degrees!

I think I'll spend the day outside.

&#9829;


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

G you cracked me up with your wit re Bruce Jenner!

Many, if not all, on this thread could be satirical editors for Yarnie's newsletter.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Thanks, I know you've run this by us before but I forgot to save it. I'm bypassing carbs for now, but DH loves his oatmeal. I think I'll get some of those colored mason jars and make some for him.
> 
> :thumbup:


I think he'll enjoy them. I bought our 300 ml size, colored mason jars from Joann's. I'll use them for cut flowers in the spring and summer.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll repeat- every one of them should lose their elected position.
> 
> Exactly as those on the Left who left the state of WI to avoid any legislative discussion or recording of their votes during Walker's recall and Union negoiations, these Dems (all weak and far Left loons), should all be recalled and replaced.
> 
> ...


Will our country still be standing after he's finished his 22 months? He's bent on destroying it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> <0 disgusts me. He said Netanyahu said nothing new.
> 
> Really? That is the first time Americans have heard the truth about the deal <0 is attempting to negotiate. Every thinking American knows <0 can't negotiate his way out of a room with twelve working doors.
> 
> ...


v Jarrett is Iranian.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Will our country still be standing after he's finished his 22 months? He's bent on destroying it.


I don't know Jokim. It is about the only thing on which he is successful.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> v Jarrett is Iranian.


Yep - and HillBillary's sidekick has a mother and father deeply involved in the Muslim Brotherhood. I don't much care except when 'they' try to make America follow their beliefs, ideals, laws and ways of governing. That is the way 'their' countries are run, not America and mine!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, yes we are, and I'm getting tired of doing all the cooking for this BIG family, albeit with help, but not enough assistance to load the dishwasher!
> 
> Y'all are too busy knitting and laughing to get it done.


Were you there, in the Chamber, to listen to His Excellency, Prime Minister's Netanyahu's speech, KPG, or were those just women who are trying to emulate your beautiful hair looks from the back? I saw many women, in the audience, whose hair looks just like yours in the avatar. :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Were you there, in the Chamber, to listen to His Excellency, Prime Minister's Netanyahu's speech, KPG, or were those just women who are trying to emulate your beautiful hair looks from the back? I saw many women, in the audience, whose hair looks just like yours in the avatar. :thumbup: ;-)


Ha! Where are these air heads? I didn't see anyone showing their actual hair like I am here on KP or in the Chamber.

Where they at? :-D

I love me my emulators.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I heard the entire speech and listened to the follow up commentators.
> 
> The Dems who spoke (Yarmuth (splg?) from Kentucky and another from N Carolina) were pathetic. They didn't discuss the true crisis and focus on the reason for the speech and the need for the USA to support Israel and to determine the proper course of action, all they Dems cared about was the 'tone' they heard and how the invitation was given. Bunch of lowlifes and know nothings.


Lots of lowlifes in Congress, most are dems! :thumbdown:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Speaking of hair - I saw an array of styles on Hillary last night as they showed audio clips of her saying things that are now contrary to the truth.

Hillary needs to settle on two or three good looks.

Most I saw last night, is Hillary trying to look young, and, frankly they were horrible styles for her face.

I've thought her attractive with a nice head of hair in the past, but she isn't showing herself in the best light presently. She needs to drop the tight ponytails, French Braids and straight styles that simply make her look old and dated.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good morning all. I feel so much better today now I have washed my hair. I heated 4 huge pots on the stove and used a total of 2 buckets. Hubby is optimistic we`ll get water back today, but I`m not holding my breath.
Am listening to talk radio (Tom Marr on WCBM), and hooray on the news it said that Dan Bongino might be running for office again in 2016. For those who don`t know Dan Bongino, he is ex secret service, and ran for office in Maryland but lost by a few hundred votes. One of the longest serving Dems Barbara Mikulski in Maryland is retiring at last. I`d love love love it if he won her seat. What a coup that would be. Dan would be an excellent senator, as well as being such a cutie pie.
http://baltimore.cbslocal.com/2015/03/04/republican-dan-bongino-sets-up-political-action-committee/


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning all. I feel so much better today now I have washed my hair. I heated 4 huge pots on the stove and used a total of 2 buckets. Hubby is optimistic we`ll get water back today, but I`m not holding my breath.
> Am listening to talk radio (Tom Marr on WCBM), and hooray on the news it said that Dan Bongino might be running for office again in 2016. For those who don`t know Dan Bongino, he is ex secret service, and ran for office in Maryland but lost by a few hundred votes. One of the longest serving Dems Barbara Mikulski in Maryland is retiring at last. I`d love love love it if he won her seat. What a coup that would be. Dan would be an excellent senator, as well as being such a cutie pie.
> http://baltimore.cbslocal.com/2015/03/04/republican-dan-bongino-sets-up-political-action-committee/


Spring is creeping upon us Wendy. In the forecast we have 2 more nights below zero and then a warming trend. We'll see..... I'm hanging in there too, I don't have the frozen pipes and such but I'm with you in spirit. :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

the chocolate one will be mine in a couple days. I like my bananas ripe with no brown spots.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I typed know instead of no....HAHAHAHA...I'm at work and I have to many interruptions and I am frustrated and near saying *#+?%&!. Somedays I just want it to be a special day for me and my stuff. I'm being selfish right now so I need to log off, regroup, be thankful for a wonderful life and give my full attention to what is most important right now. Talk Later


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> the chocolate one will be mine in a couple days. I like my bananas ripe with no brown spots.


Hi Gali - those look good. Please note the ones I posted recipes and am talking about are not those but from another blogger. They are probably very similar except 'your's look huge!

Also, Gerslay, make certain you really shake the breakfast once you've placed all ingredients in the mason jar.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I typed know instead of no....HAHAHAHA...I'm at work and I have to many interruptions and I am frustrated and near saying *#+?%&!. Somedays I just want it to be a special day for me and my stuff. I'm being selfish right now so I need to log off, regroup, be thankful for a wonderful life and give my full attention to what is most important right now. Talk Later


Don't be hard on yourself, we've all had days like that and will again.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Hi peeps.

Finally, I've retrieved the majority of my Canadian vacation photos and have begun posting more on my photography thread. The journey continues with getting on board the Rocky Mountaineer in Banff and traveling by train to Vancouver, B.C.

You can catch up with my new posts today here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-289113-9.html#6970825

I'm still posting and you'll know when I'm done as I'll say so.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> News report after Bibi's speech said <o wasn't even going to watch Bibi - well, not at the exact time the speech was given - but can you imagine he won't watch it at all -I cannot fathom anyone doing that - my DH refuses to watch <o when he's on the TV - walks out of the room or changes channels - NOT me - I want to hear what <o's saying. Know your enemy.


I maintain that he watched from the Oval Office at the time Bibi was giving the speech. There was no way he was going to miss it and wait for someone to give him the highlights. I bet he was watching the reactions of those on the floor as well, especially the Dems. He wouldn't waste this opportunity.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Someone stop me from screaming! <0 and the Dems won't stop spreading their ignorance and stupidity over the microphones.
> 
> Maybe the USA can talk Bibi into staying for the next two years so he can *lead* the US from the US and Israel too from the US.
> 
> ...


The only thing that will be accomplished with any deal with Iran is that Iran will be the winner. Our whole gov't doesn't know how to make deals were we come out the winner.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> Thanks to you all for your favorable words about Israel. Giving Iran "more time" 'boggles my mind' (which just now sounds like it is stuck in the 60s/70s"). Sorry to hear Bonnie's husband is under the weather. Hope this round works for him.


Have you received any answers from your friends as to if/why they trust Iran?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't catch the speech live, but watched it later. It was an excellent speech. Iran hasn't hidden it's violent intentions since 1979 -- it makes absolutely no sense that some people have a hard time believing what Iran's leaders publicly state as their intentions for Israel and all western societies.


Iran cannot be any more clear as to their intentions. They want to kill them/us. Period. Why would anyone trust Iran to do otherwise? Some on the other threads are having a hard time accepting Iran's position and think Iran will honor any deal they make with Obama.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The only thing that will be accomplished with any deal with Iran is that Iran will be the winner. Our whole gov't doesn't know how to make deals were we come out the winner.


Sigh - you're right. I just wish <0 would smack very strict sanctions, crippling sanctions, on Iran and forget about his stupid 'deal.' The Iranians won't honor any deal, so why bother?

Even <0 has postponed his deal again and again - how can he not understand he is being mocked and made the fool? Did <0 ever study history or hear any?

When has <0 negotiated _any_ deal with _anyone_ that was of _any_ value? NEVER! He is all words and fluff and bluff.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Iran cannot be any more clear as to their intentions. They want to kill them/us. Period. Why would anyone trust Iran to do otherwise? Some on the other threads are having a hard time accepting Iran's position and think Iran will honor any deal they make with Obama.


Those on the thread I read have no idea what has and is transpiring in regards to Iran. They are simply repeating the talking points they've heard from their party leaders and are clueless to reality.

They spend their time dissing the invitation and falsely claiming Boehner's actions to be illegal. Idiotic but they have to place the blame somewhere, and always put it on the Republs, Bush and/or Cheney because they have no idea what is happening or the truth.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, yes we are, and I'm getting tired of doing all the cooking for this BIG family, albeit with help, but not enough assistance to load the dishwasher!
> 
> Y'all are too busy knitting and laughing to get it done.


And all that work is certainly making you look so tall and regal. Why you practically float while walking nowadays. In order for you to accomplish that goal, we will continue to knit and laugh and let you "have at it".


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> And all that work is certainly making you look so tall and regal. Why you practically float while walking nowadays. In order for you to accomplish that goal, we will continue to knit and laugh and let you "have at it".


Isn't it great? My gown I mean? Gerslay made it for me to show off my mane. I wondered if my gown made my hair look fat, but you say I appear tall and regal, so I'm good. Perfect, in fact. 

Got to get back to slaving over the hot coals stove ... the Bacon Horseradish Dip with smoked Gouda is ready, so I'll put out in a second for ya'll to snack on while you have at me, behind my back, I might add. :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I just realized I have to log off and _really_ unload the dishwasher.

A gal's work is never done around here.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ha! Where are these air heads? I didn't see anyone showing their actual hair like I am here on KP or in the Chamber.
> 
> Where they at? :-D
> 
> I love me my emulators.


I watched Bibi's speech today, recorded (dvr), and some of the women's 'back of their head' hair was strikingly similar to yours, KPG. I did a double take. They were in the initial greeting line as Bibi entered the chamber.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning all. I feel so much better today now I have washed my hair. I heated 4 huge pots on the stove and used a total of 2 buckets. Hubby is optimistic we`ll get water back today, but I`m not holding my breath.
> Am listening to talk radio (Tom Marr on WCBM), and hooray on the news it said that Dan Bongino might be running for office again in 2016. For those who don`t know Dan Bongino, he is ex secret service, and ran for office in Maryland but lost by a few hundred votes. One of the longest serving Dems Barbara Mikulski in Maryland is retiring at last. I`d love love love it if he won her seat. What a coup that would be. Dan would be an excellent senator, as well as being such a cutie pie.
> http://baltimore.cbslocal.com/2015/03/04/republican-dan-bongino-sets-up-political-action-committee/


I will be glad to see Mikulski gone from the H.of Reps. Good riddance! Hope she's replaced with a sensible Repub.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Spring is creeping upon us Wendy. In the forecast we have 2 more nights below zero and then a warming trend. We'll see..... I'm hanging in there too, I don't have the frozen pipes and such but I'm with you in spirit. :thumbup:


We're on the roller-coaster weather ride at this time of the year, Gali. A bit of winter mixed with a bit of spring. We're getting sub zero temps in the next couple of nights, and then it's supposed to warm up, esp. next week. :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Have you received any answers from your friends as to if/why they trust Iran?


Nope but I finally got support from PP and Marilyn. Happy Purim SG.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

The Benghazi Committee just subpoenaed all of Hilary's emails she sent from her illegal account.

We are going to get blasted with weather again. Torrential rain, turning to sleet, freezing rain, then 6-8" of snow then back to sleet. Yikes


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

The US Ambassador to South Korea was attacked just NOW while giving a lecture. Bleeding from the head and heading to the hospital.

Pray we do not lose another ambassador under Obama's watch.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am trying to get over my third cold of the season. I woke up with it yesterday morning. I am so ready for this cold season to end. I have napped and done a little knitting too. I am on the last skein of the dreaded baby blanket, but I took time out to make a curlicue hat for a great-niece. I will make another soon for the other. I am happy with how it turned out. I used a #8, 16 inch circular needle and Hobby Lobby's, I Love This Yarn. I really do like the yarn's feel and finish. It feels smooth, but it isn't so soft that it loses it's shape.


Cute hat KC.
Maybe you didn't ever get over the last cold. My morphed every few days. Rest a lot so you can get over the cold.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Sometimes hubby doesn`t have to bon. But the pipes under the sink, and behind the stove have split where they burst. Ditto for the pipes in the bathroom too.
> Hubby replaced all the pipes but it`s still frozen outside, so have to wait for the pipes underground to thaw . There`s still quite a few inches of snow outside.
> Thursday night it`s supposed to get down as low as -5F. so winter isn`t over yet.
> 
> This Friday night will mark the 4th week without water if we don`t get a thaw by Wednesday


You need to knit some blankets for your pipes WeBee. A month is too long to not have water.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I'd bet any money that he really did watch it and he's lying when he says that he didn't. Pouty Boy can't stand someone else in the spotlight.
> 
> _"Netanyahu, as someone said on Twitter, was better in his second language than Obama is in his first. And he presented himself as a leader who cares about his country, rather than one, like Obama, who makes excuses for its enemies."_


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, yes we are, and I'm getting tired of doing all the cooking for this BIG family, albeit with help, but not enough assistance to load the dishwasher!
> 
> Y'all are too busy knitting and laughing to get it done.


 :lol: That is true.  :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Billy and the Blue Dress:


YUCK! I need warning next time .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Your socks are pretty CB! I can see the cable, but, if the cable was more pronounced, it probably would be uncomfortable to wear. It would show up better in a solid, light color, but who cares? Your socks are pretty and job well done.
> 
> I've never made socks but do admire those who do.


Thank you. That is my second pair with that pattern. I am going to try a lacy one next time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think of this quote often since <O came to office. It is happening again. Martin Niemöller (18921984) was a prominent Protestant pastor who emerged as an outspoken public foe of Adolf Hitler and spent the last seven years of Nazi rule in concentration camps, despite his ardent nationalism. Niemöller is perhaps best remembered for the quotation: First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out...
> 
> "First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out
> Because I was not a Socialist.
> ...


Yes!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> HURRAH....SPRING HAS ARRIVED IN WESTERN NORTH CAROLINA!
> 
> It's 11AM and the temp is already 68 degrees!
> 
> ...


Don't get too excited . So did we yesterday. Tonight we are expecting ice. You may get what we are getting in a day or two. Starting to get old. Sorry to be a naysayer.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> G you cracked me up with your wit re Bruce Jenner!
> 
> Many, if not all, on this thread could be satirical editors for Yarnie's newsletter.


Where is Yarnie? I miss her. Janie is missing too. We know karveer is quilting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Will our country still be standing after he's finished his 22 months? He's bent on destroying it.


He is doing a pretty good job at it too. :thumbdown:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> The Benghazi Committee just subpoenaed all of Hilary's emails she sent from her illegal account.
> 
> We are going to get blasted with weather again. Torrential rain, turning to sleet, freezing rain, then 6-8" of snow then back to sleet. Yikes


Yes that is what we are suppose to have. It has been raining all day. Now the freezing rain is going to be next. I wish we could just skip the ice and just have the 6-8 " of snow. :|


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I maintain that he watched from the Oval Office at the time Bibi was giving the speech. There was no way he was going to miss it and wait for someone to give him the highlights. I bet he was watching the reactions of those on the floor as well, especially the Dems. He wouldn't waste this opportunity.


Think you're right, Solo. When one's so wrapped up in one's self, one does not want to miss a word that might be said about them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I maintain that he watched from the Oval Office at the time Bibi was giving the speech. There was no way he was going to miss it and wait for someone to give him the highlights. I bet he was watching the reactions of those on the floor as well, especially the Dems. He wouldn't waste this opportunity.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I was thinking the other day (perhaps I get dangerous when I start thinking!)
> Nevertheless, I was wondering if our grandparents & parents felt like we do now - back then when the war clouds were looming before WWI & WWII? World "news" wasn't as available then - wonder if they were aware of what was to come? Wouldn't I love talking to them - asking questions - how did they feel - did they have fears - so many questions going 'round & 'round in my mind. MY DH & I talk lots to our GKs. When they have dinner with us - just the 4 of us sitting at the dinner table, they always ask us to give them a "quiz." They both enjoy it so much & don't think they realize they're learning so many things. If you make learning a game, well then, kids love it! At least our kids do. DH was a history teacher; therefore, there's no 1 better qualified to teach the GKs lots of things - not only history - so much out there in our great, big world to learn. Endless!


So right, GG. And they'll always remember those talks. That's such a nice tradition. I'm sure you all love it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am trying to get over my third cold of the season. I woke up with it yesterday morning. I am so ready for this cold season to end. I have napped and done a little knitting too. I am on the last skein of the dreaded baby blanket, but I took time out to make a curlicue hat for a great-niece. I will make another soon for the other. I am happy with how it turned out. I used a #8, 16 inch circular needle and Hobby Lobby's, I Love This Yarn. I really do like the yarn's feel and finish. It feels smooth, but it isn't so soft that it loses it's shape.


That's adorable. So sorry - three colds in a winter is just overkill!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Sometimes hubby doesn`t have to bon. But the pipes under the sink, and behind the stove have split where they burst. Ditto for the pipes in the bathroom too.
> Hubby replaced all the pipes but it`s still frozen outside, so have to wait for the pipes underground to thaw . There`s still quite a few inches of snow outside.
> Thursday night it`s supposed to get down as low as -5F. so winter isn`t over yet.
> 
> This Friday night will mark the 4th week without water if we don`t get a thaw by Wednesday


You are a hardy family! Wendy, are you very high up? Do you know the elevation where you live? I never knew your state had such severe weather.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We've been blessed that for the most part we didn't have to fight battles to save our countries on our own soil for a very long time. There were some terrorist attacks before 9/11 and others since that have shown us the depth of radical Islam's hatred toward western societies. But all of that pales compared to what Israel has had to deal with since 1948.
> 
> On it's own and through its funding to groups like Hezbollah and Hamas, Iran has played a key role in the threats to Israel and to us. I really struggle to understand why some people in both of our countries are prepared to believe that Iran can be trusted. And I find it totally disgusting that they would criticize Israel for doing what it thinks is necessary to defend itself.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll repeat- every one of them should lose their elected position.
> 
> Exactly as those on the Left who left the state of WI to avoid any legislative discussion or recording of their votes during Walker's recall and Union negoiations, these Dems (all weak and far Left loons), should all be recalled and replaced.
> 
> ...


Absolutely right - in fact, Rubio said the same thing (your last paragraph) on tv.

I just figured out why >0 got elected twice. We allow children to vote - 18? Too young. (I know - if they're young enough to fight for the country, etc. My answer to that is their too darn young to do that, too!)

Studies have shown their brains aren't completely developed and they have poor judgment. Like we needed a study for that! So - to these children - and the arrested-development adults in our society, >0 is a hot shot, mr. cool, pot-smoker drug user, hip-hopper, hoopster, hipster.

We know that he behaves just like a rebellious sullen self-centered adolescent.

But to the "children" who are unfortunately voting, he's big-time hot stuff king-high-ape-s___. And his entire administration is the same.

Where are the adults? WE are the adults! And we're outnumbered. The inmates are running the asylum.

(Anybody remember that expression - the king-high-ape_s one?)

Please excuse the suggested profanity. I didn't want to be offensive, but well, I just had to.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I'd bet any money that he really did watch it and he's lying when he says that he didn't. Pouty Boy can't stand someone else in the spotlight.
> 
> _"Netanyahu, as someone said on Twitter, was better in his second language than Obama is in his first. And he presented himself as a leader who cares about his country, rather than one, like Obama, who makes excuses for its enemies."_


Very good. He probably did watch it - because - hey - Netanyahu might have said something about HIM. The EGO must be fed.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I love the fact that artist painted the Monica dress into the shadows.
> 
> The _best_ was President Clinton praised the artist's work in 2006! It is on audio tape for all the world to hear.
> 
> ...


It really is quite a clever way to show who and what he really is - for history.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> <0 disgusts me. He said Netanyahu said nothing new.
> 
> Really? That is the first time Americans have heard the truth about the deal <0 is attempting to negotiate. Every thinking American knows <0 can't negotiate his way out of a room with twelve working doors.
> 
> ...


Yes, that is the fear.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, yes we are, and I'm getting tired of doing all the cooking for this BIG family, albeit with help, but not enough assistance to load the dishwasher!
> 
> Y'all are too busy knitting and laughing to get it done.


I will wash the dishes by hand. Got any lotion?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Billy and the Blue Dress:


Just too perfect. Outfoxing "the fox." Or should I say the self-perceived fox.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Adorable curlicue hat KC! I still want to see your baby poop blanket though ... :shock:


I do, too. Although - I've seen so much baby poop in the last few years that I can pretty well imagine it. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> They're foaming at the mouth because Boehner outsmarted them all!
> 
> BRAVO!


Yes, he did!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Txs, but I didn't know to take my camera. I took one pic on my phone and the battery died. So, I confiscated DH's phone and took some photos. I have some really great photos and videos, but as I didn't ask anyone for permission, I don't feel it proper to post their images here.
> 
> I was about to take that photo of the cupcakes and Hamen treats when one of the band members decided my photo would be better if his hand was going in for a cupcake. :shock:
> 
> ...


Well, you know those musicians, KPG!!
:wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I agree with you whole heartedly. Every time Rice speaks, I think, "Who would believe anything you say? You are a liar." I experience the same disgust when <O speaks. These people are just ideologically bankrupt. I am praying today that Obamacare's subsidies are found to be illegal and that the Texas judge and the Louisiana Court of Appeals hold onto the Texas ruling against Amnesty. Most of all, I pray that Bibi's speech clarifies for Americans what is at stake. Just the knowledge that Israel will attack Iran with or without America probably is a shock to <O. He is unfamiliar with bravery.


I think that about >0, Clintons, Susan Rice, anyone in this admin.

By the way, I just realized Susan Rice and Condoleeza Rice have the same..........last.............name. I guess Susan Rice was hiding behind the door when God passed out brains and integrity.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Not again! Double. Sorry.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think of this quote often since <O came to office. It is happening again. Martin Niemöller (18921984) was a prominent Protestant pastor who emerged as an outspoken public foe of Adolf Hitler and spent the last seven years of Nazi rule in concentration camps, despite his ardent nationalism. Niemöller is perhaps best remembered for the quotation: First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out...
> 
> "First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out
> Because I was not a Socialist.
> ...


Yep.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've actually thought about attempting to run for a Senate seat. I want to believe I wouldn't lose my morals and ethics (and brains!) just because I was elected and had a say in Washington.
> 
> I've worked for lobbyists and believe I could listen to their pleas without giving up my soul.
> 
> ...


If we survive this crisis, maybe the shame of it will sink in and honesty and integrity will mean something again. And maybe then we can find good patriots - who want to serve rather than to accumulate wealth and power - to run for office. I'll vote for you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I've thought that the internet and its wide-spread and instant communication would guarantee that those things could never happen again. However, I now fear that Net Neutrality is Obama's gateway to censorship and we need to be very concerned about it!


Yes - that's exactly what I think, too, Gerslay.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So important - good he likes him. Please let us know how Mr. Bon is doing. We care.


Thanks, KPG. He did very well today - first day of chemo. It doesn't take 30 minutes. It takes 3 hours! We were there a total of 6 hours today - but it's worth it. the nurse was great.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> DH wrote to our Senator with whom he did not agree. First, he got the 'form' letter. DH wrote again and said, don't send me the 'form letter' just listen to what one of your constituents has to say. Then DH was denied being able to send another e-mail.
> 
> Nice huh? Oh, you should know, it was a Democrat Senator. Any questions?


#$#&%^%^&*()_(*&^%$#%^&*()_+)(*Ptooey! It makes me so mad! Not funny - really horrible to be denied. Don't you wish you could personally kick him out of office?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> HURRAH....SPRING HAS ARRIVED IN WESTERN NORTH CAROLINA!
> 
> It's 11AM and the temp is already 68 degrees!
> 
> ...


Soak it in. If you're like us, temps will drop like rocks tomorrow.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Speaking of hair - I saw an array of styles on Hillary last night as they showed audio clips of her saying things that are now contrary to the truth.
> 
> Hillary needs to settle on two or three good looks.
> 
> ...


I think the long, flowing curly locks are absolute opposite of her personality - and they really don't suit her at all. I hope she keeps them if she runs. :twisted:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I typed know instead of no....HAHAHAHA...I'm at work and I have to many interruptions and I am frustrated and near saying *#+?%&!. Somedays I just want it to be a special day for me and my stuff. I'm being selfish right now so I need to log off, regroup, be thankful for a wonderful life and give my full attention to what is most important right now. Talk Later


Gali, you are very good at knowing what is important. You deserve a little time to say %$^$ - and a special day for yourself. Especially after all you do and the extra job taking care of your friends' animals. We think you're the greatest!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> The Benghazi Committee just subpoenaed all of Hilary's emails she sent from her illegal account.
> 
> We are going to get blasted with weather again. Torrential rain, turning to sleet, freezing rain, then 6-8" of snow then back to sleet. Yikes


Oh, no! I don't even know what to say - except too much snow!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you. That is my second pair with that pattern. I am going to try a lacy one next time.


Oh lacy socks - so cute!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't get too excited . So did we yesterday. Tonight we are expecting ice. You may get what we are getting in a day or two. Starting to get old. Sorry to be a naysayer.


This weather is crazy. Today it was 72.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> This weather is crazy. Today it was 72.


We were in the 60's. Now 35 and is dropping. We have drizzle, turning to sleet, turning to snow (5-7") then maybe more sleet. Hopefully it will warm up over the weekend. But now we are nothing but mud around the house. I have rugs and beach towels everywhere (though the puppy grabs them and takes them everywhere except where they are needed). The dogs come in and I mop over and over again.

Thank goodness the South Korean Ambassador will live. But how did his security allow that man get that close. My guess is that Obama and Kerry will blame the S. K's. Couldn't possibly be the State Department's fault. But then again, he is alive so what difference does it make?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Thank goodness the South Korean Ambassador will live. But how did his security allow that man get that close. My guess is that Obama and Kerry will blame the S. K's. Couldn't possibly be the State Department's fault. But then again, he is alive so what difference does it make?


I just heard (on GMA - so don't hold me to it being fact) the Ambassador required 80 stitches on his face, the place of attack.

Don't worry about SOS Kerry, LTL. The ex SOS, Hillary, has done a bang up job of turning herself into a felon. I bet the Dem National Party wished they had a deeper bench and didn't already crown her their nominee for 2016. What an embarrassment she has become. Of course, nothing will come of her lies, breaking the law, intentionally, 'cause she always takes down those who attempt to take her down. Wonder what will happen if there is a Repub AG come 2016? That'll be fun to watch. Maybe we can get the same painter to shadow all Hillaries scandals and dead people and missing files into her portrait; then it won't matter if her painting is hung - she hung herself.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Last *Cookie Contest* on my Canada photos:

Hi all! I posted more of my photos beginning with our train trip on the Rocky Mountaineer from Banff to Vancouver, BC here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-289113-9.html#6970825

I did hold back the two photos below for my final *Cookie Contest* (Pumpkin Cheescake this time).

The winner will be the first to tell me the one word that describes why I took these photos (while on the train). The reason can be seen in my photos and only in eleven places in the world.

Anyone? No cheating nor Googling the answer!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I heard it was 8 stitches not 80.
> 
> I do believe that if things get to hot for Hillary, <0 will pardon her. Then in his eyes, all will be well with the world.


Figures, GMA said 80. That's why I gave a disclaimer!

DH and I both raised our eyebrows when we heard that at breakfast this morning.

Good thinking re Hillary, probably exactly what <0 has planned as payback for the Clintons supporting him when the three despise one other.

ETA: Fox News did say the scar was four inches long and an inch deep and confirmed it required 80 stitches. Horrific.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Oh, NO!   I just realized I never gave the answer to the last Cookie Contest!!!

It wasn't a fair contest (lame actually), asking what I had for dessert in Eddie's Burger Bar because here is what was served:

I think I owe a skein of ruffle yarn from my stash to WeBee, Gerslay and anyone else who wagered a guess? (I got busy and may have missed some posts.)


:?: 

Today's final contest on my Canadian photos is a good one and great trivia about the world and its wonders.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

KC - beautiful work on your green/black cowl!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I heard it was 8 stitches not 80.
> 
> I do believe that if things get to hot for Hillary, <0 will pardon her. Then in his eyes, all will be well with the world.


I heard 80 and he will be in the hospital for days.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, NO!  I just realized I never gave the answer to the last Cookie Contest!!!
> 
> It wasn't a fair contest (lame actually), asking what I had for dessert in Eddie's Burger Bar because here is what was served:
> 
> ...


Nice try, but no thanks! You can't get rid of your ruffle yarn that easy!

:thumbdown: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't get too excited . So did we yesterday. Tonight we are expecting ice. You may get what we are getting in a day or two. Starting to get old. Sorry to be a naysayer.


Naysayer gonna say nay!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I heard 80 and he will be in the hospital for days.


Oh boy, the gossip continues. I saw him walking outside after his surgery to stitch him up!

Who are we to believe? 

I'm going with 80 stitches and he is already out of the hospital, or at least bandaged and sewn back together and mobile.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh boy, now 32 degrees. gotta get the deicer out for the deck steps. I have the pet friendly stuff, but it is blue, so must have a mop handy. The other stuff burns the pads of their feet. But maybe I can brush the blue slush off when it snows.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Nice try, but no thanks! You can't get rid of your ruffle yarn that easy!
> 
> :thumbdown: :lol: :lol: :lol:


HA! One skein will complete a ruffle scarf (which I've never made). What do I owe for my itsy, bitsy, teenie, tiny mistake? Twelve skeins of abuse free 100% Angora?  You ain't getting it that easy!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh boy, the gossip continues. I saw him walking outside after his surgery to stitch him up!
> 
> Who are we to believe?
> 
> I'm going with 80 stitches and he is already out of the hospital, or at least bandaged and sewn back together and mobile.


http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/05/world/asia/us-ambassador-to-south-korea-hospitalized-after-attack.html?_r=0

They say 80.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/05/world/asia/us-ambassador-to-south-korea-hospitalized-after-attack.html?_r=0
> 
> They say 80.


Yeah - we're agreed on 80! :-D I'm glad he is doing so well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I cannot keep up with the scandals coming from the Dems.

Every day, every hour I hear a new one.

What a complete disaster they have become.

We should start a list so we don't forget to learn the outcome of each once <0 is out of office.

Who will keep the betting records and stats on how many scandals will result in punishment, restitution or time?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I do, too. Although - I've seen so much baby poop in the last few years that I can pretty well imagine it. :shock:


I went to visit a friend who was so proud to show me the newly painted shelves in her library. They were an odd greenish-yellowish pasty color. I asked her what color do you call it and she said, "I call it New Baby Poop!"

...and it was!

:XD: :XD:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> HA! One skein will complete a ruffle scarf (which I've never made). What do I owe for my itsy, bitsy, teenie, tiny mistake? Twelve skeins of abuse free 100% Angora?  You ain't getting it that easy!


I made some of those ruffle scarves and they were okay, but I don't want to make any more. The Angora sounds lovely. Is it scratchy? I hate scratchy Angora!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

YARNIE....come out come out wherever you are!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I made some of those ruffle scarves and they were okay, but I don't want to make any more. The Angora sounds lovely. Is it scratchy? I hate scratchy Angora!


No. I've had some beautiful Angora in my stash for probably the past twenty five years. I don't know why I'm saving it. If I remember I bought several boxes of colors when a LYS went out of business.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Last *Cookie Contest* on my Canada photos:
> 
> Hi all! I posted more of my photos beginning with our train trip on the Rocky Mountaineer from Banff to Vancouver, BC here:
> 
> ...


salt-water algae in a fresh-water river?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> salt-water algae in a fresh-water river?


Hi Bon - No, but thanks for playing.

Please try again, I'd love to send out some cookies.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Last *Cookie Contest* on my Canada photos:
> 
> Hi all! I posted more of my photos beginning with our train trip on the Rocky Mountaineer from Banff to Vancouver, BC here:
> 
> ...


I know...I know...In the upper photo rightside of pole is a shadow of Monica's dress. So that is my answer 'Shadow of Monica's dress.' I'm at work got to go lots lots lots to do. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I know...I know...In the upper photo rightside of pole is a shadow of Monica's dress. So that is my answer 'Shadow of Monica's dress.' I'm at work got to go lots lots lots to do. :thumbup:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

My photos are now to be known officially as: _Shadow of Monica's Dress_

Great title for a song

but

NO, Gali - please try again (when you return from lots of work)! :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Iran cannot be any more clear as to their intentions. They want to kill them/us. Period. Why would anyone trust Iran to do otherwise? Some on the other threads are having a hard time accepting Iran's position and think Iran will honor any deal they make with Obama.


About two years ago I posted to one person about Iran and how out of control they were.

I told her the only way to deal with them after she mention what can we do other then go to war.

I told her first we must try sanction's. Well we did it did not stop their bulilding a the Atom bomb. But it did stop the flow of money and food. Hoping that the people would raise up again their goverment.
Well know the administration has drop thoses sanction's . Food and money is now freely flowing into their country. It is led by the United States. They have not nor will they allow our inspectors into their place where the bomb is being made. We do not know nor will we know how far along they are with completing said bomb. Russia continues to supply them with material to make the atomic bomb. 
This adminstration has only one thought stand up for the Islamic religion. We are doomed if we continue on this course.

The left and all the do gooder's who think we can talk to them and change their mind are living in a fantantic world. Their leader back before this one. The Ayatollah Khomeini took control of Iran and in 1979 it became an Islamic Republic. Notice the words Islamic Republic. It was not ment for peace. The new leader Hassen Rouhani is following in this mans foot prints. It is to destory not only Isreal, but every nation that will not except its beliefs.

The speech that Benjamin Netanyahu made to congress again made it clear what is and will happen to other country's because of Iran and it's building an atomic bomb. 
But the nay sayers continue to say we will continue to negotiate with them. They now have the food and the money to keep their country going and can continue to make their bomb. We are a nation of feel gooder and lovers of peace with a nation that does not care what we do or say. They will do what they have set out to do .

I do not care what the left thinks of his speech Netanyahu may be worried about reelections. But he did not back down with what Iran is doing. 
The saving grace for Israel is their belief in God and their Nuclear weapons. If the rest of the world continues to stand the way they are. My only hope is that Isreal will not be afraid to use them. Harry Truman had it right you can not negotiate with evil. You have to stand up and do what needs to be done.

I am also ashamed of this country and other nations again feelint the need to allow their people to belittle and shame the Jewish people. It has happen in the city of Madison. Someone spray painted the name of Jew's in an ugly way. We worry abouata civil rights and havae negelected allowed this to happen. May God forgive us for turning a blind eye to what is happening again to the Jewish people again.

Know off my soap boxs. Enough said. God Bless Isreal, and it's people, and shame on this nation for allowing our leaders to do what they are doing.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

> knitpresentgifts wrote:
> Last Cookie Contest on my Canada photos:
> 
> Hi all! I posted more of my photos beginning with our train trip on the Rocky Mountaineer from Banff to Vancouver, BC here:
> ...


I can only say what I think about all your pics Gifty and the word would be breathtaking


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I just heard (on GMA - so don't hold me to it being fact) the Ambassador required 80 stitches on his face, the place of attack.
> 
> Don't worry about SOS Kerry, LTL. The ex SOS, Hillary, has done a bang up job of turning herself into a felon. I bet the Dem National Party wished they had a deeper bench and didn't already crown her their nominee for 2016. What an embarrassment she has become. Of course, nothing will come of her lies, breaking the law, intentionally, 'cause she always takes down those who attempt to take her down. Wonder what will happen if there is a Repub AG come 2016? That'll be fun to watch. Maybe we can get the same painter to shadow all Hillaries scandals and dead people and missing files into her portrait; then it won't matter if her painting is hung - she hung herself.


The Dem's are frantically trying to figure out who should be their candidate in 2016 since Hillary has discredited herself and may go to prison. Their panic is funny and of their own making. They don't have many viable candidates. Elizabeth Warren will probably be their choice, but with the disgust in the nation for <O, she is unlikely to win. She's just a replica of him. She's far too left to be an acceptable candidate. The path to the presidency for a Republican candidate is clearing.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Winters last gasp I hope. The governor of WV has issued a state of Emergency today because of the weather. Yesterday we had flooding, now it`s back to snow again and the roads are really bad. Hubby had to call off work this morning. although our son insists he`s going into work later.
Yesterday for the first time I could see the odd patch of green in our front yard....now it`s all covered in snow again. 

With all the rain yesterday I collected water in 12 gallon sized jugs for hubby to use for his coffee. Plus about 20 more gallons of rainwater to use for washing dishes etc. At least it saved my back not having to collect snow.
Hurry up spring, i`m getting so impatient.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I want to apologize and only apologizes for my spelling and not checking it when posted.

I also did not mean that others on this site where part of the do gooder's in my ditribe.

All all of you are doing good in this world. I meant the person who feels we can be goody two shoes with the evil in this world.

I stand by what I posted and to heck what others think.

Now I double check my spelling before I posted this.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I want to apologize and only apologizes for my spelling and not checking it when posted.
> 
> I also did not mean that others on this site where part of the do gooder's in my ditribe.
> 
> ...


You never have to change your posts here Yarny.....love love love your posts ♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I just heard (on GMA - so don't hold me to it being fact) the Ambassador required 80 stitches on his face, the place of attack.
> 
> Don't worry about SOS Kerry, LTL. The ex SOS, Hillary, has done a bang up job of turning herself into a felon. I bet the Dem National Party wished they had a deeper bench and didn't already crown her their nominee for 2016. What an embarrassment she has become. Of course, nothing will come of her lies, breaking the law, intentionally, 'cause she always takes down those who attempt to take her down. Wonder what will happen if there is a Repub AG come 2016? That'll be fun to watch. Maybe we can get the same painter to shadow all Hillaries scandals and dead people and missing files into her portrait; then it won't matter if her painting is hung - she hung herself.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Naysayer gonna say nay!


I think I am the Naysayer in the bottom picture. He is cuter.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh boy, now 32 degrees. gotta get the deicer out for the deck steps. I have the pet friendly stuff, but it is blue, so must have a mop handy. The other stuff burns the pads of their feet. But maybe I can brush the blue slush off when it snows.


Last night we had the rain, the sleet and then snow. New Wednesday it is suppose to be 70. :shock: 
Did you see the homemade formula for ice melt? I think it is alcohol and Dawn . Found it. http://www.topix.com/forum/city/barbourville-ky/TSMGFVLUHRPJMU9SB


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I went to visit a friend who was so proud to show me the newly painted shelves in her library. They were an odd greenish-yellowish pasty color. I asked her what color do you call it and she said, "I call it New Baby Poop!"
> 
> ...and it was!
> 
> :XD: :XD:


No thank you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I know...I know...In the upper photo rightside of pole is a shadow of Monica's dress. So that is my answer 'Shadow of Monica's dress.' I'm at work got to go lots lots lots to do. :thumbup:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The Dem's are frantically trying to figure out who should be their candidate in 2016 since Hillary has discredited herself and may go to prison. Their panic is funny and of their own making. They don't have many viable candidates. Elizabeth Warren will probably be their choice, but with the disgust in the nation for <O, she is unlikely to win. She's just a replica of him. She's far too left to be an acceptable candidate. The path to the presidency for a Republican candidate is clearing.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Winters last gasp I hope. The governor of WV has issued a state of Emergency today because of the weather. Yesterday we had flooding, now it`s back to snow again and the roads are really bad. Hubby had to call off work this morning. although our son insists he`s going into work later.
> Yesterday for the first time I could see the odd patch of green in our front yard....now it`s all covered in snow again.
> 
> With all the rain yesterday I collected water in 12 gallon sized jugs for hubby to use for his coffee. Plus about 20 more gallons of rainwater to use for washing dishes etc. At least it saved my back not having to collect snow.
> Hurry up spring, i`m getting so impatient.


Girl you are going to be so strong after this winter.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I want to apologize and only apologizes for my spelling and not checking it when posted.
> 
> I also did not mean that others on this site where part of the do gooder's in my ditribe.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about your speeling. :XD: We know what ya mean.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You are a hardy family! Wendy, are you very high up? Do you know the elevation where you live? I never knew your state had such severe weather.


I also, never realized how bad WV weather could be until one weekend DH and I were returning from KY and were caught in a bad snowstorm near Beckley. We had to motel it for two days, since they closed the roads. The higher the elevation, the worse the storm.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Yarny...I sent you a PM


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I also, never realized how bad WV weather could be until one weekend DH and I were returning from KY and were caught in a bad snowstorm near Beckley. We had to motel it for two days, since they closed the roads. The higher the elevation, the worse the storm.


We don`t live too far from Beckley Jokim and bon, about 45 minutes drive from here. So we are quite high up in the mountains.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I heard it was 8 stitches not 80.
> 
> I do believe that if things get to hot for Hillary, <0 will pardon her. Then in his eyes, all will be well with the world.


It was a 4 inch gash. It will take at least 80 stitches (face) to close the wound with minimal scarring. I saw the scar, it looked ugly. The Ambassador is a former Seal.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Oh, dear, Hillary is having a very bad day.

Per Morris who worked with both Bill and Hillary, "She never learns."

http://www.dickmorris.com/hillarys-email-scandal-will-dominate-2016-dick-morris-tv-lunch-alert/?utm_source=dmreports&utm_medium=dmreports&utm_campaign=dmreports

Time to drag out Fauxcahontas. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gluten free.http://low-carb-news.blogspot.com/2015/01/miracle-dough-jalapeno-poppers.html


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Last *Cookie Contest* on my Canada photos:
> 
> Hi all! I posted more of my photos beginning with our train trip on the Rocky Mountaineer from Banff to Vancouver, BC here:
> 
> ...


The answer: the Banff to Vancouver RR line is one of 11 Railroad Wonders of the world?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The Dem's are frantically trying to figure out who should be their candidate in 2016 since Hillary has discredited herself and may go to prison. Their panic is funny and of their own making. They don't have many viable candidates. Elizabeth Warren will probably be their choice, but with the disgust in the nation for <O, she is unlikely to win. She's just a replica of him. She's far too left to be an acceptable candidate. The path to the presidency for a Republican candidate is clearing.


ew is to the left of <0. The dem party want ew as their candidate, but they have to remove h from the scene first. ;-)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> The Dem's are frantically trying to figure out who should be their candidate in 2016 since Hillary has discredited herself and may go to prison. Their panic is funny and of their own making. They don't have many viable candidates. Elizabeth Warren will probably be their choice, but with the disgust in the nation for <O, she is unlikely to win. She's just a replica of him. She's far too left to be an acceptable candidate. The path to the presidency for a Republican candidate is clearing.


I agree, KC, but what is the Dem National Party to do; put up Shut Up Joe? We'll be hearing lots and lots about Hillary's illegal acts, so I'll make the popcorn and listen with surprise and shock to the fun Billy had during his trips to Fantasy Island.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I want to apologize and only apologizes for my spelling and not checking it when posted.
> 
> I also did not mean that others on this site where part of the do gooder's in my ditribe.
> 
> ...


We stand by you, Yarnie, and got your back. ;-)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I want to apologize and only apologizes for my spelling and not checking it when posted.
> 
> I also did not mean that others on this site where part of the do gooder's in my ditribe.
> 
> ...


You owe no one an apology for your spelling Yarnie, least of all to those on the Left side of the political arena on KP who love to mock you.

You are among friends on this thread who do not keep score particularly over grammar and spelling.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> You never have to change your posts here Yarny.....love love love your posts ♥♥♥♥♥


You spelled your five hearts incorrectly ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think I am the Naysayer in the bottom picture. He is cuter.


 :thumbup: It was a donkey, wasn't it?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> The answer: the Banff to Vancouver RR line is one of 11 Railroad Wonders of the world?


Good guess, but incorrect.

I may have to give a hint so someone earns some cookies!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You spelled your five hearts incorrectly ...


 :lol: :lol: 
I`ll let you into a little secret Gifty...I accidently left out the 's' in posts, but realised before I sent it. I wonder what everyone would have thought when I said I loved Yarny`s pots
:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> ew is to the left of <0. The dem party want ew as their candidate, but they have to remove h from the scene first. ;-)


... with the scandals Hillary is racking up, she is quickly removing herself from the scene.

Speaking of which, I enjoy the TV show Scandal (political soap) where the President of the USA is intimately involved with the star character as well as a ton of other ongoing scandals in which lots of key figures are complicit. It is on tonight btw.

I just saw this: cracked me up


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I can only say what I think about all your pics Gifty and the word would be breathtaking


WeBee, you are so sweet. I'll send you some cookies just because I love your answer.

Caramel Apple or Pumpkin Cheesecake?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> :lol: :lol:
> I`ll let you into a little secret Gifty...I accidently left out the 's' in posts, but realised before I sent it. I wonder what everyone would have thought when I said I loved Yarny`s pots
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


 :XD: :-D  that would have been very funny indeed!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Hoorah! I finally finished retrieving my Canada vacation photos. I'll be posting the last on my photographs thread and will give up an updated link here so you can see them if you wish.

I have some photos of my visit with WCK that I'll first share with WCK and together we'll decide which to post or send privately to our peeps.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> The Dem's are frantically trying to figure out who should be their candidate in 2016 since Hillary has discredited herself and may go to prison. Their panic is funny and of their own making. They don't have many viable candidates. Elizabeth Warren will probably be their choice, but with the disgust in the nation for <O, she is unlikely to win. She's just a replica of him. She's far too left to be an acceptable candidate. The path to the presidency for a Republican candidate is clearing.


Knit crazy
really?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WeBee, you are so sweet. I'll send you some cookies just because I love your answer.
> 
> Caramel Apple or Pumpkin Cheesecake?


Oooh lovely....thank you Gifty. Caramel apple sounds gorgeous.Thanks so much.
And talking of gifts...check your email in a few mins. It has an attachment to it
:mrgreen:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Oooh lovely....thank you Gifty. Caramel apple sounds gorgeous.Thanks so much.
> And talking of gifts...check your email in a few mins. It has an attachment to it
> :mrgreen:


 :thumbup: on the lookout


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> Nope but I finally got support from PP and Marilyn. Happy Purim SG.


That's too bad. They felt so strongly about Iran honoring any agreement although I can't understand why.

A happy Purim to you too.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't get too excited . So did we yesterday. Tonight we are expecting ice. You may get what we are getting in a day or two. Starting to get old. Sorry to be a naysayer.


We got the ice, followed by sleet and then some snow. All is good today as the solar plow came through and all is melted. We should have temps in the 60's over the weekend and SUN.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Anyone here surprised that after claiming Officer Wilson in Missouri shot Brown in the back and that Brown had his hands up and shouted "don't shoot" has been proven to be LIES and 100% WRONG?

Eric Holder, after months and several investigations found Officer Wilson is NOT a racist, did NOT shoot Brown in the back, Brown NEVER raised his arms and Brown NEVER said those words. Also it was proven, Brown attacked Officer Wilson in the police vehicle exactly as Wilson claimed. I remember so many here on KP who determined Wilson guilty when they knew none of the facts. Haven't seen one apologize or retract their words. Not surprised.

Yet, the Officer's life is ruined because he was tried in the Media and by the residents and hired-help protestors in Fergerson and by many here on KP and Officer Wilson was forced to leave town, give up his lifestyle, now lives in hiding (and perhaps fear) and was forced to resign his position.

Disgusting how the idiots involved found a man who DID HIS JOB without any ulterior motive and who did NOTHING wrong guilty and destroyed him.

Who gives him his life back?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, KPG. He did very well today - first day of chemo. It doesn't take 30 minutes. It takes 3 hours! We were there a total of 6 hours today - but it's worth it. the nurse was great.


I'm so happy it went well Bonnie. Will it take less time as the treatment goes on? Even 6 hours is ok when it goes well and he gets to go home with you. And you had more knitting time.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Thank you WeBee - safe to open - you think?

Excited to open if so ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh boy, the gossip continues. I saw him walking outside after his surgery to stitch him up!
> 
> Who are we to believe?
> 
> I'm going with 80 stitches and he is already out of the hospital, or at least bandaged and sewn back together and mobile.


I heard he had the cut on his face and another on his arm. Maybe they both totaled 80 stitches. (Although I heard 8 stitches.) How the attacker got close is beyond me. The attacker was arrested in 2010 for attacking a Japanese official. Apparently, he wants both Koreas to become one. But which one?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

It`s perfectly safe to open Gifty. I would never send you anything bad
Let me know what you think

Edited to add.... you may have an email sent by someone called "Too Big For Email". It`s from me with an attachment.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Figures, GMA said 80. That's why I gave a disclaimer!
> 
> DH and I both raised our eyebrows when we heard that at breakfast this morning.
> 
> ...


80 stitches isn't unrealistic for deep jagged cuts. DB#2 had more surgery to remove basal cells from his forehead and cheek last month. The one on his forehead was very deep and he had a total of 41 stitches on his face - and that was to repair controlled cuts made by a professional with a scalpel. Thrusting knife wounds would create a lot more damage to be repaired.

CB -- keep after your DS to have her follow-up appointments!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Last *Cookie Contest* on my Canada photos:
> 
> Hi all! I posted more of my photos beginning with our train trip on the Rocky Mountaineer from Banff to Vancouver, BC here:
> 
> ...


I think I know what it is but don't remember what the word is. I won't guess since I can't win.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> About two years ago I posted to one person about Iran and how out of control they were.
> 
> I told her the only way to deal with them after she mention what can we do other then go to war.
> 
> ...


I remember your post Yarnie. The one thing Iran is doing is benefiting themselves. They are gaining time, time to complete their nuclear weapon, as you said. They are giving lip service to the rest of the world and the world is falling for it - except Israel.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I heard 80 and he will be in the hospital for days.


Sounds like the tendon and nerve damage on his wrist will have worse longer term implications.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> The Dem's are frantically trying to figure out who should be their candidate in 2016 since Hillary has discredited herself and may go to prison. Their panic is funny and of their own making. They don't have many viable candidates. Elizabeth Warren will probably be their choice, but with the disgust in the nation for <O, she is unlikely to win. She's just a replica of him. She's far too left to be an acceptable candidate. The path to the presidency for a Republican candidate is clearing.


Maybe they will reach into their bag of old tricks and pick out someone from the past that had been discarded. Maybe Al Gore. :XD: :XD: :XD: He's another rock star and is beloved by the hollywood crowd. Didn't his movie win all kinds of awards? With Hillary out of the way and no other viable candidate, Al just might stand a chance to be the nominee. He can run on a blast from the past kind of platform. :XD: :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Nice try, but no thanks! You can't get rid of your ruffle yarn that easy!
> 
> :thumbdown: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Take it :thumbup: Using the full width of ruffle yarn on huge needles can make a nice cowl


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I want to apologize and only apologizes for my spelling and not checking it when posted.
> 
> I also did not mean that others on this site where part of the do gooder's in my ditribe.
> 
> ...


Yarnie, you don't have to apologize for your spelling. We are NOT the spelling police. We all have misspelled words, it's no big deal.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> It`s perfectly safe to open Gifty. I would never send you anything bad
> Let me know what you think
> 
> Edited to add.... you may have an email sent by someone called "Too Big For Email". It`s from me with an attachment.


Ok, thanks.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I think I know what it is but don't remember what the word is. I won't guess since I can't win.


Nooooo, you can guess. Perhaps you know what the reason is, but not the one word? If you give the reason, I'll grant you the win and reveal the word. (I never knew it either - good for trivia).

I thought Bonnie or Joey would guess immediately because of their brilliant teaching minds.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Take it :thumbup: Using the full width of ruffle yarn on huge needles can make a nice cowl


This is so pretty! Do you have a pattern link? I'm not certain I understand how to create this cowl.

Just knit a few rows in a joined circle? In the picture, it looks like loops of knitted rows?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I want to apologize and only apologizes for my spelling and not checking it when posted.
> 
> I also did not mean that others on this site where part of the do gooder's in my ditribe.
> 
> ...


You don't have anything to apologize for Yarnie - your post made perfect sense. I agree with what you said.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WCK - great and thank you!

I just found this pattern, free, on Rav:

http://www.diamondyarn.com/media/catalog/pattern/pdf/140121/blossom_rope_cowl.pdf

Eat your heart out Gerslay, I'm keeping my pretty ruffle yarn that you snubbed.

So there!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> You don't have anything to apologize for Yarnie - your post made perfect sense. I agree with what you said.


 :thumbup: I did too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Anyone here surprised that after claiming Officer Wilson in Missouri shot Brown in the back and that Brown had his hands up and shouted "don't shoot" has been proven to be LIES and 100% WRONG?
> 
> Eric Holder, after months and several investigations found Officer Wilson is NOT a racist, did NOT shoot Brown in the back, Brown NEVER raised his arms and Brown NEVER said those words. Also it was proven, Brown attacked Officer Wilson in the police vehicle exactly as Wilson claimed. I remember so many here on KP who determined Wilson guilty when they knew none of the facts. Haven't seen one apologize or retract their words. Not surprised.
> 
> ...


Darren Wilson will always have to watch his back. There are many lowlifes who will always be out to get him. An innocent life destroyed in pursuit of justice for one's fellow man. :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> :lol: :lol:
> I`ll let you into a little secret Gifty...I accidently left out the 's' in posts, but realised before I sent it. I wonder what everyone would have thought when I said I loved Yarny`s pots
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


  Yarnie has probably made some lovely pots.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hoorah! I finally finished retrieving my Canada vacation photos. I'll be posting the last on my photographs thread and will give up an updated link here so you can see them if you wish.
> 
> I have some photos of my visit with WCK that I'll first share with WCK and together we'll decide which to post or send privately to our peeps.


I hope viewing all those pics with bright sunny skies and blooming flowers made you feel a little warmer during this ugly winter. Look forward to seeing more pics.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nooooo, you can guess. Perhaps you know what the reason is, but not the one word? If you give the reason, I'll grant you the win and reveal the word. (I never knew it either - good for trivia).
> 
> I thought Bonnie or Joey would guess immediately because of their brilliant teaching minds.


It looks like where the Fraser and Thompson rivers meet.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK - great and thank you!
> 
> I just found this pattern, free, on Rav:
> 
> ...


Someone had to come up with ideas of how to use up all that left over ruffle yarn. It's also been used for finger and arm knitting and to make ruffled cushions. The scarves were really popular but worked up so quickly that most people that like them have several.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Someone had to come up with ideas of how to use up all that left over ruffle yarn. It's also been used for finger and arm knitting and to make ruffled cushions. The scarves were really popular but worked up so quickly that most people that like them have several.


I like that pattern. I am not fond of the ruffle scarves but that one looks great.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

A while ago I was asked to make a presentation to one of the Valley crochet clubs tonight. At the time I was told there would probably be about 6 people and a couple of days ago I found out it was up to 15 (now I'm getting nervous). I had to print off more handouts last night. Interest in crochet has really been growing and I'm looking forward to seeing what people are working on.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Two of the grands and the dogs went with me for a walk in the woods this afternoon. Here are a few pictures. My socks are warm WCK.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A while ago I was asked to make a presentation to one of the Valley crochet clubs tonight. At the time I was told there would probably be about 6 people and a couple of days ago I found out it was up to 15 (now I'm getting nervous). I had to print off more handouts last night. Interest in crochet has really been growing and I'm looking forward to seeing what people are working on.


Don't be nervous. You will do great. I wish I could be there to hear you presentation. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2015/03/04/the-obama-administration-just-made-this-statement-we-will-defend-muslim-jihadists-if-they-are-attacked-and-we-will-train-15000-muslim-jihadists-with-us-military-training/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Two of the grands and the dogs went with me for a walk in the woods this afternoon. Here are a few pictures. My socks are warm WCK.


Wow those are beautiful photos CB. Such a beautiful place you live in. I didn't realize your pond was so big. Sorry about your swing getting snow on it. Is that JoJo or Daisy?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wow those are beautiful photos CB. Such a beautiful place you live in. I didn't realize your pond was so big. Sorry about your swing getting snow on it. Is that JoJo or Daisy?


 Thanks WCK.Yes the pond is pretty big. It is on the opposite side of our land. That is Jojo. Daisy was there but hiding. :shock:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Darren Wilson will always have to watch his back. There are many lowlifes who will always be out to get him. An innocent life destroyed in pursuit of justice for one's fellow man. :shock:


I wonder if he could sue the stepfather of Michael Brown and Sharpton for inciting violence against him and for lost income. It would need to be a civil suit, but he should talk to a lawyer about it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2015/03/04/the-obama-administration-just-made-this-statement-we-will-defend-muslim-jihadists-if-they-are-attacked-and-we-will-train-15000-muslim-jihadists-with-us-military-training/


ISIL's strength has given Assad and Syria a reprieve since most of the world now sees ISIL as the bigger threat. But I think it's a mistake to arm and train Syria, they have been brutal in the repression of their people and minorities in the region. I agreed with Netanyahu's words the other day "the enemy of my enemy is still my enemy".


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2015/03/04/the-obama-administration-just-made-this-statement-we-will-defend-muslim-jihadists-if-they-are-attacked-and-we-will-train-15000-muslim-jihadists-with-us-military-training/


I am not greatly concerned if we provide training and air support for these Syrian fighters as long as they are fighting ISIS. It worries me if we are providing anything more than rifles and Humvees. Tanks are expensive, and I don't like the transfer of technological knowledge to them. Maybe Iran would like to provide tanks? We are in a world war. We had allies in the last world war that we really didn't like. If we can clear ISIS out of the Middle East, that would be a good thing. The problem is that Iran is filling the void left by ISIS. That is truly scary.

What scares me more is Muslims in America. They will try to convert Americans and their values and culture will degrade America. I just think we should prevent any more from arriving and deport any that are radical. It comes down to self-preservation.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Two of the grands and the dogs went with me for a walk in the woods this afternoon. Here are a few pictures. My socks are warm WCK.


You stole my dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> You stole my dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Someone help me. I am making the Gypsycream puppy. Pat doesn't get online until late. So I can't ask her right now. I am stuck.
The head reads. Starting at muzzle edge cast on 26 
Purl row. Increase in the first stitch, knit 24 stitches, increase in the last stitch= 28 stitches. 
My question is what goes on with the 26,27, stitches? 
Next row purl 1 row. 
Increase in the first stitch, knit 26 stitches, increase in the last stitch=30.
Are these short rows? I need to put this down until I can get an answer from one of you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Someone help me. I am making the Gypsycream puppy. Pat doesn't get online until late. So I can't ask her right now. I am stuck.
> The head reads. Starting at muzzle edge cast on 26
> Purl row. Increase in the first stitch, knit 24 stitches, increase in the last stitch= 28 stitches.
> My question is what goes on with the 26,27, stitches?
> ...


Hi CB - I think I can help.

CO 26 stitches.

Row 1 = purl across 26 stitches
Row 2 = K the first stitch front and back to increase into 2 stitches. Knit the next 24 stchs. Kfb of stitch #25. You'll then have a total of 28 stitches after Row 2 is completed.
Row 3 - purl 28 stitches
Next row is the same as Row 2 but when complete will have an increase stch (knitted) in the first stitch, then K 26 stchs, then an increase in the last stitch and when complete will have a total of 30 stitches (a mistake compared to what you wrote as = 28 stchs - it should read 30).

That's how I read the pattern. (not short rows I don't think) Hope I'm correct and this helps. Good Luck!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi CB - I think I can help.
> 
> CO 26 stitches.
> 
> ...


 Ok I think I got it. The last stitch was 30. The 25th stitch got me confused . I have made this before but almost 2 years ago. Thanks I will do what you said. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

dp


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG - if you haven't tried the Oatmeal Breakfasts in a jar - you're missing out!
> 
> The Blueberry one is fantastic!


OK KPG, I missed this breakfast in a jar "recipe" can you post it here or PM it please?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I prefer to heat in the jar - for one minute only (cover removed). I eat out of the jar. I bought pretty glass colored jars - purple, green and blue.
> 
> DH likes to empty his jar into a bowl, heat and eat.
> 
> ...


Hey KPG. Just saw your recipe above..thanks in advance. Will Copt it.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Those on the thread I read have no idea what has and is transpiring in regards to Iran. They are simply repeating the talking points they've heard from their party leaders and are clueless to reality.
> 
> They spend their time dissing the invitation and falsely claiming Boehner's actions to be illegal. Idiotic but they have to place the blame somewhere, and always put it on the Republs, Bush and/or Cheney because they have no idea what is happening or the truth.


Those who ignore history or bound to repeat it....


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Those on the thread I read have no idea what has and is transpiring in regards to Iran. They are simply repeating the talking points they've heard from their party leaders and are clueless to reality.
> 
> They spend their time dissing the invitation and falsely claiming Boehner's actions to be illegal. Idiotic but they have to place the blame somewhere, and always put it on the Republs, Bush and/or Cheney because they have no idea what is happening or the truth.


Those who ignore history or bound to repeat it....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A while ago I was asked to make a presentation to one of the Valley crochet clubs tonight. At the time I was told there would probably be about 6 people and a couple of days ago I found out it was up to 15 (now I'm getting nervous). I had to print off more handouts last night. Interest in crochet has really been growing and I'm looking forward to seeing what people are working on.


you'll do just fine just know you will. :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> So right, GG. And they'll always remember those talks. That's such a nice tradition. I'm sure you all love it.


Oh we do...we do Bon. As I said, the best part is the GKs don't realize it's a learning experience. They're both like sponges...soaking up all that knowledge. We don't talk about just "history stuff" so much more. It may be geography - horticulture - weather - so - so much. I think when I was in school I learned much more when a teacher didn't just discuss what was in the "book" but got off that particular subject & went in a different direction. I personally loved school - very few classes I didn't like. I was the kid who was always asking questions. The inquiring mind wants to know...that was me for sure.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Those who ignore history or bound to repeat it....


And they are repeating it. Why would they want to change, they do not nor can they see the truth.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Two of the grands and the dogs went with me for a walk in the woods this afternoon. Here are a few pictures. My socks are warm WCK.


Oh I want to come and sit with you. Is the pond over flooding it's banks?

I know whose paw prints those are that big wooly thing that you stoled from LTL.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bon thanks for the update on the love of your life.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh boy, now 32 degrees. gotta get the deicer out for the deck steps. I have the pet friendly stuff, but it is blue, so must have a mop handy. The other stuff burns the pads of their feet. But maybe I can brush the blue slush off when it snows.


Oh sorry about that snow darn. We are just cold, but guess what in the 50's next week. Oh I am so looking forward to my weed garden sure will have a bumper crop this year. It will be lovely just lovely.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Gali, you are very good at knowing what is important. You deserve a little time to say %$^$ - and a special day for yourself. Especially after all you do and the extra job taking care of your friends' animals. We think you're the greatest!


See Gali that is what happens when you hang around me. You'se gots a spilling problem.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, KPG. He did very well today - first day of chemo. It doesn't take 30 minutes. It takes 3 hours! We were there a total of 6 hours today - but it's worth it. the nurse was great.


Bon, if it makes you & Mr. B feel any better, please know all we DPers are thinking about you every day. You are the best for letting us know your latest....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Need to heat my breakfast in a jar.
> 
> Be right back ...
> 
> Today is blueberries, lemon rind and vanilla. Yum


I'm using steel oats, and cherries. Not using dry , but frozen ones that I will thaw. Thanks for the recipe. Yum.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you. That is my second pair with that pattern. I am going to try a lacy one next time.


Putting in a sock order aqua with lace cuff's warm and sweet love your socks.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I heard it was 8 stitches not 80.
> 
> I do believe that if things get to hot for Hillary, <0 will pardon her. Then in his eyes, all will be well with the world.


I heard it was 80, but 80 spread out on both his face & arm or his hand - whatever, not confined to his face alone. Thank goodness.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Last *Cookie Contest* on my Canada photos:
> 
> Hi all! I posted more of my photos beginning with our train trip on the Rocky Mountaineer from Banff to Vancouver, BC here:
> 
> ...


Something about rivers running backward? Hey...it's a logical guess...or tides running backward??????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Soak it in. If you're like us, temps will drop like rocks tomorrow.


Let me know how many rocks it drops and make sure you wear a hard helmet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gummy burger at Mc D's. picture you were on a road with a bridge and one unattch piller in Canada. See I knew it all .


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

GG and Yarnie - I see you are getting confused on the breakfast-in-jars recipes. Sorry, I wasn't clear enough.

The paragraph I wrote to Gerslay isn't a recipe, G had asked me some specifics from the receipes she had.

Let me find the link to the recipes and PM it to you.

Yarnie - it is recommended not to use instant oatmeal nor steel cut oatmeal. The almond milk is what 'cooks' the raw oatmeal (old fashioned flakes) and instant will be like a rock for being 'overcooked' and steel cut won't 'cook.'

I'll look for the link and PM to you both now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I want to come and sit with you. Is the pond over flooding it's banks?
> 
> I know whose paw prints those are that big wooly thing that you stoled from LTL.


Come on we can wipe off the snow. No the pond was down but it is ok now.
Jojo has big feet. You don't want him stepping on your foot. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Figures, GMA said 80. That's why I gave a disclaimer!
> 
> DH and I both raised our eyebrows when we heard that at breakfast this morning.
> 
> ...


Since it was on his face, maybe there were more stitches and some inside to keep down scarring. ? No, I'm not a doctor. I just play one on the internet. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Putting in a sock order aqua with lace cuff's warm and sweet love your socks.


 Thank you . They were warm when I wore them with my snow boots today. :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Bon - No, but thanks for playing.
> 
> Please try again, I'd love to send out some cookies.


Shucks, I thought I had it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I know...I know...In the upper photo rightside of pole is a shadow of Monica's dress. So that is my answer 'Shadow of Monica's dress.' I'm at work got to go lots lots lots to do. :thumbup:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> About two years ago I posted to one person about Iran and how out of control they were.
> 
> I told her the only way to deal with them after she mention what can we do other then go to war.
> 
> ...


For quite a while I thought if I really believed something, that I could tell another person and convince them that it was right. I was sure I could do that. How could they fail to see?

I learned. Every now and then I think that will work - and then I realize I'm living in the past where it never worked - and it never will. At least I can't do it. Maybe someone can.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Would love to stay and chat, but I had a busy day and another scheduled for tomorrow and laundry to fold before bed. I'll check all guesses but believe (am hopeful) a winning answer has been given.

Can't shirk my duties again.

See you tomorrow.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> We don`t live too far from Beckley Jokim and bon, about 45 minutes drive from here. So we are quite high up in the mountains.


Nice! I'll look up Beckley.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, dear, Hillary is having a very bad day.
> 
> Per Morris who worked with both Bill and Hillary, "She never learns."
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> GG and Yarnie - I see you are getting confused on the breakfast-in-jars recipes. Sorry, I wasn't clear enough.
> 
> The paragraph I wrote to Gerslay isn't a recipe, G had asked me some specifics from the receipes she had.
> 
> ...


Oh but I found a recipe for steel cut oats in a jar. 
htp://www.edam am.com/website/wizard.jspl]
So thought I would try it .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> For quite a while I thought if I really believed something, that I could tell another person and convince them that it was right. I was sure I could do that. How could they fail to see?
> 
> I learned. Every now and then I think that will work - and then I realize I'm living in the past where it never worked - and it never will. At least I can't do it. Maybe someone can.


   you are so right Bonn


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cb love your lamb. Want to see a picture of your bear when done. Did anyone answer you about information you needed for bear?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KC love the hat it is to sweet.

Doing a hit and miss on here. Mostly missing all the post.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Cb love your lamb. Want to see a picture of your bear when done. Did anyone answer you about information you needed for bear?


Thank you. It is a puppy of Gypsycream. It is my second puppy but I drew a blank. KPG told me what to do. I will show you when I get finished with it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So I have rip out hat band on my going to make it myself pattern.

First one finish crochet edge then realize to wide and to long.

So did second one on smaller needles. As am doing a moss sts, and want to bind off every three sts. to run ribbon through to gather up one side. Trouble with that is did not like it. So redid it again. tried knitting two stitched together, knew when I did it it was wrong. So now redo and am binding off two sts. next row doing a backwards loop to add back stitches. Want to get band finish as I want to add more stitches to top to poof it out more then draw it back in. No one said it would be easy but gee it will be the end of summer before I get this done.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Am off to bed now early day tomorrow and have a lot to get done.

sweet dreams.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I had a good time at the crochet club. There were 18 women and 3 little girls and we all enjoyed ourselves. We had show and tell with our projects and it was great to see so much variety. And my presentation went well (sigh of relief  )


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had a good time at the crochet club. There were 18 women and 3 little girls and we all enjoyed ourselves. We had show and tell with our projects and it was great to see so much variety. And my presentation went well (sigh of relief  )


I knew you would have fun. What projects did you show?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Come on we can wipe off the snow. No the pond was down but it is ok now.
> Jojo has big feet. You don't want him stepping on your foot. :shock:


He needs big feet to protect you from the snakes!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So I have rip out hat band on my going to make it myself pattern.
> 
> First one finish crochet edge then realize to wide and to long.
> 
> So did second one on smaller needles. As am doing a moss sts, and want to bind off every three sts. to run ribbon through to gather up one side. Trouble with that is did not like it. So redid it again. tried knitting two stitched together, knew when I did it it was wrong. So now redo and am binding off two sts. next row doing a backwards loop to add back stitches. Want to get band finish as I want to add more stitches to top to poof it out more then draw it back in. No one said it would be easy but gee it will be the end of summer before I get this done.


I can't wait to see your finished hat. You better hurry up before it gets Spring.
:roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> So I have rip out hat band on my going to make it myself pattern.
> 
> First one finish crochet edge then realize to wide and to long.
> 
> So did second one on smaller needles. As am doing a moss sts, and want to bind off every three sts. to run ribbon through to gather up one side. Trouble with that is did not like it. So redid it again. tried knitting two stitched together, knew when I did it it was wrong. So now redo and am binding off two sts. next row doing a backwards loop to add back stitches. Want to get band finish as I want to add more stitches to top to poof it out more then draw it back in. No one said it would be easy but gee it will be the end of summer before I get this done.


You'll be just in time for next winter! It's not so easy to take the picture in your mind and make it real.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I knew you would have fun. What projects did you show?


I've been working on a knit scarf, but wanted to have a crochet project to take with me so I started on a lacy crochet scarf this afternoon. I think I'll have enough yarn to make matching lacy handwarmers. Pretty spring colours.

The puppy will be so cute.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've been working on a knit scarf, but wanted to have a crochet project to take with me so I started on a lacy crochet scarf this afternoon. I think I'll have enough yarn to make matching lacy handwarmers. Pretty spring colours.
> 
> The puppy will be so cute.


That will be pretty. I love lacy handwarmers.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning

We are cold and icy this morning. Got about 7" of snow on top of the sleet. Schools are closed, too icy for the buses. Tomorrow will 48, Sunday almost 60. So I guess there might be flooding issues. I am sure within a short time we will be under Heat Advisories and will have huge AC bills.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I heard last night that MSNBC, which I never watch, has ratings so low they may have to leave the air. I am not sorry. They are a sad excuse for the news. The ratings of all left leaning news channels is low because only the far left are watching. Those who are center left seem to be getting their news from the Internet. When I heard this, I thought, "If all I read was what was on the Internet, I would be so uninformed." It explains the "low knowledge voter" though.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> KC love the hat it is to sweet.
> 
> Doing a hit and miss on here. Mostly missing all the post.


Thanks about the hat. I have been on DP less than usual too. I expect to finish the dreaded baby blanket by Saturday. I am reading Ken Follett's, Edge of Eternity as well as trying to complete the blanket. I am anxious to move on to a new project.

I ordered some yarn and most has been received, so it is drawing me. DH asked me when the last package arrived, How many scarves are you going to knit?" I told him the yarn was for Christmas gifts next year. He just is going to expire when I get the next package, but he'll get over it.

I think now that I need to get rid of or frog some older scarves on my shelf that I never wear now. He looks at my cowls and scarfs on the top shelf of my coat closet and is amazed at the number (What can I say? He's a guy and thinks one black scarf should do it.). Many I never wear any longer. I should give some away. I have a number of the ruffled scarves that were so popular three or four years ago and I never wear those.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't wait to see your finished hat. You better hurry up before it gets Spring.
> :roll:


Me too! I want to see the finished hat.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Z


west coast kitty said:


> I had a good time at the crochet club. There were 18 women and 3 little girls and we all enjoyed ourselves. We had show and tell with our projects and it was great to see so much variety. And my presentation went well (sigh of relief  )


I am glad everything went so well WCK. I figured with the numbers growing that you'd have an even larger crowd than you expected. I hope it brings you some added business too.

I need to consult you about a project. Anyone else who has tried this would be welcome to advise too. Have you ever known someone to knit replacement linings for leather gloves? I have a beautiful pair of gloves that had cashmere linings. However, the linings got holey. I sewed them up for awhile, but finally they gave out completely. I have some cashmere yarn that I thought I might try splitting to one strand and knit new linings. I have some 001 needles that would work I think. The original linings were machine made, very fine yarn and tiny needled, and I saved one as a pattern for sizing. I hate the thought of making gloves, but I hate even more throwing these gloves away. What do you think?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Z
> 
> I am glad everything went so well WCK. I figured with the numbers growing that you'd have an even larger crowd than you expected. I hope it brings you some added business too.
> 
> I need to consult you about a project. Anyone else who has tried this would be welcome to advise too. Have you ever known someone to knit replacement linings for leather gloves? I have a beautiful pair of gloves that had cashmere linings. However, the linings got holey. I sewed them up for awhile, but finally they gave out completely. I have some cashmere yarn that I thought I might try splitting to one strand and knit new linings. I have some 001 needles that would work I think. The original linings were machine made, very fine yarn and tiny needled, and I saved one as a pattern for sizing. I hate the thought of making gloves, but I hate even more throwing these gloves away. What do you think?


KC, I don't have any advice on knitting a new lining for your loved gloves. I too have a pair of soft red leather gloves that I can't part with. In my case I will someday attempt to make a new lining on my sewing machine. I can walk myself thru the process in my head, but I wonder how to attach the lining in the finger part so it doesn't ride out when I take them off. The only thing I can think of is to handstitch in place in the seams. 
You knitting a lining is an exciting project. I'm looking forward to following your progress. You are certainly asking for advice from the right person when you ask WCK.

I too just found the pic of the hat you made and it is so sweet. :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I had a good time at the crochet club. There were 18 women and 3 little girls and we all enjoyed ourselves. We had show and tell with our projects and it was great to see so much variety. And my presentation went well (sigh of relief  )


That's a large group. exciting to see little girls attending. Glad your presentation went well. Has your shipments (inventory)of spring and summer yarns and supplies started coming in yet? What's hot and what's not :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Headed to work. When my husband is gone I need to wear many different hats at the shop. When they left for the jobsite in Ohio he ordered a couple parts that hasn't came in yet. If they don't arrive today I need to go pick them up and deliver them.I feel a road trip coming on. 
Enjoy your day.....last night was -6 but we are suppose to start warming up. Heck -1 is warming up. I hope they mean double digit. TL


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

galinipper said:


> KC, I don't have any advice on knitting a new lining for your loved gloves. I too have a pair of soft red leather gloves that I can't part with. In my case I will someday attempt to make a new lining on my sewing machine. I can walk myself thru the process in my head, but I wonder how to attach the lining in the finger part so it doesn't ride out when I take them off. The only thing I can think of is to handstitch in place in the seams.
> You knitting a lining is an exciting project. I'm looking forward to following your progress. You are certainly asking for advice from the right person when you ask WCK.
> 
> I too just found the pic of the hat you made and it is so sweet. :thumbup:


When I removed the original lining from my gloves, I cut around the wrist and just pulled the lining out. It wasn't attached except at the wrist. I have a needle for my sewing macine for sewing leather. I think as long as the lining is not too small, keeping the lining in the fingers won't be a problem.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Z
> 
> I am glad everything went so well WCK. I figured with the numbers growing that you'd have an even larger crowd than you expected. I hope it brings you some added business too.
> 
> I need to consult you about a project. Anyone else who has tried this would be welcome to advise too. Have you ever known someone to knit replacement linings for leather gloves? I have a beautiful pair of gloves that had cashmere linings. However, the linings got holey. I sewed them up for awhile, but finally they gave out completely. I have some cashmere yarn that I thought I might try splitting to one strand and knit new linings. I have some 001 needles that would work I think. The original linings were machine made, very fine yarn and tiny needled, and I saved one as a pattern for sizing. I hate the thought of making gloves, but I hate even more throwing these gloves away. What do you think?


KC...I sympathize with you because I have some really nice leather gloves that I would not like to part with. How about if you just wear them without the linings? I have some unlined leather gloves that I like for the warmer days when a regular pair would be too hot. Meanwhile, you can go shopping for new gloves...and don't settle until you find another yummy pair!

:thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

We got rain and the temp dropped about 20 degrees but we didn't get any of that nasty weather that stranded all those people in KY. I can't imagine what that's like being stuck in a car for 24 hours. Another reminder to keep extra water and protein bars in the car as well as blankets and pillows...and a WIP!

Today its sunny and 50F...tomorrow back to the 60s. Its crazy making for sure!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> KC...I sympathize with you because I have some really nice leather gloves that I would not like to part with. How about if you just wear them without the linings? I have some unlined leather gloves that I like for the warmer days when a regular pair would be too hot. Meanwhile, you can go shopping for new gloves...and don't settle until you find another yummy pair!
> 
> :thumbup:


I am wearing them unlined now, but I think that I will try to bring them back to their original state if I can. It is a new challenge. If it doesn't work, I'll shop.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay we started at below zero today but suppose to get to 30's later.

Next week into 50's and 60's. up and down down and up here. 

Daylight saving time starting sat. night I don't know about the rest of you but never saved me any time just get up at wrong time and need a week just to get back to clock normal, not my normal.

They have one thing right spring forward lost my spring around the 2011, and don't want to fall on my back now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am wearing them unlined now, but I think that I will try to bring them back to their original state if I can. It is a new challenge. If it doesn't work, I'll shop.


you can do it just know you will. You love a challenge lady. Needle size now that is a different story, I would need a huge magnifying glass.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Headed to work. When my husband is gone I need to wear many different hats at the shop. When they left for the jobsite in Ohio he ordered a couple parts that hasn't came in yet. If they don't arrive today I need to go pick them up and deliver them.I feel a road trip coming on.
> Enjoy your day.....last night was -6 but we are suppose to start warming up. Heck -1 is warming up. I hope they mean double digit. TL


Have a safe road trip.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I need to consult you about a project. Anyone else who has tried this would be welcome to advise too. Have you ever known someone to knit replacement linings for leather gloves? I have a beautiful pair of gloves that had cashmere linings. However, the linings got holey.


Hi KC, I would suggest sewing a new lining, tacking at the tops of the fingers with a few stitches, or even fabric glue and tack around the wrists or openings if longer.

Here is another alternative I found:

http://www.likemotherlikedaughter.org/2009/02/repair-lining-of-your-cashmere-lined/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Costumes for dogs :lol:

http://www.facebook.com/463755523646963/photos/pcb.887156474640197/887155854640259/?type=1&theater


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Z
> 
> I am glad everything went so well WCK. I figured with the numbers growing that you'd have an even larger crowd than you expected. I hope it brings you some added business too.
> 
> I need to consult you about a project. Anyone else who has tried this would be welcome to advise too. Have you ever known someone to knit replacement linings for leather gloves? I have a beautiful pair of gloves that had cashmere linings. However, the linings got holey. I sewed them up for awhile, but finally they gave out completely. I have some cashmere yarn that I thought I might try splitting to one strand and knit new linings. I have some 001 needles that would work I think. The original linings were machine made, very fine yarn and tiny needled, and I saved one as a pattern for sizing. I hate the thought of making gloves, but I hate even more throwing these gloves away. What do you think?


Funny - yarn characteristics was part of my presentation last night. Single ply cashmere (or wool or alpaca) would be quite fragile to work with, especially with such small needles and needing a fairly firm fabric. I think you would have to twist the yarn quite a bit while you were working with it to prevent it from breaking.

You are an adventurous knitter though, so if you really wanted to give it a try I would suggest just separating a small amount of yarn and make a small swatch to test it out.

Could you buy a very fine, light weight pair of gloves and tack them into the leather gloves?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> That's a large group. exciting to see little girls attending. Glad your presentation went well. Has your shipments (inventory)of spring and summer yarns and supplies started coming in yet? What's hot and what's not :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I love seeing so many young people (boys too!) interested in yarn and crafts (especially if it takes some of their attention away from electronics!). Quite a few local schools have yarn clubs and the library has an after school teen craft group that meets once a week. Even the foreign students love knitting :thumbup:

A few more boxes arrived yesterday so most of the spring order is in, but spring and summer tend to be a slower time for me. Bright colours are still in -- turquoise, fuchsia, lime, coral


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Headed to work. When my husband is gone I need to wear many different hats at the shop. When they left for the jobsite in Ohio he ordered a couple parts that hasn't came in yet. If they don't arrive today I need to go pick them up and deliver them.I feel a road trip coming on.
> Enjoy your day.....last night was -6 but we are suppose to start warming up. Heck -1 is warming up. I hope they mean double digit. TL


I hope your roads are in good condition; travel safely Gali!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Gerslay we started at below zero today but suppose to get to 30's later.
> 
> Next week into 50's and 60's. up and down down and up here.
> 
> ...


I'd like to just "spring ahead" and stay there without "falling back".


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi KC, I would suggest sewing a new lining, tacking at the tops of the fingers with a few stitches, or even fabric glue and tack around the wrists or openings if longer.
> 
> Here is another alternative I found:
> 
> http://www.likemotherlikedaughter.org/2009/02/repair-lining-of-your-cashmere-lined/


My sewing talents are pretty close to 0, but I think she did a fantastic job of creating new liners.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I heard last night that MSNBC, which I never watch, has ratings so low they may have to leave the air. I am not sorry. They are a sad excuse for the news. The ratings of all left leaning news channels is low because only the far left are watching. Those who are center left seem to be getting their news from the Internet. When I heard this, I thought, "If all I read was what was on the Internet, I would be so uninformed." It explains the "low knowledge voter" though.


We heard that too. :shock: :thumbup: I agree with you about the low knowledge voter. Where will they get their news ? Maybe PBS. They are still left.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi KC, I would suggest sewing a new lining, tacking at the tops of the fingers with a few stitches, or even fabric glue and tack around the wrists or openings if longer.
> 
> Here is another alternative I found:
> 
> http://www.likemotherlikedaughter.org/2009/02/repair-lining-of-your-cashmere-lined/


I looked at this. I would prefer, however, not to have seams.  Believe me, I would prefer a sewing project to making gloves, but I have to try it. I have never even made mittens. So, this will really be a stretch for me. But, what do I have to lose?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love seeing so many young people (boys too!) interested in yarn and crafts (especially if it takes some of their attention away from electronics!). Quite a few local schools have yarn clubs and the library has an after school teen craft group that meets once a week. Even the foreign students love knitting :thumbup:
> 
> A few more boxes arrived yesterday so most of the spring order is in, but spring and summer tend to be a slower time for me. Bright colours are still in -- turquoise, fuchsia, lime, coral


I learned to knit at the YWCA when I was in the 7th grade. I didn't pick it back up until I got married. I got into sewing in Home Ec so that was what I did until my GD got into big girl dresses. I think it is great to learn when you are young. I tried to teach my GD to sew and knit but there is always to much activity here that distracted her. I wish you were close WCK so I could bring her to your knitting class or group.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'd like to just "spring ahead" and stay there without "falling back".


Yes me too. I am thankful they have shortened the falling back time. It went by pretty fast. It is still light here about 6:15. If it would just stop raining, sleeting, freezing and snowing I could play outside.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Funny - yarn characteristics was part of my presentation last night. Single ply cashmere (or wool or alpaca) would be quite fragile to work with, especially with such small needles and needing a fairly firm fabric. I think you would have to twist the yarn quite a bit while you were working with it to prevent it from breaking.
> 
> You are an adventurous knitter though, so if you really wanted to give it a try I would suggest just separating a small amount of yarn and make a small swatch to test it out.
> 
> Could you buy a very fine, light weight pair of gloves and tack them into the leather gloves?


I haven't looked for premade knit gloves, but I have never seen any made of as fine a yarn as this liner. I hate dpn's too and my 001 needles are circulars. So, that could be a problem. Maybe round toothpicks would work? The fingers are only 2" in circumference and the thumb is 2 1/2". The widest circumference at the wrist is 8". I am just going to try it and see.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I heard last night that MSNBC, which I never watch, has ratings so low they may have to leave the air. I am not sorry. They are a sad excuse for the news. The ratings of all left leaning news channels is low because only the far left are watching. Those who are center left seem to be getting their news from the Internet. When I heard this, I thought, "If all I read was what was on the Internet, I would be so uninformed." It explains the "low knowledge voter" though.


That made my day


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I heard last night that MSNBC, which I never watch, has ratings so low they may have to leave the air. I am not sorry. They are a sad excuse for the news. The ratings of all left leaning news channels is low because only the far left are watching. Those who are center left seem to be getting their news from the Internet. When I heard this, I thought, "If all I read was what was on the Internet, I would be so uninformed." It explains the "low knowledge voter" though.


_MSNBC suffers lowest ratings in a decade_

By DYLAN BYERS 2/7/15 (Politico.com)

MSNBC registered its lowest full-day rating in nearly a decade on Tuesday, a devastatingly low benchmark that shows just how severe the network's decline has become.

The liberal cable news network drew an average of 55,000 viewers in the all-important 25- to 54-year-old demo on Tuesday, its lowest full-day rating since July 2005, according to Nielsen ratings provided by an industry source. CNN had nearly three times as many viewers in the demo, Fox News nearly five times as many.

That low reflects a more general decline in recent years. In January, MSNBC's daytime ratings for January were down 20 percent in total and 37 percent in the demo when compared to the previous year. In prime time, total viewership was down 23 percent, while the demo dropped by 39 percent.

In October, MSNBC President Phil Griffin said the network was "experimenting" with new ways to regain momentum, spawning widespread speculation that he planned to make significant changes to the lineup. Ronan Farrow's show, which debuted last year and has received dismal ratings ever since, is one program that is widely believed to be up for removal. On Tuesday, it brought in just 11,000 viewers in the demo.

An MSNBC spokesperson declined to comment on the Tuesday ratings.

---------------------

I suggest Griffin hire actual journalists, not opinionated, uninformed talking heads and liberal activists who report the news instead of preaching and screaming at their audience. 

I've tried several times to watch MSNBC to understand what they are broadcasting and couldn't listen to more than ten consecutive minutes to any one program.

I now understand the majority of cable TV viewers feel as I do.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nooooo, you can guess. Perhaps you know what the reason is, but not the one word? If you give the reason, I'll grant you the win and reveal the word. (I never knew it either - good for trivia).
> 
> I thought Bonnie or Joey would guess immediately because of their brilliant teaching minds.


Is it because the river runs in the opposite direction? IE" instead of running north to south, it runs south to north.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Two of the grands and the dogs went with me for a walk in the woods this afternoon. Here are a few pictures. My socks are warm WCK.


Lovely pics CB. Looks like a good place to launch a kayak.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> ISIL's strength has given Assad and Syria a reprieve since most of the world now sees ISIL as the bigger threat. But I think it's a mistake to arm and train Syria, they have been brutal in the repression of their people and minorities in the region. I agreed with Netanyahu's words the other day "the enemy of my enemy is still my enemy".


I don't think it is a good idea to arm or give money to these "rebels". What is the trust we would have in them not to turn on us after they receive their training. Granted they are fighting 2 battles now, One with Assad and his military and the other with ISIS but the bottom line is they are still jihadists. Iran has joined in their fight, so let Iran train and finance them. Or will we be training Iranians that have been vetted as Syrian rebels?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Solo did you see these hints?
http://www.buzzfeed.com/peggy/win-nebago#.psm0YnaaM


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK I found this recipe from a Canadain web site and wanted to try it. It is called Twisted Pretzel with Crab Apple Jam. They recommended a certain flour. I think it was called Manitoba Flour. 

Have lost site where it was on so just wondering if you heard of it or know anything about the flour? If I find it what kind of flour would be close to that brand of flour.

Sorry to bother you about it. But Crabby Apple jam sounds interesting too. Plus to use it in a twisted Pretzel sounds so different. Hope you can help me out.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK I found this recipe from a Canadain web site and wanted to try it. It is called Twisted Pretzel with Crab Apple Jam. They recommended a certain flour. I think it was called Manitoba Flour.
> 
> Have lost site where it was on so just wondering if you heard of it or know anything about the flour? If I find it what kind of flour would be close to that brand of flour.
> 
> Sorry to bother you about it. But Crabby Apple jam sounds interesting too. Plus to use it in a twisted Pretzel sounds so different. Hope you can help me out.


I think it so twisted that you never know what shape it is or what it is. I think the flour is from red wheat, especially the Spring crop.

Maybe this is the beginning of the jam ingredients you were talking about. I like the design.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Y'all crack me up.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I learned to knit at the YWCA when I was in the 7th grade. I didn't pick it back up until I got married. I got into sewing in Home Ec so that was what I did until my GD got into big girl dresses. I think it is great to learn when you are young. I tried to teach my GD to sew and knit but there is always to much activity here that distracted her. I wish you were close WCK so I could bring her to your knitting class or group.


 I didn't do much knit or crochet when I was a teen either -- too many other things going on. These kids like it because their friends are doing it too; if a couple of her friends wanted to learn she might be more interested. It helps that the yarns today are much more fun than the plain stuff around when I was a teen.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I haven't looked for premade knit gloves, but I have never seen any made of as fine a yarn as this liner. I hate dpn's too and my 001 needles are circulars. So, that could be a problem. Maybe round toothpicks would work? The fingers are only 2" in circumference and the thumb is 2 1/2". The widest circumference at the wrist is 8". I am just going to try it and see.


 :thumbup: Let us know how it's coming along.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK I found this recipe from a Canadain web site and wanted to try it. It is called Twisted Pretzel with Crab Apple Jam. They recommended a certain flour. I think it was called Manitoba Flour.
> 
> Have lost site where it was on so just wondering if you heard of it or know anything about the flour? If I find it what kind of flour would be close to that brand of flour.
> 
> Sorry to bother you about it. But Crabby Apple jam sounds interesting too. Plus to use it in a twisted Pretzel sounds so different. Hope you can help me out.


I'll search for you Yarnie, but to be honest I've never really liked pretzels or crab apples - but you're a special friend, so I'll do my best :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I think it so twisted that you never know what shape it is or what it is. I think the flour is from red wheat, especially the Spring crop.
> 
> Maybe this is the beginning of the jam ingredients you were talking about. I like the design.


 :thumbup: that's the best looking crab apple I've ever seen!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Y'all crack me up.


Now you're ready to crack crab legs? :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Righter Village News.

Why because I said so.

Letters to Me. Why because I am the editor ex stored an air.


To whom it may concern I mean you and I am not concerned at all.

Why would you want me to be a weekly news post. Don't you have enough to do with out me filling in the down times. I have a life too. Well what I call a life so get over it. Or I will get another life and make you wonder what kind of life I really have.

I can't help it if you don't like the weather. Egads I have enough to worry about doing this dang news post.

Who said you could wear short skirts. Get yourself a mirror lady and check your back side. Maybe you will see why heads turn after you pass by. At your age you should be thinking short term, no not shorts like you wear. What you can't see is better then what we can see.

Now on to more important stuff.

As I left off before Christmas .

Christmas get together or what I call We really should think about getting it together here.

The dish passing was a smash as usual, or unusual should I say. Meal not so good. Who stole the recipe book. I mean really . Tator pots,mini mutts, mute cake(think it was suppose to be nuts. But then we all seem to be having a problem with that). Plus I do think that WE T Bees Christmas tea whiner cause a bit more stir then was called for. I mean who would of thought of all the dance moves that were being done. Must say though thanks to Kuttie Paisley Gals lite globes where a bit shocking the way they went off and on. Seems after the dance the EMT's were busy. 

Knot's Crazy has open a garden center. Her spring flowers lost their spring and she is having a half price sale. Seem Bump her kins tried planting them a while back just in time for the snow to fall.

Joe your Mommy is thinking of running for state send ate. Think it would interesting to have someone who knew what they were doing there. But as we do need a Mayor she is going to stay put put d a put put here.

Also has to raise taxes again. We are up to two dollars now. You women had better start filling the cough furs pretty soon. 

Lov To lean is having a puppy class next week. Bring your puppies she will show you how your puppies can train you to be there for their every need.

Glue slay has open a health and beauty aides store(yes I said store get over it). She has said the health is imporving but the aides to beauty are just fine. What else could one expect in the village of the Right. Bunch of good looking Chixs. No not those kind of Chixs. Gal u nips has those chixs, but they are kind of cute if you ask me.Well don't ask me then then you won't have to know that they are cute chixs 

Kute Paisley Gal taught a snow shovel class this pass month. She is tired of you all complaining about winter snow ect. and blowing off your side walks. I mean she really is starting to blow. It must have been a hit, as I saw a lot of snow flying and heads bandages.

Speaking of Hair Geo gal is having a updo at her salon. She calls it keep your face warm. She will fluff your hair in front of your face and you won't have to worry about hat hair or face being cold.

Gal U nip has open a saddle shop and chic shoppee.Oh get over it better then that em poor e um stuff. Her Chix with stick have arrived. Stick are free as one person in village removed her tree for better lite and also to get better view of what is happening in village. Our local photo op lady.
She is also a temp mail person in village only one who could get through snow, she has a horse ya know. Well now you do. Who do you think was throwing the mail at your box.

Our Sheriff Jay of Way has headed south so we have no control with any control in this village. 

Lucky Loo has closed the Pizzeria for the winter and was seen carring a surf board over to Jay Of Ways Van. Seem she didn't learn the first time about surffing. Plus they both do have a problem with the wave thing. I mean really get on a board and wave. What next, put board in water and wave at it. 

Wish Chic Kuts is holding a knutter knitter klass. Only person who are knuts are to attend. Well that will empty out the whole village if you catch my drift. I really do know how to drift.

Important bull it ton. Ice Cream Bandits bought a new truck from the I can't beleive you can drive that car lot. Seems they are up to no good again or good if you like ice cream. If you see their truck you will be able to tell it is them by the words on side. We do ice cream in any flavor. 

Bump her Kins a robe ick class was hard this year. She made all of the women get off the floor. I mean really as long as the body is moving who needs to get off the floor. 

So low's clothing shop is having a sale on stretchy pants and tops you can stretch your dollar with a lot more stretch then last year and we all need to stretch.

Don't forget to turn your clocks back. Why lose an hours sleep when you can gain an hour more. I mean really. 

New Radio station has open here in village. Owner Bon Bon also does news and weather and spins some good tunes over the air ways. The new one tune that is is so cute. Well shut your mouth and slap your hands here comes the band. Don't ask me I am just telling you what was playing.

She also is a find weather person, to bad we can't find the weather she keeps talking about.

Our spring fling will be held at Bumper her kins pond this year. Just a note on that bring your snow shovels. 

Well think that is all I can think about and I have put a lot of thought into what I was thinking till I thought about it. So that is what I thought.

Photo op's provided by our hotoe lady. 

All is well in the village as what has been left out is left over any way.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Now you're ready to crack crab legs? :XD:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK I found this recipe from a Canadain web site and wanted to try it. It is called Twisted Pretzel with Crab Apple Jam. They recommended a certain flour. I think it was called Manitoba Flour.
> 
> Have lost site where it was on so just wondering if you heard of it or know anything about the flour? If I find it what kind of flour would be close to that brand of flour.
> 
> Sorry to bother you about it. But Crabby Apple jam sounds interesting too. Plus to use it in a twisted Pretzel sounds so different. Hope you can help me out.


I haven't found your recipe yet Yarnie, but I was surprised at how many popular pretzels sites can be found


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't do much knit or crochet when I was a teen either -- too many other things going on. These kids like it because their friends are doing it too; if a couple of her friends wanted to learn she might be more interested. It helps that the yarns today are much more fun than the plain stuff around when I was a teen.


My mother told me I acted like an old gramma because of my love of knitting and crochet at an early age. I would love to see young kids sitting around doing needle work. There are nice funky yarns that catch teenagers attention now . I am so happy it is all coming back in style. It is good for you and your business. My mother , DD and DS didn't get the fever for it. Sad I am the only one.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Righter Village News.
> 
> Why because I said so.
> 
> ...


Yarnie you are something else. Lots of fun to be around. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I haven't found your recipe yet Yarnie, but I was surprised at how many popular pretzels sites can be found


The first pretzel pic is the one. You got that one RIGHT first time. :shock: :roll: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Righter Village News.
> 
> Why because I said so.
> 
> ...


This week we had a letters to our extraordinary editor exposing massive hypocrisy in the lefter's village. More details to follow as our amazing investigative journalists file their reports


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Now you're ready to crack crab legs? :XD:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

This was the American spirit under a real president. We knew President Bush would do his job, and these people did what they could do. I miss the pride we had, maybe the next president could help us get it back.

Never again should we have to live through this again. We probably could, but because of this president I fear we are so divided, could we ever come together again like this again?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> http://www.youtube.com/embed/MDOrzF7B2Kg?rel=0
> 
> I took the s out of the link.


Thank you, you are the best

Off to knit with pals this morning. Then furnace guy, squirrel guy and satellite guy are all showing up at 3 PM.

Now no naughty thoughts.........................


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> https://www.youtube.com/embed/MDOrzF7B2Kg?rel=0
> 
> This was the American spirit under a real president. We knew President Bush would do his job, and these people did what they could do. I miss the pride we had, maybe the next president could help us get it back.
> 
> Never again should we have to live through this again. We probably could, but because of this president I fear we are so divided, could we ever come together again like this again?


That made my day Hero's . Didn't even know about it , Thanks LOL. I agree with everything you have posted.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This week we had a letters to our extraordinary editor exposing massive hypocrisy in the lefter's village. More details to follow as our amazing investigative journalists file their reports


As always but more so Photo ops perfect. you deserve the Photo op of the year award. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ha ha good picture, any one for Crabby legs???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I haven't found your recipe yet Yarnie, but I was surprised at how many popular pretzels sites can be found


I knew you would find them wonderful twist to it all. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Interesting:
> 
> Rearrange all the letters of President Barack Obama just so and you can get a perfect anagram using all 20 characters with none left over.
> 
> ...


Thanks Joey it explains a lot and the author of this peice knows what he is talking about as his nationality is the same.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Thank you, you are the best
> 
> Off to knit with pals this morning. Then furnace guy, squirrel guy and satellite guy are all showing up at 3 PM.
> 
> Now no naughty thoughts.........................


Now now why would any one think of naughty thoughts.

But what would one think when appointments at 3o with three men????

Just a thought of what can be thought. If one is really into thoughts this early in the morning with out having first cup of Coffee.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Now now why would any one think of naughty thoughts.
> 
> But what would one think when appointments at 3o with three men????
> 
> Just a thought of what can be thought. If one is really into thoughts this early in the morning with out having first cup of Coffee.


What I want to know is what is a squirrel guy? :lol:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Thank you, you are the best
> 
> Off to knit with pals this morning. Then furnace guy, squirrel guy and satellite guy are all showing up at 3 PM.
> 
> Now no naughty thoughts.........................


My thoughts are along the same line as CB's ......

furnace guy is Hot

Satellite guy is Out of This World

Squirrel guy....well ? :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Solo did you see these hints?
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/peggy/win-nebago#.psm0YnaaM


Thanks for posting these CB. I have seen them before and use a few myself. I absolutely love using the shoe holders in different places. The Command Strips are another favorite as they come in all different sizes and can hold different weights.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> https://www.youtube.com/embed/MDOrzF7B2Kg?rel=0
> 
> This was the American spirit under a real president. We knew President Bush would do his job, and these people did what they could do. I miss the pride we had, maybe the next president could help us get it back.
> 
> Never again should we have to live through this again. We probably could, but because of this president I fear we are so divided, could we ever come together again like this again?


Thanks for sharing the story. People saw a need and organized right away. It really makes you proud of your fellow citizens.

I think we could. All differences would be dropped and the task faced together. That instinct is not gone, just hidden.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Have you all seen this thread? I shared with some of my girlfriends yesterday and every one howled aloud while reading it. So funny ...

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-323552-1.html


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

galinipper said:


> My thoughts are along the same line as CB's ......
> 
> furnace guy is Hot
> 
> ...


He was a no show................

Have squirrels in the garage attic. And yes I do not believe in catch and release. Those little buggers will always come back


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I'm so embarrassed. Last weekend my goal was to update DH's closet. We went to the home improvement store for supplies (rod, drywall plugs, washers, center support, proper screws, etc.). We picked up some other things we wanted, and DH handed me a bag of the eight loose washers we'd chosen for the project.

Because I was carrying the eight foot closet rod and my hands were full of goodies, I put the bag of washers in my work coat pocket.

We checked out and worked on the project over the weekend - minus the washers we couldn't find. We checked the receipt and found we didn't pay for them, so thought we'd left them somewhere in the store.

Low & behold, today I put that coat on to return a center closet support we didn't use, and found the washers! :shock: That we didn't pay for! :shock: I was mortified even though probably only 41 cents of value. I'm surprised with all the surveillance cameras, I wasn't grabbed for shop lifting. I couldn't face the embarrassment, so DH returned the washers and told the true story of how they were in our possession even though we never bought them. The clerks and customer behind DH in line both laughed and said most people would just keep them and never say another word.

We HAD to return them otherwise I couldn't be comfortable going into that store again. 

Reminds me of the time I learned my lesson as a toddler. My parents regularly took their family weekly grocery shopping. The store had open wood cubes for by-the-pound candy. I helped myself to a few pieces and boy did I ever get in trouble when my Dad saw them in my possession when we got home.

The next week, my father marched me into the shop owner's office and made me apologize and return the uneaten pieces and offer amends to the shop keeper.

To this day I can remember that event these many decades later. No wonder I was mortified when I discovered those washers in my coat pocket. 

Anyone else have a story of regret from your youth with such lasting impact today?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Something about rivers running backward? Hey...it's a logical guess...or tides running backward??????


good guess, but not correct


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> gummy burger at Mc D's. picture you were on a road with a bridge and one unattch piller in Canada. See I knew it all .


You think you know it all! It was Eddie's Burger, silly, not Mc'D.
We go first class all the way - actually delicious burgers at Eddie's.

No, not a one-pillar bridge. Try again. :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok I think I got it. The last stitch was 30. The 25th stitch got me confused . I have made this before but almost 2 years ago. Thanks I will do what you said. :thumbup:


Did it work out? I hope so.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh but I found a recipe for steel cut oats in a jar.
> htp://www.edam am.com/website/wizard.jspl]
> So thought I would try it .


Great! I hope you like it.

We've had a few more blueberries/vanilla/lemon. So good.

Next up, peaches and maple syrup.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I had a good time at the crochet club. There were 18 women and 3 little girls and we all enjoyed ourselves. We had show and tell with our projects and it was great to see so much variety. And my presentation went well (sigh of relief  )


Yeah! I knew it would be great with you offering the presentation. I wish I could have attended, I need to learn to crochet and follow crochet patterns.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> We got rain and the temp dropped about 20 degrees but we didn't get any of that nasty weather that stranded all those people in KY. I can't imagine what that's like being stuck in a car for 24 hours. Another reminder to keep extra water and protein bars in the car as well as blankets and pillows...and a WIP!
> 
> Today its sunny and 50F...tomorrow back to the 60s. Its crazy making for sure!


Not bragging, but wearing a tee shirt and comfortable!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> My sewing talents are pretty close to 0, but I think she did a fantastic job of creating new liners.


It sure looks like a lot of work though. I'd rather just buy a new pair, if they are still available.

KC is a great knitter and loves a challenge, so we'll see what she does.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I looked at this. I would prefer, however, not to have seams. Believe me, I would prefer a sewing project to making gloves, but I have to try it. I have never even made mittens. So, this will really be a stretch for me. But, what do I have to lose?


I knew it! You're taking the challenge - good luck. Please show us the result.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Is it because the river runs in the opposite direction? IE" instead of running north to south, it runs south to north.


Another excellent guess, but not the correct answer.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> It looks like where the Fraser and Thompson rivers meet.


Ding - Ding - Ding

Do we, we do, have a *Cookie Contest Winner*!

I was looking for the one-word reason for taking the photos; however, WCK has given the proper answer in several words!

The answer I was looking for is *"confluence." *

Defined (my words) is where two or more major bodies of water meet to become one. I believe there are only 11 places in the world where this happens.

In my pictures, the Thompson (the clearer river) meets the Fraser River as WCK said. This is in Lytton, B.C. You can see the obvious boundary where the two rivers, although flowing adjacent to one another, do NOT mix for many feet. The color difference of the rivers is the result of the sediments in each. I was amazed that when they met, they appeared as two and didn't fully merge for quite a distance. Very interesting to see, and I learned a new word!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Lovely pics CB. Looks like a good place to launch a kayak.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK I found this recipe from a Canadain web site and wanted to try it. It is called Twisted Pretzel with Crab Apple Jam. They recommended a certain flour. I think it was called Manitoba Flour.
> 
> Have lost site where it was on so just wondering if you heard of it or know anything about the flour? If I find it what kind of flour would be close to that brand of flour.
> 
> Sorry to bother you about it. But Crabby Apple jam sounds interesting too. Plus to use it in a twisted Pretzel sounds so different. Hope you can help me out.


Twisted Pretzel with Crab Apple Jam sounds fantastic!

I love both pretzels and crab. No reason not to like a Twisted Crabby Pretzel! Sounds like the name of a dance; please PM me the "how to's" and everybody dance now!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I think it so twisted that you never know what shape it is or what it is. I think the flour is from red wheat, especially the Spring crop.
> 
> Maybe this is the beginning of the jam ingredients you were talking about. I like the design.


Did you make the Crab Apple? It's adorable and would be a cute avatar.

I remember gathering Crab Apples when visiting my aunt and uncle - they weren't edible apples, just a nuisance, like people, throwing themselves all over the place while offering nothing of value.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I'll search for you Yarnie, but to be honest I've never really liked pretzels or crab apples - but you're a special friend, so I'll do my best :XD:


You don't like preztels? I love 'em; especially the warm bites with granule salt and dipped into honey mustard.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Righter Village News.
> 
> Why because I said so.
> 
> ...


About time my subscription to the Righter Village News delivered! Great updates and news. Thanks so much Editor-in-Chief.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I haven't found your recipe yet Yarnie, but I was surprised at how many popular pretzels sites can be found


Beautiful pretzel - wonder if it would go well with Original Joe's Dill Dip? Canadian style? :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> This week we had a letters to our extraordinary editor exposing massive hypocrisy in the lefter's village. More details to follow as our amazing investigative journalists file their reports


Your first photo (exposing the hypocrites) was brilliant WCK!

Do the Crabby Pretzel now!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> https://www.youtube.com/embed/MDOrzF7B2Kg?rel=0
> 
> This was the American spirit under a real president. We knew President Bush would do his job, and these people did what they could do. I miss the pride we had, maybe the next president could help us get it back.
> 
> Never again should we have to live through this again. We probably could, but because of this president I fear we are so divided, could we ever come together again like this again?


When <0 was elected a 2nd term, I wondered if America would ever see another Republican (and/or Conservative) President ever again.

Still wondering ... too much corruption, stealing of votes, not counting or disappearing military ballots and cheating today.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Interesting:
> 
> Rearrange all the letters of President Barack Obama just so and you can get a perfect anagram using all 20 characters with none left over.
> 
> ...


Isn't that special.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> My thoughts are along the same line as CB's ......
> 
> furnace guy is Hot
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh! :x :-o :shock: :lol: :?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks for posting these CB. I have seen them before and use a few myself. I absolutely love using the shoe holders in different places. The Command Strips are another favorite as they come in all different sizes and can hold different weights.


I thought the towel rack was neat to keep lotions and soap together. Lots of good ideas. Of course the shower clothes rack was a given. :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Did it work out? I hope so.


As far as I know. I will know when I sew the head together. Thanks again.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ding - Ding - Ding
> 
> Do we, we do, have a *Cookie Contest Winner*!
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time for this contest and pictures. Very interesting.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Twisted Pretzel with Crab Apple Jam sounds fantastic!
> 
> I love both pretzels and crab. No reason not to like a Twisted Crabby Pretzel! Sounds like the name of a dance; please PM me the "how to's" and everybody dance now!


I haven't been reading all the posts and actually thought all of you were talking about people  certain people that is...

DANCE!!!!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh my gosh! :x :-o :shock: :lol: :?


The corn eating squirrel is a scan of a card I sent my mom last month. I send her a card every month and write her a letter. That way she will write me back and I can save them. Also, I think it is good to write letters, good to keep your penmanship fresh, good to share notes that can't be deleted, we share more in the written letters and I love cursive.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> He was a no show................
> 
> Have squirrels in the garage attic. And yes I do not believe in catch and release. Those little buggers will always come back


They are destructive and multiply like rabbits. Hope you get a handle on it. :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> This week we had a letters to our extraordinary editor exposing massive hypocrisy in the lefter's village. More details to follow as our amazing investigative journalists file their reports


HAHAHAHA....we can always count on you for the follow-up pictures WCK. :thumbup: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Good night D&P


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am making progress on hat. But band to big and am not going to rip it out again. Just going to fold it in half and see how that works. If not I am ripping again. 

Got lots done to day well what I consider lots.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I haven't been reading all the posts and actually thought all of you were talking about people  certain people that is...
> 
> DANCE!!!!


Oh yes yes dance


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I can't very well say goodnight to you your gone.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm so embarrassed. Last weekend my goal was to update DH's closet. We went to the home improvement store for supplies (rod, drywall plugs, washers, center support, proper screws, etc.). We picked up some other things we wanted, and DH handed me a bag of the eight loose washers we'd chosen for the project.
> 
> Because I was carrying the eight foot closet rod and my hands were full of goodies, I put the bag of washers in my work coat pocket.
> 
> ...


I almost walked out of a grocery store with an onion at the bottom of my cart. I went back to the cashier and paid for it. She couldn't believe it. I told her that if I was going to jail it was going to be in a blue gift box, and what is inside will be sparkly and insurable. Not going to jail for a 50 cent onion. She thought that was hilarious.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I almost walked out of a grocery store with an onion at the bottom of my cart. I went back to the cashier and paid for it. She couldn't believe it. I told her that if I was going to jail it was going to be in a blue gift box, and what is inside will be sparkly and insurable. Not going to jail for a 50 cent onion. She thought that was hilarious.


I think it is hilarious too. You do know your funny don't you.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I almost walked out of a grocery store with an onion at the bottom of my cart. I went back to the cashier and paid for it. She couldn't believe it. I told her that if I was going to jail it was going to be in a blue gift box, and what is inside will be sparkly and insurable. Not going to jail for a 50 cent onion. She thought that was hilarious.


50 cents for 1 onion?!?!?!?!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You don't like preztels? I love 'em; especially the warm bites with granule salt and dipped into honey mustard.


I feel that the Canadian flour ones that are so twisted that they are nothing but knots would be the most entertaining. Never knowing what side or end to start on. Everyday would be a new experience.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Jules934 said:


> 50 cents for 1 onion?!?!?!?!


Maybe more, I only buy the best. Maybe it was 51 cents.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I feel that the Canadian flour ones that are so twisted that they are nothing but knots would be the most entertaining. Never knowing what side or end to start on. Everyday would be a new experience.


Yes it is a day for new experiences. I feel my brain would fold in if I twisted and turned that much.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes it is a day for new experiences. I feel my brain would fold in if I twisted and turned that much.


Me too. Too twisty for me. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I almost walked out of a grocery store with an onion at the bottom of my cart. I went back to the cashier and paid for it. She couldn't believe it. I told her that if I was going to jail it was going to be in a blue gift box, and what is inside will be sparkly and insurable. Not going to jail for a 50 cent onion. She thought that was hilarious.


I never had that problem I was a perfect child. Except for the time I got caught stealing. When I was a wee bit, before starting school . An older friend took me to the grocery store and told me I could take what ever I wanted as it was put on my mom's account like her mom's. Well I had a field day. How did I get caught, well I took something and can't know remember what it was and gave it away to another friend. She showed her mom and you know how mom's are. Guess who also had to go back to the store. Learned that lesson well, mom didn't have an account.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My son was in the 4th or 5th grade. He came home with lots of one dollar bills. I asked him where he got all the money. I thought he was stealing. My Daddy as a joke got him a 5 gal bucket of dill pickles from Sam's. He had been taking them to school and sold them for $1.oo each. I think I may have told that story before. My Daddy got the biggest laugh out of that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son was in the 4th or 5th grade. He came home with lots of one dollar bills. I asked him where he got all the money. I thought he was stealing. My Daddy as a joke got him a 5 gal bucket of dill pickles from Sam's. He had been taking them to school and sold them for $1.oo each. I think I may have told that story before. My Daddy got the biggest laugh out of that.


Oh that is funny. At least he was earning the money and what a way to do it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What I want to know is what is a squirrel guy? :lol:


That was my question too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> My thoughts are along the same line as CB's ......
> 
> furnace guy is Hot
> 
> ...


That squirrel is too funny, thanks Gali :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm so embarrassed. Last weekend my goal was to update DH's closet. We went to the home improvement store for supplies (rod, drywall plugs, washers, center support, proper screws, etc.). We picked up some other things we wanted, and DH handed me a bag of the eight loose washers we'd chosen for the project.
> 
> Because I was carrying the eight foot closet rod and my hands were full of goodies, I put the bag of washers in my work coat pocket.
> 
> ...


Your parents lessons stuck with you :thumbup: I was at the mall with one of my cousins when we were about 14 and after we left, she pulled out a lipstick that she had shop lifted - I didn't even see her do it. I was shocked, but she didn't see anything wrong with it. I didn't tell on her, but said I wouldn't go to the mall with her anymore.

When we were on vacation, one of the shops had a bunch of brochures and cards about the area that were free and I thought the local map was also free and collected it too. Later I saw it had a price tag on it - I was mortified too and the next day went and paid for it.

I know I've had yarn, patterns and notions shoplifted - but what bothers me the most is when someone steals one of the finished projects. One of the local shops has a good sign about the bad karma that comes from stealing someone's work.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ding - Ding - Ding
> 
> Do we, we do, have a *Cookie Contest Winner*!
> 
> ...


I didn't remember the right term and it wasn't really a fair win. I've always loved history and am familiar with the exploits of Simon Fraser and David Thompson and have seen that area several times so I recognized the rivers. It wouldn't be fair to collect the prize so now you have to be creative and come up with another contest!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That was my question too


It's all a cover up the truth will come out. She is into squirrel loving man . I just know it time and squirrels will tell. Wait and see.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

When I shopped with my mother, she would have me clasp my hands and keep them that way until we left the store. I think that was a great way to control a pre-schooler's touching everything in sight. My brother, however, wasn't as controllable. He took a baseball sized rubber ball from a drug store. I was so proud of my Dad. He marched my brother back to the store and gave it back and made my brother apologize. My brother said he was so embarrassed that he never stole another thing. I just shuddered when I heard about it, and I was about 9 at that time. My brother was 5.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Twisted Pretzel with Crab Apple Jam sounds fantastic!
> 
> I love both pretzels and crab. No reason not to like a Twisted Crabby Pretzel! Sounds like the name of a dance; please PM me the "how to's" and everybody dance now!


.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

galinipper said:


> My thoughts are along the same line as CB's ......
> 
> furnace guy is Hot
> 
> ...


OMG! This is too-too-too funny! I must be sick in the head 'cause I love this crazy little "corny" squirrel!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You don't like preztels? I love 'em; especially the warm bites with granule salt and dipped into honey mustard.


It probably sounds strange for someone with a German background - but I've never cared for pretzels or beer.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I never had that problem I was a perfect child. Except for the time I got caught stealing. When I was a wee bit, before starting school . An older friend took me to the grocery store and told me I could take what ever I wanted as it was put on my mom's account like her mom's. Well I had a field day. How did I get caught, well I took something and can't know remember what it was and gave it away to another friend. She showed her mom and you know how mom's are. Guess who also had to go back to the store. Learned that lesson well, mom didn't have an account.


You are still a perfect child. :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> .


LOL that last crab made me break my chair laughing. The crab is so twisted!!!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> When I shopped with my mother, she would have me clasp my hands and keep them that way until we left the store. I think that was a great way to control a pre-schooler's touching everything in sight. My brother, however, wasn't as controllable. He took a baseball sized rubber ball from a drug store. I was so proud of my Dad. He marched my brother back to the store and gave it back and made my brother apologize. My brother said he was so embarrassed that he never stole another thing. I just shuddered when I heard about it, and I was about 9 at that time. My brother was 5.


good for you Dad. I did that with my DD when she was about five when she lifted some M&M's.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are still a perfect child. :wink:


and don't you forget it, as I am into my second childhood and have become more child like then the first one. Wait maybe I am in my third one. It is so hard to remember I have had so many. :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Your first photo (exposing the hypocrites) was brilliant WCK!
> 
> Do the Crabby Pretzel now!


dancing pretzel and the crabby pretzel


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> As far as I know. I will know when I sew the head together. Thanks again.


Well, then, you know the saying, "It takes two heads to knit one!" :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Thanks for taking the time for this contest and pictures. Very interesting.


 :thumbup:  You deserve cookies for the most creative and funny answer.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I haven't been reading all the posts and actually thought all of you were talking about people  certain people that is...
> 
> DANCE!!!!


hilarious :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> dancing pretzel and the crabby pretzel


Oh crab dip and cheese that explains it all doesn't it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I haven't been reading all the posts and actually thought all of you were talking about people  certain people that is...
> 
> DANCE!!!!


Oh, dear Lord. We were talking about people? Crabby Twisted Pretzels? I need to check in more ...

Definitely Dance now!

Hey, that's the squirrel guy in that there photo.

Everybody rush to LTL's; she's having too much fun without us!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> The corn eating squirrel is a scan of a card I sent my mom last month. I send her a card every month and write her a letter. That way she will write me back and I can save them. Also, I think it is good to write letters, good to keep your penmanship fresh, good to share notes that can't be deleted, we share more in the written letters and I love cursive.


That's a wonderful tradition Gali; mementos of your Mom that you can always treasure.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, then, you know the saying, "It takes two heads to knit one!" :-D


 :thumbup: I guess that is a true saying. :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I almost walked out of a grocery store with an onion at the bottom of my cart. I went back to the cashier and paid for it. She couldn't believe it. I told her that if I was going to jail it was going to be in a blue gift box, and what is inside will be sparkly and insurable. Not going to jail for a 50 cent onion. She thought that was hilarious.


I do too! Glad to know I'm not the only kleptomaniac in Denim Country. Although, sounds like I started at a much younger age than you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I feel that the Canadian flour ones that are so twisted that they are nothing but knots would be the most entertaining. Never knowing what side or end to start on. Everyday would be a new experience.


This brings back more memories. Did you all as children, try to bite the outside halves off twisted pretzels while trying to not break them?

I did - forever. Wonder if I ever succeeded?

Weird stuff I did as a kid.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes it is a day for new experiences. I feel my brain would fold in if I twisted and turned that much.


Sounds like some people we know well around these parts. :-D

Guess we are talking about people now again.

Still, I'm gonna dance - twisting, twisting the night away.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I never had that problem I was a perfect child. Except for the time I got caught stealing. When I was a wee bit, before starting school . An older friend took me to the grocery store and told me I could take what ever I wanted as it was put on my mom's account like her mom's. Well I had a field day. How did I get caught, well I took something and can't know remember what it was and gave it away to another friend. She showed her mom and you know how mom's are. Guess who also had to go back to the store. Learned that lesson well, mom didn't have an account.


Another klepto! Sounds like Denim Country needs an intervention. :-D

Perfect, you say? :XD: :-D  :-D 

Where's Bon? We need some cussing to cover that lie.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I never had that problem I was a perfect child. Except for the time I got caught stealing. When I was a wee bit, before starting school . An older friend took me to the grocery store and told me I could take what ever I wanted as it was put on my mom's account like her mom's. Well I had a field day. How did I get caught, well I took something and can't know remember what it was and gave it away to another friend. She showed her mom and you know how mom's are. Guess who also had to go back to the store. Learned that lesson well, mom didn't have an account.


learned the perfect lesson


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I haven't been reading all the posts and actually thought all of you were talking about people  certain people that is...
> 
> DANCE!!!!


Where or where do y'all come up with these photos! I keep thinking they can't get any better & here you come along & prove me wrong.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son was in the 4th or 5th grade. He came home with lots of one dollar bills. I asked him where he got all the money. I thought he was stealing. My Daddy as a joke got him a 5 gal bucket of dill pickles from Sam's. He had been taking them to school and sold them for $1.oo each. I think I may have told that story before. My Daddy got the biggest laugh out of that.


Nope, you don't get off that easy.

We want to know what _you_ did wrong as a child.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sounds like some people we know well around these parts. :-D
> 
> Guess we are talking about people now again.
> 
> Still, I'm gonna dance - twisting, twisting the night away.


you are going to pay for it in the morning if you keep up the twisting at night. But make sure you know what you twisted as some seem to get confused when they twist it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son was in the 4th or 5th grade. He came home with lots of one dollar bills. I asked him where he got all the money. I thought he was stealing. My Daddy as a joke got him a 5 gal bucket of dill pickles from Sam's. He had been taking them to school and sold them for $1.oo each. I think I may have told that story before. My Daddy got the biggest laugh out of that.


a budding entrepreneur!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Your parents lessons stuck with you :thumbup: I was at the mall with one of my cousins when we were about 14 and after we left, she pulled out a lipstick that she had shop lifted - I didn't even see her do it. I was shocked, but she didn't see anything wrong with it. I didn't tell on her, but said I wouldn't go to the mall with her anymore.
> 
> When we were on vacation, one of the shops had a bunch of brochures and cards about the area that were free and I thought the local map was also free and collected it too. Later I saw it had a price tag on it - I was mortified too and the next day went and paid for it.
> 
> I know I've had yarn, patterns and notions shoplifted - but what bothers me the most is when someone steals one of the finished projects. One of the local shops has a good sign about the bad karma that comes from stealing someone's work.


Oh, no, we have a serious problem I've exposed in Denim Country. We're a bunch of shoplifters.

Anyone know of a good five, ten or fifty step program to help us?

I'll bring the Canadian Twisted Pretzels and Crabby Dill Dip to snack on. Maybe that'll keep our hands busy.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't remember the right term and it wasn't really a fair win. I've always loved history and am familiar with the exploits of Simon Fraser and David Thompson and have seen that area several times so I recognized the rivers. It wouldn't be fair to collect the prize so now you have to be creative and come up with another contest!


We have surrender? Truth be told, Gerslay e-mailed me her guess, she knew it was the merging of two rivers, although she couldn't remember their proper names.

Apparently, Gerslay didn't want to appear a know-it-all and Cookie Hog. I decided not to award her the prize.  She's probably crying over spilt milk and no cookies.

Now, I have two losers to console.

What a mess - I can't even run a clean Cookie Contest!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, no, we have a serious problem I've exposed in Denim Country. We're a bunch of shoplifters.
> 
> Anyone know of a good five, ten or fifty step program to help us?
> 
> I'll bring the Canadian Twisted Pretzels and Crabby Dill Dip to snack on. Maybe that'll keep our hands busy.


not I not a problem I shop to lift the more I can buy the more I can lift. Lean lift, More leaning Right though.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> When I shopped with my mother, she would have me clasp my hands and keep them that way until we left the store. I think that was a great way to control a pre-schooler's touching everything in sight. My brother, however, wasn't as controllable. He took a baseball sized rubber ball from a drug store. I was so proud of my Dad. He marched my brother back to the store and gave it back and made my brother apologize. My brother said he was so embarrassed that he never stole another thing. I just shuddered when I heard about it, and I was about 9 at that time. My brother was 5.


Sounds like your parents were as good as mine.

_However, _ spill the beans on what you did wrong as a child, KC. :-D

Are you a kleptomaniac too? It is necessary initiation to be part of Denim Country.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> .


 :XD:  :-D  :XD: 

Now, THAT, is a dancing crab. Love the top hat - classy!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> It probably sounds strange for someone with a German background - but I've never cared for pretzels or beer.


I'll take the pretzels and pass on the beer too.

Although, when skiing in Colorado and snow diving after the hot tubbing, a Corona with lime does fit perfectly.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are still a perfect child. :wink:


Who are you talking to? :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LOL that last crab made me break my chair laughing. The crab is so twisted!!!!!


 :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> dancing pretzel and the crabby pretzel


You guys are nuts. Oh, wait, that's LTL with the squirrel guy.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Where or where do y'all come up with these photos! I keep thinking they can't get any better & here you come along & prove me wrong.


This place is rockin' tonight.

Hey, GG, what's your bad child story? You always have a good story.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> you are going to pay for it in the morning if you keep up the twisting at night. But make sure you know what you twisted as some seem to get confused when they twist it.


You're right, Yarnie. I won't be able to get out of bed in the morning.

Too twisted.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> not I not a problem I shop to lift the more I can buy the more I can lift. Lean lift, More leaning Right though.


 :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

OK, I believe I've caught up.

Only cookies to send to sweet WeBee.

The rest of you probably lifted some.

Good night all - sleep well and choose Joy if you arise in the morning to give thanks and start the day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh look someone that plays an accordian.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh look someone that plays an accordian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ha! I'm listening now. I know two lay persons who play the accordion. One such person is on KP! (If you can believe a word she says.)
> 
> BTW - both are Libs :-D
> 
> Dun, dun, dun, dun ....


WoW 2 or just one with 2 heads?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We have surrender? Truth be told, Gerslay e-mailed me her guess, she knew it was the merging of two rivers, although she couldn't remember their proper names.
> 
> Apparently, Gerslay didn't want to appear a know-it-all and Cookie Hog. I decided not to award her the prize.  She's probably crying over spilt milk and no cookies.
> 
> ...


It was too clean of a contest! I'm sure you will come up with another one.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WoW 2 or just one with 2 heads?


Actually, both!

We saw/heard the best accordion player I've ever heard at the Historical Park in an outside concert while on vacation in Canada.

But, he, like the two females, I know, wasn't a Liberal.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> It was too clean of a contest! I'm sure you will come up with another one.


The pressure. First I made them too difficult, then too easy, and now I caved to improper answers.

What is a gal to do?

I have only a few more pics to post on my thread (perhaps tomorrow). You'll enjoy them, I'll post another link when I do.

May be difficult to create another contest.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WCK - recognize this?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> This place is rockin' tonight.
> 
> Hey, GG, what's your bad child story? You always have a good story.


Hum? Give me a bit of time - my childhood was so very long ago I've really gotta use my grey matter. Please know I attended Catholic school & EVERYTHING was a sin - I kid you not. The worst thing I recall I did & thought I was gonna go straight to hell - was I was 10 - 5th grade - we went to church/mass - the whole student body - the 1st Friday of every month. Our church was directly across the street from the school. Back then in the "olden" days you were NOT allowed to eat or drink anything after midnight before you were going to receive Holy Communion that day. I forgot that morning & had a sip of water before I went to school & I had to tell my teacher/nun. I had to go to the back of the line of kids going into church - sit in the back of the church & could not receive Communion that Friday. This may not seem like a "BIG deal" to someone if you weren't a little kid then, nut it was a REALLY big disgrace then. The Catholic Church doesn't have many of these "rules" now - Thank goodness!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh look someone that plays an accordian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Hum? Give me a bit of time - my childhood was so very long ago I've really gotta use my grey matter. Please know I attended Catholic school & EVERYTHING was a sin - I kid you not. The worst thing I recall I did & thought I was gonna go straight to hell - was I was 10 - 5th grade - we went to church/mass - the whole student body - the 1st Friday of every month. Our church was directly across the street from the school. Back then in the "olden" days you were NOT allowed to eat or drink anything after midnight before you were going to receive Holy Communion that day. I forgot that morning & had a sip of water before I went to school & I had to tell my teacher/nun. I had to go to the back of the line of kids going into church - sit in the back of the church & could not receive Communion that Friday. This may not seem like a "BIG deal" to someone if you weren't a little kid then, nut it was a REALLY big disgrace then. The Catholic Church doesn't have many of these "rules" now - Thank goodness!


Wow - so strict! I can understand how a child would think they were doomed forever. At least you didn't steal that sip; making you the only person so far that doesn't need a 'lifting' intervention. :-D

Others have stolen - candy, onions, maps, goodies


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ha! I'm listening now. I know two lay persons who play the accordion. One such person is on KP! (If you can believe a word she says.)
> 
> BTW - both are Libs :-D
> 
> Dun, dun, dun, dun ....


I think accordions are like bag pipes - good music when played well and hands over the ears when not


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK - recognize this?


 :lol: my identity badge


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wow - so strict! I can understand how a child would think they were doomed forever. At least you didn't steal that sip; making you the only person so far that doesn't need a 'lifting' intervention. :-D
> 
> Others have stolen - candy, onions, maps, goodies


Truly everything as a sin. We wee taught that if you even had a thought you were going to commit a sin - like maybe you were going to a store to steal something & something happened to prevent that "sin" - as an example you were driving to someone's house to kill them & you are in an accident that prevented you doing the "sin" you are still guilty of that sin. You could commit a sin by word, thought or deed. Guess y'all have had your catechism lesson tonight. Those nuns literally scared the sin out of us. But you know what? That 5th grade nun turned out to be my favorite ever teacher. Go figure. I reconnected with her when she was in her 80's. A delightful woman. She was only 25 when she taught me. In her mind she was following the church "rules" & doing her job.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

The new stove was delivered yesterday and will be used for the first time tomorrow. When we started looking at new stoves I found it interesting that many of the models now have the baking element covered. Do any of you have that type of oven and have you noticed any difference in how the oven heats up?

The new mattress should be delivered early in the week. Just to keep the set of 3's going, I think I will have to replace the laptop soon. The display screen goes wonky but resets itself when I move it back and forth, but lately the contrast has also been inconsistent and sometimes hard to read. We'll go looking for a new laptop or tablet on Tues.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good morning my D&P friends. And what a beautiful morning it is too. The sun is shining and melting all that snow. Hubby is confident we`ll get water back tomorrow.
I washed a load of clothes by hand, wrung them out and they are now on the washing line. It`s a lovely breezy day so they should be dry in no time. I had to wear my boots to hang out the laundry because of the snow on the ground, but it was a wonderful feeling going outside without a jacket and gloves. It felt quite liberating.

I`m still knitting a lot. At the moment I`m working on a baby afghan for Bills soon to be grand children in August. But I keep digging myself in the finger with my knitting needles and reopening a cut. It`s annoying trying to knit with a Band-Aid on my finger...so cumbersome.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> The new stove was delivered yesterday and will be used for the first time tomorrow. When we started looking at new stoves I found it interesting that many of the models now have the baking element covered. Do any of you have that type of oven and have you noticed any difference in how the oven heats up?
> 
> The new mattress should be delivered early in the week. Just to keep the set of 3's going, I think I will have to replace the laptop soon. The display screen goes wonky but resets itself when I move it back and forth, but lately the contrast has also been inconsistent and sometimes hard to read. We'll go looking for a new laptop or tablet on Tues.


westy...re: your laptop. Have you tried re-installing new drivers for it?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope viewing all those pics with bright sunny skies and blooming flowers made you feel a little warmer during this ugly winter. Look forward to seeing more pics.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I wonder if he could sue the stepfather of Michael Brown and Sharpton for inciting violence against him and for lost income. It would need to be a civil suit, but he should talk to a lawyer about it.


Hope he does fight this horrendous injustice perpetrated on him by the left.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sounds like your parents were as good as mine.
> 
> _However, _ spill the beans on what you did wrong as a child, KC. :-D
> 
> Are you a kleptomaniac too? It is necessary initiation to be part of Denim Country.


I never stole anything. I did share the facts of life with some friends though. My mother had an obstetrics nursing textbook that scared the bejeezus out of me every time I picked it up. I was six and could read. Some of my friends in first grade couldn't. So I told them all about having babies. I didn't really know how babies got into the mother's uterus, but I knew how they got out.

I think I was an outwardly brave child with a lot of inner fears - dog bites, fear of adult criticism, failure to follow rules all scared me enough to keep me in line.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had a good time at the crochet club. There were 18 women and 3 little girls and we all enjoyed ourselves. We had show and tell with our projects and it was great to see so much variety. And my presentation went well (sigh of relief  )


 :thumbup: We knew you could pull it off, Kitty! Good Job! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I heard last night that MSNBC, which I never watch, has ratings so low they may have to leave the air. I am not sorry. They are a sad excuse for the news. The ratings of all left leaning news channels is low because only the far left are watching. Those who are center left seem to be getting their news from the Internet. When I heard this, I thought, "If all I read was what was on the Internet, I would be so uninformed." It explains the "low knowledge voter" though.


Now you see our problem, misinformed voters.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

This daylight ssaving time is great slept in this am. Nope forgot spring and did not spring enough. But longer then I usual do.

Forgot change and realize I have to bake Turkey Breast today.

But yeah can still get it in and done before mid night.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> What a beautiful day in Central Wisconsin. The sun is shinning, the birds are singing, the snow is melting. It is 39' now, and it is to be in the 40's all week. If the weather stays as warm as they predict, our snow should be almost gone by the end of the week. And I only have 5 more weeks of work.


It's here it's here maybe oh heck it better be here. Spring.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Could you buy a very fine, light weight pair of gloves and tack them into the leather gloves?


That was going to be my suggestion also, Kitty. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We heard that too. :shock: :thumbup: I agree with you about the low knowledge voter. Where will they get their news ? Maybe PBS. They are still left.


... and biased! :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> _MSNBC suffers lowest ratings in a decade_
> 
> By DYLAN BYERS 2/7/15 (Politico.com)
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: ... and you're not alone, KPG!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I don't think it is a good idea to arm or give money to these "rebels". What is the trust we would have in them not to turn on us after they receive their training. Granted they are fighting 2 battles now, One with Assad and his military and the other with ISIS but the bottom line is they are still jihadists. Iran has joined in their fight, so let Iran train and finance them. Or will we be training Iranians that have been vetted as Syrian rebels?


You don't know which moslem group to trust in that region. The only sure and certain friend we have is Israel! Unfortunately, our 'dear leader' does not seem to cherish this friendship.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I think it so twisted that you never know what shape it is or what it is. I think the flour is from red wheat, especially the Spring crop.
> 
> Maybe this is the beginning of the jam ingredients you were talking about. I like the design.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Righter Village News.
> 
> Why because I said so.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the upd8, Yarnie! Nice to know what's happening in the neighborhood.   :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother told me I acted like an old gramma because of my love of knitting and crochet at an early age. I would love to see young kids sitting around doing needle work. There are nice funky yarns that catch teenagers attention now . I am so happy it is all coming back in style. It is good for you and your business. My mother , DD and DS didn't get the fever for it. Sad I am the only one.


I grew up watching my Mom and Grandma knit and crochet and picked it up from them. Then in high school had a friend who loved to crochet. So we got together and crocheted a bit. I didn't really get into knit/crochet big time until the kids came along and the need to relieve tension and anxiety. Now it's just a pleasant hobby. :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This week we had a letters to our extraordinary editor exposing massive hypocrisy in the lefter's village. More details to follow as our amazing investigative journalists file their reports


Love the Gene Wilder poster, Kitty. Thanks.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ha! I'm listening now. I know two lay persons who play the accordion. One such person is on KP! (If you can believe a word she says.)
> 
> BTW - both are Libs :-D
> 
> Dun, dun, dun, dun ....


 Are you talking about me?   I played the accordion in the 6th grade. I spent too much time talking to my friends that I never went up to pick out an instrument and all that was left was the accordion or bassoon. I should have gone for the bassoon, although both were difficult to lug around.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I think accordions are like bag pipes - good music when played well and hands over the ears when not


Where oh where did you find my 6th grade music club picture? The only thing the picture doesn't show is the steam coming out of my ears attempting to play that thing. I could never get the right and left hands together for more than 2 notes.   I certainly was a cutie, wasn't I?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK - recognize this?


That is the flower WCK picked to put in her hair so you could recognize her .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The new stove was delivered yesterday and will be used for the first time tomorrow. When we started looking at new stoves I found it interesting that many of the models now have the baking element covered. Do any of you have that type of oven and have you noticed any difference in how the oven heats up?
> 
> The new mattress should be delivered early in the week. Just to keep the set of 3's going, I think I will have to replace the laptop soon. The display screen goes wonky but resets itself when I move it back and forth, but lately the contrast has also been inconsistent and sometimes hard to read. We'll go looking for a new laptop or tablet on Tues.


Are you talking about a glass top stove? My last 2 were glass top. They are easier to clean.
Maybe you could tell number 3 where to go. :-o 
I guess we need to be thankful they there is no 4, 5 or 6's.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> He was a no show................
> 
> Have squirrels in the garage attic. And yes I do not believe in catch and release. Those little buggers will always come back


Please get rid of the squirrels ASAP! They do so much damage to your home's structure.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm so embarrassed. Last weekend my goal was to update DH's closet. We went to the home improvement store for supplies (rod, drywall plugs, washers, center support, proper screws, etc.). We picked up some other things we wanted, and DH handed me a bag of the eight loose washers we'd chosen for the project.
> 
> Because I was carrying the eight foot closet rod and my hands were full of goodies, I put the bag of washers in my work coat pocket.
> 
> ...


Once, I walked out of our local grocery story with a greeting card I had forgotten to take out of the cart, or didn't see it in the cart. Discovered the card while walking to my car in the parking lot. Turned around and went to the store's Customer Service to show them the card and pay for it. They just told me to forget it and take it home. Didn't charge me anything for it. Honesty is the best policy in everything.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> The corn eating squirrel is a scan of a card I sent my mom last month. I send her a card every month and write her a letter. That way she will write me back and I can save them. Also, I think it is good to write letters, good to keep your penmanship fresh, good to share notes that can't be deleted, we share more in the written letters and I love cursive.


Seems that cursive writing is becoming a dying art. Too bad.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son was in the 4th or 5th grade. He came home with lots of one dollar bills. I asked him where he got all the money. I thought he was stealing. My Daddy as a joke got him a 5 gal bucket of dill pickles from Sam's. He had been taking them to school and sold them for $1.oo each. I think I may have told that story before. My Daddy got the biggest laugh out of that.


Enterprising young son you had,CB. Has he gone into business? Sounds like he had the makings of a great salesman.  :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The new stove was delivered yesterday and will be used for the first time tomorrow. When we started looking at new stoves I found it interesting that many of the models now have the baking element covered. Do any of you have that type of oven and have you noticed any difference in how the oven heats up?
> 
> The new mattress should be delivered early in the week. Just to keep the set of 3's going, I think I will have to replace the laptop soon. The display screen goes wonky but resets itself when I move it back and forth, but lately the contrast has also been inconsistent and sometimes hard to read. We'll go looking for a new laptop or tablet on Tues.


Haven't been looking at stoves in the last 15 yrs so I don't know about 'covered baking elements'. I would think it would slow the heating up of the oven. Probably a safety feature dictated by OSHIA or EPA.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning my D&P friends. And what a beautiful morning it is too. The sun is shining and melting all that snow. Hubby is confident we`ll get water back tomorrow.
> I washed a load of clothes by hand, wrung them out and they are now on the washing line. It`s a lovely breezy day so they should be dry in no time. I had to wear my boots to hang out the laundry because of the snow on the ground, but it was a wonderful feeling going outside without a jacket and gloves. It felt quite liberating.
> 
> I`m still knitting a lot. At the moment I`m working on a baby afghan for Bills soon to be grand children in August. But I keep digging myself in the finger with my knitting needles and reopening a cut. It`s annoying trying to knit with a Band-Aid on my finger...so cumbersome.


Be careful how you knit vis a vis that pesky recurring cut, Wendy Bee.
I've had that happen to me more than once and it is a nuisance at best to have that cut.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning my D&P friends. And what a beautiful morning it is too. The sun is shining and melting all that snow. Hubby is confident we`ll get water back tomorrow.
> I washed a load of clothes by hand, wrung them out and they are now on the washing line. It`s a lovely breezy day so they should be dry in no time. I had to wear my boots to hang out the laundry because of the snow on the ground, but it was a wonderful feeling going outside without a jacket and gloves. It felt quite liberating.
> 
> I`m still knitting a lot. At the moment I`m working on a baby afghan for Bills soon to be grand children in August. But I keep digging myself in the finger with my knitting needles and reopening a cut. It`s annoying trying to knit with a Band-Aid on my finger...so cumbersome.


Yeah for the sunshine. Here's hoping you've got running water tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> westy...re: your laptop. Have you tried re-installing new drivers for it?


Thanks for the tip about the drivers Wendy. I had already adjusted all the device manger and graphics properties but hadn't thought of an updated driver. Sadly it came back to say I already had the best driver 

I'll ask about just replacing the screen when we check out the options. But the laptop is almost 5 years old which is ancient in computer ages. Maybe it's time to get a new toy.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey we could design our own version of a twisted pretzel made out of Canadian flour. Hey if you talented people can design knitted garments, I am sure you can design a pretzel.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I never stole anything. I did share the facts of life with some friends though. My mother had an obstetrics nursing textbook that scared the bejeezus out of me every time I picked it up. I was six and could read. Some of my friends in first grade couldn't. So I told them all about having babies. I didn't really know how babies got into the mother's uterus, but I knew how they got out.
> 
> I think I was an outwardly brave child with a lot of inner fears - dog bites, fear of adult criticism, failure to follow rules all scared me enough to keep me in line.


Maybe it was being the oldest child, but I always had a very strong sense of responsibility and never wanted to disappoint my parents.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> What a beautiful day in Central Wisconsin. The sun is shinning, the birds are singing, the snow is melting. It is 39' now, and it is to be in the 40's all week. If the weather stays as warm as they predict, our snow should be almost gone by the end of the week. And I only have 5 more weeks of work.


Hope that snow is gone soon. We'll know you're getting close when you start to count down the days instead of the weeks :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> This daylight ssaving time is great slept in this am. Nope forgot spring and did not spring enough. But longer then I usual do.
> 
> Forgot change and realize I have to bake Turkey Breast today.
> 
> But yeah can still get it in and done before mid night.


I hate Spring Forward Day. And it will be worse tomorrow morning; I have an early morning meeting so I better set the alarm.

Enjoy your midnight feast


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Where oh where did you find my 6th grade music club picture? The only thing the picture doesn't show is the steam coming out of my ears attempting to play that thing. I could never get the right and left hands together for more than 2 notes.   I certainly was a cutie, wasn't I?


 :thumbup: :lol: that you were! We now have headline entertainment for our summer pool party


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are you talking about a glass top stove? My last 2 were glass top. They are easier to clean.
> Maybe you could tell number 3 where to go. :-o
> I guess we need to be thankful they there is no 4, 5 or 6's.


I've had glass tops for a long time too; I like them. I meant the bottom of the oven has a plate that covers the baking element. It should make clean up easier too but I thought it would take a little longer to warm up the oven.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Hey we could design our own version of a twisted pretzel made out of Canadian flour. Hey if you talented people can design knitted garments, I am sure you can design a pretzel.


Someone already has :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thanks to the efforts of our investigative journalists, we have updates to the Lefter's Village hypocrisy exposed in the last issue of the Righter's Village News


----------



## saraibram (Nov 12, 2014)

.


----------



## saraibram (Nov 12, 2014)

..


----------



## saraibram (Nov 12, 2014)

Sorry, I guess I don't know how to post pictures.

I thought this was appropriate.....


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Love `em all westy....you always find wonderful pics
:thumbup: 

I especially liked the Fauxahantas Liarwatha pic. But they were all excellent


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: :lol: that you were! We now have headline entertainment for our summer pool party


my grandpa had one of those. I use to play it. Well when your four I press the keys and cousin pulled he box . It was fun.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks to the efforts of our investigative journalists, we have updates to the Lefter's Village hypocrisy exposed in the last issue of the Righter's Village News


oh my oh my I have the depends on holed. Isn't that to funny. Way to go lady. 
That's why you are in charge of the Righter Village Photos.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Love `em all westy....you always find wonderful pics
> :thumbup:
> 
> I especially liked the Fauxahantas Liarwatha pic. But they were all excellent


Oh We bee you have to a gift of names of names that should be used. :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

saraibram said:


> Sorry, I guess I don't know how to post pictures.
> 
> I thought this was appropriate.....


good but you need to have more twisted I mean really twisted


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

The old desk top is going in to the computer doctor for some repairs. Don't want to replace it with windows 8. To many bad things heard about it. Neighbor would do it am sure. But want it cleaned completely. 

So it's lap top and tablet for now. Probably good thing as should use them more and learn how to use # 7.

Tried loading pictures CB of room. Well lets just say some where on this lap top are pictures and as soon as I figure out where they are will post. But don't hold your breath as you will turn blue.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks to the efforts of our investigative journalists, we have updates to the Lefter's Village hypocrisy exposed in the last issue of the Righter's Village News


You have landed the job of Righters Village News Official Photo Journalist, Kitty! Kudos and Congrats! :thumbup:  :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

hope this works I hate this lap top. it didn't work. I really have to learn how this #@!"+&^%% lap top works


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Love `em all westy....you always find wonderful pics
> :thumbup:
> 
> I especially liked the Fauxahantas Liarwatha pic. But they were all excellent


So is your way with words Wendy! :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> my grandpa had one of those. I use to play it. Well when your four I press the keys and cousin pulled he box . It was fun.


Aren't Solo and I a good looking team? Who would have thought a leader of the ice cream bandits had so much musical talent? The pool party will be sooooo much fun!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Seems that cursive writing is becoming a dying art. Too bad.


New Hampshire just passed a law wherein cursive & multiplication must be taught in N.H. schools. Good for them!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> hope this works I hate this lap top. it didn't work. I really have to learn how this #@!"+&^%% lap top works


What kind of laptop do you have Yarnie?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Aren't Solo and I a good looking team? Who would have thought a leader of the ice cream bandits had so much musical talent? The pool party will be sooooo much fun!


yes what a show we will have. I will provide ear plugs :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What kind of laptop do you have Yarnie?


Acer windows 7 can't attach pictures as attachment will not go in to brower and file will not open and I am ready to heave hoe it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> New Hampshire just passed a law wherein cursive & multiplication must be taught in N.H. schools. Good for them!


At least one state got it right.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

oh bleep bleep bleep. I need Bon to swear for me. I have not used lap top that much and this one is going into the list of drop it oh its broke have to get a new one.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> New Hampshire just passed a law wherein cursive & multiplication must be taught in N.H. schools. Good for them!


Great that they are doing that! Not only is cursive an attractive form of communication, but it helps the little ones with their hand eye coordination and manual dexterity development, so, later in life, they can become expert knitters and crocheters! :thumbup: ;-) :XD:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> New Hampshire just passed a law wherein cursive & multiplication must be taught in N.H. schools. Good for them!


That`s fantastic news GeorgieGirl. Way to go New Hampshire!!!!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night ladies and gent. I am very tired tonight, could be from getting up one hour earlier than normal. Chat tomorrow, again, God willing.&#9829;


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> oh bleep bleep bleep. I need Bon to swear for me. I have not used lap top that much and this one is going into the list of drop it oh its broke have to get a new one.


That`s how I felt this afternoon when my pull out keyboard drawer finally died. I had just typed something and my keyboard, drawer and mouse fell onto my ankles. The batteries fell out my keyboard too, but managed to retrieve them.
The keyboard drawer is just so flimsy. It`s been repaired so many times now that the chipboard stuff just couldn`t take anymore pressure. It`s been screwed and drilled and glued together one too many times. Time for a new pc desk methinks. Will probably get one for my Birthday in June if I hint to hubby often enough.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That`s how I felt this afternoon when my pull out keyboard drawer finally died. I had just typed something and my keyboard, drawer and mouse fell onto my ankles. The batteries fell out my keyboard too, but managed to retrieve them.
> The keyboard drawer is just so flimsy. It`s been repaired so many times now that the chipboard stuff just couldn`t take anymore pressure. It`s been screwed and drilled and glued together one too many times. Time for a new pc desk methinks. Will probably get one for my Birthday in June if I hint to hubby often enough.


You and I both need Bon don't we.

I have to learn this program and you need a new desk . Do hope you get a new one. Want me to put a bug into your loves ear. I am good at being buggie.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Kitty, your Liberal Logic pictures were perfect, absolutely perfect! So true.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night ladies and gent. I am very tired tonight, could be from getting up one hour earlier than normal. Chat tomorrow, again, God willing.♥


Nite Jokim hope yu get that extra hour back.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> New Hampshire just passed a law wherein cursive & multiplication must be taught in N.H. schools. Good for them!


Multiplication too? I can not believe multiplication was ever not on the curriculum.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yes what a show we will have. I will provide ear plugs :thumbup:


No ear plugs allowed - you have to hear the music to dance the pretzel


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Acer windows 7 can't attach pictures as attachment will not go in to brower and file will not open and I am ready to heave hoe it.


Mine is an Acer with windows7 too. When you click on "choose file" does it take you to the Pictures directory?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> That`s how I felt this afternoon when my pull out keyboard drawer finally died. I had just typed something and my keyboard, drawer and mouse fell onto my ankles. The batteries fell out my keyboard too, but managed to retrieve them.
> The keyboard drawer is just so flimsy. It`s been repaired so many times now that the chipboard stuff just couldn`t take anymore pressure. It`s been screwed and drilled and glued together one too many times. Time for a new pc desk methinks. Will probably get one for my Birthday in June if I hint to hubby often enough.


That sounds like a nice gift Wendy; maybe your birthday gift will even arrive a little early.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Multiplication too? I can not believe multiplication was ever not on the curriculum.


Yep, the article said both cursive AND MULTIPLICATION. I don't understand this new math. I've always been good at math - always - but recently attempted helping my GD with her 2nd grade addition - she tried instructing me on how they do addition now in her 2nd grade class & I COULD NOT understand what she was doing. I finally told her she'd have to have her mom help her. I personally think it's dumbing down our kids ----- let alone the grandparents.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Enterprising young son you had,CB. Has he gone into business? Sounds like he had the makings of a great salesman.  :lol:


He has a business but not in sales. He does like to wheel and deal on Jeep parts. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Be careful how you knit vis a vis that pesky recurring cut, Wendy Bee.
> I've had that happen to me more than once and it is a nuisance at best to have that cut.


Is you hand well enough to knit?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe it was being the oldest child, but I always had a very strong sense of responsibility and never wanted to disappoint my parents.


I think you are right. I still don't wait to disappoint my mother. Maybe it is the oldest child gene.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Mine is an Acer with windows7 too. When you click on "choose file" does it take you to the Pictures directory?


yes then what


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: :lol: that you were! We now have headline entertainment for our summer pool party


I think we need to change the boots. You know how we like our Red Prada's. :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> oh bleep bleep bleep. I need Bon to swear for me. I have not used lap top that much and this one is going into the list of drop it oh its broke have to get a new one.


Here I am, yarnie. Peeking in for a minute.

Here you go:

!#%^#%@#[email protected]$^%$^$!#%$^&! Ptooey!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Great that they are doing that! Not only is cursive an attractive form of communication, but it helps the little ones with their hand eye coordination and manual dexterity development, so, later in life, they can become expert knitters and crocheters! :thumbup: ;-) :XD:


I like your logic! :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Kitty, your Liberal Logic pictures were perfect, absolutely perfect! So true.


and there are so many more ...
http://liberallogic101.com/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've had glass tops for a long time too; I like them. I meant the bottom of the oven has a plate that covers the baking element. It should make clean up easier too but I thought it would take a little longer to warm up the oven.


I don't know anything about a bottom plate. Hmm maybe you are right. I do hate to clean the heating element so that sounds like a good idea. Did you get the one that is stainless steel with cobalt blue?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Someone already has :thumbup:


Whoopi said abortion isn't really "death-death," like war.

Hmm....I wonder what kind of death it is? Is she a nut-case, or what?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks to the efforts of our investigative journalists, we have updates to the Lefter's Village hypocrisy exposed in the last issue of the Righter's Village News


These are excellent, WCK!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Here I am, yarnie. Peeking in for a minute.
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> !#%^#%@#[email protected]$^%$^$!#%$^&! Ptooey!


Oh thanks Bon I really need that tonight. i went on site that WCK posted and this bla bing thing froze.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yes then what


Scroll to the directory that has your pic and click on it and then double click on the pic and it takes me back to KP


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think we need to change the boots. You know how we like our Red Prada's. :XD:


Well I guess I could trade in the bright canary yellow gum boots for red pradas if they're still available.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think we need to change the boots. You know how we like our Red Prada's. :XD:


I can borrow your hip waders. meant husbands hip waders.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yep, the article said both cursive AND MULTIPLICATION. I don't understand this new math. I've always been good at math - always - but recently attempted helping my GD with her 2nd grade addition - she tried instructing me on how they do addition now in her 2nd grade class & I COULD NOT understand what she was doing. I finally told her she'd have to have her mom help her. I personally think it's dumbing down our kids ----- let alone the grandparents.


I googled New Hampshire and Multiplication because I couldn't imagine what was driving this legislation. I feared it was an idea that they could just teach students to use a calculator instead of learning math facts. I don't doubt that educators might come up with that idea, but I think it was just an effort by the state to set some educational standards. No schools seemed to be suggesting that multiplication tables should not be taught.

I do worry about the quality of educators graduating from universities today. Most elementary teachers today cannot write well and are confused by fancy new theories for teaching reading and math when we have tried and true methods that work. So, they make teaching and learning harder than it needs to be. I just think the professors in university education departments feel compelled to propose new ideas every few years. So they turn out uneducated and ineffective teachers. It is sad.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know anything about a bottom plate. Hmm maybe you are right. I do hate to clean the heating element so that sounds like a good idea. Did you get the one that is stainless steel with cobalt blue?


No I got a white one that matches all the other appliances and a regular enamel type interior and the racks are coated so they should easily wipe clean. I made ribs and roasted veggies for dinner tonight and it worked fine. Maybe you'll get the cobalt blue when yours needs replacing?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh thanks Bon I really need that tonight. i went on site that WCK posted and this bla bing thing froze.


Sorry Yarnie - did I put a bad link on?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Scroll to the directory that has your pic and click on it and then double click on the pic and it takes me back to KP


tried it not happening. poo poo


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Someone already has :thumbup:


You know all about pretzels and have even met a true to life pretzel. Could they walk in a straight line? Or did they turn left? That would mean they kept going in circles. :shock: :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks to the efforts of our investigative journalists, we have updates to the Lefter's Village hypocrisy exposed in the last issue of the Righter's Village News


all so true ! We could keep the village hypocrisy going on forever. There is a new story everyday? :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :!: :!: :!: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :|  :-o :?: :hunf: :-( :thumbdown:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Whoopi said abortion isn't really "death-death," like war.
> 
> Hmm....I wonder what kind of death it is? Is she a nut-case, or what?


yes yes and yes. she is.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Whoopi said abortion isn't really "death-death," like war.
> 
> Hmm....I wonder what kind of death it is? Is she a nut-case, or what?


I think she's the "or what" ...
When does she think it become death-death?
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/health/news/9113394/Killing-babies-no-different-from-abortion-experts-say.html


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> all so true ! We could keep the village hypocrisy going on forever. There is a new story everyday? :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :!: :!: :!: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :|  :-o :?: :hunf: :-( :thumbdown:


No no don't say news story every day. I can't figure out what i am doing isn't it bad enough. :shock: :?:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> oh my oh my I have the depends on holed. Isn't that to funny. Way to go lady.
> That's why you are in charge of the Righter Village Photos.


She does a great job. They were all spot on. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> all so true ! We could keep the village hypocrisy going on forever. There is a new story everyday? :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :!: :!: :!: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :|  :-o :?: :hunf: :-( :thumbdown:


Hard to believe that a liberal supporter of eugenics that believed too many poor black babies were being born made it onto your Supreme Court. And some of today's "liberal" people believe that most racists are southern, white born again Christians :roll: :evil:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> New Hampshire just passed a law wherein cursive & multiplication must be taught in N.H. schools. Good for them!


Good for them. It should have never been taken out. They are talking about it in Arkansas. Crazy. Why don't they just do it?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hard to believe that a liberal supporter of eugenics that believed too many poor black babies were being born made it onto your Supreme Court. And some of today's "liberal" people believe that most racists are southern, white born again Christians :roll: :evil:


It's sad to think about all those little ones where never given a chance to live, Like their mothers were.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> oh bleep bleep bleep. I need Bon to swear for me. I have not used lap top that much and this one is going into the list of drop it oh its broke have to get a new one.


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No ear plugs allowed - you have to hear the music to dance the pretzel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Here I am, yarnie. Peeking in for a minute.
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> !#%^#%@#[email protected]$^%$^$!#%$^&! Ptooey!


Sorry Yarnie. Bon has you beat. The spitting at the end is what does it. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sorry Yarnie. Bon has you beat. The spitting at the end is what does it. :XD:


I know she is the pro on DP and always comes through for us. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Calling Jayne, Thumper, ruKnitting. Please report in to DP. We want to know if your still there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well I guess I could trade in the bright canary yellow gum boots for red pradas if they're still available.


I think the queen has a few pairs left. :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off to dream land here. So God Bless all andif God wills it see you tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No I got a white one that matches all the other appliances and a regular enamel type interior and the racks are coated so they should easily wipe clean. I made ribs and roasted veggies for dinner tonight and it worked fine. Maybe you'll get the cobalt blue when yours needs replacing?


I'm glad you like it. I will stick with black because of my stove top oven , floor and dishwasher is black. My fridge is white and will replace it with black . I love the white tho.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This Arkansas mom has the right idea:
> 
> http://www.westernjournalism.com/arkansas-mom-exposes-common-core-nightmare/#lMX9vp98KkeywTBx.97


Our news with our new governor. The RIGHT governor. PTL
http://www.arktimes.com/ArkansasBlog/archives/2015/03/06/house-approves-bill-to-end-use-of-common-core-test


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think she's the "or what" ...
> When does she think it become death-death?
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/health/news/9113394/Killing-babies-no-different-from-abortion-experts-say.html


That is so sad. Makes me what to slap a lib.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Calling Jayne, Thumper, ruKnitting. Please report in to DP. We want to know if your still there.


Don't forget about gtz.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> This Arkansas mom has the right idea:
> 
> http://www.westernjournalism.com/arkansas-mom-exposes-common-core-nightmare/#lMX9vp98KkeywTBx.97


 :shock: 90 hashtags in 18 circles?? I don't know anything about common core, but from where I look at it that isn't any better than counting on your fingers!

Many of our school districts don't make sure students know the material before advancing to the next level. Our overall rankings are dropping. Last year some politicians/bureaucrats decided they needed to go to countries where students excelled in math and sciences to understand what we could be doing differently. DUH!! - how does it pass over their heads that other students are taught the principles, drilled in the tables, have to complete assignments, have to meet a standard to advance???

Then they wonder and complain about parents taking their kids out of the system into private schools or home schooling them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am getting off too. Night WCK I hope you get your sleep tonight.
Bon let us know how your DH is doing. &#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :shock: 90 hashtags in 18 circles?? I don't know anything about common core, but from where I look at it that isn't any better than counting on your fingers!
> 
> Many of our school districts don't make sure students know the material before advancing to the next level. Our overall rankings are dropping. Last year some politicians/bureaucrats decided they needed to go to countries where students excelled in math and sciences to understand what we could be doing differently. DUH!! - how does it pass over their heads that other students are taught the principles, drilled in the tables, have to complete assignments, have to meet a standard to advance???
> Yes I agree. That is the reason that my DS took our GD out of school and home schooled her . She is at our church school her Senior year. She made better grades in home schooling with her mother teaching her.
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am getting off too. Night WCK I hope you get your sleep tonight.
> Bon let us know how your DH is doing. ♥


Sleep well CB. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Why I am proud to be a Conservative. 

Conservatives are compassionate and are willing to make sacrifices for their fellow man. They are definitely more respectful of others than are liberals who are hypocrites and only pretend to be tolerant. Also, its a known fact that conservatives give more to charity then liberals do. The liberals answer to questions of morals and ethics is that there are no absolutes, no black and white, no good and evil, there is only fifty shades of gray. I find most of them to be pompous and arrogant and they really believe that they are in the mainstream of thinking when in fact they are in the minority and a minority with decreasing numbers. It's no accident that liberals are for the most part atheists. They bow to their own intellects and if they do believe in God it is always God according to themselves! Observe the cities with the greatest poverty and crime - they are democrat and have been for half a century. They hang out together in clusters in the big cities on the coasts where they are insular in thinking and while they are blind to the dangers of Islamists they are afraid of the rising seas!

Personal responsibility is a good thing, free markets is a good thing, lower taxes is a good thing, oil, gas, and coal are organic and a good thing, gaining admission to college or getting a promotion at work based on ones merit is a good thing, school vouchers is a good thing, having the right to protect ones family is a good thing, legal immigration is a good thing, having morals is a good thing, protecting life from beginning to end is a good thing, knowing and loving God is a very good thing and is the only thing that makes for a truly civilized human being. 

I am not only glad to say I'm proud to be a conservative but also Im blessed to be a conservative!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Morning ladies, I have been busy enjoying the nice weather & staying busy with get-to-gathers with neighbors in the park. There is always something going on & if no planned party, then they will drop by to say they are grilling burgers & bring your own drinks & a side dish!

Such fun going on everyday then there is the pool, hot tub & sauna. We haven't done anymore remodeling, but plan a little in the fall. We have a friend who is a carpenter who says if he & wife can stay with us he will do the work free! I want the laundry room made level with the floor as there are 3 steps down & I'm afraid of falling. Will take picture so you can see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Saw this -- isn't it cute!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Too much time & yarn!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I must do my morning exercise!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

more lies and hypocrisy..... "Keystone would carry U.S. crude as well, would mostly be refined and used in the U.S. and would support jobs in the U.S. oil industry. Nonetheless, The Washington Post noted, Mr. Obama continues to repeat claims that are demonstrably false."

Mr. Obamas opposition to Keystone comes in the face of a shortage of pipeline capacity in the U.S., which is pushing ever-more oil onto trains. Oil shipments in 2014 were 52 times greater than six years earlier, growing to 500,000 cars a day from 9,500 in 2008. More than two-thirds of the oil from the Bakken region moves by rail due to pipeline limits.

"One of the biggest U.S. carriers is Burlington Northern Santa Fe, owned by Warren Buffett, the billionaire supporter of Mr. Obama. Mr. Buffett also owns the company that builds the tank cars for oil carriers. It was a BNSF train that derailed outside Galena."

http://news.nationalpost.com/2015/03/09/kelly-mcparland-obama-warns-that-pipelines-are-dangerous-as-oil-trains-explode-in-flames/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Why I am proud to be a Conservative.
> 
> Conservatives are compassionate and are willing to make sacrifices for their fellow man. They are definitely more respectful of others than are liberals who are hypocrites and only pretend to be tolerant. Also, its a known fact that conservatives give more to charity then liberals do. The liberals answer to questions of morals and ethics is that there are no absolutes, no black and white, no good and evil, there is only fifty shades of gray. I find most of them to be pompous and arrogant and they really believe that they are in the mainstream of thinking when in fact they are in the minority and a minority with decreasing numbers. It's no accident that liberals are for the most part atheists. They bow to their own intellects and if they do believe in God it is always God according to themselves! Observe the cities with the greatest poverty and crime - they are democrat and have been for half a century. They hang out together in clusters in the big cities on the coasts where they are insular in thinking and while they are blind to the dangers of Islamists they are afraid of the rising seas!
> 
> ...


Very well said!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Morning ladies, I have been busy enjoying the nice weather & staying busy with get-to-gathers with neighbors in the park. There is always something going on & if no planned party, then they will drop by to say they are grilling burgers & bring your own drinks & a side dish!
> 
> Such fun going on everyday then there is the pool, hot tub & sauna. We haven't done anymore remodeling, but plan a little in the fall. We have a friend who is a carpenter who says if he & wife can stay with us he will do the work free! I want the laundry room made level with the floor as there are 3 steps down & I'm afraid of falling. Will take picture so you can see what I'm talking about.


Happy to hear the weather is better and you're having a good time with new friends. Love all your pics.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> more lies and hypocrisy..... "Keystone would carry U.S. crude as well, would mostly be refined and used in the U.S. and would support jobs in the U.S. oil industry. Nonetheless, The Washington Post noted, Mr. Obama continues to repeat claims that are demonstrably false."
> 
> Mr. Obamas opposition to Keystone comes in the face of a shortage of pipeline capacity in the U.S., which is pushing ever-more oil onto trains. Oil shipments in 2014 were 52 times greater than six years earlier, growing to 500,000 cars a day from 9,500 in 2008. More than two-thirds of the oil from the Bakken region moves by rail due to pipeline limits.
> 
> ...


Warren Buffett is a man who supports anyone/anything who/that will benefit him! A lot of people think they will become rich if they follow him--such a lie!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You and I both need Bon don't we.
> 
> I have to learn this program and you need a new desk . Do hope you get a new one. Want me to put a bug into your loves ear. I am good at being buggie.


Thanks Yarny ♥....hubby got the bug in his ear from me as I had to use my last Band Aid on my foot from a scratch where the keyboard drawer fell on it, and didn`t have any left for my finger. So I didn`t get to knit as much as I would have liked to last night.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Our water update....
We would have had water last night but for a plumbing piece hubby needed but wasn`t able to get as Lowes had already closed. It was a T shaped pipe piece with a spigot for behind the toilet. He only replaced it last year, but when the Arctic temps froze the water in the toilet bowl the pipe must have expanded and burst on the seam where hubby couldn`t see it unless he knew what to look for.
He`s gone to Lowes now to buy another one (and a spare) as well as pay our cable internet/phone bill.
PTL I can have a hot shower tonight, use my dishwasher etc etc


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is so sad. Makes me what to slap a lib.


Libs just can't get their heads around the idea that all people (infants, teenagers, adults, and the elderly) deserve to be treated with respect and not be killed by another person. Everyone of these is a human being at different stages of development. Disrupting that cycle of development to improve your life is immoral and if the other person dies, it is murder. Putting one person's needs above another's needs is the evidence that you are putting yourself above God's plan.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Our water update....
> We would have had water last night but for a plumbing piece hubby needed but wasn`t able to get as Lowes had already closed. It was a T shaped pipe piece with a spigot for behind the toilet. He only replaced it last year, but when the Arctic temps froze the water in the toilet bowl the pipe must have expanded and burst on the seam where hubby couldn`t see it unless he knew what to look for.
> He`s gone to Lowes now to buy another one (and a spare) as well as pay our cable internet/phone bill.
> PTL I can have a hot shower tonight, use my dishwasher etc etc


Wendy, I can only hope that I would be able to deal with lack of water or the cold as well as you have. You are so capable and don't seem resentful. I am not sure that I could handle it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Why I am proud to be a Conservative.
> 
> Conservatives are compassionate and are willing to make sacrifices for their fellow man. They are definitely more respectful of others than are liberals who are hypocrites and only pretend to be tolerant. Also, its a known fact that conservatives give more to charity then liberals do. The liberals answer to questions of morals and ethics is that there are no absolutes, no black and white, no good and evil, there is only fifty shades of gray. I find most of them to be pompous and arrogant and they really believe that they are in the mainstream of thinking when in fact they are in the minority and a minority with decreasing numbers. It's no accident that liberals are for the most part atheists. They bow to their own intellects and if they do believe in God it is always God according to themselves! Observe the cities with the greatest poverty and crime - they are democrat and have been for half a century. They hang out together in clusters in the big cities on the coasts where they are insular in thinking and while they are blind to the dangers of Islamists they are afraid of the rising seas!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Saw this -- isn't it cute!


Yes they are cute. I am so glad you are enjoying your neighborhood. When my DH and my boys stay at a camp ground they say it is like that. Makes you want to move to Florida to have all of that fun in the sun. I missed you and am happy you are happy. XX♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I must do my morning exercise!


hahahhaahhahhaha 42 long. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Our water update....
> We would have had water last night but for a plumbing piece hubby needed but wasn`t able to get as Lowes had already closed. It was a T shaped pipe piece with a spigot for behind the toilet. He only replaced it last year, but when the Arctic temps froze the water in the toilet bowl the pipe must have expanded and burst on the seam where hubby couldn`t see it unless he knew what to look for.
> He`s gone to Lowes now to buy another one (and a spare) as well as pay our cable internet/phone bill.
> PTL I can have a hot shower tonight, use my dishwasher etc etc


Maybe you need to have your hot water tank connected to your commode. My DB 's plumber did it by accident when he built his first house or get one of those bird water heaters for you commode. I have really been worried about you lately with your water being out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Libs just can't get their heads around the idea that all people (infants, teenagers, adults, and the elderly) deserve to be treated with respect and not be killed by another person. Everyone of these is a human being at different stages of development. Disrupting that cycle of development to improve your life is immoral and if the other person dies, it is murder. Putting one person's needs above another's needs is the evidence that you are putting yourself above God's plan.


It is murder. They can claim it anyway they want but it is murdering a person! What is missing in someones reasoning that makes them think other wise? It is just selfishness on their part because they don't want to take responsibility for their actions. I agree with you .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> more lies and hypocrisy..... "Keystone would carry U.S. crude as well, would mostly be refined and used in the U.S. and would support jobs in the U.S. oil industry. Nonetheless, The Washington Post noted, Mr. Obama continues to repeat claims that are demonstrably false."
> 
> Mr. Obamas opposition to Keystone comes in the face of a shortage of pipeline capacity in the U.S., which is pushing ever-more oil onto trains. Oil shipments in 2014 were 52 times greater than six years earlier, growing to 500,000 cars a day from 9,500 in 2008. More than two-thirds of the oil from the Bakken region moves by rail due to pipeline limits.
> 
> ...


Do people not know that bombs are transferred by trains? All kind of dangerous things are delivered by trains that could go off. Dh used to have lists of the things they were carried on box cars. He told me I would be worried if I knew. People are stupid is all I can say. Dream world of ignorance.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't forget about gtz.


I've wondered what happened to GJZ?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :shock: 90 hashtags in 18 circles?? I don't know anything about common core, but from where I look at it that isn't any better than counting on your fingers!
> 
> Many of our school districts don't make sure students know the material before advancing to the next level. Our overall rankings are dropping. Last year some politicians/bureaucrats decided they needed to go to countries where students excelled in math and sciences to understand what we could be doing differently. DUH!! - how does it pass over their heads that other students are taught the principles, drilled in the tables, have to complete assignments, have to meet a standard to advance???
> 
> Then they wonder and complain about parents taking their kids out of the system into private schools or home schooling them.


Trust me, you don't want to know anything about Common Core. It was pushed into our schools by none other than Bill Gates (Microsoft), the uber billionaire and Liberal.

Gates and his followers want 100% control of people and while he personally funds philanthropic ventures and does a lot of good, it is all control of the masses he is after. After all, what does the richest man (if he still is?) in the USA need?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Why I am proud to be a Conservative.
> 
> Conservatives are compassionate and are willing to make sacrifices for their fellow man. They are definitely more respectful of others than are liberals who are hypocrites and only pretend to be tolerant. Also, its a known fact that conservatives give more to charity then liberals do. The liberals answer to questions of morals and ethics is that there are no absolutes, no black and white, no good and evil, there is only fifty shades of gray. I find most of them to be pompous and arrogant and they really believe that they are in the mainstream of thinking when in fact they are in the minority and a minority with decreasing numbers. It's no accident that liberals are for the most part atheists. They bow to their own intellects and if they do believe in God it is always God according to themselves! Observe the cities with the greatest poverty and crime - they are democrat and have been for half a century. They hang out together in clusters in the big cities on the coasts where they are insular in thinking and while they are blind to the dangers of Islamists they are afraid of the rising seas!
> 
> ...


Gerslay, this is good - very good! I stand with you, Proud to be a Conservative!

May I add to your comments?

I recognize a Conservative (me) as standing for and desiring *individual* freedom, in accordance to the Constitution and limiting the Federal Government. Conservatives believe in *personal* responsibility and follow the ethics, morals, rights and religious freedoms granted to them. Those things work from the bottom up in responsibility and assistance in all things: self, family, church, community, local, state, and lastly federal.

Except for the protection of our Nation, Govt rule and responsibility should be limited. Conservatives excel in the military, are first to volunteer and their strategies serve our Country better than Liberal ideals. You only have peace from a position of strength and that requires a formidable military.

To me, Liberals desire control over their fellow man, force their ideas and policies on everyone and want a socialist system where everyone looks to the Govt to take care of them, rather than themselves, and none stand on their own. Libs do not want real freedom in America.

Here's an excellent description, author unknown to me, I've kept re 'today's' Liberal American.

"Because you see, the contemporary American liberal is convinced that he is better than you. They fancy themselves to be more 'evolved'...that they reside on some higher plane of existence. They perceive that they possess wisdom that you don't, and by virtue of their wonderful swellness, they have a moral right to lead the nation. Their defining characteristic is sanctimoniousness...simply put, they think they 'know better' than you.

Their idea of freedom is that you are only entitled to those 'rights' which they have decided you 'should' have, or 'should' want, or 'should' need. And they will systematically rob you of one freedom after another, all the while telling you that you didn't need it in the first place, and you'll really be better off without it. They'll promise you everything you 'need', just as soon as they finish taking away all the stuff you don't. "

I'll end with this familiar quote:
_"A government big enough to give you everything you want, is strong enough to take everything you have."_
-Thomas Jefferson


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Wendy, I can only hope that I would be able to deal with lack of water or the cold as well as you have. You are so capable and don't seem resentful. I am not sure that I could handle it.


Thanks Knitty ♥
Last night I washed my fave robe and flannel nightie and sons work shirts and let them soak. I rinsed them out, and added fabric softener so I could hang them out on the washing line this morning. I love love love the smell of line dried clothes...best perfume in the world. I`ll wear them tonight after my shower, and/or bath.
It`s supposed to rain tomorrow, and Wednesday


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway! So good to hear from you - love your pictures.

Check in again soon, once you are out of the pool, hot tub and sauna and sufficiently bronzed, shaken and stirred. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://shoebat.com/2015/03/06/hillarys-connection-to-the-muslim-brotherhood-and-her-multiple-private-emails-with-her-muslim-assistant-h


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> more lies and hypocrisy..... "Keystone would carry U.S. crude as well, would mostly be refined and used in the U.S. and would support jobs in the U.S. oil industry. Nonetheless, The Washington Post noted, Mr. Obama continues to repeat claims that are demonstrably false."
> 
> Mr. Obamas opposition to Keystone comes in the face of a shortage of pipeline capacity in the U.S., which is pushing ever-more oil onto trains. Oil shipments in 2014 were 52 times greater than six years earlier, growing to 500,000 cars a day from 9,500 in 2008. More than two-thirds of the oil from the Bakken region moves by rail due to pipeline limits.
> 
> ...


WCK - the Libs would never admit to <0's reasons for not wanting the pipeline. Buffett is supposed to be their secret weapon. NOT! Always, follow the money, in this case Buffett's and Tom Steyer - both billionaires and <0 contributors who don't want their fortunes and cash flow impacted by Keystone.

There isn't a single reason NOT to approve Keystone, other than mega $$$$$ will stop flowing into <0's Dem party if approved.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Our water update....
> We would have had water last night but for a plumbing piece hubby needed but wasn`t able to get as Lowes had already closed. It was a T shaped pipe piece with a spigot for behind the toilet. He only replaced it last year, but when the Arctic temps froze the water in the toilet bowl the pipe must have expanded and burst on the seam where hubby couldn`t see it unless he knew what to look for.
> He`s gone to Lowes now to buy another one (and a spare) as well as pay our cable internet/phone bill.
> PTL I can have a hot shower tonight, use my dishwasher etc etc


 :thumbup: hope all goes well with the repairs


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: :lol: that you were! We now have headline entertainment for our summer pool party


You look so annoyingly happy. :evil: :evil: Maybe we could share the accordion. Do your prefer being right or left handed?

Oh man, was that ever a dumb question - :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks to the efforts of our investigative journalists, we have updates to the Lefter's Village hypocrisy exposed in the last issue of the Righter's Village News


Hillary lives up to the first one with everything she does. The latest email scandal screams I will do as I please as I'm above the law.

If Hillary doesn't get the nomination, as Democrats are distancing themselves from her now, does that mean that Obama could attempt a 3rd term? Who else do they have?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Are you talking about me?   I played the accordion in the 6th grade. I spent too much time talking to my friends that I never went up to pick out an instrument and all that was left was the accordion or bassoon. I should have gone for the bassoon, although both were difficult to lug around.


Solo, *bite your tongue!* You are NOT an accordion playing Liberal, are you? I said I know of two Libs, one on KP, who claims to play the squeeze box.

I was speaking about the infamous, island owner, who hates cruises but goes on them, buried her hubby and raised him from the dead, KP Liberal, lovingly known as HuckIng. She claims she can play an accordion - I'm certain I prefer your untrained bassoon music.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Aren't Solo and I a good looking team? Who would have thought a leader of the ice cream bandits had so much musical talent? The pool party will be sooooo much fun!


It was that musical talent that kept the getaway vehicle rolling down the road with the added element of the chase.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yep, the article said both cursive AND MULTIPLICATION. I don't understand this new math. I've always been good at math - always - but recently attempted helping my GD with her 2nd grade addition - she tried instructing me on how they do addition now in her 2nd grade class & I COULD NOT understand what she was doing. I finally told her she'd have to have her mom help her. I personally think it's dumbing down our kids ----- let alone the grandparents.


People all over the country are saying the same thing about common core. The people are winning in some school districts and common core is being ousted. Our educational system has enough problems and certainly doesn't need common core to add to the problems.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do people not know that bombs are transferred by trains? All kind of dangerous things are delivered by trains that could go off. Dh used to have lists of the things they were carried on box cars. He told me I would be worried if I knew. People are stupid is all I can say. Dream world of ignorance.


4/


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Well I guess I could trade in the bright canary yellow gum boots for red pradas if they're still available.


And ruin your look? If you're going to get all dressed up, I'm not playing next to you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Our water update....
> We would have had water last night but for a plumbing piece hubby needed but wasn`t able to get as Lowes had already closed. It was a T shaped pipe piece with a spigot for behind the toilet. He only replaced it last year, but when the Arctic temps froze the water in the toilet bowl the pipe must have expanded and burst on the seam where hubby couldn`t see it unless he knew what to look for.
> He`s gone to Lowes now to buy another one (and a spare) as well as pay our cable internet/phone bill.
> PTL I can have a hot shower tonight, use my dishwasher etc etc


It is good that Mr. WB is so mechanically inclined. I do hope you get that hot shower tonight. You first, dishes next.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is you hand well enough to knit?


My hand, and by this I mean the one I had stitches in, is fine, just a minor scar. What sometimes hurts is this spot on my right thumb. I must be putting certain pressure on it when I knit (continental style). It's so automatic, I don't even realize it until it starts to hurt. During the winter's super dry air, it's easy for this spot to crack and bleed. Yuck! I just put a bandaid on it and keep on knitting! ;-) :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think you are right. I still don't wait to disappoint my mother. Maybe it is the oldest child gene.


Being the oldest, you were also given the most responsibility. That trait will never go away. It's part of your character. I know. ;-)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> My hand, and by this I mean the one I had stitches in, is fine, just a minor scar. What sometimes hurts is this spot on my right thumb. I must be putting certain pressure on it when I knit (continental style). It's so automatic, I don't even realize it until it starts to hurt. During the winter's super dry air, it's easy for this spot to crack and bleed. Yuck! I just put a bandaid on it and keep on knitting! ;-) :XD:


I have a place like that. I cut it once - a tiny cut, almost just a prick. Now, whenever I peel an apple, potato, or whatever in that same manner, it comes back. I don't even remember the knife touching it. Usually I now use a carrot peeler to peel instead of my trusty knife. Isn't it strange how these things comes back? I know that skin gets thinner as we get older.

Ah - the human body is a wondrous and mysterious thing. Some might call it weird! :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Being the oldest, you were also given the most responsibility. That trait will never go away. It's part of your character. I know. ;-)


I think that's the case, too. I never wanted to disappoint my parents. Once my father had to come in to talk to my teacher. I was in 5th or 6th grade. I felt horrible - and I thought he had tears in his eyes. Strangest thing - he didn't. But he didn't agree with the teacher, went to the principal, and she said there was a personality clash and put me in another class! Go, Dad!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> My hand, and by this I mean the one I had stitches in, is fine, just a minor scar. What sometimes hurts is this spot on my right thumb. I must be putting certain pressure on it when I knit (continental style). It's so automatic, I don't even realize it until it starts to hurt. During the winter's super dry air, it's easy for this spot to crack and bleed. Yuck! I just put a bandaid on it and keep on knitting! ;-) :XD:


You healed quickly - so glad!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I have a place like that. I cut it once - a tiny cut, almost just a prick. Now, whenever I peel an apple, potato, or whatever in that same manner, it comes back. I don't even remember the knife touching it. Usually I now use a carrot peeler to peel instead of my trusty knife. Isn't it strange how these things comes back? I know that skin gets thinner as we get older.
> 
> Ah - the human body is a wondrous and mysterious thing. Some might call it weird! :shock:


Maybe you cut the nerves. When I sewed over my fingernail with the sewing machine years ago it hurt forever. Also when I cut into my finger with a sharp pair of scissors . Maybe I am too dangerous while I am sewing. Doesn't count the times I have sat on my knitting needles.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> and there are so many more ...
> http://liberallogic101.com/


Thanks for enlightening us, but for others it's wasted as it goes right over their heads. ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Whoopi said abortion isn't really "death-death," like war.
> 
> Hmm....I wonder what kind of death it is? Is she a nut-case, or what?


Perhaps she has experience. :wink:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hard to believe that a liberal supporter of eugenics that believed too many poor black babies were being born made it onto your Supreme Court. And some of today's "liberal" people believe that most racists are southern, white born again Christians :roll: :evil:


Margaret Sanger, founder of Planned Parenthood, believed that contraceptives should be used as birth control for the undesirable ethnic groups, in the 1930's, blacks, immigrants from eastern and southern Europe, etc... . Reminds you of anyone else with the same attitude, in the '30's, head of a political movement, head of state? ? ?
Come on, shake up those brain cells, you can come up with the answer, if you really, really concentrate!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It's sad to think about all those little ones where never given a chance to live, Like their mothers were.


'Fear of the Lord is the beginning of wisdom' -Proverbs


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I'm glad you like it. I will stick with black because of my stove top oven , floor and dishwasher is black. My fridge is white and will replace it with black . I love the white tho.


Don't your black appliances show dirt and dust easily, CB?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This Arkansas mom has the right idea:
> 
> http://www.westernjournalism.com/arkansas-mom-exposes-common-core-nightmare/#lMX9vp98KkeywTBx.97


Our gov. cuomo, is in love with 'commun.' core. Shows you where he's from. :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Why I am proud to be a Conservative.
> 
> Conservatives are compassionate and are willing to make sacrifices for their fellow man. They are definitely more respectful of others than are liberals who are hypocrites and only pretend to be tolerant. Also, its a known fact that conservatives give more to charity then liberals do. The liberals answer to questions of morals and ethics is that there are no absolutes, no black and white, no good and evil, there is only fifty shades of gray. I find most of them to be pompous and arrogant and they really believe that they are in the mainstream of thinking when in fact they are in the minority and a minority with decreasing numbers. It's no accident that liberals are for the most part atheists. They bow to their own intellects and if they do believe in God it is always God according to themselves! Observe the cities with the greatest poverty and crime - they are democrat and have been for half a century. They hang out together in clusters in the big cities on the coasts where they are insular in thinking and while they are blind to the dangers of Islamists they are afraid of the rising seas!
> 
> ...


Thank you Gerslay, for stating what I also feel, so succinctly! I stand with you. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Our water update....
> We would have had water last night but for a plumbing piece hubby needed but wasn`t able to get as Lowes had already closed. It was a T shaped pipe piece with a spigot for behind the toilet. He only replaced it last year, but when the Arctic temps froze the water in the toilet bowl the pipe must have expanded and burst on the seam where hubby couldn`t see it unless he knew what to look for.
> He`s gone to Lowes now to buy another one (and a spare) as well as pay our cable internet/phone bill.
> PTL I can have a hot shower tonight, use my dishwasher etc etc


We're also hoping that you will have a hot shower tonight. You've waited long enough. Patience of a saint, WendyBee!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Libs just can't get their heads around the idea that all people (infants, teenagers, adults, and the elderly) deserve to be treated with respect and not be killed by another person. Everyone of these is a human being at different stages of development. Disrupting that cycle of development to improve your life is immoral and if the other person dies, it is murder. Putting one person's needs above another's needs is the evidence that you are putting yourself above God's plan.


Well stated, KC. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Hillary lives up to the first one with everything she does. The latest email scandal screams I will do as I please as I'm above the law.
> 
> If Hillary doesn't get the nomination, as Democrats are distancing themselves from her now, does that mean that Obama could attempt a 3rd term? Who else do they have?


...ew... (shhhh)............... :evil:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I have a place like that. I cut it once - a tiny cut, almost just a prick. Now, whenever I peel an apple, potato, or whatever in that same manner, it comes back. I don't even remember the knife touching it. Usually I now use a carrot peeler to peel instead of my trusty knife. Isn't it strange how these things comes back? I know that skin gets thinner as we get older.
> 
> Ah - the human body is a wondrous and mysterious thing. Some might call it weird! :shock:


...hmmmm...I thought we developed thicker skin as we got older...?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe you cut the nerves. When I sewed over my fingernail with the sewing machine years ago it hurt forever. Also when I cut into my finger with a sharp pair of scissors . Maybe I am too dangerous while I am sewing. Doesn't count the times I have sat on my knitting needles.


...Ouch!!! :wink: :-D


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

We got a leaflet from our cable company about the new charges from May 1st. And it`s all to do with all this net neutrality nonsense. May as well call it net neutered 
We will now be charged by gigabytes each month. Even watching Netflix streaming bumps it up significantly. What a rip off. Every 10 gigs over the allotted amount is $10 extra.
Thanks <0 and libs


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Don't your black appliances show dirt and dust easily, CB?


My iron oven doesn't but my black stove does. I clean it every day anyway . You can clean it with Windex and the microwave. Just like a window. My dishwasher is the hardest to keep clean.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Announcement!

The lame stream media isn't biased or favor Dems and Libs.

Oh, no, not a chance.

The reason the photo published by The New York Times didn't show President Bush and Laura Bush who participated in the March across the bridge in Selma was lack of space on the front page. (so President Bush & Laura didn't make the cut only <0 and Michelle Obama did)

Morons! <0 will be remembered for being the most divisive President in USA history and the President who was bought and protected by the lame stream media.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Sigh, it never ends, scandal after scandal after scandal in this Administration.

Now, presumably because Mendes (NJ Democrat) spoke out against some of <0's ideas, Mendes will be indicted for his alleged antics.

Really surprising because a Dem President and AG are going after an elected Dem. Going against <0 is truly fatal in the political arena.

What is HillBillary gonna do? She and BillyBob have never liked <0, and he isn't facing another election. Watch for flying knives.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Conservative Tribune
BOMBSHELL: Bank Records Reveal Who FUNDED Boston Bombers This is Insane

Connecting the dots on the Boston bomber story just got a little easier thanks to bank documents revealing just who funded the mosque where accused bomber Dzhokhar Tsarnaev prayed.

Tsarnaev prayed at the Islamic Society of Boston in Cambridge, Mass., and their recently revealed bank records disclose multiple Saudi and Gulf-area donors who gave millions to the organization.

The records were obtained by court order during the ISBs lawsuit against the Americans for Peace and Tolerance for libel. During the discovery process for that trial, documents revealed the organizations links to Islamic extremism and terrorism.

Needless to say, they dropped their case as their ties to terrorism became more exposed. However, the names revealed on those documents are now a matter of public record.

According to the records, Walid Fitaihi and his family were the largest donors to the ISB, with a total amount of $2,387,025.

Fitaihi is on the ISBs Board of Trustees and is one of its legal owners. Fitaihi recently expressed anti-Semitic sentiments in articles published in Arabic-language newspapers.

Other donors include the Islamic Development Bank with a donation of $1,000,000 and the National Commercial Bank of Saudi Arabia with $50,000. Both of these entities have connections to the 9/11 attacks (H/T Breitbart).

The documents also reveal other donations from Khalid Bin Mahfouz, who funneled millions of dollars to Osama bin Laden.

Even the Arab Bank donated money to the ISB, says the source.

The list of ISB donors from among Saudi Arabias rich elite goes on and on, with much-needed research continuing into each and every one.

While there is still much to be uncovered, one thing is for certain. Dzhokhar Tsarnaevs radicalism was funded by the usual suspects  the same radicals who fund radical Islam around the world.

Its time for the United States to wake up and put an end to the money flowing from radical Middle East sources into U.S. mosques.
http://conservativetribune.com/who-funded-boston-bombers/


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Announcement!
> 
> The lame stream media isn't biased or favor Dems and Libs.
> 
> ...


Yes, I saw that on the news, also. That is why the news media is tanking fast, followed closely by the networks.
'Back to the USSR'!  :evil:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> 4/


 What?
Do you mean is Timmy in the well? 
:lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is a list of things DH told me a train carries. Nuclear waste, military munitions , compressed gas, chlorine gas, Hydrogen gas, gasoline, crude oil, industrial oil cooking oil,fertilizers ,ammonia nitrate, herbicides and insecticides, chemicals,carbide , mercury, propane, acids , etc. There is more but you get the picture. One of the most dangerous jobs to have.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Announcement!
> 
> The lame stream media isn't biased or favor Dems and Libs.
> 
> ...


In all my years on this earth I have never known a President so petulant and petty... and a media who carries so much water for <0 they must have muscles like Popeye


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Solo, *bite your tongue!* You are NOT an accordion playing Liberal, are you? I said I know of two Libs, one on KP, who claims to play the squeeze box.
> 
> I was speaking about the infamous, island owner, who hates cruises but goes on them, buried her hubby and raised him from the dead, KP Liberal, lovingly known as HuckIng. She claims she can play an accordion - I'm certain I prefer your untrained bassoon music.


Oh, I love the way you talk about HuckIng! She has bragged about "playing" everything, but produced nothing!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

CB, please take me with you when you are going to slap a LIB as I also want to slap one!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Knitty ♥
> Last night I washed my fave robe and flannel nightie and sons work shirts and let them soak. I rinsed them out, and added fabric softener so I could hang them out on the washing line this morning. I love love love the smell of line dried clothes...best perfume in the world. I`ll wear them tonight after my shower, and/or bath.
> It`s supposed to rain tomorrow, and Wednesday


My IPAD froze up! Darned thing it couldn't be the operator!

My DH insulates everywhere we live as he has insulated the laundry room here as it gets cold & hot depending on the weather.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I must do my morning exercise!


Hi Janie..so good hearing from you..it's been awhile...ya' know we always miss you...have fun in the sun....for all of us ......


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> My IPAD froze up! Darned thing it couldn't be the operator!
> 
> My DH insulates everywhere we live as he has insulated the laundry room here as it gets cold & hot depending on the weather.


Thanks Janie....excellent idea.
We usually buy that window film where you need a hairdryer to shrink it into place. We have some for our bedrooms and bathroom windows. It really helps to keep the draughts out.
I will definately keep that bubblewrap in mind to put around the pipes and windows this winter. Thanks for the tip.
:thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Wouldn`t you know it... earlier tonight of all nights our friend called to ask hubby to help him with a drywall project. Because he didn`t have a truck, he asked hubby to transport it for him. And then hubby helped him hang it too. Hubby has only just got back.
Still waiting for him to install more pipe behind the stove. Hope he hurries up... our son needs a shower before he goes to work tonight.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I think that's the case, too. I never wanted to disappoint my parents. Once my father had to come in to talk to my teacher. I was in 5th or 6th grade. I felt horrible - and I thought he had tears in his eyes. Strangest thing - he didn't. But he didn't agree with the teacher, went to the principal, and she said there was a personality clash and put me in another class! Go, Dad!


Yeah Bon's Daddy to the rescue. He must have been your hero....for sure! Gotta love a Daddy like that. All little girls should have 1 like you did Bon.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Pause and think about this:

A tree falls


fallen tree 500x200


If a tree falls in the forest, and no one is around to hear itdoes it make any sound?

How many times have you heard that question? More importantly, though, how many time have you actually heard an answer? Probably never, because its a question asked in order to pretend there is no answer as if its some universal quandary that defies logic. Oh and there is an answer, and its very simple. The next time anyone asks, simply reply


What! Are you stupid? Of course it does!

The Moral Relativist would want us to believe that there are no absolutes, no universal rules, therefore unless theres evidence the tree made a sound, then theres no way to know that different from what every other observable pattern would tell us that for some reason the tree fell, crashed to the ground, quietly, with no sound. This is the basis of what has been taught in government-funded schools for decades. In fact more than any other place it was government schools that I heard that question, and the many others that are also part of the Gospel of situation ethics.

It seems harmless, that question. But it lays a foundation the results of which we see clearly every day.

Lets change the question a bit


If you do something right, and nobody will ever know about it was it still right?

or


If you do something wrong, and nobody will ever know about it was it still wrong?

Puts a more important face on what was a simple concept. You want to say yes, but if you think about it in the context of reality, how many people treat that question as a yes question? If someone loses a wallet with $50 in it, you find it, and no one knows you have it, and theres no way youd get caught

We know how most people would respond to that situation, which is their real answer, theyd keep the money, and keep quiet. Theyve been taught that no one hears the tree fall.

Decades of indoctrination into moral relativism via tax-payer funded government schools have left most Americans ethical cripples. Why else would we shrug off Bill Clintons perjury as excusable, because it was only about sex?

They think no one hears the tree fall.

Why else would we pretend illegal immigrants really want to be our new slave class so rich people can find cheaper domestic help?

They think no one hears the tree fall.

Why else would we pretend a draft dodger is better qualified to serve as president than a wounded war veteran, then four years later pretend someone who became a propaganda tool of Americas enemies was actually war hero because he stumbled through a few month in Vietnam?

They think no one hears the tree fall.

Theres a large segment of the population now unreachable with common sense because they actually believe right and wrong are determined by the individual. What is convenient, must be right.

If you ever visit McLean, Virginia, theres a building there that has a large monument not far inside the main doors. On that monument are stars carved into the stone. Im told some of those stars have names, but some dont. The building is the CIA headquarters and the monument is to memorialize those whove lost their lives in the service of the US while working for the CIA. The anonymous stars go back quite a long time, so long that even if the names were released today, few would be alive who even remembered them. These are people who felt so strongly about the second and third questions above, that they were willing to give their lives to do the right thing, even though hardly anyone would ever know what theyd done.

Can you comprehend the level of self-sacrifice and patriotism someone would have to have to be willing to risk their lives for a cause, knowing no one would ever know about it? How many Americans do we have that would do something like that? Not many.

Heres an even harder question


If you do something right, and nobody else thinks it right is it still right?

I doubt many people today could actually get to that level, because they still struggle with thinking a tree can fall without making any sound.

Originally posted April 4th, 2008 at JackLewis.net.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> CB, please take me with you when you are going to slap a LIB as I also want to slap one!


Ha, Ha, :lol: :XD: :wink: 
Nice to hear from you, Janie. Glad you stopped in to chat.
Are you enjoying Fl.? You certainly had much warmer weather down there than we had up North, this winter. Enjoy what's left of your stay. ♥X♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> My IPAD froze up! Darned thing it couldn't be the operator!
> 
> My DH insulates everywhere we live as he has insulated the laundry room here as it gets cold & hot depending on the weather.


Thanks for the great insulating idea. I copied the photo and will forward to friends. XX


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Our water update....
> We would have had water last night but for a plumbing piece hubby needed but wasn`t able to get as Lowes had already closed. It was a T shaped pipe piece with a spigot for behind the toilet. He only replaced it last year, but when the Arctic temps froze the water in the toilet bowl the pipe must have expanded and burst on the seam where hubby couldn`t see it unless he knew what to look for.
> He`s gone to Lowes now to buy another one (and a spare) as well as pay our cable internet/phone bill.
> PTL I can have a hot shower tonight, use my dishwasher etc etc


You sure deserve a nice, long, hot shower Wendy. Your experiences with frozen pipes has been a real reminder of how much we take our conveniences for granted.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> CB, please take me with you when you are going to slap a LIB as I also want to slap one!


Ok I will. Does anyone else want to come?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Conservative Tribune
> BOMBSHELL: Bank Records Reveal Who FUNDED Boston Bombers This is Insane
> 
> Connecting the dots on the Boston bomber story just got a little easier thanks to bank documents revealing just who funded the mosque where accused bomber Dzhokhar Tsarnaev prayed.
> ...


Maybe this has something to do with the Saudi national picked up and released after the bombing, who went to the WH for a meeting before leaving for Saudi Arabia. It was very hush-hush.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Gerslay, this is good - very good! I stand with you, Proud to be a Conservative!
> 
> May I add to your comments?
> 
> ...


The anonymous author in your post has put it very well - and sanctimonious is a perfect word to describe many liberals!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> You look so annoyingly happy. :evil: :evil: Maybe we could share the accordion. Do your prefer being right or left handed?
> 
> Oh man, was that ever a dumb question - :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :lol: Yarnie can help us out; she's experienced with playing 1/2 an accordion :XD:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What?
> Do you mean is Timmy in the well?
> :lol:


I had a message and thought I posted it. I guess this was a typo.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The anonymous author in your post has put it very well - and sanctimonious is a perfect word to describe many liberals!


CS Lewis saw tyranny during his lifetime:the '30's, the Nazis and WWII. ' The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe ' was my favorite book to read with the younger grades. So rich in moral ethics discussion ideas.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> And ruin your look? If you're going to get all dressed up, I'm not playing next to you.


I was looking for bright canary yellow gum boots for you for our joint accordion concert. I can get a pair for your puppies too. Maybe all the pretzel dancers will wear gum boots too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I think that's the case, too. I never wanted to disappoint my parents. Once my father had to come in to talk to my teacher. I was in 5th or 6th grade. I felt horrible - and I thought he had tears in his eyes. Strangest thing - he didn't. But he didn't agree with the teacher, went to the principal, and she said there was a personality clash and put me in another class! Go, Dad!


 :thumbup: for Dads


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Margaret Sanger, founder of Planned Parenthood, believed that contraceptives should be used as birth control for the undesirable ethnic groups, in the 1930's, blacks, immigrants from eastern and southern Europe, etc... . Reminds you of anyone else with the same attitude, in the '30's, head of a political movement, head of state? ? ?
> Come on, shake up those brain cells, you can come up with the answer, if you really, really concentrate!


I've heard/read that about Margaret Sanger before. The irony of so many liberals throwing out the term racist and bigot to conservatives and yet their policies hurt the poor and minorities the most in the long term by keeping them poor and dependent on govt. (or just getting rid of them all together)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've heard/read that about Margaret Sanger before. The irony of so many liberals throwing out the term racist and bigot to conservatives and yet their policies hurt the poor and minorities the most in the long term by keeping them poor and dependent on govt. (or just getting rid of them all together)


Couldn't we say that liberalism has, in part, been founded on racists principles? :thumbdown:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was looking for bright canary yellow gum boots for you for our joint accordion concert. I can get a pair for your puppies too. Maybe all the pretzel dancers will wear gum boots too.


 :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> We got a leaflet from our cable company about the new charges from May 1st. And it`s all to do with all this net neutrality nonsense. May as well call it net neutered
> We will now be charged by gigabytes each month. Even watching Netflix streaming bumps it up significantly. What a rip off. Every 10 gigs over the allotted amount is $10 extra.
> Thanks <0 and libs


It hasn't come to Canada yet, but probably will. I know Australia and some European countries have paid by usage for a long time and cut back on internet use near the end of their billing cycle. More interference where it wasn't necessary.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've heard/read that about Margaret Sanger before. The irony of so many liberals throwing out the term racist and bigot to conservatives and yet their policies hurt the poor and minorities the most in the long term by keeping them poor and dependent on govt. (or just getting rid of them all together)


You are RIGHT!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2015/03/06/nyc-schools-will-start-observing-muslim-holidays-next-year/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Pause and think about this:
> 
> A tree falls
> 
> ...


Thanks Jokim. Moral relativism is not only an ethical issue but also underlies many of our social problems (drugs or alcohol used to excuse crime and violence, offering safe injection sites to drug addicts, etc)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> CS Lewis saw tyranny during his lifetime:the '30's, the Nazis and WWII. ' The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe ' was my favorite book to read with the younger grades. So rich in moral ethics discussion ideas.


He's also written some very thought provoking essays as well as his books.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I just learned Hillary will finally hold a press conference to discuss her e-mail scandal tomorrow I believe.

I'm curious to hear how she'll attempt to explain her way out of the several crimes she committed. If she were a Repub, she'd already have charges filed against her.

The Dem Natl Party must be furious with their frontrunner for nominee.

Very good chance Liathawatha will now be asked to run even though she said she didn't want to.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I just learned Hillary will finally hold a press conference to discuss her e-mail scandal tomorrow I believe.
> 
> I'm curious to hear how she'll attempt to explain her way out of the several crimes she committed. If she were a Repub, she'd already have charges filed against her.
> 
> ...


I hear Hilary's supporters are using the excuse that she didn't understand how her private email was not secure. Besides it being policy in this most transparent administration.............what difference does it make? She used her cool (and very photographed) Blackberry to conduct business just so everyone knows how hip she was. And remember she sent emails to the WH, but <0 only learned about it on the news.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I hear Hilary's supporters are using the excuse that she didn't understand how her private email was not secure. Besides it being policy in this most transparent administration.............what difference does it make? She used her cool (and very photographed) Blackberry to conduct business just so everyone knows how hip she was. And remember she sent emails to the WH, but <0 only learned about it on the news.


If she is that stupid, she shouldn't be running for president.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Pause and think about this:
> 
> A tree falls
> 
> ...


This is an excellent piece, Jokim. I never fully understood the question when young; now I recognize its meaning and this article outlines how meaningful the question is.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I hear Hilary's supporters are using the excuse that she didn't understand how her private email was not secure. Besides it being policy in this most transparent administration.............what difference does it make? She used her cool (and very photographed) Blackberry to conduct business just so everyone knows how hip she was. And remember she sent emails to the WH, but <0 only learned about it on the news.


Right - Hillary spoke and knew the laws Bill wrote regarding e-mails, yet Hillary thought the laws didn't apply to her.

<0 needs to watch the Fox News channels more - he NEVER knows what is going on or has any knowledge of his job, until he, like us, hears it on the news.

I heard <0 lie twice in his interview re the e-mails. He can add those lies to his list of hundreds.

What a disgrace and farce he and his Admin are and have always been. Lucky for him, its all becoming transparent to everyone including the Dems!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> If she is that stupid, she shouldn't be running for president.


She wants to run, what does that tell us? :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Congrats to WCK for winning the cookie contest!

I'd like to see if the Chesapeake Bay is one of the 11 instances of this. I know the river we lived near was briny at time due to its proximity to the Bay. I'll have to look it up!

Thanks, KPG, for directing me to the page. Love the new avatar!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> :lol: :lol:
> I`ll let you into a little secret Gifty...I accidently left out the 's' in posts, but realised before I sent it. I wonder what everyone would have thought when I said I loved Yarny`s pots
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Better than saying you loved Yarny's pot!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Congrats to WCK for winning the cookie contest!
> 
> I'd like to see if the Chesapeake Bay is one of the 11 instances of this. I know the river we lived near was briny at time due to its proximity to the Bay. I'll have to look it up!
> 
> Thanks, KPG, for directing me to the page. Love the new avatar!


Thanks Bonnie. It is a potted azalea that I saw in the Butchart Gardens. I'm adding more photos from my Canadian vacation, you can see the new additions beginning here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-289113-9.html#7001193

I'm still posting more photos.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think she's the "or what" ...
> When does she think it become death-death?
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/health/news/9113394/Killing-babies-no-different-from-abortion-experts-say.html


I just saw this article, and I had two immediate thoughts.

Who could even hurt one hair on the head of that darling baby?

If it's okay to kill a baby, who are you going to get to do it? Manson? Man's inhumanity to man.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hard to believe that a liberal supporter of eugenics that believed too many poor black babies were being born made it onto your Supreme Court. And some of today's "liberal" people believe that most racists are southern, white born again Christians :roll: :evil:


I saw that, too. I was truly shocked! What kind of babies do we have too many of?

Did she actually mean black babies? 
Or poor babies? 
Or maybe boy babies? 
Girl babies?

Maybe we have too many mean old ladies on the Supreme Court.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It's sad to think about all those little ones where never given a chance to live, Like their mothers were.


It is. Once a year there is a memorial service for those babies. It's done in different places around the country. I think it 's a good idea.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sorry Yarnie. Bon has you beat. The spitting at the end is what does it. :XD:


I bow deeply and with great dignity. Thank you, CB! :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Why I am proud to be a Conservative.
> 
> Conservatives are compassionate and are willing to make sacrifices for their fellow man. They are definitely more respectful of others than are liberals who are hypocrites and only pretend to be tolerant. Also, its a known fact that conservatives give more to charity then liberals do. The liberals answer to questions of morals and ethics is that there are no absolutes, no black and white, no good and evil, there is only fifty shades of gray. I find most of them to be pompous and arrogant and they really believe that they are in the mainstream of thinking when in fact they are in the minority and a minority with decreasing numbers. It's no accident that liberals are for the most part atheists. They bow to their own intellects and if they do believe in God it is always God according to themselves! Observe the cities with the greatest poverty and crime - they are democrat and have been for half a century. They hang out together in clusters in the big cities on the coasts where they are insular in thinking and while they are blind to the dangers of Islamists they are afraid of the rising seas!
> 
> ...


If you watch The Five, you know that lone liberal Bob Beckel has been missing in action with a bad back. I heard on the radio yesterday that Beckel said he's received thousands of get well - miss you messages on Twitter - almost all from Conservatives.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm still reading back on page 52, but wanted to update.

We had a great visit at Emory yesterday. DH is doing very well, and everything is going along as it should. Now he must avoid germs and NOT get any kind of infection until his body replenishes what was lost. Twice weekly checks to keep track. 

He's feeling fine, just a little tired. I can't believe this went so well. I am so thankful! 

Thank you for all your prayers and loving concern. It was a great help.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Good Morning Denim Country!

I've finished posting some selected photos of my Canadian vacation through Calgary, Banff, traveling on the Rocky Mountaineer, Victoria and Vancouver Island, B.C.

The thread begins here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-289113-1.html#6114445

and if you've already viewed the thread and want to see only the photos added to the thread today, begin here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-289113-9.html#7001193

DH and I had a fantastic time touring through Western Canada and meeting and enjoying our time with Mr. & Mrs. WCK. The experience and scenery was a memorable experience and one I wanted to share my photos as the beauty couldn't be put into words. If you have the time and interest, please take a peak at my thread.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> If you watch The Five, you know that lone liberal Bob Beckel has been missing in action with a bad back. I heard on the radio yesterday that Beckel said he's received thousands of get well - miss you messages on Twitter - almost all from Conservatives.


Interesting. I didn't know about Bob and his issues, funny how the majority of well wishes are from Conservatives.

I thought Libs are all heart and cared about everyone - especially looked after their own? Guess that is another of their lies and proof of their hypocrisy.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is the flower WCK picked to put in her hair so you could recognize her .


True! It is the required ID for Denim peeps to recognize each other. However, you should all know that WCK was looking rather suspicious to the Butchart Gardens' staff for stealing that flower. :-D

I'm not too sure she didn't ...

WCK - feel free to use the photo of your ID flower for your avatar if you'd like. I'll still recognize you if you don't though!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim, you asked me if I had any photos of the infamous Rose Garden in Butchart Gardens.

I posted a few on my photos thread, but here are others just for you! Perhaps you can enlarge on your monitor to see more of the roses detail.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WCK - this is for you. Recognize it? :-D


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wouldn`t you know it... earlier tonight of all nights our friend called to ask hubby to help him with a drywall project. Because he didn`t have a truck, he asked hubby to transport it for him. And then hubby helped him hang it too. Hubby has only just got back.
> Still waiting for him to install more pipe behind the stove. Hope he hurries up... our son needs a shower before he goes to work tonight.


Your DH is too good as he should have told the friend he had more pressing business with getting water back into the house. Your DH is a good man -- a keeper for sure! Bless him!

They make insulated tubes that fit around pipes is what my DH put around our pipes at home & DD said everything is Ok even though the heat is only on 55 degrees in the house. They have had really cold weather.

Check at Lowes or other stores for this as it is grey in color.
Good luch dear, hugs, Janie


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Jokim, you asked me if I had any photos of the infamous Rose Garden in Butchart Gardens.
> 
> I posted a few on my photos thread, but here are others just for you! Perhaps you can enlarge on your monitor to see more of the roses detail.


Thanks these are beautiful!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

For those who are trying the Breakfast-in-a-Jar:

We had raspberries I wanted to use, but found no recipe by the creator. So, I created my own recipe for raspberries. DH and I had this morning, and we both thought it delish and a keeper.

Heres my recipe:

standard ingredients
1/3 cup rolled old-fashioned oats
1 tbsp Chia seeds (great Omega 3s, fiber and protein - not much taste)
1/4 cup Light & Fit Greek yogurt
1/3 cup Almond Milk

then add 9 raspberries
1 1/2 tblsp Strawberry spread (I used our fav Crofters Strawberry Premium spread I buy at Whole Foods - it is a great product from Canada)
1/2 tsp vanilla extract

Shake everything up really well - store in frig overnight.

Open and heat 1 minute in microwave - stir and enjoy!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good Morning Denim Country!
> 
> I've finished posting some selected photos of my Canadian vacation through Calgary, Banff, traveling on the Rocky Mountaineer, Victoria and Vancouver Island, B.C.
> 
> ...


oops - make that "peek!"


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

What an amazing day! Two inspiring events:

Hillary will finally come clean on the email scandal
and
>0 will speak at Georgia Tech in just a little while - about FREE COMMUNITY COLLEGE! 

I do hope they're not pontificating at the same time. Wouldn't that be a win/win choice?

(Where's the sarcasm icon?)

As I reminded somebody else the other day (GG maybe), Momma Said There'd be Days Like This.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> oops - make that "peek!"


I started at the beginning again - of your pix, KPG - to get the feel of the trip. The pictures are beautiful. You had wonderful sunny days.

And then I got to the owl and had to stop. That is - to me - an artistically perfect picture. You could frame that. You could make prints and frame and sell them - it is that beautiful.

Now - back to Calgary and on........


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB have you ever seen squash grown over an arch

http://www.facebook.com/GrowVeg/photos/a.310083911969.192757.216198796969/10153066235636970/?type=1&theater


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB have you ever seen squash grown over an arch
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/GrowVeg/photos/a.310083911969.192757.216198796969/10153066235636970/?type=1&theater


So pretty. I have a friend who is an amazing gardener. I'm sending her this link. Thanks, WCK!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> What an amazing day! Two inspiring events:
> 
> Hillary will finally come clean on the email scandal
> and
> ...


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK - this is for you. Recognize it? :-D


I love it....it's looks like strings of candy!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Jokim. Moral relativism is not only an ethical issue but also underlies many of our social problems (drugs or alcohol used to excuse crime and violence, offering safe injection sites to drug addicts, etc)


On the heels of Gerslay and KPG's posts about Conservatism, I thought a post on Moral Relativism was very appropriate.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He's also written some very thought provoking essays as well as his books.


Yes, I like CS Lewis' written works. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Found this on Facebook


Amen♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Found this on Facebook


We always need that hug.
I missed a friends funeral today. He grew up with DH and then we got to be friends with his wife after we got married. I feel so guilty. I couldn't sleep last night so slept too late. I pray Mike's family feels the hug from Jesus today.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> This is an excellent piece, Jokim. I never fully understood the question when young; now I recognize its meaning and this article outlines how meaningful the question is.


From the very first time I was posed that question, by a professor in a college discussion class, I realized how it trended: moral relativity. That's when I began to think for myself, and have not stopped! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I hear Hilary's supporters are using the excuse that she didn't understand how her private email was not secure. Besides it being policy in this most transparent administration.............what difference does it make? She used her cool (and very photographed) Blackberry to conduct business just so everyone knows how hip she was. And remember she sent emails to the WH, but <0 only learned about it on the news.


Funny how <0 never knows anything until he hears it on the news. Does that mean he watches Fox to heard what is happening in the world?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Right - Hillary spoke and knew the laws Bill wrote regarding e-mails, yet Hillary thought the laws didn't apply to her.
> 
> <0 needs to watch the Fox News channels more - he NEVER knows what is going on or has any knowledge of his job, until he, like us, hears it on the news.
> 
> ...


The only time <0 speaks the truth is in his sleep.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I saw that, too. I was truly shocked! What kind of babies do we have too many of?
> 
> Did she actually mean black babies?
> Or poor babies?
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> If you watch The Five, you know that lone liberal Bob Beckel has been missing in action with a bad back. I heard on the radio yesterday that Beckel said he's received thousands of get well - miss you messages on Twitter - almost all from Conservatives.


Didn't he have back surgery? I will be glad when he is back to work. Whine Williams is driving me nuts. Bob gets on my nerves but if they have to have a dem I would rather have him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> From the very first time I was posed that question, by a professor in a college discussion class, I realized how it trended: moral relativity. That's when I began to think for myself, and have not stopped! :thumbup:


Isn't it nice to form your own opinions? It is a shame that some people don't have that gift. :shock: :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is a good song. It is the first time I heard it.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153207701453793


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I was looking for bright canary yellow gum boots for you for our joint accordion concert. I can get a pair for your puppies too. Maybe all the pretzel dancers will wear gum boots too.


Now you're talking. Maybe just hats and/or scarves for the puppies. I better get busy teaching the puppies to do the pretzel dance.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Hillary is on. Started out trashing the Repubs.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Right - Hillary spoke and knew the laws Bill wrote regarding e-mails, yet Hillary thought the laws didn't apply to her.
> 
> <0 needs to watch the Fox News channels more - he NEVER knows what is going on or has any knowledge of his job, until he, like us, hears it on the news.
> 
> ...


Now now we must feel sorry for the little o he does not know what is going on in this country. He only gets his news from the news that isn't news to him until he opens the paper.Reminds me of the King and no clothes. But really thinks he has clothes.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> They could celebrate their holidays by just missing the day of school. When I was teaching in the late 60's, the Jewish children would miss the day of school for their holiday, and they were not marked absent. They were not marked down for any work they missed.
> 
> Why should the majority of students have to make up a day, because of the religion of a few. The other days the school has off are government declared holidays. Not for any ones religion.
> 
> When I was a student in the 50's, in a one room country school, the only days off were just the Federal holidays. We had school the day after Thanksgiving and between Christmas and New Years. School was done in May.


There ya go Joey, making sense again. Don't you know that the majority doesn't matter any more. We have to be politically correct no matter how stupid the reason.

We were given 3 days off for Jewish holidays. It made sense since the town was 3/4 Jewish and only 1/4 of the school would show up (minus those that skipped school anyway). These days were made up elsewhere. Christmas was naturally off and all other federal holidays were off. When possible, depending on the calendar, Easter and Passover were included in the spring break. We ended school the 3rd week of June and began after Labor Day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> The only time <0 speaks the truth is in his sleep.


no he doesn't he dreams of being king and adored.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I hear Hilary's supporters are using the excuse that she didn't understand how her private email was not secure. Besides it being policy in this most transparent administration.............what difference does it make? She used her cool (and very photographed) Blackberry to conduct business just so everyone knows how hip she was. And remember she sent emails to the WH, but <0 only learned about it on the news.


That seems to be a favorite excuse for Obama. If he would read his morning briefings, he wouldn't have to hear about the latest administration scandal from the news feeds.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay and Jokim thank you for the post. 

WeBee hope water is up and running.

I want wader's if I have to play the music box and I still am wearing ear plugs.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> If she is that stupid, she shouldn't be running for president.


 :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Why not o did.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am so proud of myself I fix my desk top. I got a blue screen yesterday. I fix it. Yea and did not have to take it in to Best Buys or ask neighbor. I am getting the hang of it now if only I could get the hang of #7


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm still reading back on page 52, but wanted to update.
> 
> We had a great visit at Emory yesterday. DH is doing very well, and everything is going along as it should. Now he must avoid germs and NOT get any kind of infection until his body replenishes what was lost. Twice weekly checks to keep track.
> 
> ...


That is such good news Bonnie. Perhaps get him a few disposable masks to wear when he has to be out and about. Will continue to send cootie free strength and hugs to Mr. Bonnie.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I want to see if this works


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

hey it's working Not very clear pictures. the little tea pot is made out of a penny


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Hillary is _THAT_ stupid - or at least thinks the American People are that stupid.

Her excuse for her private e-mail server IN HER HOUSE is she didn't want to carry two devices, one for private, and one for work e-mails.

Really, Hill? It takes probably one minute to install a 2nd e-mail address into your smart phone and less than 3 seconds to toggle between two addresses.

Better luck next time you try to deceive American voters. You should be facing jail time for perjury, criminal law breaking and being a joke.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> hey it's working


It worked, Yarnie! So nice to see your newly painted room.

I love your stained glass pane and the basket storage unit. It's great to see some of your wood Santas too.

I'm so glad you shared some pics with us. I see an angel I recognize as well as a well worn Bible.

Please try to take a close up pics of your carved Santas; I'd love to see more of their details. They look beautiful.

:-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Here is last one of my new room


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> hey it's working Not very clear pictures. the little tea pot is made out of a penny


Yea Yarnie, Love Love Love your pictures. Thanks for letting us have a glimpse into your home. I adore that penny teapot! How in the world did someone do that!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It worked, Yarnie! So nice to see your newly painted room.
> 
> I love your stained glass pane and it's great to see some of your wood Santas.
> 
> ...


Will have to take close up of them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Yea Yarnie, Love Love Love your pictures. Thanks for letting us have a glimpse into your home. I adore that penny teapot! How in the world did someone do that!


I don't know how they did tea pot. On the bottom is shows part of penny and you can even remove the lid. Bought it when at family reunion in Michigan in antique shop.

Avatar is kitty laying on my great grands quilt squares that mom had made into quilt.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Yea Yarnie, Love Love Love your pictures. Thanks for letting us have a glimpse into your home. I adore that penny teapot! How in the world did someone do that!


What is a penny teapot - the mini silver one?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What is a penny teapot - the mini silver one?


yes but it looks like sliver but it is copper penny. Also my wood turned bowl collection. My rock collection on Dad's army trunk which was repainted. Holds my knitting books. More yarn stored in bench.

I love my stain glass to KPG actual I love everything I have put in here. It is me and things I love.

The lamp pictures is copper to it belonged to my grandma. The shade is not orginal to the lamp but match paint on walls.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hillary is _THAT_ stupid - or at least thinks the American People are that stupid.
> 
> Her excuse for her private e-mail server IN HER HOUSE is she didn't want to carry two devices, one for private, and one for work e-mails.
> 
> ...


I think she could have learned from some kp members how to rule over many e-mail accounts and many screen names. I didn't hear all of her blah blah blah, I was cleaning the bathroom. I can say one thing "Get us out of the UN." Not much is more corrupt.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks Bonnie. It is a potted azalea that I saw in the Butchart Gardens. I'm adding more photos from my Canadian vacation, you can see the new additions beginning here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-289113-9.html#7001193
> 
> I'm still posting more photos.


Saw the posted photos of your vacation and Butchart Gardens. Beautiful! :thumbup: :-D
Thank you for sharing them with us, KPG.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just saw this article, and I had two immediate thoughts.
> 
> Who could even hurt one hair on the head of that darling baby?
> 
> If it's okay to kill a baby, who are you going to get to do it? Manson? Man's inhumanity to man.


"... if it's okay to kill a baby," what's to stop the state from killing those no longer productive, or a burden to the state?
Think about, that those of us who are senior citizens!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I saw that, too. I was truly shocked! What kind of babies do we have too many of?
> 
> Did she actually mean black babies?
> Or poor babies?
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

When we were busy with BiBi's arrival and with life, Neutering The Net and a free ticket to ride on the Amnesty train made it's way into our Country.

The Hillary E-mail Scandal is simply running interference for the next regulation of the regime. Follow the $$$


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm still reading back on page 52, but wanted to update.
> 
> We had a great visit at Emory yesterday. DH is doing very well, and everything is going along as it should. Now he must avoid germs and NOT get any kind of infection until his body replenishes what was lost. Twice weekly checks to keep track.
> 
> ...


We'll keep right on praying for your darling H., Bonnie.♥

:thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

view of conservative values


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hillary is _THAT_ stupid - or at least thinks the American People are that stupid.
> 
> Her excuse for her private e-mail server IN HER HOUSE is she didn't want to carry two devices, one for private, and one for work e-mails.
> 
> ...


SHOCKING NEWS...........HILLARY LIED!!!
She said that her private server will remain private to keep the emails between her and her husband are private. Here is the problem with that comment. Bill has only sent 2 emails in his life, and none were to Hillary. And that fact came from his office.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> There ya go Joey, making sense again. Don't you know that the majority doesn't matter any more. We have to be politically correct no matter how stupid the reason.
> 
> We were given 3 days off for Jewish holidays. It made sense since the town was 3/4 Jewish and only 1/4 of the school would show up (minus those that skipped school anyway). These days were made up elsewhere. Christmas was naturally off and all other federal holidays were off. When possible, depending on the calendar, Easter and Passover were included in the spring break. We ended school the 3rd week of June and began after Labor Day.


Where was this?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good Morning Denim Country!
> 
> I've finished posting some selected photos of my Canadian vacation through Calgary, Banff, traveling on the Rocky Mountaineer, Victoria and Vancouver Island, B.C.
> 
> ...


Your photos are beautiful. The trip was one for a lifetime of memories, KPG. Someday, perhaps I will be fortunate to take a trip to Vancouver and British Columbia. Thank you for sharing memories of your trip with us.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Interesting. I didn't know about Bob and his issues, funny how the majority of well wishes are from Conservatives.
> 
> I thought Libs are all heart and cared about everyone - especially looked after their own? Guess that is another of their lies and proof of their hypocrisy.


Perhaps, mostly Conservatives watch Fox News. :?: ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Jokim, you asked me if I had any photos of the infamous Rose Garden in Butchart Gardens.
> 
> I posted a few on my photos thread, but here are others just for you! Perhaps you can enlarge on your monitor to see more of the roses detail.


Oh my! How beautifully the roses grow in that part of N. America. Now I know I'm going there for sure, to see them. Thanks for posting the photos, just for me, KPG.♥♥♥
I love the roses but especially the trellised rose. Very appealing. I have a mini rose on a trellis, but the rabbits ate the canes down to the snow line. It should come back but won't be as floriferous as the one in Butchart Gdns. :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


I can't believe MSNBC even had one vote


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I can't believe MSNBC even had one vote


they had to really lean forward to get it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Congrats to WCK for winning the cookie contest!
> 
> I'd like to see if the Chesapeake Bay is one of the 11 instances of this. I know the river we lived near was briny at time due to its proximity to the Bay. I'll have to look it up!
> 
> Thanks, KPG, for directing me to the page. Love the new avatar!


I looked up the 11 and Chesapeake Bay isn't in that group Bonnie; they were all rivers except the Gulf of Alaska which they said wasn't technically a confluence. Amazing differences in the 2 rivers meeting in all the other photos.
http://www.earthporm.com/11-incredible-points-world-major-bodies-water-join-together/


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> What an amazing day! Two inspiring events:
> 
> Hillary will finally come clean on the email scandal
> and
> ...


Where is it written in the Constitution that <0 can give money away for free college ed.? What does he expect in return for the free ed. from the kids? Bet they aren't even thinking about payback at this time, but there'll be a time when they will have to pay for this 'free' ed in one way or another! :-(


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks Bonnie. It is a potted azalea that I saw in the Butchart Gardens. I'm adding more photos from my Canadian vacation, you can see the new additions beginning here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-289113-9.html#7001193
> 
> I'm still posting more photos.


Your avatar and all the photos are gorgeous KPG. You have such an excellent eye for colour and composition :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I just saw this article, and I had two immediate thoughts.
> 
> Who could even hurt one hair on the head of that darling baby?
> 
> If it's okay to kill a baby, who are you going to get to do it? Manson? Man's inhumanity to man.


IMO anyone who says the life of newborns, disabled, or unwanted babies are "morally irrelevant" has no morals or ethics.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> no he doesn't he dreams of being king and adored.


 :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Why wasn't Bush included on the Selma photo for the NYT front page over the weekend?

Reverse racism?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:



> I'm still reading back on page 52, but wanted to update.
> 
> We had a great visit at Emory yesterday. DH is doing very well, and everything is going along as it should. Now he must avoid germs and NOT get any kind of infection until his body replenishes what was lost. Twice weekly checks to keep track.
> 
> ...


I'm so happy for the good news Bonnie! It must be such a sense of relief for your whole family. And I'm sure that under your tender care, DH is getting lots of rest and good food to build up his strength. PTL!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> True! It is the required ID for Denim peeps to recognize each other. However, you should all know that WCK was looking rather suspicious to the Butchart Gardens' staff for stealing that flower. :-D
> 
> I'm not too sure she didn't ...
> 
> WCK - feel free to use the photo of your ID flower for your avatar if you'd like. I'll still recognize you if you don't though!


Thanks KPG - your amazing camera turned a simple polyester flower into a lovely bloom. It still makes me laugh that 2 people asked about the flower without realizing it was a fake :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hillary is _THAT_ stupid - or at least thinks the American People are that stupid.
> 
> Her excuse for her private e-mail server IN HER HOUSE is she didn't want to carry two devices, one for private, and one for work e-mails.
> 
> ...


dems don't go to jail. They get rewarded with a gov't job. :thumbdown: :evil:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Saw this -- isn't it cute!


Both are very cute.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Too much time & yarn!


Yes, but they do like lovely in their winter coats!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> hey it's working Not very clear pictures. the little tea pot is made out of a penny


Nice photos, Yarnie. Thanks for sharing the photo of the penny teapot.♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I must do my morning exercise!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Our water update....
> We would have had water last night but for a plumbing piece hubby needed but wasn`t able to get as Lowes had already closed. It was a T shaped pipe piece with a spigot for behind the toilet. He only replaced it last year, but when the Arctic temps froze the water in the toilet bowl the pipe must have expanded and burst on the seam where hubby couldn`t see it unless he knew what to look for.
> He`s gone to Lowes now to buy another one (and a spare) as well as pay our cable internet/phone bill.
> PTL I can have a hot shower tonight, use my dishwasher etc etc


He's a gem - a very smart gem!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> hahahhaahhahhaha 42 long. :lol:


Tell me about it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is murder. They can claim it anyway they want but it is murdering a person! What is missing in someones reasoning that makes them think other wise? It is just selfishness on their part because they don't want to take responsibility for their actions. I agree with you .


I agree.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I think she could have learned from some kp members how to rule over many e-mail accounts and many screen names. I didn't hear all of her blah blah blah, I was cleaning the bathroom. I can say one thing "Get us out of the UN." Not much is more corrupt.


At least you got your bathroom cleaned!♥ :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> SHOCKING NEWS...........HILLARY LIED!!!
> She said that her private server will remain private to keep the emails between her and her husband are private. Here is the problem with that comment. Bill has only sent 2 emails in his life, and none were to Hillary. And that fact came from his office.


Too funny, LTL! :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Too funny, LTL! :thumbup:


Well now I understand how she and Bill are alike...........drum roll.................They both like private servers


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your avatar and all the photos are gorgeous KPG. You have such an excellent eye for colour and composition :thumbup:


Yes, she does. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Well now I understand how she and Bill are alike...........drum roll.................They both like private servers


.....in more ways than one! :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Maybe this is why she needs a private server


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

You know she is in trouble when SNL tells the real story about the email controversy. It is the top video

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/03/08/hillary-clinton-email-snl_n_6826258.html?utm_hp_ref=hillary-clinton


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Maybe this is why she needs a private server


She wishes she had this bod! ;-) :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK - this is for you. Recognize it? :-D


They were beautiful weren't they? Noro Kogarashi and Berroco Campus. I still have a few hanks that have been joined with more lovely yarns. It seems more yarns are come in hanks now -- good in some ways but it means they all need the extra step of being wound into balls.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> So pretty. I have a friend who is an amazing gardener. I'm sending her this link. Thanks, WCK!


I loved the look of it too. It would be a great way to grow squash and cucumbers and I think tying bits of strong soap onto the frame would discourage the deer, but I don't think there is anything short of a wire cage that would keep the ***** out.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Isn't it nice to form your own opinions? It is a shame that some people don't have that gift. :shock: :-o


Aunty Acid says it well


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Now you're talking. Maybe just hats and/or scarves for the puppies. I better get busy teaching the puppies to do the pretzel dance.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Now now we must feel sorry for the little o he does not know what is going on in this country. He only gets his news from the news that isn't news to him until he opens the paper.Reminds me of the King and no clothes. But really thinks he has clothes.


Is that Willie in your avatar Yarnie?

Most bosses would look at changing their staff if they are constantly embarrassed by being out of the loop - but then maybe being informed isn't a priority for him.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Is that Willie in your avatar Yarnie?
> 
> Most bosses would look at changing their staff if they are constantly embarrassed by being out of the loop - but then maybe being informed isn't a priority for him.


You can't embarrass him. :thumbdown:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I want to see if this works


I love your pics Yarnie; I'm so glad it worked. Your Dad's trunk is perfect for displaying the rocks, crystals and other treasures. Are those marbles in the jar? I love the angel and glimpses of your Santas and the drawers with yarn and baskets. You're much more organized than I am. What is the story behind the tea pot?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Here is last one of my new room


Did you carve the angel Yarnie? She's beautiful.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I don't know how they did tea pot. On the bottom is shows part of penny and you can even remove the lid. Bought it when at family reunion in Michigan in antique shop.
> 
> Avatar is kitty laying on my great grands quilt squares that mom had made into quilt.


Kitties always know how to pick the best spot to snooze.

According to some of the links, the teapots were made by prison inmates

http://www.cointalk.com/threads/penny-exonumia-galore.216953/
http://needledmom.blogspot.ca/2008/04/our-tiny-teapot.html


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> they had to really lean forward to get it.


 :lol: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> no he doesn't he dreams of being king and adored.


I like your profile pic. I like it. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Why not o did.


 :XD: :thumbup: :|


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I want to see if this works


Is this your new craftroom? I love it! I have the same Aunt Jemima? Is it an iron piggy bank? Is that your Daddy's trunk?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> hey it's working Not very clear pictures. the little tea pot is made out of a penny


Yarnie I love all of your collections.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Will have to take close up of them.


I want to see the close up of Santa too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> "... if it's okay to kill a baby," what's to stop the state from killing those no longer productive, or a burden to the state?
> Think about, that those of us who are senior citizens!


You know before long that will be over looked too. Then molesting children will be ok.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> view of conservative values


 :thumbup


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I can't believe MSNBC even had one vote


I think they had 6 votes. We know all 6 of them. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks KPG - your amazing camera turned a simple polyester flower into a lovely bloom. It still makes me laugh that 2 people asked about the flower without realizing it was a fake :lol:


I thought it was real too. It was KPG's hair flower instead of yours. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> dems don't go to jail. They get rewarded with a gov't job. :thumbdown: :evil:


Oh my gosh you are right!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> She wishes she had this bod! ;-) :-D


That is what I was thinking. :shock:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is what I was thinking. :shock:


I think it is Bruce Jenner's body


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yarnie, I thought your room would be something as these pictures are showing -- lovely, lovely!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow what a wild 24 hours!! Hubby fixed the leak under the sink. And then another sprouted up behind the stove. So much for hubby assuring me he had checked all the pipes last week. Well he had plenty of pipe but ran out of those couplings, and this was about 8pm so by the time he got to Lowes it would have closed, and the weather was really bad so I told him not to bother.
Then my oldest son called from Kentucky, and because of the recent time change and the double shifts he`s been working, he sounded really tired. And he said he had to go to the ATM to get money out as he`s moving into a new apartment tomorrow. I didn`t want him to go because a) he was really tired, and b) I was worried he`d get mugged. But he insisted he`d be ok. So I asked him to call me when he got back in so I`d know he`d be ok. But he didnt` call, so I called his cell phone at 10pm, and his cell phone went straight to voice mail. I couldn`t sleep last last through worry. But at 7am this morning, he called me. But the phone in our living room is quiet, and I didn`t hear it. So I woke up saw the caller ID had KY ST on it. So I called that number and it had the busy signal....more worry.
Finally at 11 am my son called me again from the KY ST phone number and I answered. He was calling from work and apologised for not calling as he was really tired and his cell phone was off because he was charging it. But he`s ok and that`s the main thing.
To be continued lol....


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I think it is Bruce Jenner's body


Yes. Look at the feet. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wow what a wild 24 hours!! Hubby fixed the leak under the sink. And then another sprouted up behind the stove. So much for hubby assuring me he had checked all the pipes last week. Well he had plenty of pipe but ran out of those couplings, and this was about 8pm so by the time he got to Lowes it would have closed, and the weather was really bad so I told him not to bother.
> Then my oldest son called from Kentucky, and because of the recent time change and the double shifts he`s been working, he sounded really tired. And he said he had to go to the ATM to get money out as he`s moving into a new apartment tomorrow. I didn`t want him to go because a) he was really tired, and b) I was worried he`d get mugged. But he insisted he`d be ok. So I asked him to call me when he got back in so I`d know he`d be ok. But he didnt` call, so I called his cell phone at 10pm, and his cell phone went straight to voice mail. I couldn`t sleep last last through worry. But at 7am this morning, he called me. But the phone in our living room is quiet, and I didn`t hear it. So I woke up saw the caller ID had KY ST on it. So I called that number and it had the busy signal....more worry.
> Finally at 11 am my son called me again from the KY ST phone number and I answered. He was calling from work and apologised for not calling as he was really tired and his cell phone was off because he was charging it. But he`s ok and that`s the main thing.
> To be continued lol....


You need to relax with a hot bath, WendyBee. Too much going on in your life. Glad that your DS is safe.♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

So at around 11 this morning, hubby goes to Lowes to buy more plumbing supplies. He was gone for about 6 hours and I was worried about him. Finally he came back home safe. 
What happened was, he went to buy those plumbing supplies and Lowes were all out. Not surprising with this weather, and Lowes trucks weren`t bringing more til the weekend. So hubby had to go to the next county to the other Lowes....same thing - out of stock there too. By now hubby was getting desperate so he called all the local DIY stores to ask if they had any couplings. He finally found some....hooray. And another reason he took so long was the traffic lights were out over by the Lowes center.So with all the WalMart shoppers, Lowes shoppers, and people coming home from work, the roads were a mess.
And while he was gone I was trying to clean up my kitchen the best I could. The stove was in the middle of my kitchen and had been since last night...so was my microwave cart. Dishes in the sink because my dishwasher was full etc etc. Every square inch of counter space was filled with my kitchen tool caddies, knife blocks etc.
Hubby felt bad because he knew I was so upset last night about no water, so he went to the local pizza place and bought me my fave chicken wings. It`s 2 for Tuesday so he bought 2 pizzas for the price of one also. So yay I didn`t have to cook
So while I was tucking into my chicken wings, hubby fixed the leaks. It took about 3 minutes. It took the longest to put everything back LOL.
I had to wait for the water heater to heat back up, but now I`ve had a shower, washed my hair, conditioned it. And now I`m waiting for my dishes to cool down in the dishwasher so I can put them away and start another load yayyyy.
And the temperature outside is so nice I don`t even have to wear a robe...just my flannel nightie.
I`m going to sleep well tonight that`s for sure.
:thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> So at around 11 this morning, hubby goes to Lowes to buy more plumbing supplies. He was gone for about 6 hours and I was worried about him. Finally he came back home safe.
> What happened was, he went to buy those plumbing supplies and Lowes were all out. Not surprising with this weather, and Lowes trucks weren`t bringing more til the weekend. So hubby had to go to the next county to the other Lowes....same thing - out of stock there too. By now hubby was getting desperate so he called all the local DIY stores to ask if they had any couplings. He finally found some....hooray. And another reason he took so long was the traffic lights were out over by the Lowes center.So with all the WalMart shoppers, Lowes shoppers, and people coming home from work, the roads were a mess.
> And while he was gone I was trying to clean up my kitchen the best I could. The stove was in the middle of my kitchen and had been since last night...so was my microwave cart. Dishes in the sink because my dishwasher was full etc etc. Every square inch of counter space was filled with my kitchen tool caddies, knife blocks etc.
> Hubby felt bad because he knew I was so upset last night about no water, so he went to the local pizza place and bought me my fave chicken wings. It`s 2 for Tuesday so he bought 2 pizzas for the price of one also. So yay I didn`t have to cook
> ...


Hooray for your DH and his plumbing prowess! Have a good night's sleep, WendyBee, and dream of endless supply of clear water coming from your leak-proof pipes! ♥♥♥ :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Maybe this is why she needs a private server


Oh, my gosh.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Aunty Acid says it well


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Your new avatar is lovely!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Today we had the extreme privilege of watching Hillary tell us, in essence, 

"Trust me - I'm a POLITICIAN!"

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love your pics Yarnie; I'm so glad it worked. Your Dad's trunk is perfect for displaying the rocks, crystals and other treasures. Are those marbles in the jar? I love the angel and glimpses of your Santas and the drawers with yarn and baskets. You're much more organized than I am. What is the story behind the tea pot?


Yes those are my marbles I want them in a jar as if some one say's you've lost your marbles I can show them there in a jar.

The angel was a gift from KPG. Next to the angel is the last water color picture my mom did. The one with trees.

The crystals are my pretend candles.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Kitties always know how to pick the best spot to snooze.
> 
> According to some of the links, the teapots were made by prison inmates
> 
> ...


Thanks WCK for information about teapot. Never knew that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is this your new craftroom? I love it! I have the same Aunt Jemima? Is it an iron piggy bank? Is that your Daddy's trunk?


Your the one who ask me to post them. Yes it is a bank, there is also a cast Iron dog that was my grandmothers,that dad gave me.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Wendy, I am so happy that the pipe problem is over and you are getting back to normal.

Yarnie, I loved seeing your collections. Your displays were perfect,

KPG, your travel pictures are a joy to view. You are a really good photographer. Such talent!

Bonnie, I am so glad to hear that your DH is doing so well. It will just be a matter of time, I suppose, before he feels like his old self.

I finly finished my caramel-colored baby blanket. It's drying. I will send a picture tomorrow. Currently, I am winding hanks of yarn. I am also trying to finish a library book, Ken Follett's, "Edge of Eternity." It is set in the 1960's, and is the third in his Century series covering the 20th century.

I had good news today. My niece had a scan today and it was clear. She still has to be monitored, but this was good news.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wow what a wild 24 hours!! Hubby fixed the leak under the sink. And then another sprouted up behind the stove. So much for hubby assuring me he had checked all the pipes last week. Well he had plenty of pipe but ran out of those couplings, and this was about 8pm so by the time he got to Lowes it would have closed, and the weather was really bad so I told him not to bother.
> Then my oldest son called from Kentucky, and because of the recent time change and the double shifts he`s been working, he sounded really tired. And he said he had to go to the ATM to get money out as he`s moving into a new apartment tomorrow. I didn`t want him to go because a) he was really tired, and b) I was worried he`d get mugged. But he insisted he`d be ok. So I asked him to call me when he got back in so I`d know he`d be ok. But he didnt` call, so I called his cell phone at 10pm, and his cell phone went straight to voice mail. I couldn`t sleep last last through worry. But at 7am this morning, he called me. But the phone in our living room is quiet, and I didn`t hear it. So I woke up saw the caller ID had KY ST on it. So I called that number and it had the busy signal....more worry.
> Finally at 11 am my son called me again from the KY ST phone number and I answered. He was calling from work and apologised for not calling as he was really tired and his cell phone was off because he was charging it. But he`s ok and that`s the main thing.
> To be continued lol....


Oh lady you had a time today glad everything has settled down for now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I thought it was real too. It was KPG's hair flower instead of yours. :-D


No that was mine; KPG had her flower on a pin that stayed attached to her hair! That left her hands free to take all those wonderful photos.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Wendy, I am so happy that the pipe problem is over and you are getting back to normal.
> 
> Yarnie, I loved seeing your collections. Your displays were perfect,
> 
> ...


Oh so glad to hear about your niece . God has his hand on her. Book sounds interesting can't wait to see the blanket. What are you going to do after hanks are down. Do you have a special project in mind?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I think it is Bruce Jenner's body


 :shock: :-o


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No that was mine; KPG had her flower on a pin that stayed attached to her hair! That left her hands free to take all those wonderful photos.


I love both of KPG and your adv. they are so pretty.

What color of hanks are you getting in? Post pictures please so I can drool over them. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :shock: :-o


Oh my that explains everything. Such good news about Hill air we today . Isn't it nice to hear the truth from her. I was so afraid that no one would believe her. :twisted: (I am just kidding)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, I thought your room would be something as these pictures are showing -- lovely, lovely!


Thanks Jayne that means a lot to me coming from you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Wow what a wild 24 hours!! Hubby fixed the leak under the sink. And then another sprouted up behind the stove. So much for hubby assuring me he had checked all the pipes last week. Well he had plenty of pipe but ran out of those couplings, and this was about 8pm so by the time he got to Lowes it would have closed, and the weather was really bad so I told him not to bother.
> Then my oldest son called from Kentucky, and because of the recent time change and the double shifts he`s been working, he sounded really tired. And he said he had to go to the ATM to get money out as he`s moving into a new apartment tomorrow. I didn`t want him to go because a) he was really tired, and b) I was worried he`d get mugged. But he insisted he`d be ok. So I asked him to call me when he got back in so I`d know he`d be ok. But he didnt` call, so I called his cell phone at 10pm, and his cell phone went straight to voice mail. I couldn`t sleep last last through worry. But at 7am this morning, he called me. But the phone in our living room is quiet, and I didn`t hear it. So I woke up saw the caller ID had KY ST on it. So I called that number and it had the busy signal....more worry.
> Finally at 11 am my son called me again from the KY ST phone number and I answered. He was calling from work and apologised for not calling as he was really tired and his cell phone was off because he was charging it. But he`s ok and that`s the main thing.
> To be continued lol....


Definitely a worrying time Wendy. Glad it worked out ok with your son and that he's safe and hope you now have your water problems solved.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Well now I understand how she and Bill are alike...........drum roll.................They both like private servers


Billy bobber like servers more then her. He has a dress to prove it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Maybe this is why she needs a private server


Looks like a twisted pretzel to me .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> So at around 11 this morning, hubby goes to Lowes to buy more plumbing supplies. He was gone for about 6 hours and I was worried about him. Finally he came back home safe.
> What happened was, he went to buy those plumbing supplies and Lowes were all out. Not surprising with this weather, and Lowes trucks weren`t bringing more til the weekend. So hubby had to go to the next county to the other Lowes....same thing - out of stock there too. By now hubby was getting desperate so he called all the local DIY stores to ask if they had any couplings. He finally found some....hooray. And another reason he took so long was the traffic lights were out over by the Lowes center.So with all the WalMart shoppers, Lowes shoppers, and people coming home from work, the roads were a mess.
> And while he was gone I was trying to clean up my kitchen the best I could. The stove was in the middle of my kitchen and had been since last night...so was my microwave cart. Dishes in the sink because my dishwasher was full etc etc. Every square inch of counter space was filled with my kitchen tool caddies, knife blocks etc.
> Hubby felt bad because he knew I was so upset last night about no water, so he went to the local pizza place and bought me my fave chicken wings. It`s 2 for Tuesday so he bought 2 pizzas for the price of one also. So yay I didn`t have to cook
> ...


 :thumbup: Happy for you Wendy. I bet that shower was fantastic.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WeBee I have to take a picture that I did not take of craft room I know you will know what it is.

I also have to post the drawing of the gas station I bought for my Dad for fathers day. When he was younger he own a standard station in Michigan. I took that as one of my memories of him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:
 

> Aunty Acid says it well


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I looked up the 11 and Chesapeake Bay isn't in that group Bonnie; they were all rivers except the Gulf of Alaska which they said wasn't technically a confluence. Amazing differences in the 2 rivers meeting in all the other photos.
> http://www.earthporm.com/11-incredible-points-world-major-bodies-water-join-together/


That is so neat.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes those are my marbles I want them in a jar as if some one say's you've lost your marbles I can show them there in a jar.
> 
> The angel was a gift from KPG. Next to the angel is the last water color picture my mom did. The one with trees.
> 
> The crystals are my pretend candles.


I guess I should start collecting marbles too :XD: . I went back to look at the water colour; it's very pretty. Artistic talent runs in your family. Being a gift makes the angel extra special.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I think she could have learned from some kp members how to rule over many e-mail accounts and many screen names. I didn't hear all of her blah blah blah, I was cleaning the bathroom. I can say one thing "Get us out of the UN." Not much is more corrupt.


Oh she knows more then that, she has a pack of people who help her that love to scam the people.

What worry's me is that the left ters may vote for her as that would make the libers women so happy. I mean the first women president. They never care about policy or what is what. So can see them voting her in to office . 
I wonder if any of them libers know that Hill o eeeee pays the women on her staff less then men on staff. When she was at women's thing she sure sounds good about women to bad she doesn't practice what she preach.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I guess I should start collecting marbles too :XD: . I went back to look at the water colour; it's very pretty. Artistic talent runs in your family. Being a gift makes the angel extra special.


yes it does.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well off to get ready for the bed. God Bless WCK see you tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Wendy, I am so happy that the pipe problem is over and you are getting back to normal.
> 
> Yarnie, I loved seeing your collections. Your displays were perfect,
> 
> ...


Wonderful news about your niece KC!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I think it is Bruce Jenner's body


My eyes again. :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wow what a wild 24 hours!! Hubby fixed the leak under the sink. And then another sprouted up behind the stove. So much for hubby assuring me he had checked all the pipes last week. Well he had plenty of pipe but ran out of those couplings, and this was about 8pm so by the time he got to Lowes it would have closed, and the weather was really bad so I told him not to bother.
> Then my oldest son called from Kentucky, and because of the recent time change and the double shifts he`s been working, he sounded really tired. And he said he had to go to the ATM to get money out as he`s moving into a new apartment tomorrow. I didn`t want him to go because a) he was really tired, and b) I was worried he`d get mugged. But he insisted he`d be ok. So I asked him to call me when he got back in so I`d know he`d be ok. But he didnt` call, so I called his cell phone at 10pm, and his cell phone went straight to voice mail. I couldn`t sleep last last through worry. But at 7am this morning, he called me. But the phone in our living room is quiet, and I didn`t hear it. So I woke up saw the caller ID had KY ST on it. So I called that number and it had the busy signal....more worry.
> Finally at 11 am my son called me again from the KY ST phone number and I answered. He was calling from work and apologised for not calling as he was really tired and his cell phone was off because he was charging it. But he`s ok and that`s the main thing.
> To be continued lol....


Sorry about the pipes. Maybe tomorrow. 
I know how it is to worry about our sons. If you ever have gs's it starts up again. I am glad your son is ok again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Today we had the extreme privilege of watching Hillary tell us, in essence,
> 
> "Trust me - I'm a POLITICIAN!"
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


You know what I wanted to do. Slap her. She could not look at the reporter or even look his way. Lying all the way. She looked like a bobble head.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Your the one who ask me to post them. Yes it is a bank, there is also a cast Iron dog that was my grandmothers,that dad gave me.


I have a golfer bank and a Noah's Ark bank. My Jemima is a Repro also. I didn't see your dog of yours grandma's I will go back and look. So much to look at.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Wendy, I am so happy that the pipe problem is over and you are getting back to normal.
> 
> Yarnie, I loved seeing your collections. Your displays were perfect,
> 
> ...


Great news about your niece. Prayers are being answered. PTL


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No that was mine; KPG had her flower on a pin that stayed attached to her hair! That left her hands free to take all those wonderful photos.


I can't get anything straight tonight.  KPG did take some wonderful photos of her trip to see you. She must have had a camera over her face the whole time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bon I am glad your DH is doing so well. I missed your post but saw someone else talking about it. Does that mean he is thru with his treatment for the week or the time being? 
I have 2 of my grands here for the night. My DIL is having unexpected gall bladder surgery tomorrow. That is my third child that has had gall bladder surgery. DS had to take her to the ER this past weekend she has stones. Pray for her please. My son did so well with your prayers I want you to pray for her too. Love y'all and thanks.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Aunty Acid says it well


We know these people . :shock:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WeBee I have to take a picture that I did not take of craft room I know you will know what it is.
> 
> I also have to post the drawing of the gas station I bought for my Dad for fathers day. When he was younger he own a standard station in Michigan. I took that as one of my memories of him.


Yarny...thanks so much. I adore old photos and paintings...especially the ones my friends posts. It`s like a living history lesson if you know what I mean.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I want to see if this works


It works perfectly Yarny ♥
I love all your beautiful treasures, And just looking at the foot locker, I just knew it was your beloved Dads. It`s gorgeous and a lasting memory to him to treasure always.
Love your chest of drawers with the baskets too. I bought something similar for my oldest son for Christmas. It just had 3 removable baskets on wheels instead of the 6. I figured he`d like something to store his video games in and can have the games console in the top drawer to keep them all together. I put in there some towels, washcloths, shower soap, sleep pants, boxer shorts, and cologne in there for him and his fiance too. As well as jars of apple and blackberry jelly that I made also.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh she knows more then that, she has a pack of people who help her that love to scam the people.
> 
> What worry's me is that the left ters may vote for her as that would make the libers women so happy. I mean the first women president. They never care about policy or what is what. So can see them voting her in to office .
> I wonder if any of them libers know that Hill o eeeee pays the women on her staff less then men on staff. When she was at women's thing she sure sounds good about women to bad she doesn't practice what she preach.


One of our columnists, Rex Murphy, has quite a way with words. In this piece he compares the life of the Clintons to reality TV and says nothing on TV compares to the Clintons ....

* Sandy Berger inadvertently stuffed classified documents into his pants and socks
"From Arkansas to the White House and beyond, the Clintons have been a mine of suspense, secrecy, sex, subterfuge and sensationalism that has no parallel, private or public, in the entire spread of American political history."

"She who trafficked in the highest negotiations, the most sensitive information, the deepest secrets of international diplomacy, had her own entirely private communications shop. She has, on her own say so, without announcement, stepped outside the mandated practices of the whole U.S. government, and has made herself the only source and authority for her communications."

http://news.nationalpost.com/2015/03/06/rex-murphy-about-those-emails-mrs-clinton/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bon I am glad your DH is doing so well. I missed your post but saw someone else talking about it. Does that mean he is thru with his treatment for the week or the time being?
> I have 2 of my grands here for the night. My DIL is having unexpected gall bladder surgery tomorrow. That is my third child that has had gall bladder surgery. DS had to take her to the ER this past weekend she has stones. Pray for her please. My son did so well with your prayers I want you to pray for her too. Love y'all and thanks.


So sorry to hear about your DIL - that's a lot of surgeries in your family. Prayers for successful surgery and quick recovery. Good that you live so close by so the grands can stay with you.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I wonder what is correct: I have deleted personal emails like the ones about Chelsey's wedding, my mothers funeral, etc. Then the items on the server are private. Didn't she just say she erased private emails?


There was something said yesterday about their .com account being somewhere else, so I don't know if that means the it can be subpoenaed. The entire thing reminds me of Whitewater and cattle futures. She got so huffy that she raised more questions, especially since it was announced hours before that Slick Willy has only sent 2 emails in his life and both were from the WH. And unless I am wrong, Chelsea did not get married then. She violated policy made by <0. If convenience VS National Security was the issue, once again she went against the law and our security.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I saw an article where Hillliar was fired as an attorney on the Watergate thingy! She has been bad news forever!

Praying for all my friends family as dearly love all of you. KPG, your pictures gave me a beautiful vacation! Thanks,

Yarnie, your room is lovely filled with memories.

Got up early to cook as we are having extremely hot weather -- 88 or higher today! I made chocolate cupcakes (for DH) & potato casserole & baked chicken strips.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> There was something said yesterday about their .com account being somewhere else, so I don't know if that means the it can be subpoenaed. The entire thing reminds me of Whitewater and cattle futures. She got so huffy that she raised more questions, especially since it was announced hours before that Slick Willy has only sent 2 emails in his life and both were from the WH. And unless I am wrong, Chelsea did not get married then. She violated policy made by <0. If convenience VS National Security was the issue, once again she went against the law and our security.


I'm enjoying watching the Libs in their faux arguments against the 47 Republs who suddenly grew a backbone. I couldn't be more proud of those 47.

Meanwhile, the Libs remind me of Linda Blair as I watch their heads spin:

treason - jail - traitor - Logan Act - treason - jail - traitor - Logan Act - treason - jail - traitor - Logan Act

The Libs conveniently forget Ted Kennedy, Jim Wright, Jim McDermott and Nancy Pelosi interfering in negotiations in foreign treaties; ALL of whom are Democrats.

Why cannot the Libs follow history and understand law? Why are they so stupid to believe everything that Chrissy, pee down your leg, Matthews screams at them?

The 47 are "authorized" and didn't attempt to negotiate with Iran so the Logan Act has nothing to do with their letter. The letter outlined American laws as written in The Constitution of the USA. Just because <0 doesn't follow The Constitution, doesn't mean the US Congress will be ignored. Without the counsel and consent of the US Senate, <0's agreements are worthless. <0 knows it too. <0 is simply acting like the King he thinks he is. Only one problem, he is pandering to Iran re nuclear arsenals. That is no joke and <0 will weaponize Iran and the world knows that too.

Every one of the Libs needs to look up the legal definition of treason, 'cause they don't have a clue what it means as evidenced by their cries.

I think all the stupid and ridiculous chatter is an attempt to draw attention away from their failing nominee, Hillary, who really is in a few legal and political quagmires.

Fauxcahontis Liarwatha is putting on her war paint ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've wondered what happened to GJZ?


She's been gone a long time. I hope she's all right.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> No that was mine; KPG had her flower on a pin that stayed attached to her hair! That left her hands free to take all those wonderful photos.


WCK: your avatar is great - you look marvelous, absolutely marvelous!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've wondered what happened to GJZ?


She's been gone a long time. I hope she's all right. I just checked - she's still on KP! She posted on a thread called "so interesting" a few days ago.

Maybe she's been busy baking for the shop she was interested in? I hope she'll drop in here .


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Gerslay, this is good - very good! I stand with you, Proud to be a Conservative!
> 
> May I add to your comments?
> 
> ...


Very good, Gerslay and KPG.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

"And - uh - my server - uh - will remain private..."

"Besides, what difference does it make NOW?" 

Does she mean NOW that she thinks she's gotten away with it?

And NOW that she thinks she's gotten away with it again?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> They were beautiful weren't they? Noro Kogarashi and Berroco Campus. I still have a few hanks that have been joined with more lovely yarns. It seems more yarns are come in hanks now -- good in some ways but it means they all need the extra step of being wound into balls.


Even when I buy pre made balls, I wind them before using them. Then I know I'll not be interrupted with tangles and knots, and will catch any imperfections and ties in the new yarn.

It made an interesting photo.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I looked up the 11 and Chesapeake Bay isn't in that group Bonnie; they were all rivers except the Gulf of Alaska which they said wasn't technically a confluence. Amazing differences in the 2 rivers meeting in all the other photos.
> http://www.earthporm.com/11-incredible-points-world-major-bodies-water-join-together/


Isn't that beautiful? I loved reviewing this link, WCK. Thanks for posting. Now we all understand 'confluence' and its wonders.

WeBee - your cookies have been sent. WCK and Gerslay, not so much. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Where is it written in the Constitution that <0 can give money away for free college ed.? What does he expect in return for the free ed. from the kids? Bet they aren't even thinking about payback at this time, but there'll be a time when they will have to pay for this 'free' ed in one way or another! :-(


Where is it written in The Constitution that <0 can do half the things he does; *it isn't.*


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Hillary lives up to the first one with everything she does. The latest email scandal screams I will do as I please as I'm above the law.
> 
> If Hillary doesn't get the nomination, as Democrats are distancing themselves from her now, does that mean that Obama could attempt a 3rd term? Who else do they have?


And she's saying it to everyone, conservatives and liberals, republicans and democrats - basically "screw you - the emails are gone and you ain't gettin' in the server." Cackle, cackle.

The woman has been deceiving and lying all her life. Everyone should understand that, and no one should put up with someone like that running for president. She should be disqualified. She has a criminal mind with all her twists and turns to deceive and get away with it. I would bet money her daughter will be the same way - unless she sees all this for what it is and decides that she will be different.

Some characteristics of a sociopath are "charming, charismatic, and cunning. Most important characteristic - no conscience." People are drawn to sociopaths, but they are only tools used - in any way necessary - to get what the sociopath wants.

Hillary Clinton has no integrity. Knowing that, we can't accept her as a president - or even as a candidate.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Your avatar and all the photos are gorgeous KPG. You have such an excellent eye for colour and composition :thumbup:


Thank you, WCK. Here is the full size photo I'm using presently for my avatar.

I feel such satisfaction that I finally retrieved all my photos and videos from our vacation from my camera (all 1,310 of them). I finished just in time for our next adventure.

It was difficult to choose only some photos for my travel thread.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you, WCK. Here is the full size photo I'm using presently for my avatar.
> 
> I feel such satisfaction that I finally retrieved all my photos and videos from our vacation to western Canada from my camera. (all 1,310 of them).
> 
> Just in time for our next adventure.


Good job, KPG! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Good job, KPG! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hi Bon! Sometimes I drive myself nuts with the things I do and want to do.

My 'to do' list will last me to the end of time.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> yes but it looks like sliver but it is copper penny. Also my wood turned bowl collection. My rock collection on Dad's army trunk which was repainted. Holds my knitting books. More yarn stored in bench.
> 
> I love my stain glass to KPG actual I love everything I have put in here. It is me and things I love.
> 
> The lamp pictures is copper to it belonged to my grandma. The shade is not orginal to the lamp but match paint on walls.


Your room and collection are very special. I'm so glad you shared some pics with us.

I like posting pics as they bring us together and show our personalities and views on our lives.

Just so ya'll know; I look like a flower.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I think she could have learned from some kp members how to rule over many e-mail accounts and many screen names. I didn't hear all of her blah blah blah, I was cleaning the bathroom. I can say one thing "Get us out of the UN." Not much is more corrupt.


Your time was better spent cleaning the bathroom than listening to her. We've all heard it all before.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Saw the posted photos of your vacation and Butchart Gardens. Beautiful! :thumbup: :-D
> Thank you for sharing them with us, KPG.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> We'll keep right on praying for your darling H., Bonnie.♥
> 
> :thumbup:


Ditto!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Your photos are beautiful. The trip was one for a lifetime of memories, KPG. Someday, perhaps I will be fortunate to take a trip to Vancouver and British Columbia. Thank you for sharing memories of your trip with us.♥


You're most welcome. Western Canada and BC was too beautiful not to share my photos. We're already planned a field trip for this weekend, and I'm working on our next vacation. You've gotta know by now how much I love to go and do!

Field trips reign in our abode.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> .


 :XD: Gali - you never fail to make me laugh - love the MSNBC head in the urinal photo.

OOH, reminds me of a knitted urinal cover that made me laugh so hard I cried; made by a Lib on KP. Hello, anything in your head? :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Why wasn't Bush included on the Selma photo for the NYT front page over the weekend?
> 
> Reverse racism?


Yep - full blown.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks KPG - your amazing camera turned a simple polyester flower into a lovely bloom. It still makes me laugh that 2 people asked about the flower without realizing it was a fake :lol:


I'm just glad you didn't go to jail before I got to meet you.

A polyester flower isn't worth it; silk, another story. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> dems don't go to jail. They get rewarded with a gov't job. :thumbdown: :evil:


To me, that's the same thing.

I've been my own boss and working for myself for so many years now, I wonder if I could ever work in a gov't position.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> She wishes she had this bod! ;-) :-D


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think they had 6 votes. We know all 6 of them. :XD:


wish we didn't


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I think it is Bruce Jenner's body


 :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> So at around 11 this morning, hubby goes to Lowes to buy more plumbing supplies. He was gone for about 6 hours and I was worried about him. Finally he came back home safe.
> What happened was, he went to buy those plumbing supplies and Lowes were all out. Not surprising with this weather, and Lowes trucks weren`t bringing more til the weekend. So hubby had to go to the next county to the other Lowes....same thing - out of stock there too. By now hubby was getting desperate so he called all the local DIY stores to ask if they had any couplings. He finally found some....hooray. And another reason he took so long was the traffic lights were out over by the Lowes center.So with all the WalMart shoppers, Lowes shoppers, and people coming home from work, the roads were a mess.
> And while he was gone I was trying to clean up my kitchen the best I could. The stove was in the middle of my kitchen and had been since last night...so was my microwave cart. Dishes in the sink because my dishwasher was full etc etc. Every square inch of counter space was filled with my kitchen tool caddies, knife blocks etc.
> Hubby felt bad because he knew I was so upset last night about no water, so he went to the local pizza place and bought me my fave chicken wings. It`s 2 for Tuesday so he bought 2 pizzas for the price of one also. So yay I didn`t have to cook
> ...


Finally - the water is wet! When all else fails, eat chicken. Glad you're back in business, WeBee.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Today we had the extreme privilege of watching Hillary tell us, in essence,
> 
> "Trust me - I'm a POLITICIAN!"
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :XD:  :x and it took her fifteen minutes to spit that out


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes those are my marbles I want them in a jar as if some one say's you've lost your marbles I can show them there in a jar.
> 
> The angel was a gift from KPG. Next to the angel is the last water color picture my mom did. The one with trees.
> 
> The crystals are my pretend candles.


I went back to see your Mom's painting - looks very pretty. I'm glad you have that to remember her.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Wendy, I am so happy that the pipe problem is over and you are getting back to normal.
> 
> Yarnie, I loved seeing your collections. Your displays were perfect,
> 
> ...


Thanks, KC. Let's see the poopy blanket! :-D I bet you're glad to get that off your hands, I mean, needles.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I had good news today. My niece had a scan today and it was clear. She still has to be monitored, but this was good news.


Fantastic news! God is good! Praise Him for a good report today.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> No that was mine; KPG had her flower on a pin that stayed attached to her hair! That left her hands free to take all those wonderful photos.


I still have it, I made a fabric covered button for the center and put it on a hair clip. It's ready for meeting Denim Country peeps.

I'll take/post a pic so y'all can recognize me;

be right back ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I love both of KPG and your adv. they are so pretty.
> 
> What color of hanks are you getting in? Post pictures please so I can drool over them. :XD:


Txs, Yarnie. I love your new avatar of Willie, the Terror Cat, too! I keep going back to your photos to check out things.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Looks like a twisted pretzel to me .


 :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You know what I wanted to do. Slap her. She could not look at the reporter or even look his way. Lying all the way. She looked like a bobble head.


Don't hold back, CB. Tell us how you really feel.

I want to slap her now, too, after listening to you. :shock: She is one crabby, twisted pretzel.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't get anything straight tonight.  KPG did take some wonderful photos of her trip to see you. She must have had a camera over her face the whole time.


That is so not me. My camera fits in one hand, and WCK and Gerslay will tell you, I am so casual when taking photos. I'm not one of those people who pose or take time to arrange things/people just so. I point and shoot and move on to enjoy my life. If I get some nice photos they help me remember that spectacular day. My camera doesn't get in my way, but the photos certainly bring me great joy to review.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bon I am glad your DH is doing so well. I missed your post but saw someone else talking about it. Does that mean he is thru with his treatment for the week or the time being?
> I have 2 of my grands here for the night. My DIL is having unexpected gall bladder surgery tomorrow. That is my third child that has had gall bladder surgery. DS had to take her to the ER this past weekend she has stones. Pray for her please. My son did so well with your prayers I want you to pray for her too. Love y'all and thanks.


You've got them. Let us know she is OK after surgery.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I wonder what is correct: I have deleted personal emails like the ones about Chelsey's wedding, my mothers funeral, etc. Then the items on the server are private. Didn't she just say she erased private emails?


We all know she deleted all pertinent work-related e-mails that would incriminate her _before_ she printed out the 55,000 pages to turn over.

What a snake ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I saw an article where Hillliar was fired as an attorney on the Watergate thingy! She has been bad news forever!
> 
> Praying for all my friends family as dearly love all of you. KPG, your pictures gave me a beautiful vacation! Thanks,
> 
> ...


Hi adorable Jane. Glad to hear you are living well in Florida. Also glad you enjoyed your vacation traveling with me. I'm a happy camper now.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> "And - uh - my server - uh - will remain private..."
> 
> "Besides, what difference does it make NOW?"
> 
> ...


Good points ... she'll probably get away with everything this time, too, unless and until a Repub President takes the White House and appoints a Repub AG to look into Hillary's crimes.

I wonder if the uninformed and low-info Dem voters will be stupid enough and there are enough of them to put her into the WH. We'll see.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> And she's saying it to everyone, conservatives and liberals, republicans and democrats - basically "screw you - the emails are gone and you ain't gettin' in the server." Cackle, cackle.
> 
> The woman has been deceiving and lying all her life. Everyone should understand that, and no one should put up with someone like that running for president. She should be disqualified. She has a criminal mind with all her twists and turns to deceive and get away with it. I would bet money her daughter will be the same way - unless she sees all this for what it is and decides that she will be different.
> 
> ...


Excellent post Bon. She is exactly as you stated. I cannot believe how deceived anyone is who would vote for her. Truth be told, she should be in jail and not even a blip in our minds for consideration of any elected office.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I've done enough talking today, too much, so will say see you later my fine friends.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Bon! Sometimes I drive myself nuts with the things I do and want to do.
> 
> My 'to do' list will last me to the end of time.


Mine, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Your room and collection are very special. I'm so glad you shared some pics with us.
> 
> I like posting pics as they bring us together and show our personalities and views on our lives.
> 
> Just so ya'll know; I look like a flower.


I've missed so many pages and so many pictures! I'm going back to find some now. I have a 15-minute break before my next chore.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Didn't he have back surgery? I will be glad when he is back to work. Whine Williams is driving me nuts. Bob gets on my nerves but if they have to have a dem I would rather have him.


Yes, I heard back surgery.

I used to hate Beckel back when he was so viciously defending Clinton. But watching him on The Five has changed my mind. He's got kids, he's pro-life, he's Christian, he's been through a whole lot of bad, and he decorated his house hugely "for the kids" in his neighborhood.

He's a kind-hearted man - just don't get him started on politics - he goes into a bad place. But he was raised by a strong liberal activist and marched with his father during the civil rights movement - those roots go deep. Although - he admits he's having trouble defending >0.

Have you seen on there that he and Dana Perino and her husband have become close friends through their association on The Five? Interesting.

I think when we look at everything through the filter of politics, we are divided. When we look at everything through the filter of humanity, we are more united - and far better off in my opinion. Someone's politics is just surface - their humanity is who they are and what we should see. But that's based on my religious beliefs, too. I believe that God looks into our souls and sees who we are.

Just my opinion.

Filter isn't the word I want. What is the word? The mind - gone bye-bye.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hillary is on. Started out trashing the Repubs.


Wasn't that ridiculous?!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Excellent post Bon. She is exactly as you stated. I cannot believe how deceived anyone is who would vote for her. Truth be told, she should be in jail and not even a blip in our minds for consideration of any elected office.


I agree. And trashing the Republicans at the beginning of her speech was ridiculous. She got caught with her hand in the cookie jar, and she stands up there so "big and tall" and tries to act like a hot-shot presidential candidate whose pronouncements matter. I think she's finished. Her credibility is gone.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good morning my D&P friends
Well there`s a headline I thought I`d never see in my lifetime
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/5f35e25c77194546822769b2f9672fe3/ap-sues-state-department-seeking-access-clinton-records
AP among others are in the tank for the Clintons and <0 so often that they need oxygen masks.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yarnie! I love your pictures. It's so much fun to see the things you've saved. I love the wooden bowls, want to feel the smoothness. They look beautiful grouped like that. The angel, the heart wreath, the amazing teapot! So many wonderful things! Also, your new avatar is precious, as is Kitty. I'm so glad you posted - I feel like I've visited you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Did you notice that Hilary is very talented at voices. She can have a midwestern accent, and African-American accent, and a deep, loud, monotonal "I AM GOING TO BE THE FIRST WOMAN PRESIDENT SO I MEAN WHAT I SAY AND YOU'D BETTER BELIEVE IT" voice! 

That last one was what she used when she gave her ex-plan-a-tion.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I don't think Hillary will ever be indicted. Obama will pardon her before he leaves office, if he ever does.


That`s my greatest fear too joey


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK: your avatar is great - you look marvelous, absolutely marvelous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Isn't that beautiful? I loved reviewing this link, WCK. Thanks for posting. Now we all understand 'confluence' and its wonders.
> 
> WeBee - your cookies have been sent. WCK and Gerslay, not so much. :-D


But Gerslay and I are conservatives and won't collect something we haven't earned!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you, WCK. Here is the full size photo I'm using presently for my avatar.
> 
> I feel such satisfaction that I finally retrieved all my photos and videos from our vacation from my camera (all 1,310 of them). I finished just in time for our next adventure.
> 
> It was difficult to choose only some photos for my travel thread.


Have you decided on the next adventure?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So sorry to hear about your DIL - that's a lot of surgeries in your family. Prayers for successful surgery and quick recovery. Good that you live so close by so the grands can stay with you.


My son just called and said she is going to recovery . She was pretty infected. I hope they keep her over night. Thanks for the prayers WCK. I don't know why they all have bad gall bladders. They are all in their 30's. Probably too many cokes or something.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I still have it, I made a fabric covered button for the center and put it on a hair clip. It's ready for meeting Denim Country peeps.
> 
> I'll take/post a pic so y'all can recognize me;
> 
> be right back ...


 :thumbup: Perfect as I remembered it


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> "And - uh - my server - uh - will remain private..."
> 
> "Besides, what difference does it make NOW?"
> 
> ...


She thinks she has gotten away with it. She always does. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> And she's saying it to everyone, conservatives and liberals, republicans and democrats - basically "screw you - the emails are gone and you ain't gettin' in the server." Cackle, cackle.
> 
> The woman has been deceiving and lying all her life. Everyone should understand that, and no one should put up with someone like that running for president. She should be disqualified. She has a criminal mind with all her twists and turns to deceive and get away with it. I would bet money her daughter will be the same way - unless she sees all this for what it is and decides that she will be different.
> 
> ...


Oh Bon you are so right about her being a sociopath.
What is up with Chelsea on the trail with her? Shouldn't she be home with the baby? I guess she doesn't want Bill around to take her attention away. So she has her other partner in crime teaching how to do it. :x


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you, WCK. Here is the full size photo I'm using presently for my avatar.
> 
> I feel such satisfaction that I finally retrieved all my photos and videos from our vacation from my camera (all 1,310 of them). I finished just in time for our next adventure.
> 
> It was difficult to choose only some photos for my travel thread.


Beautiful. We will all be happy to see green again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son just called and said she is going to recovery . She was pretty infected. I hope they keep her over night. Thanks for the prayers WCK. I don't know why they all have bad gall bladders. They are all in their 30's. Probably too many cokes or something.


Still in my prayers, hope she heals quickly.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD:  :x and it took her fifteen minutes to spit that out


Did you see the arrogant walk to the podium? I had to bite a bullet to keep from pulling a Bon. Ptoooey!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

DP


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree. And trashing the Republicans at the beginning of her speech was ridiculous. She got caught with her hand in the cookie jar, and she stands up there so "big and tall" and tries to act like a hot-shot presidential candidate whose pronouncements matter. I think she's finished. Her credibility is gone.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> But Gerslay and I are conservatives and won't collect something we haven't earned!


Great confession ! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Have you decided on the next adventure?


I'm going to speak like a Hollywood Liberal, "I got two in the can and tickets purchased for another quickie this weekend." :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is what I said to DH yesterday during the speech. http://www.facebook.com/NashvilleTeaParty/photos/a.292774227430322.62391.287011828006562/850198371687902/?type=1&theater


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> hey it's working Not very clear pictures. the little tea pot is made out of a penny


The results are great. Well worth the time and trouble of the redo.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hillary is _THAT_ stupid - or at least thinks the American People are that stupid.
> 
> Her excuse for her private e-mail server IN HER HOUSE is she didn't want to carry two devices, one for private, and one for work e-mails.
> 
> ...


Hillary is that stupid and arrogant. The sad thing is that people will believe her. Toggling must be the inconvenience Hillary spoke about. Perhaps it was just too confusing for the old gal!!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Where was this?


Long Island, NY, where the G and I are fused together when pronouncing it. (Something like Longiiisland)


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> So at around 11 this morning, hubby goes to Lowes to buy more plumbing supplies. He was gone for about 6 hours and I was worried about him. Finally he came back home safe.
> What happened was, he went to buy those plumbing supplies and Lowes were all out. Not surprising with this weather, and Lowes trucks weren`t bringing more til the weekend. So hubby had to go to the next county to the other Lowes....same thing - out of stock there too. By now hubby was getting desperate so he called all the local DIY stores to ask if they had any couplings. He finally found some....hooray. And another reason he took so long was the traffic lights were out over by the Lowes center.So with all the WalMart shoppers, Lowes shoppers, and people coming home from work, the roads were a mess.
> And while he was gone I was trying to clean up my kitchen the best I could. The stove was in the middle of my kitchen and had been since last night...so was my microwave cart. Dishes in the sink because my dishwasher was full etc etc. Every square inch of counter space was filled with my kitchen tool caddies, knife blocks etc.
> Hubby felt bad because he knew I was so upset last night about no water, so he went to the local pizza place and bought me my fave chicken wings. It`s 2 for Tuesday so he bought 2 pizzas for the price of one also. So yay I didn`t have to cook
> ...


I like the ending to this story. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I think it is Bruce Jenner's body


Jenner put his docu-series of of his transformation on hold for a while. Perhaps he has to figure out how to NOT become that.   :shock: :shock:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Jenner put his docu-series of of his transformation on hold for a while. Perhaps he has to figure out how to NOT become that.   :shock: :shock:


I am telling you he is one ugly woman


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> There was something said yesterday about their .com account being somewhere else, so I don't know if that means the it can be subpoenaed. The entire thing reminds me of Whitewater and cattle futures. She got so huffy that she raised more questions, especially since it was announced hours before that Slick Willy has only sent 2 emails in his life and both were from the WH. And unless I am wrong, Chelsea did not get married then. She violated policy made by <0. If convenience VS National Security was the issue, once again she went against the law and our security.


There was an article on the AP suing the State Dept for Hillary's emails. Wouldn't they have to sue the Clinton foundation as the server belongs to it, not the State Dept? Hillary also told her staff to use the gov't emails, not their private emails. That probably didn't apply to her close advisers and staff though. Anthony Weiner's wife (I forget her name) used Hillary's server. With her ties to the Muslim Brotherhood, how is that not a threat to our national security? This is just the beginning.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Have you decided on the next adventure?


yes where are you off to next?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We all know she deleted all pertinent work-related e-mails that would incriminate her _before_ she printed out the 55,000 pages to turn over.
> 
> What a snake ...


Just because she said she deleted them, doesn't mean she did actually delete them. She just won't release them if she thinks her server is safe from Congress. I would think she has way too much info in those emails to delete them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son just called and said she is going to recovery . She was pretty infected. I hope they keep her over night. Thanks for the prayers WCK. I don't know why they all have bad gall bladders. They are all in their 30's. Probably too many cokes or something.


Glad she is out of surgrey and on the mend.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She thinks she has gotten away with it. She always does. :shock: :roll:


In her mind, even MSNBC is bad mouthing her today.

She was so shifty eyed during speech. looking above everyone's head and to either side not looking at them at all. I almost left the f out. I really have to watch what I am posting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I am telling you he is one ugly woman


Oh are you saying he is pretty ugly or just very pretty ugly. :roll: i can say I do like his pony tail, as that is in the back it's a good thing


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> There was an article on the AP suing the State Dept for Hillary's emails. Wouldn't they have to sue the Clinton foundation as the server belongs to it, not the State Dept? Hillary also told her staff to use the gov't emails, not their private emails. That probably didn't apply to her close advisers and staff though. Anthony Weiner's wife (I forget her name) used Hillary's server. With her ties to the Muslim Brotherhood, how is that not a threat to our national security? This is just the beginning.


You just know H will get away with it, (she is not a stand by her man cookie making house wife) Makes you wonder if she is in to Billy Boy or a women who knows how to use her man.

I thought even if email was erase the CIA and FBI could still find them and open them. Nothing in cyber space is safe. But we know that will never happen.
AP is suing for Hillerrrrrrrrrrry's records, now where I heard it MSNBC. We were out for lunch and they had a tv on that station. They seem to be a bit upset with over the Hill


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning my D&P friends
> Well there`s a headline I thought I`d never see in my lifetime
> http://bigstory.ap.org/article/5f35e25c77194546822769b2f9672fe3/ap-sues-state-department-seeking-access-clinton-records
> AP among others are in the tank for the Clintons and <0 so often that they need oxygen masks.


They will have to go further than the State Dept. The server is not owned by Hillary or Bill, but by their foundation. I guess as a means to protect them individually. It probably makes it harder to request the info from the foundation as well. They certainly know how to cover their a$$e$.

This bit about Obama not knowing Hillary was using a different server is BS. He sent emails to her and his people did as well. Just more lies in the attempt to cover for each other.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They will have to go further than the State Dept. The server is not owned by Hillary or Bill, but by their foundation. I guess as a means to protect them individually. It probably makes it harder to request the info from the foundation as well. They certainly know how to cover their a$$e$.
> 
> This bit about Obama not knowing Hillary was using a different server is BS. He sent emails to her and his people did as well. Just more lies in the attempt to cover for each other.


Wait now you know he only gets his news from the papers. You can't expect him to know everything. I mean papers only come out once a day. Must take him all day to read them as he is busy don't you know.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone for enjoying my room. 

Joey we have the windows open today most of the snow is gone just patches left. 

How are you doing up there?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Solo seems you are a little bit upset with the Hill, you do know they are thinking of blast that Hill off the mountain don't you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I still have it, I made a fabric covered button for the center and put it on a hair clip. It's ready for meeting Denim Country peeps.
> 
> I'll take/post a pic so y'all can recognize me;
> 
> be right back ...


that is so pretty, just in time for spring.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Wendy, I am so happy that the pipe problem is over and you are getting back to normal.
> 
> Yarnie, I loved seeing your collections. Your displays were perfect,
> 
> ...


I share your happiness, KC, of your niece's good news. PTL!♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> And she's saying it to everyone, conservatives and liberals, republicans and democrats - basically "screw you - the emails are gone and you ain't gettin' in the server." Cackle, cackle.
> 
> The woman has been deceiving and lying all her life. Everyone should understand that, and no one should put up with someone like that running for president. She should be disqualified. She has a criminal mind with all her twists and turns to deceive and get away with it. I would bet money her daughter will be the same way - unless she sees all this for what it is and decides that she will be different.
> 
> ...


Bon you describe her perfectly.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Looks like a twisted pretzel to me .


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Jokim, how is the weather your way. Hope it is warming up and sunny.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> One of our columnists, Rex Murphy, has quite a way with words. In this piece he compares the life of the Clintons to reality TV and says nothing on TV compares to the Clintons ....
> 
> * Sandy Berger inadvertently stuffed classified documents into his pants and socks
> "From Arkansas to the White House and beyond, the Clintons have been a mine of suspense, secrecy, sex, subterfuge and sensationalism that has no parallel, private or public, in the entire spread of American political history."
> ...


They Clintons consider themselves above the law, like many dems.! :thumbdown: :evil:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi Jokim, how is the weather your way. Hope it is warming up and sunny.


Hi Yarnie, thanks for asking about our weather. It's about 40 deg.F and the snow is SLOWLY melting. More warm up expected during the week. We're keeping our fingers crossed that this slow melting continues at this rate. Yes, it was sunny today. Felt nice, almost like spring!  
Your weather is probably not much different, is it?♥
BTW- Yarnie, I neglected to comment on your lovely display of family treasures in your lovely home. I love to see and display pieces around the house with a tie to the past. It's an easy way to tell the grandkids about our family's history. And boy do they ask questions! I love it.
I'll bet you also have stories, don't you? :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bon I am glad your DH is doing so well. I missed your post but saw someone else talking about it. Does that mean he is thru with his treatment for the week or the time being?
> I have 2 of my grands here for the night. My DIL is having unexpected gall bladder surgery tomorrow. That is my third child that has had gall bladder surgery. DS had to take her to the ER this past weekend she has stones. Pray for her please. My son did so well with your prayers I want you to pray for her too. Love y'all and thanks.


Will keep her in my prayers, CB. Let us know how she does. They have made great progress in gall bladder surgery over the years. Hope she has quick recovery.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I wonder what is correct: I have deleted personal emails like the ones about Chelsey's wedding, my mothers funeral, etc. Then the items on the server are private. Didn't she just say she erased private emails?


Is she digging herself deeper and deeper into the hole of lies?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Just thought of something, if Hillary can't handle two e-mail addresses on one device, what is she going to do when as President she gets that 3 AM call? She can't handle yet another device.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Look at the comments. I couldn't say it better myself.
http://www.facebook.com/OfficialRightWingNews/photos/a.401034789956656.90394.389658314427637/1007356575991138/?type=1&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Please continue to pray for my DIL. She had 3 big stones in her gallbladder. They had to move her liver and she has drains in right now. She has to spend the night. Our son is staying with her . She is in a lot of pain.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I am telling you he is one ugly woman


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I saw an article where Hillliar was fired as an attorney on the Watergate thingy! She has been bad news forever!
> 
> Praying for all my friends family as dearly love all of you. KPG, your pictures gave me a beautiful vacation! Thanks,
> 
> ...


I knew she was one of the attorneys working on the Watergate investigation, but I didn't know she was fired! Wonder why she was fired???


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm enjoying watching the Libs in their faux arguments against the 47 Republs who suddenly grew a backbone. I couldn't be more proud of those 47.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Libs remind me of Linda Blair as I watch their heads spin:
> 
> ...


Quagmire is the very word to describe the place h finds herself now, but I don't think she looks at it way.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> They Clintons consider themselves above the law, like many dems.! :thumbdown: :evil:


Preach it Jokim!!! :thumbup:

And now it seems Chillary`s aide Huma Abadine AKA Mrs Weiner has been found using Chillary`s email server too.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2990404/Did-three-Hillary-Clinton-aides-use-private-clintonemail-com-server-ran-State-Department-Two-news-outlets-say-s-so.html

And when asked at a press conference if <0 had a private email address, WH spokesman Josh Earnest wouldn`t answer.
The plot thickens.
It`s not so much Chillaries email server I care about....it`s her private donors I want to know more about.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Maybe this is why she needs a private server


LTL, I didn't know what the yoga pic was all about when you posted it. I didn't watch the whole speech yesterday but I watched a clip of Hill today on FX News and now I get what your post and picture was about. This is a bit late but....HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. and I'm reposting your picture, is that a necklace or a choking scar.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

galinipper said:


> LTL, I didn't know what the yoga pic was all about when you posted it. I didn't watch the whole speech yesterday but I watched a clip of Hill today on FX News and now I get what your post and picture was about. This is a bit late but....HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. and I'm reposting your picture, is that a necklace or a choking scar.


Never too late........I posted it right after the speech so most people had not gotten the reference.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Seems to be alot of outrage on Capitol Hill about the 47 Senators letter to Iran's leaders, calling it Unprecedented and on and on, you know the usual. Was it really Unprecedented, not according to history. In 1983 the late Ted Kennedy 'The Swimmer' concocted a scheme, not only to undermine President Ronald Reagan's nuclear arms reduction talks with the Soviet Union but to make himself look presidential for the 1988 elections. It's all out there for the dems and progressives to read. They even lie to themselves. And I like that.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lou Dobbs asked a good question today..." why does everyone get upset when Hillary lies and not when Obama does? "

There's alot of true to that.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Lou Dobbs asked a good question today..." why does everyone get upset when Hillary lies and not when Obama does? "
> 
> There's alot of true to that.


Wow :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Your room and collection are very special. I'm so glad you shared some pics with us.
> 
> I like posting pics as they bring us together and show our personalities and views on our lives.
> 
> Just so ya'll know; I look like a flower.


A flower huh? Which one KPG?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you see the arrogant walk to the podium? I had to bite a bullet to keep from pulling a Bon. Ptoooey!


"Pulling a Bon! Phooey!" Hey..I like this...can we make Bon's words an official 
declaration of our D&P forum?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Wow :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


double :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

also for the un and the party boy pixie's.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> "Pulling a Bon! Phooey!" Hey..I like this...can we make Bon's words an official
> declaration of our D&P forum?


Good idea . Phooey is and should be the official word on DP


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I want someone to explain to me how it is all Christian and southerns faults for what has happen to Mr. Obama. When they can declare their Christians too. Does that include these people too. Oh my such deep thoughts from this Christian tonight. Have to get a grip.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am on the top half of hat, brim. So far so good, not to many mistakes covered some up. You know like our dear lady of the Hill ore wee.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am on the top half of hat, brim. So far so good, not to many mistakes covered some up. You know like our dear lady of the Hill ore wee.


 :thumbup: hope we can see it soon Yarnie. How was your day?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Isn't that beautiful? I loved reviewing this link, WCK. Thanks for posting. Now we all understand 'confluence' and its wonders.
> 
> WeBee - your cookies have been sent. WCK and Gerslay, not so much. :-D


I love geography! Thank you for the geo lesson, Kitty.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> And she's saying it to everyone, conservatives and liberals, republicans and democrats - basically "screw you - the emails are gone and you ain't gettin' in the server." Cackle, cackle.
> 
> The woman has been deceiving and lying all her life. Everyone should understand that, and no one should put up with someone like that running for president. She should be disqualified. She has a criminal mind with all her twists and turns to deceive and get away with it. I would bet money her daughter will be the same way - unless she sees all this for what it is and decides that she will be different.
> 
> ...


hillary is not the only one that fits the description of a 'sociopath'. Look at some of the leaders of her party! :thumbdown: :evil:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: hope we can see it soon Yarnie. How was your day?


It was lovely. Sun out in the fifty's.

How was yours have you been busy What color are coming in now?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I still have it, I made a fabric covered button for the center and put it on a hair clip. It's ready for meeting Denim Country peeps.
> 
> I'll take/post a pic so y'all can recognize me;
> 
> be right back ...


Love it!, eye catching and strikingly colorful! You should run the Art Dept. at some major craft store. Hobby Lobby, perhaps?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

http://bitecharge.com/play/behindback/h3
I'm the optimist


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Good idea . Phooey is and should be the official word on DP


I goofed...Bon's "official" word is "Ptoooey" gotta give her proper credit! Sorry 'bout that Bon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It was lovely. Sun out in the fifty's.
> 
> How was yours have you been busy What color are coming in now?


We had clouds and drizzle; but I'm glad you got some sun. All of you in the east sure deserve it after the past few months.

It wasn't too busy today so I had a chance to sit and visit with the ladies in the knitting group today - 6 of us and lots of laughs. Got 4 boxes this afternoon, so I'll be unpacking tomorrow. Bright colours have been popular - turquoise, fuchsia, orange, yellow


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, I heard back surgery.
> 
> I used to hate Beckel back when he was so viciously defending Clinton. But watching him on The Five has changed my mind. He's got kids, he's pro-life, he's Christian, he's been through a whole lot of bad, and he decorated his house hugely "for the kids" in his neighborhood.
> 
> ...


Very sweetly and lovingly put, Bonnie. What a gentle soul you are. I am happy that God looks into our souls and not to the 'outer' us, nor to our minds and thoughts. Sometimes, I don't think He would be pleased with what He would find there. ;-) :?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree. And trashing the Republicans at the beginning of her speech was ridiculous. She got caught with her hand in the cookie jar, and she stands up there so "big and tall" and tries to act like a hot-shot presidential candidate whose pronouncements matter. I think she's finished. Her credibility is gone.


Exactly right, Bonnie! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning my D&P friends
> Well there`s a headline I thought I`d never see in my lifetime
> http://bigstory.ap.org/article/5f35e25c77194546822769b2f9672fe3/ap-sues-state-department-seeking-access-clinton-records
> AP among others are in the tank for the Clintons and <0 so often that they need oxygen masks.


Yes, unbelievable, but... the media never liked h. Bill has a bit of charisma about him. h has none. Perhaps they would like to see her gone from the 'potential 2016 pres. candidates' stage'. ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I don't think Hillary will ever be indicted. Obama will pardon her before he leaves office, if he ever does.


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :thumbdown:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

All have a good night am going to bed early tonight. This time change is starting to catch up with me.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Please continue to pray for my DIL. She had 3 big stones in her gallbladder. They had to move her liver and she has drains in right now. She has to spend the night. Our son is staying with her . She is in a lot of pain.


Will remember her in my prayers tonight CB, and tomorrow morning.♥♥♥ Will keep praying that her pain subsides.♥♥♥ Please keep us posted on her progress. So many cases of gallbladder stones. Wonder what causes them?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Preach it Jokim!!! :thumbup:
> 
> And now it seems Chillary`s aide Huma Abadine AKA Mrs Weiner has been found using Chillary`s email server too.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2990404/Did-three-Hillary-Clinton-aides-use-private-clintonemail-com-server-ran-State-Department-Two-news-outlets-say-s-so.html
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: So many questions about the dems' crooked dealings that I doubt we'll ever have enough lifetimes to uncover the entire truth!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> http://bitecharge.com/play/behindback/h3
> I'm the optimist


Me too.  
You have a contagiously optimistic outlook on life, and your mental framework is insanely remarkable. You've passed through many hardships and kept your head up all the way. Deep down you truly and honestly believe that things will always get better. And precisely because of this natural elation you have, life always rewards you with amazing gifts.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Lou Dobbs asked a good question today..." why does everyone get upset when Hillary lies and not when Obama does? "
> 
> There's alot of true to that.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had clouds and drizzle; but I'm glad you got some sun. All of you in the east sure deserve it after the past few months.
> 
> It wasn't too busy today so I had a chance to sit and visit with the ladies in the knitting group today - 6 of us and lots of laughs. Got 4 boxes this afternoon, so I'll be unpacking tomorrow. Bright colours have been popular - turquoise, fuchsia, orange, yellow


What are your lady's working on in the group? How do you pick what you buy?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> http://bitecharge.com/play/behindback/h3
> I'm the optimist


Me too. :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> All have a good night am going to bed early tonight. This time change is starting to catch up with me.


Nighty-nite Yarnie. It's not often that I'm up late enough to wish you that.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I was talking to DB#2 tonight - he had his 1 month check-up for the surgery he had for more basel cells on his face. Good news is there is no infection but it is healing very slowly because the surgeon had to go deep and wide in both his forehead and his cheek. He had 41 stitches to close the wounds.

CB - did your DS make her follow-up appointment?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was talking to DB#2 tonight - he had his 1 month check-up for the surgery he had for more basel cells on his face. Good news is there is no infection but it is healing very slowly because the surgeon had to go deep and wide in both his forehead and his cheek. He had 41 stitches to close the wounds.
> 
> CB - did your DS make her follow-up appointment?


That is terrible. That is a lot of stitches. That is good news no infection. The dr told both my sister and my mother to keep vaseline on the stitches to keep out germs. 
No my sister hasn't been on a follow up. Hers was on her chest. She has been snowed in , in Kentucky. She is suppose to be coming home in a few days. I will gently tell her to go to the dr. 
My mother's was on her nose. She hasn't gone back at all to get checked . The dr went back in while he had her open to look to see if he got all of the cancer. He did so she only went back one time to get checked. It has been 5 years and she hasn't had anymore problems
. Did your brother's dr do plastic surgery on your DB's face?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Woman makes kind gesture toward a group of soldiers, she probably never expected this to happen
> 
> Read more at http://www.youngcons.com/woman-makes-kind-gesture-toward-group-soldiers-probably-never-expected-happen/#3FtS2O6wpH44FPES.99


I love that story. :-D God Bless our soldiers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good night everyone. Love y'all. XX &#9829;


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was talking to DB#2 tonight - he had his 1 month check-up for the surgery he had for more basel cells on his face. Good news is there is no infection but it is healing very slowly because the surgeon had to go deep and wide in both his forehead and his cheek. He had 41 stitches to close the wounds.
> 
> CB - did your DS make her follow-up appointment?


Glad to hear the good news about you DB#2, Kitty. Hope he continues to make good progress.♥ As long as they got it all out, he should be fine. DH is doing better with his post op, but now he'll have to use sun screen and wear a hat.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What are your lady's working on in the group? How do you pick what you buy?


They all have different project - a tunisian crochet cushion, crochet baby afghan, knit toddler hoodie, knit lace baby shawl, lace socks, socks and I'm working on a scarf.

The boxes that came today are restocking of yarn that I was low on (usually ordered from shade cards or web sites). The major yarn companies sell through distributors that have reps that come around to the shops with samples for all the new yarns for spring and fall. There are so many choices, it can be very hard to decide which ones to bring in.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good night everyone. Love y'all. XX ♥


Good night, CB.XX♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Woman makes kind gesture toward a group of soldiers, she probably never expected this to happen
> 
> Read more at http://www.youngcons.com/woman-makes-kind-gesture-toward-group-soldiers-probably-never-expected-happen/#3FtS2O6wpH44FPES.99


That's a beautiful story. Petawawa is a Canadian military base in Ont.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is terrible. That is a lot of stitches. That is good news no infection. The dr told both my sister and my mother to keep vaseline on the stitches to keep out germs.
> No my sister hasn't been on a follow up. Hers was on her chest. She has been snowed in , in Kentucky. She is suppose to be coming home in a few days. I will gently tell her to go to the dr.
> My mother's was on her nose. She hasn't gone back at all to get checked . The dr went back in while he had her open to look to see if he got all of the cancer. He did so she only went back one time to get checked. It has been 5 years and she hasn't had anymore problems
> . Did your brother's dr do plastic surgery on your DB's face?


No he just cut out the cancers and did his best to minimize damage when stitching him back up. DB has had several other surgeries and a couple of laser treatments before, most on his head and face. He needed so many stitches because the forehead wound was so large that he had to slice along the side of the face to the top of the ear to get enough skin to pull up and suture. He used to get sunburned often when he was young. For the last 10 years, he uses strong sun screens and always wears a hat.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Glad to hear the good news about you DB#2, Kitty. Hope he continues to make good progress.♥ As long as they got it all out, he should be fine. DH is doing better with his post op, but now he'll have to use sun screen and wear a hat.


Thanks Jokim. Hope your DH continues to do well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No he just cut out the cancers and did his best to minimize damage when stitching him back up. DB has had several other surgeries and a couple of laser treatments before, most on his head and face. He needed so many stitches because the forehead wound was so large that he had to slice along the side of the face to the top of the ear to get enough skin to pull up and suture. He used to get sunburned often when he was young. For the last 10 years, he uses strong sun screens and always wears a hat.


The dr over lapped the skin on my Mother's nose . It looked terrible for awhile but then it smoothed down. The dr said that there would be less of a scar if she massaged the scar with any kind of lotion. I hope your DB doesn't scar too badly. Did his dr tell him to massage the wound?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Hillary may be in more trouble, for either signing or not signing the exit paper, OF109, when she left the state department. If she signed it could be a felony. If she didn't, why would she not sign the same paper she required all the employees to.


I hope it all comes out what she has been doing. Either way she is in trouble.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They all have different project - a tunisian crochet cushion, crochet baby afghan, knit toddler hoodie, knit lace baby shawl, lace socks, socks and I'm working on a scarf.
> 
> The boxes that came today are restocking of yarn that I was low on (usually ordered from shade cards or web sites). The major yarn companies sell through distributors that have reps that come around to the shops with samples for all the new yarns for spring and fall. There are so many choices, it can be very hard to decide which ones to bring in.


That is different projects.
It must be hard picking out yarns for others. I would end up just picking the kind I like. :shock: With help from the reps maybe you won't do that.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I want someone to explain to me how it is all Christian and southerns faults for what has happen to Mr. Obama. When they can declare their Christians too. Does that include these people too. Oh my such deep thoughts from this Christian tonight. Have to get a grip.


It wasn't their fault until they saw the light and went Republican. When the South had only Dem Governors the South was perfect in the AOLW's world.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Hillary may be in more trouble, for either signing or not signing the exit paper, OF109, when she left the state department. If she signed it could be a felony. If she didn't, why would she not sign the same paper she required all the employees to.


I heard she did not sign that paper too.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Meanwhile, a flashback to 2007:

Senator Hillary Rodham Clinton, a Democratic presidential candidate, offered her proposal to end the war in Iraq during a virtual town hall meeting hosted by MoveOn.org. She said *If President Bush wont end the war in Iraq, when Im president, I will.*

She also said she supported talking with Iran and Syria about Iraq and when asked about Nancy Pelosi's recent visit to Syria despite objections from the White House she said, *"I applaud Speaker Pelosi".*

So can anyone tell me how this is any different than the letter of the 47?

As usual...just more hypocrisy from the left!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Here's a great read:

*Hey President Obama: Do Something About It*
By: Leon H. Wolf (Diary) | March 11th, 2015

As it happens, I tend to agree that members of the opposition party in Congress should not send letters to foreign governments that the President is negotiating with in order to undercut his negotiating position. I think the proper thing to do in case the opposition party feels that they will not ratify an agreement the President might make is for them to send a letter to the President indicating as such so that the President might be able to shape his own negotiations. As a general rule, however, the country ought to have one voice at the actual negotiating table itself.

Another President might be able to make this case convincingly to the American public. However, the one who currently occupies the White House has completely and thoroughly abdicated the moral high ground when it comes to respecting the prerogatives of the other co-equal branches of government. More than any other President in recent history, Obama has taken the posture with Congress that he can do whatever he wants, even invade territory that clearly belongs to Congress under the Constitution. Whenever Congress has complained, he has taken the public posture, Well, do something about it. If you can. He has done so secure in the knowledge that his neutered lapdogs in the Senate will back his blatant power grabs.

When Congress was holding itself in session and thus clearly not in recess, President Obama declared that they actually were in recess and made recess appointments that clearly would never have gotten through Congress in the first place, a power grab so breathtakingly galling and unconstitutional that it was ultimately rebuked by a unanimous Supreme Court. Obamas response to Congress justified anger at his arrogance: Do something about it.

When Congress was unwilling to pass cap and trade legislation that was to Obamas liking, Obama directed the EPA to clearly exceed its statutory authority and implement Cap and Trade anyway. Obamas response to Congress: do something about it.

When Obama wanted to grant insurance companies a bailout under Obamacare through the risk corridors, Congress was not willing to appropriate funds for this obvious slush fund for the politically well-connected. Accordingly, Obama merely directed that the risk corridor payments be made in the absence of a Congressional appropriation. In case you were wondering, this is a flatly unconstitutional arrogation of Congressional power. Obamas response to Congressional demands for an explanation of his supposed authority to make these payments is: Do something about it.

When Congress originally passed Obamacare, the election of Scott Brown to the Senate made the entry of language preventing taxpayer funds from being used to pay for abortions impractical. To allay the concerns of alleged pro-life Democrats, the President promised to uphold this principle via executive order in the absence of a legislative fix. Less than two years later, Obama directed HHS to violate this executive order exposing that the initial promise was a bald-faced lie to Congress  Congressional Democrats in particular. Obamas response to Congress: Do something about it.

When Obama unilaterally and without statutory authorization granted a waiver of the employer mandate in Obamacare in a clear political stunt that violated the clear text of a statute passed by Congress, Obama again essentially said to Congress: Do something about it.

When Obama released five Gitmo detainees in exchange for deserter Bowe Bergdahl, he did so without providing Congress the required notification as expressly required by law.  In fact, the Obama administration flatly omitted to breaking the law during the course of this swap. Their stated position, once again, was to defy Congress to do something about it.

When Obama moved to normalize relations with Cuba in clear violation of Federal Law, he did not even bother with the pretense of going to Congress and asking them to change existing law so that his actions might be legal. Nor has Obama shown that he gives a flip about the fact that even many Democrats in Congress were aghast at his decision to do this unilaterally. His message to Congress: Do something about it.

And the list goes on and on: Net Neutrality, the ammo ban, Libya, Syria, Obama clearly has decided to play head-in-the-sand with the very existence of the United States Congress.

So now Obama finally finds himself on the receiving end of Congressional action which is not even illegal or unconstitutional. It is, however, a direct challenge to his ability to effectively do his job and at least arguably a breach of inter-branch etiquette. Its as though this particular slap in the face has finally caused Obama to awaken from his stupor, look around and realize that Congress still exists and is having their silly little meetings occasionally. And his stunned response is, Hey, you guys are trying to do my job! This is something Im supposed to do!

Well, President Obama, Do something about it.

(Note: emphasis in red is in original editorial)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Hillary may be in more trouble, for either signing or not signing the exit paper, OF109, when she left the state department. If she signed it could be a felony. If she didn't, why would she not sign the same paper she required all the employees to.


When I heard that news my thoughts were:

1) Hillary, intentionally, never signed the form

2) Hillary will deny her signature on such form and say her representative signed for her - thereby, throwing that person under the bus and removing any responsibility of her own. Also placing the blame on another.

3) If Hillary did sign that form, no copy or original will be found

We'll soon see how this will resolve.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Meanwhile, a flashback to 2007:
> 
> Senator Hillary Rodham Clinton, a Democratic presidential candidate, offered her proposal to end the war in Iraq during a virtual town hall meeting hosted by MoveOn.org. She said *If President Bush wont end the war in Iraq, when Im president, I will.*
> 
> ...


Yes! I'm getting a kick out of listening to Dems scream "foul" when the 47 Repub Senators only stole a page from the Dem play book.

The Dems and media refuse to remember history and as Gali posted, Ted Kennedy did the very same thing - except he DID interfer in negotiations in opposition to the sitting President.

The 47 only described the laws of the USA and reminded Iran any Executive Agreement "may" have a sunset clause as a good number of the Senators could be in power long after <0 was not.
The 47 didn't interfere with negotiations, in fact, no one except <0, possibly Kerry and a few in the Admin even know what <0 is proposing.

Then let's not forget another Democratic Leader, who was about to be Speaker, Jim Wright, who, along with his Dem buddies sent a similar letter to the commie "Commandante" David Ortega.

Hyprocrisy rules because those Dem letter writers didn't give the Repub a pass then but are making their false arguments now.

Oh, btw, when the "Dear Commandante" letter was written the Speaker of the House was Tip O'Neill whose Chief of Staff was none other than MSNBC's Chris Matthews.

The same Chris Matthews who is today leading the charge and making Libs foam at the mouth and now calling the 47 Repub Senators "traitors" and demanding they be charged under the Logan Act (which doesn't apply). Isn't that special?

Let the games begin!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Jokim said:


> A tree falls
> 
> If a tree falls in the forest, and no one is around to hear itdoes it make any sound?
> 
> ...


I shortened your post for brevity...

Another side of that question is to point out the arrogance of human beings who assume that we are at the center of the universe and that nothing really happens unless and until we make note of it. An infinitesimal amount of happenings are occurring all the time without our knowledge or interpretation.

But what I really wanted to add is that I usually answer that question with this old joke:

_If a man speaks his mind in a forest and no woman hears him, is he still wrong?_

:thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes! I'm getting a kick out of listening to Dems scream "foul" when the 47 Repub Senators only stole a page from the Dem play book.
> 
> The Dems and media refuse to remember history and as Gali posted, Ted Kennedy did the very same thing - except he DID interfer in negotiations in opposition to the sitting President.
> 
> ...


I'd forgotten all that about Ted "The Swimmer" Kennedy. I must look it up and Jim Wright too...

Chris 'Tingle My Fancy' Matthews? Talk about foaming at the mouth...there's a bit of spittle that lingers in the corners of Chris' lips just before 'The Leg' begins to tingle. Its a dead giveaway!

:wink: :lol: :?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> When I heard that news my thoughts were:
> 
> 1) Hillary, intentionally, never signed the form
> 
> ...


Hillary has been convicted of lying about acting in secret before:

	In December 1997, Hillary Clinton, the U.S. Justice Department, and the White House were found guilty of lying under oath and obstructing justice and were ordered by a Federal Judge to pay $285,000 in attorney's fees to the Association of American Physicians and Surgeons. This brought to a close litigation initiated in February 1993 (AAPS v. Hillary Clinton), filed after Hillary's Health Care Task force repeatedly met in secret to socialize the U.S. health care system.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's a great read:
> 
> *Hey President Obama: Do Something About It*
> By: Leon H. Wolf (Diary) | March 11th, 2015
> ...


BRAVO! So well stated!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> But what I really wanted to add is that I usually answer that question with this old joke:
> 
> _If a man speaks his mind in a forest and no woman hears him, is he still wrong?_
> 
> :thumbup:


Perfect and so funny!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I'd forgotten all that about Ted "The Swimmer" Kennedy. I must look it up and Jim Wright too...
> 
> Chris 'Tingle My Fancy' Matthews? Talk about foaming at the mouth...there's a bit of spittle that lingers in the corners of Chris' lips just before 'The Leg' begins to tingle. Its a dead giveaway!
> 
> :wink: :lol: :?


You always know when the Dems are in trouble - they act like crazed, wild animals and shout the most stupid things with an attempt to shift the focus onto something absolutely meaningless.

Hillary is really in trouble, I don't know if she'll get a pass but it certainly has set the Dem Party off their rockers.

I find the shouts against the 47 Repubs who didn't even send the letter to the leaders of Iran, but posted as an open letter on a website, and only described the workings of USA laws, so fun to watch.

I hope the Libs recharged their environmental friendly batteries (they all _only_ use those - right?) before they began their crazy attack on the 47 Repubs, because they're using an awful lot of energy making themselves spin like tops!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I'd forgotten all that about Ted "The Swimmer" Kennedy. I must look it up and Jim Wright too...
> 
> Chris 'Tingle My Fancy' Matthews? Talk about foaming at the mouth...there's a bit of spittle that lingers in the corners of Chris' lips just before 'The Leg' begins to tingle. Its a dead giveaway!
> 
> :wink: :lol: :?


You mentioned another Dem who interfered - Pelosi! Bunch of hypocrites is RIGHT!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks ladies for giving me information that I did not know.

Also the phase you put out there Gerslay laughing. Men and woods perfect.

Also have notice or miss Hilary sign on for the war in Iraq . She is a hit and miss lady. Goes with the flow. But do hope that the Liberal Women do not vote her in (because of her views on policy or what she has done). But that She is a women and they want her to be the first. What I have notice with the Lean Women is low information, but high on change. You know like Obama being first black President. He really is not the first black President, his mother was white and and his father was black and both were Muslim . So to me that means he was the first Mulatto President brought up in Muslim faith. Now I know I will be in trouble mention this but that is how I see the man who is now in the Oval office.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Trending on Twitter: TIME magazine gives Hillary horns...


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Dead Broke...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB hope DIL is improving.

Joey your right did not think of good Maple syrup weather . Love really Maple syrup. Will always buy it even if it cost a lot.

WCK,I would never make it as a shop owner selling yarn. I would buy only what I want and not what is the most popular selling.

I love the new summer colors All of them.

Thanks Ladies of the Right for the information of what is really going on in government. Lean forward and fall on your face is what is happening.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Dead Broke...


good one laughing and falling off chair.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> But Gerslay and I are conservatives and won't collect something we haven't earned!


You betcha!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Trending on Twitter: TIME magazine gives Hillary horns...


OMG - too funny. And from a Lib publication no less!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> A flower huh? Which one KPG?


I posted my beautiful flower face. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Preach it Jokim!!! :thumbup:
> 
> And now it seems Chillary`s aide Huma Abadine AKA Mrs Weiner has been found using Chillary`s email server too.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2990404/Did-three-Hillary-Clinton-aides-use-private-clintonemail-com-server-ran-State-Department-Two-news-outlets-say-s-so.html
> ...


I've been following Huma for years. Well, not like Chillary does, but you know what I mean.

Bad news, dangerous connections and strange relationship.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Seems to be alot of outrage on Capitol Hill about the 47 Senators letter to Iran's leaders, calling it Unprecedented and on and on, you know the usual. Was it really Unprecedented, not according to history. In 1983 the late Ted Kennedy 'The Swimmer' concocted a scheme, not only to undermine President Ronald Reagan's nuclear arms reduction talks with the Soviet Union but to make himself look presidential for the 1988 elections. It's all out there for the dems and progressives to read. They even lie to themselves. And I like that.


 :thumbup: Nothing but the same old, same old from the Dems, except when the tables are turned and the Repubs do as the Dems did (several times), the Dems have a hissy fit and scream "treason."

Hey, where is Bergdahl anyway? You want a traitor Libs - look to him.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Hillary may be in more trouble, for either signing or not signing the exit paper, OF109, when she left the state department. If she signed it could be a felony. If she didn't, why would she not sign the same paper she required all the employees to.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> But Gerslay and I are conservatives and won't collect something we haven't earned!


Touche! Thanks for smacking me in the head, 'cause I knew that already.

:-D

btw I really do love your avatar - so pretty!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Have you decided on the next adventure?


Yesiree! If interesting I'll post some pics.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you see the arrogant walk to the podium? I had to bite a bullet to keep from pulling a Bon. Ptoooey!


I know, that strut ... sickening. I mostly heard her lies and noticed her obvious body language confirming same. She isn't even a good politician, and she's losing her base in droves. Even they don't like her much anymore.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I know, that strut ... sickening. I mostly heard her lies and noticed her obvious body language confirming same. She isn't even a good politician, and she's losing her base in droves. Even they don't like her much anymore.


I don`t think she ever recovered fully from that drunken fall she had 2 years ago.
A good liar must be able to keep track of their lies. Or maybe she`s too arrogant to not care anymore. I bet it`s a bit of both.
My SIL is a huge Hillary fan and voted for her in the primaries in 2008. She even unfriended my hubby on Facebook because he called her Killary.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Soros, and his money, are stirring up trouble in Ferguson.:thumbdown: 
How long will this country put up with foreign money meddling and destroying our country?!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I shortened your post for brevity...
> 
> _If a man speaks his mind in a forest and no woman hears him, is he still wrong?_
> 
> :thumbup:


.... yes, esp. if he's <0!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I'd forgotten all that about Ted "The Swimmer" Kennedy. I must look it up and Jim Wright too...
> 
> Chris 'Tingle My Fancy' Matthews? Talk about foaming at the mouth...there's a bit of spittle that lingers in the corners of Chris' lips just before 'The Leg' begins to tingle. Its a dead giveaway!
> 
> :wink: :lol: :?


 :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Dead Broke...


Good one, Gerslay! :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've been following Huma for years. Well, not like Chillary does, but you know what I mean.
> 
> Bad news, dangerous connections and strange relationship.


Yes, there have been murmurs, whispers and hints of that. :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Trending on Twitter: TIME magazine gives Hillary horns...


Love it!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Dead Broke...


 :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB hope DIL is improving.
> 
> Joey your right did not think of good Maple syrup weather . Love really Maple syrup. Will always buy it even if it cost a lot.
> 
> ...


DIL is not any better. She is just on pain pills. She is in a lot of pain. I hope they keep her another night.
Leaning forward will make you fall forward it . It is because of being unbalanced.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I don`t think she ever recovered fully from that drunken fall she had 2 years ago.
> A good liar must be able to keep track of their lies. Or maybe she`s too arrogant to not care anymore. I bet it`s a bit of both.
> My SIL is a huge Hillary fan and voted for her in the primaries in 2008. She even unfriended my hubby on Facebook because he called her Killary.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Go Mr. WeBee


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Soros, and his money, are stirring up trouble in Ferguson.:thumbdown:
> How long will this country put up with foreign money meddling and destroying our country?!


I guess until he dies. Then another one will take his place.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> DIL is not any better. She is just on pain pills. She is in a lot of pain. I hope they keep her another night.
> Leaning forward will make you fall forward it . It is because of being unbalanced.


Was your DIL's gb surgery laparascopic (sp?) or was it the old fashioned long scar type? I pray that her pain goes away soon. Abdominal pain is one of the worst kinds of pain. ♥


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The dr over lapped the skin on my Mother's nose . It looked terrible for awhile but then it smoothed down. The dr said that there would be less of a scar if she massaged the scar with any kind of lotion. I hope your DB doesn't scar too badly. Did his dr tell him to massage the wound?[/quot
> 
> I had stitches on my face - 10 on lower lip - 4 right above my eyebrow - over 60 years ago! Yikes! I looked the mess - like someone had beaten me up - BIG time - that wasn't the case - I'd fallen & hit my head - had 2 black eyes - stitches - bandages - went to E.R. that night - I thought to myself I was gonna be scarred the rest of my life - I was only 17 - still in hi school - but went to school the next day - my point being - the scars eventually faded - you have to really look for 'em now - hey - life throws you some punches along the way - but you persevere - go on living your life ..... the alternative is to just give up & I'll never do that....


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I posted my beautiful flower face. :-D


Yeah, saw your flower face after my question - beautiful!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey Solo seems you are a little bit upset with the Hill, you do know they are thinking of blast that Hill off the mountain don't you.


It's just one thing after another with this admin. Now the WH is just sloughing if off like they did with the IRS, Fast and Furious, Benghazi, and on and on.

On another note, I was pleased to read Scott Walker's response to Obama over Walker's signing of the right to work bill. Way to go Walker. He is stepping away - in the right direction - from the pack of Repub. candidates.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I share your happiness, KC, of your niece's good news. PTL!♥


Me too KC. I missed this yesterday. I'm so glad to hear the good news.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Look at the comments. I couldn't say it better myself.
> http://www.facebook.com/OfficialRightWingNews/photos/a.401034789956656.90394.389658314427637/1007356575991138/?type=1&theater


Unfortunately, that's probably what will happen. Hillary doesn't comply to Form OF-109, which is required to be signed by every State Department official, including SOS, upon leaving office. Signing and not complying constitutes a false statement and is a felony punishable by fines and or prison time. The WH is just shrugging it off now, like everything else.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> LTL, I didn't know what the yoga pic was all about when you posted it. I didn't watch the whole speech yesterday but I watched a clip of Hill today on FX News and now I get what your post and picture was about. This is a bit late but....HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. and I'm reposting your picture, is that a necklace or a choking scar.


I first thought it was a really bad scar from cutting off Hillary's head and attaching it to this poor woman's body. HAHAHAHA


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Lou Dobbs asked a good question today..." why does everyone get upset when Hillary lies and not when Obama does? "
> 
> There's alot of true to that.


So true. Another question would be if she becomes president, will everyone all of a sudden not care about the lies she tells. If I don't agree with Obama it's a well known fact that I am a racist. What am I if I don't agree with Hillary if she is the next president? A woman hater? I don't share Hillary's fashion sense so maybe I would be a pants suit hater.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> http://bitecharge.com/play/behindback/h3
> I'm the optimist


Me too. Although I'm glad I'm not the one-eyed optimist. Didn't some musical have a song about a one-eyed optimist?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's a great read:
> 
> *Hey President Obama: Do Something About It*
> By: Leon H. Wolf (Diary) | March 11th, 2015
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: The Repubs need to stand up to him more. This is what they were elected to do. It is so amusing watching them whine about it, especially when the Repubs made light of the letter. The Dems certainly can't handle a taste of their own medicine can they? :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Soros, and his money, are stirring up trouble in Ferguson.:thumbdown:
> How long will this country put up with foreign money meddling and destroying our country?!


Forever, as long as the recipients get what they want from it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Me too. Although I'm glad I'm not the one-eyed optimist. Didn't some musical have a song about a one-eyed optimist?


It was "a cockeyed optimist." It's from the movie, "South Pacific." Nellie Forebush, the nurse in the show sang it.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> It was "a cockeyed optimist." It's from the movie, "South Pacific." Nellie Forebush, the nurse in the show sang it.


Off topic...KC I'm happy for your family concerning your niece. And to add to that great news is the fact that she has you as an Aunt. Your love and support has helped her more than you know. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


He must be right, he got a Repub. to marry him! :thumbdown: :evil:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> He must be right, he got a Repub. to marry him! :thumbdown: :evil:


certainly it wasn't his looks that she was attracted to. But we all can't be beautiful! :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> It's just one thing after another with this admin. Now the WH is just sloughing if off like they did with the IRS, Fast and Furious, Benghazi, and on and on.
> 
> On another note, I was pleased to read Scott Walker's response to Obama over Walker's signing of the right to work bill. Way to go Walker. He is stepping away - in the right direction - from the pack of Repub. candidates.


Rush was praising Scott Walker a lot today on his radio show for his response to <0.
I think Rush will be endorsing Scott Walker if Scott decides to run for President next year.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> certainly it wasn't his looks that she was attracted to. But we all can't be beautiful! :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


Didn't she refer to him as: 'serpent head'? :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Rush was praising Scott Walker a lot today on his radio show for his response to <0.
> I think Rush will be endorsing Scott Walker if Scott decides to run for President next year.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Jokim said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


He will back him, but usually he does not get involved with the primaries.

But Walker is looking stronger all the time


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> He will back him, but usually he does not get involved with the primaries.
> 
> But Walker is looking stronger all the time


Yes, Walker survived his 'baptism by fire', in the Wisconsin State House a few years back, and it's coming back to win him favor in these trying times. None of the other R. candidates have that experience. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> .... yes, esp. if he's <0!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Was your DIL's gb surgery laparascopic (sp?) or was it the old fashioned long scar type? I pray that her pain goes away soon. Abdominal pain is one of the worst kinds of pain. ♥


The dr had to dig out her gall stones. Her gall bladder had something growing over it . So I am assuming it was the old fashion way. It is the same dr that did my son's surgery last month. He is the best. We haven't talked to DS since yesterday. He has his hands full with DIL . The grands have gone up there so we are hearing from them. We haven't heard if they are coming home or not yet. I hope she stays one more night so she can get the proper care. Thanks for the prayers.♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The dr had to dig out her gall stones. Her gall bladder had something growing over it . So I am assuming it was the old fashion way. It is the same dr that did my son's surgery last month. He is the best. We haven't talked to DS since yesterday. He has his hands full with DIL . The grands have gone up there so we are hearing from them. We haven't heard if they are coming home or not yet. I hope she stays one more night so she can get the proper care. Thanks for the prayers.♥


Oh poor lady, that was a lot to go through. Hope she starts feeling better soon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > The dr over lapped the skin on my Mother's nose . It looked terrible for awhile but then it smoothed down. The dr said that there would be less of a scar if she massaged the scar with any kind of lotion. I hope your DB doesn't scar too badly. Did his dr tell him to massage the wound?[/quot
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> So true. Another question would be if she becomes president, will everyone all of a sudden not care about the lies she tells. If I don't agree with Obama it's a well known fact that I am a racist. What am I if I don't agree with Hillary if she is the next president? A woman hater? I don't share Hillary's fashion sense so maybe I would be a pants suit hater.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: :lol:


Just a question yesterday seem when you went to topic the page would go down to the bottom. Topic on it lots effected.

Admin got on it and is fine today. Now am having words and letters missing like new topic just o.

Country bumpkins letters missing . very strange. Is any one else having this problem?

Reason want to know is if happening to others needs to be reported. The topic today had about 6 pages of people having same problem on this KP.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I shortened your post for brevity.
> 
> _If a man speaks his mind in a forest and no woman hears him, is he still wrong?_
> 
> :thumbup:


HAHAHAHAHA.......So funny gerslay, I'm going to remember this one.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The dr had to dig out her gall stones. Her gall bladder had something growing over it . So I am assuming it was the old fashion way. It is the same dr that did my son's surgery last month. He is the best. We haven't talked to DS since yesterday. He has his hands full with DIL . The grands have gone up there so we are hearing from them. We haven't heard if they are coming home or not yet. I hope she stays one more night so she can get the proper care. Thanks for the prayers.♥


yikes! that surgery sounds like it probably took along time to recover from. Poor Girl.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> So true. Another question would be if she becomes president, will everyone all of a sudden not care about the lies she tells. If I don't agree with Obama it's a well known fact that I am a racist. What am I if I don't agree with Hillary if she is the next president? A woman hater? I don't share Hillary's fashion sense so maybe I would be a pants suit hater.


That is something to think about Solow, if you disagree you may be called a polyester leisure suit hateful bigot. :XD: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Rush was praising Scott Walker a lot today on his radio show for his response to <0.
> I think Rush will be endorsing Scott Walker if Scott decides to run for President next year.


I hadn't heard about this yet, so looked it up.

Scott's response was perfection - another Repub showing a backbone and standing up to <0 and his Admin.

Thanks for bringing this to our attention, WeBee.

This has been a very good week!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: The Repubs need to stand up to him more. This is what they were elected to do. It is so amusing watching them whine about it, especially when the Repubs made light of the letter. The Dems certainly can't handle a taste of their own medicine can they? :XD: :XD: :XD:


I said prior and will again, I couldn't be more proud of the 47! 
:thumbup: Victory for Republicans!

... only problem now we have to listen to the whining and crybabies


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The dr had to dig out her gall stones. Her gall bladder had something growing over it . So I am assuming it was the old fashion way. It is the same dr that did my son's surgery last month. He is the best. We haven't talked to DS since yesterday. He has his hands full with DIL . The grands have gone up there so we are hearing from them. We haven't heard if they are coming home or not yet. I hope she stays one more night so she can get the proper care. Thanks for the prayers.♥


She'll recover, CB, just more slowly. Please keep us updated.

I'm still so happy about KC's great news too!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Didn't she refer to him as: 'serpent head'? :-D


If she did , she was Right


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The dr had to dig out her gall stones. Her gall bladder had something growing over it . So I am assuming it was the old fashion way. It is the same dr that did my son's surgery last month. He is the best. We haven't talked to DS since yesterday. He has his hands full with DIL . The grands have gone up there so we are hearing from them. We haven't heard if they are coming home or not yet. I hope she stays one more night so she can get the proper care. Thanks for the prayers.♥


It would be best if she stays where she gets the best, immediate care possible. Lot depends on the hospital and the insurance also, and the dr.'s determination of her status. Am praying for her fervently. I know what it's like to have abdominal surgery. Painful isn't the word! ♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

came back on to say all letters reappeared. Someone is hacking into KP and playing games again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Well wouldn't you know it!
http://www.facebook.com/RushLimbaugh/photos/a.151625998186403.30779.136264019722601/1066788796670114/?type=1&theater


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Me too. Although I'm glad I'm not the one-eyed optimist. Didn't some musical have a song about a one-eyed optimist?


Cock eyed optimist......


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> It was "a cockeyed optimist." It's from the movie, "South Pacific." Nellie Forebush, the nurse in the show sang it.


Yeah, Mitzi Gaynor sang it in the movie. Saw her in concert 26 years ago. She was adorable - wonderful voice - beautiful body - great dancer. After the concert my DD & I were escorted backstage & met Mitzi "in person" - spoke with her in length. A delightful lady.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you are a strong lady. I know you are beautiful inside and the pic I saw of you on your wedding day you are a beauty.
> Seems like by now we all have some scars on our bodies. We can't let our outward looks over power our inside.
> 
> :wink:


Thanks for the kind words. Yes, when we get to a "certain" age most of us have scars inwardly & outwardly. But if we're gonna live life to the max, it's to be expected. I think if you've never experienced some pitfalls in life - well - you'll never appreciate the good stuff when it comes along.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thanks to a very good friend, a beautiful new little lamb has come home!
xxoo


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just a question yesterday seem when you went to topic the page would go down to the bottom. Topic on it lots effected.
> 
> Admin got on it and is fine today. Now am having words and letters missing like new topic just o.
> 
> ...


Yesterday I also had the uncontrollable up and down movement of the pages. I didn't realize that I should have reported it to admin. Will do next time. Thanks Yarnie.
Today, my screens are ok. Nothing that I've noticed, but will keep watching.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> That is something to think about Solow, if you disagree you may be called a polyester leisure suit hateful bigot. :XD: :lol:


H's version of the Mao suit? Same cut, different colors.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> If she did , she was Right


now that is scary, can't imagine waking up in the morning seeing that. meaning one on the left. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks to a very good friend, a beautiful new little lamb has come home!
> xxoo


Oh that's what CB was making it for, she knew the flock needed another one to lead them. To sweet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yesterday I also had the uncontrollable up and down movement of the pages. I didn't realize that I should have reported it to admin. Will do next time. Thanks Yarnie.
> Today, my screens are ok. Nothing that I've noticed, but will keep watching.♥


Isn't it something how someone from the out side can control a whole site?

I log off and ran a complete scan and no threats found. So am sure some one is haunting this site too. As I came back on and letters where back.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well changed my mind again, so rip out top half of hat. Didn't like the sliver gray on top and band white on bottom. But like the crochet part in grey. I really am having fun doing this and am glad it is just first one and not for public hat hair. Makes me realize just how much it takes to be a designer. Can't imagine what it must be like for those who make a living at it. To have to come up with new pattern every season.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks to a very good friend, a beautiful new little lamb has come home!
> xxoo


Oh my....just too - too - adorable...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Isn't it something how someone from the out side can control a whole site?
> 
> I log off and ran a complete scan and no threats found. So am sure some one is haunting this site too. As I came back on and letters where back.


Yes, it felt exactly like someone else was controlling your screen,


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well changed my mind again, so rip out top half of hat. Didn't like the sliver gray on top and band white on bottom. But like the crochet part in grey. I really am having fun doing this and am glad it is just first one and not for public hat hair. Makes me realize just how much it takes to be a designer. Can't imagine what it must be like for those who make a living at it. To have to come up with new pattern every season.


How many times is it, Yarnie, that you've ripped back this hat you're on? ;-) :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just a question yesterday seem when you went to topic the page would go down to the bottom. Topic on it lots effected.
> 
> Admin got on it and is fine today. Now am having words and letters missing like new topic just o.
> 
> ...


The only problem I have had was a picture or two was missing .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks to a very good friend, a beautiful new little lamb has come home!
> xxoo


Ohhhhh how cute your collection is! They are all different . Sorry she had to travel around the world to get to you. :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well changed my mind again, so rip out top half of hat. Didn't like the sliver gray on top and band white on bottom. But like the crochet part in grey. I really am having fun doing this and am glad it is just first one and not for public hat hair. Makes me realize just how much it takes to be a designer. Can't imagine what it must be like for those who make a living at it. To have to come up with new pattern every season.


You are creating your own pattern. Isn't that creative of you. :wink: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> How many times is it, Yarnie, that you've ripped back this hat you're on? ;-) :-D


Lost count after ???????????????? I think I should name it the ripper hat.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are creating your own pattern. Isn't that creative of you. :wink: :lol:


Ah knock it off. :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: The only place I am creative is in my mind. Now if I could only listen to that little voice that is saying no no don't do it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ohhhhh how cute your collection is! They are all different . Sorry she had to travel around the world to get to you. :-o


Why be sorry she has a lot of stories to share with the other lambs. She is a world traveler don't you know. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Lost count after ???????????????? I think I should name it the ripper hat.


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Why be sorry she has a lot of stories to share with the other lambs. She is a world traveler don't you know. :thumbup:


She left here ,went to Little Rock then all the way to Miami. Then up to Montreal and I guess made it home . It only took 9 days to make it to WCK. I am so happy she fits right in the collection.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night, good people. Sleep well and happy dreams. Chat tomorrow. Fish fry Friday!!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's a great read:
> 
> *Hey President Obama: Do Something About It*
> By: Leon H. Wolf (Diary) | March 11th, 2015
> ...


That was an interesting article that outlined the depth of Obama's arrogance. Our parliamentary system doesn't allow for the direct election of our Prime Minister - that position is almost always automatically filled by the leader of the party with the most seats in the House of Commons. But I can see that there are also disadvantages to electing a stand alone president without support of the legislative chambers.

Would someone please give me an American civics lesson - how can a President that unilaterally makes major legislative decisions get reined back in? Can his decisions be over ridden by one of both houses in Congress? I imagine that impeachment would be a long and difficult process - how does it work?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night, good people. Sleep well and happy dreams. Chat tomorrow. Fish fry Friday!!!


Night Jokim. XX♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night, good people. Sleep well and happy dreams. Chat tomorrow. Fish fry Friday!!!


Nite Jokim God Bless and sweet dreams. Like you said other night it is nice to say good night to you been a while since we have done that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> When I heard that news my thoughts were:
> 
> 1) Hillary, intentionally, never signed the form
> 
> ...


I've always been surprised at how the many Kennedy and Clinton scandals didn't have a major impact on their political careers while others with fairly minor scandals are completely ostracized.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Today 42 years ago I had my first baby. She was the first grand child on both sides.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ohhhhh how cute your collection is! They are all different . Sorry she had to travel around the world to get to you. :-o


She's a well traveled little lamb and has lots of stories to share with her new family. Thanks so much for sending her our way - we love her and you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today 42 years ago I had my first baby. She was the first grand child on both sides.


Happy Birthday to your DD! Hope she had a wonderful day. Her grandparents probably all doted on her!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today 42 years ago I had my first baby. She was the first grand child on both sides.


Isn't it something when you think back to her birth and remember .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well changed my mind again, so rip out top half of hat. Didn't like the sliver gray on top and band white on bottom. But like the crochet part in grey. I really am having fun doing this and am glad it is just first one and not for public hat hair. Makes me realize just how much it takes to be a designer. Can't imagine what it must be like for those who make a living at it. To have to come up with new pattern every season.


I know what you mean Yarnie, takes a lot of planning, ripping and rw-working to come up with the right design. Glad you're having fun with it and eventually you'll get it just right - because you are always RIGHT!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> I shortened your post for brevity...
> 
> Another side of that question is to point out the arrogance of human beings who assume that we are at the center of the universe and that nothing really happens unless and until we make note of it. An infinitesimal amount of happenings are occurring all the time without our knowledge or interpretation.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: That is funny! DH says that might be the only time he's right :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I know what you mean Yarnie, takes a lot of planning, ripping and rw-working to come up with the right design. Glad you're having fun with it and eventually you'll get it just right - because you are always RIGHT!


I don't think tonight the right word would be fun with it. More like darn what were you thinking when you did that. Did you not hear me when I told you no don't do it (little voice in back of my mind that I should listen to but why do that when I can do it my way and rip rip rip).

But you do have the right part right. I shall always be RIGHT I can stand on the platform of always right . 
Oh this is nonsense off my mind wanders again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> DIL is not any better. She is just on pain pills. She is in a lot of pain. I hope they keep her another night.
> Leaning forward will make you fall forward it . It is because of being unbalanced.


So sorry to hear that CB; I hope the pain is under control and that she's feeling a little better tonight.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> .


Maybe those students should be given a bill for the full cost of their education if they can't support the country that subsidizes them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe those students should be given a bill for the full cost of their education if they can't support the country that subsidizes them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today 42 years ago I had my first baby. She was the first grand child on both sides.


Happy Birthing Day, CB!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Kc been a couple of days now when are you going to let us see blanket for baby?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Speaking of wandering Song

I love to go a wandering among the blank blank(I forgot words) and as I go a wandering my nap sack on my back. Or in my case my mind in a sack.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> .


Carville sounds a lot like the Obama advisor who talked about the stupidity of the American voter in accepting obamacare as good and affordable.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She's a well traveled little lamb and has lots of stories to share with her new family. Thanks so much for sending her our way - we love her and you!


Ah that is sweet. I love you too!♥


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks to a very good friend, a beautiful new little lamb has come home!
> xxoo


How sweet! I collect sheep and lambs too...the Lord is my shepherd!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Carville sounds a lot like the Obama advisor who talked about the stupidity of the American voter in accepting obamacare as good and affordable.


Do you mean Gruber?

When Carville comes on the scene you know he's been summoned by the Clintons to do damage control.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> How sweet! I collect sheep and lambs too...the Lord is my shepherd!


Yes he is.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Carville sounds a lot like the Obama advisor who talked about the stupidity of the American voter in accepting obamacare as good and affordable.


Carville is so obnoxious. I have to turn off the tv when he is on. I am sick of him taking up for the Clintons. I can't believe his Republican wife can stand him .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Just a question yesterday seem when you went to topic the page would go down to the bottom. Topic on it lots effected.
> 
> Admin got on it and is fine today. Now am having words and letters missing like new topic just o.
> 
> ...


I didn't have any problems yesterday or today. I saw admin saying he was contacting the advertisers. Do you have an ad blocker set up Yarnie?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

The Happy Wanderer

I love to go a-wandering, 
Along the mountain track, 
And as I go, I love to sing, 
My knapsack on my back.

Valderi,Valdera,
Valderi,
Valdera-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha 
Valderi,Valdera. 
My knapsack on my back.

(I know this song because my grand niece is named Valerie and I've been singing it to her since the day she was born. She used to like it, and then for a while she hated it, but now she loves it!)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> That is something to think about Solow, if you disagree you may be called a polyester leisure suit hateful bigot. :XD: :lol:


and an age bigot and a blonde bigot :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> How sweet! I collect sheep and lambs too...the Lord is my shepherd!


  Mine too. I have a praise report. The friend of mine from church that we prayed for a few weeks ago gave his life to the Lord 2 days ago. His daughter told it on facebook. His family has been worried about him for years. It is sad that it takes cancer to wake up your spirit.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't have any problems yesterday or today. I saw admin saying he was contacting the advertisers. Do you have an ad blocker set up Yarnie?


no where do i look for one sure need to get one.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well wouldn't you know it!
> http://www.facebook.com/RushLimbaugh/photos/a.151625998186403.30779.136264019722601/1066788796670114/?type=1&theater


Even the pic was interesting - they make a point of not looking at each other. But a $16MM govt grant??? to do what???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> The Happy Wanderer
> 
> I love to go a-wandering,
> Along the mountain track,
> ...


That's it my son sang that song on our trip around Lake Superior. I was a nasty mom I kept telling them look it's Lake Superior. It was fun getting back at them for always saying are we there yet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> and an age bigot and a blonde bigot :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Mine too. I have a praise report. The friend of mine from church that we prayed for a few weeks ago gave his life to the Lord 2 days ago. His daughter told it on facebook. His family has been worried about him for years. It is sad that it takes cancer to wake up your spirit.


Oh but am glad he did find the Lord. It was in God's time and hands.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So right!


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Joey how are you I bet you are ready to get time off with the tax dead line coming soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> no where do i look for one sure need to get one.


If you use Chrome - this is a free download
http://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/adblock-plus/cfhdojbkjhnklbpkdaibdccddilifddb

or this one for Firefox
http://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/adblock-plus/


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-325291-1.html#7015757

you all have to check out this site.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Mine too. I have a praise report. The friend of mine from church that we prayed for a few weeks ago gave his life to the Lord 2 days ago. His daughter told it on facebook. His family has been worried about him for years. It is sad that it takes cancer to wake up your spirit.


That's awesome! Praise God.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She left here ,went to Little Rock then all the way to Miami. Then up to Montreal and I guess made it home . It only took 9 days to make it to WCK. I am so happy she fits right in the collection.


 :thumbup: They all look pretty happy together  Does she speak southern baaaaaaaah?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

A sad story:

Everybody should heed the warnings not to feed wildlife because they become dependent and don't forage for themselves any longer. 
It is such a tragedy to see what has been done to our country's wildlife.
Animals that formerly were self-sufficient are now showing signs of belonging to the Democrat Party. 
They have apparently learned to just sit and wait for the government to step in and provide for their care and sustenance.
This photo is of a black bear in Montana turned Democrat. 
He's nicknamed Bearack Obearma...It is believed that he has become a campground organizer.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> If you use Chrome - this is a free download
> http://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/adblock-plus/cfhdojbkjhnklbpkdaibdccddilifddb
> 
> or this one for Firefox
> http://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/adblock-plus/


O.k. I did it, know question I have a little red sign that has initals on it ABP . do i have to click on it everytime I come on different sites?. Or does it work as soon as you go to sites?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: They all look pretty happy together  Does she speak southern baaaaaaaah?


Of course she talks Dixie. :wink: I know I will get in trouble for that one.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> A sad story:
> 
> Everybody should heed the warnings not to feed wildlife because they become dependent and don't forage for themselves any longer.
> It is such a tragedy to see what has been done to our country's wildlife.
> ...


I showed my DH and he chuckled. So did I .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. I did it, know question I have a little red sign that has initals on it ABP . do i have to click on it everytime I come on different sites?. Or does it work as soon as you go to sites?


It should work for all of your sites on that browser. When you change screens there is a little number that tells you how many ads are blocked. Should make your screens load faster too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> A sad story:
> 
> Everybody should heed the warnings not to feed wildlife because they become dependent and don't forage for themselves any longer.
> It is such a tragedy to see what has been done to our country's wildlife.
> ...


 :lol: That is just too funny


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> A sad story:
> 
> Everybody should heed the warnings not to feed wildlife because they become dependent and don't forage for themselves any longer.
> It is such a tragedy to see what has been done to our country's wildlife.
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Gee even the animals are getting govenment help. Why can't Bearrack Obearma just do what a Bearack is suppose to do. Go out and look for some food in his case it is free for the taking. But no he sits on his back side with paws on table waiting for a hand out. By the way his back side is wide tracking and his front side isn't much better May want to start on the diet plan with what the Presidents wife started. Does he run on all fours or is he a wheeler dealer if so he must be in with the upper class in the White of house.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-325291-1.html#7015757
> 
> you all have to check out this site.


Grater paper...OUCH!

:lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It should work for all of your sites on that browser. When you change screens there is a little number that tells you how many ads are blocked. Should make your screens load faster too.


Thanks glad to know something in my life is faster and blocked.

Hey it has a little one by it. That's so cute. I have my own little red ABP. A Brainy Person. It's about time someone recognize me. and I am #1 too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> How sweet! I collect sheep and lambs too...the Lord is my shepherd!


Yes He is! Would you take a pic of your collection?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes He is! Would you take a pic of your collection?


Oh...good idea! Some of them are put away for Christmas as they're part of nativity sets, but I'll see what I can round up!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Oh...good idea! Some of them are put away for Christmas as they're part of nativity sets, but I'll see what I can round up!


Oh do would love to see them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Do you mean Gruber?
> 
> When Carville comes on the scene you know he's been summoned by the Clintons to do damage control.


Yeah , that was him - he came right out and admitted that the plan was dishonest.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Do you mean Gruber?
> 
> When Carville comes on the scene you know he's been summoned by the Clintons to do damage control.


I guess he has the ability to spin, spin, spin


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Carville is so obnoxious. I have to turn off the tv when he is on. I am sick of him taking up for the Clintons. I can't believe his Republican wife can stand him .


That would make for strange dinner conversation :roll: :XD: Maybe he just works for whoever pays the best and he doesn't worry about his own convictions.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Oh...good idea! Some of them are put away for Christmas as they're part of nativity sets, but I'll see what I can round up!


Yes I would like to see them too. 
When we sold our wood working to shops we made a lamb foot stool. My Dh made the wood frame. I used a nail gun to put 3" foam ion the frame. Then I put the wooly material over him. I don't think I ever got a pic of it but made some small ones to set on the tables. Most were black face with white wool and only one black sheep with black wool. White sold I guess no one wanted a black sheep. They were sold to the store we worked for and sold pretty quick. They were always gone when we came back in.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Mine too. I have a praise report. The friend of mine from church that we prayed for a few weeks ago gave his life to the Lord 2 days ago. His daughter told it on facebook. His family has been worried about him for years. It is sad that it takes cancer to wake up your spirit.


That's wonderful news CB! Is your DIL doing a little better tonight?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> That's it my son sang that song on our trip around Lake Superior. I was a nasty mom I kept telling them look it's Lake Superior. It was fun getting back at them for always saying are we there yet.


 :lol: did they say "AWWW MOMMMM!"


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm dropping fast...NITAL!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That would make for strange dinner conversation :roll: :XD: Maybe he just works for whoever pays the best and he doesn't worry about his own convictions.


He and his wife are so opposite it is hard to believe she can live with him. I know I couldn't marry a heathen dem.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I'm dropping fast...NITAL!


Me too. I am glad you came on to tell us bed time jokes. Miss you when you are not around. Nitey!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I'm dropping fast...NITAL!


God bless and Nital to you too. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's wonderful news CB! Is your DIL doing a little better tonight?


My DD just came home and said she is still hurting pretty bad. Nothing is touching the paint. She is hungry too. That will make her grouchy . Maybe I can make her some soup and take to her tomorrow. She likes my cooking.
We have been talking about putting our little old man down tomorrow. He is so down in his back. It is gotten to the point we need to do it. So hard to do it. We said 2 weeks ago we would do it but neither one of us talked about it but we have been talking that it needs to be done. My son and I need prayers to be able to take him to be put down.  :-( :|


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-325291-1.html#7015757
> 
> you all have to check out this site.


That was funny; could you imagine anyone doing the puzzles first and then using the paper?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am doing as Gerslay said hanging up the socks to dry and off to the bed e by.

God Bless all.

Thanks WCK for my blocker of ads am up to 6 but it keeps changing so I am not a #1 any more.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Night WCK sweet dreams. Love you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Of course she talks Dixie. :wink: I know I will get in trouble for that one.


 :thumbup: we'll get the hang of Dixie and I'll be prepared for when we meet.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Oh...good idea! Some of them are put away for Christmas as they're part of nativity sets, but I'll see what I can round up!


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I would like to see them too.
> When we sold our wood working to shops we made a lamb foot stool. My Dh made the wood frame. I used a nail gun to put 3" foam ion the frame. Then I put the wooly material over him. I don't think I ever got a pic of it but made some small ones to set on the tables. Most were black face with white wool and only one black sheep with black wool. White sold I guess no one wanted a black sheep. They were sold to the store we worked for and sold pretty quick. They were always gone when we came back in.


I'm not surprised they sold quick; they sound so cute.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My DD just came home and said she is still hurting pretty bad. Nothing is touching the paint. She is hungry too. That will make her grouchy . Maybe I can make her some soup and take to her tomorrow. She likes my cooking.
> We have been talking about putting our little old man down tomorrow. He is so down in his back. It is gotten to the point we need to do it. So hard to do it. We said 2 weeks ago we would do it but neither one of us talked about it but we have been talking that it needs to be done. My son and I need prayers to be able to take him to be put down.  :-( :|


Sorry that she's still in so much pain. Hopefully a good night will help her feel better in the morning and soup is always a comfort food.

Prayers for you, DS and rest of the family; so sad when you have to say good bye to our 4 foot family. Thinking of you


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I'll turn off the lights. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just a question yesterday seem when you went to topic the page would go down to the bottom. Topic on it lots effected.
> 
> Admin got on it and is fine today. Now am having words and letters missing like new topic just o.
> 
> ...


No, probably the bored and frustrated AOLW's idea of fun


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Just wanted to say morning. Heading South for a weekend with knitting friends to learn about how to modify designs that you like but want to change yarns, gauge or tweak a pattern. Probably a bit overwhelming, so I am bringing my wheel when all the chatter gets too much for me.

Will check in later.

Be well my friends


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

It looks like Hill's server isn't any more secure than any of ours; but I'm really surprised that our resident hacker hasn't exposed the IP address by now:

*Hackers, probing Clinton server, cite security lapses*
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2015/03/12/hackers-probing-clinton-server-cite-security-lapses/

Fox News has previously reported that, with the aid of software named Maltego, experts had established that the server is up and running, receiving connectivity to the Internet through an Atlanta-based firm called Internap Network Services Corporation. Clintons stern insistence at her news conference that her server will remain private would appear to rest, then, at least in part, on the inviolability of Internap.

Now, working with publicly available tools that map network connectivity, experts have established that the last hop before the mail servers Internet Protocol, or IP, address (listed as 64.94.172.146) is Internaps aggregator in Manhattan (listed as 216.52.95.10).

This is a very strong indication that the clintonemail.com server is in Manhattan, the source told Fox News.

By entering the IP address for the Internap aggregator into existing databases, the experts obtained the exact geolocation coordinates for the aggregator  revealed to be on lower Broadway, at the intersection with Chambers Street, some two blocks north of City Hall. This in turn suggests that the Clinton server itself lies within close proximity  most likely former President Clintons Harlem office, and not as far away as the Clintons home in Chappaqua, N.Y.

That outside experts could so swiftly unearth such information left them convinced that the server remains, as presently configured, highly vulnerable to unauthorized intrusion  even if, as most observers suspect, the server, with so much publicity now attendant on it, is no longer in active use. The hackers further concluded that Clintons email operation was likely not much better secured when she was secretary of state.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

*I STOLE HILLARY'S EMAILS:*
http://pjmedia.com/rogerlsimon/2015/03/12/i-stole-hillarys-emails/

TO: POTUS
FROM: STATE
SUBJECT: CONTRACT
Barack, I thought we agreed that if Bill spoke at your nomination you weren't going to do anything to hurt my future. I already told the SEAL's father at the funeral we were going to get the guy who made that ridiculous video and he didn't believe me for a second. With all due respect, get someone else to tell that cockamamie story on the Sunday shows. What's a National Security Adviser for anyway?

***********************************************************************************
TO: HUMA
FROM: HIL
SUBJECT: THINKING OF YOU
Please tell your mother I'm so sorry about what happened to Morsi. You know I'm behind the MB all the way. People are so unfair to fundamentalists. PS: Love the new dress. And don't worry about Anthony. So what if he's not mayor of NY? You won't have to go to all those dreadful functions and you'll have more time. [emoticon missing]

***********************************************************************************
TO: JARRETT
FROM: STATE
SUBJECT: DECISIONS
Valerie, what's with POTUS? I haven't spoken to him for weeks. Can you tell him what his Iran policy is already so he can get back to me?

***********************************************************************************
TO:BUBBA
FROM: MRS. BUBBA
SUBJECT: SAYONARA
I know you dont read or write emails (so you say) but I have no choice  this time its over. You promised me you would never come within a hundred miles of Jeffrey Epstein and his. [the rest got garbled in the feed. Not even Maltego software is perfect. Yes, there's more, but you'll just have to wait. Or maybe you can invent your own. I'm sure they'll be accurate.]

***********************************************************************************


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just wanted to say morning. Heading South for a weekend with knitting friends to learn about how to modify designs that you like but want to change yarns, gauge or tweak a pattern. Probably a bit overwhelming, so I am bringing my wheel when all the chatter gets too much for me.
> 
> Will check in later.
> 
> Be well my friends


Sounds like a fun day. Try to stay out of trouble. They are out there you know. The gremlins of the South you know those meanie Repub's. Oh that right those southern , Christian who are there. Gee i hope they do not get you.
:XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> *I STOLE HILLARY'S EMAILS:*
> http://pjmedia.com/rogerlsimon/2015/03/12/i-stole-hillarys-emails/
> 
> TO: POTUS
> ...


Good one Gerslay you and Gali, and WCK are making me have giggles.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: we'll get the hang of Dixie and I'll be prepared for when we meet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Kc been a couple of days now when are you going to let us see blanket for baby?


I am sorry that I haven't posted for a couple of days. Yesterday I went to lunch with friends and dealing with knitting withdrawal. I cut my thumb earlier in the week and it felt worse yesterday when I tried to knit, so I turned off the TV and was reading. When I first cut it, I had just started a dish cloth. I was able to bandage the thumb and finish it. Two days later, it was killing me.

Here is Austin's blanket.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am sorry that I haven't posted for a couple of days. Yesterday I went to lunch with friends and dealing with knitting withdrawal. I cut my thumb earlier in the week and it felt worse yesterday when I tried to knit, so I turned off the TV and was reading. When I first cut it, I had just started a dish cloth. I was able to bandage the thumb and finish it. Two days later, it was killing me.
> 
> Here is Austin's blanket.


KC it is gorgeous! You do great work. Your DD will love it! I hope your finger is better. We need to hide all the knives on Denim.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> KC it is gorgeous! You do great work. Your DD will love it! I hope your finger is better. We need to hide all the knives on Denim.


I keep cutting myself because I have very limited depth perception due to my retinal detachment. I bump myself a lot too. Oh well, at least I heal fairly quickly. By Monday, I should not have a sore thumb. I am trying to figure out my next project. I have finished dishcloths for DD2. I am considering knitting some for DD2 in different colors. I don't know if she will use them or not. She's more a paper towels and Multi-Purpose Windex kind of girl. She also doesn't love to cook as much as DD2. DD1 is a good baker though.

While I was letting this thumb rest, I wound yarn. I need to pick a bigger project than dishcloths. I have yarn to make cowls for myself and for Christmas gifts. I have yarn for another larger afghan, but I can't face that after the baby blanket. I have wool for a couple of cardigans and a poncho. I just have to get over the reluctance to begin cold-weather items since it is Spring.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today 42 years ago I had my first baby. She was the first grand child on both sides.


Congratulations, CB. Bet you don't feel that your first is that old, or that you are that old. ♥♥♥
In June, my first will be 41 and also the first grandchild, but only on my side. There is always something special about your first child, isn't there? And the second, and the third, and the fourth, and ... etc.  Oh what the heck, they're ALL special to my heart.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today 42 years ago I had my first baby. She was the first grand child on both sides.


Happy Belated Birthday to your Darling Daughter, CB.♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Isn't it something when you think back to her birth and remember .


You remember everything about that day. It is burned in your memory.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: That is funny! DH says that might be the only time he's right :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Wondering what everyone else is working on?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Do you mean Gruber?
> 
> When Carville comes on the scene you know he's been summoned by the Clintons to do damage control.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't have any problems yesterday or today. I saw admin saying he was contacting the advertisers. Do you have an ad blocker set up Yarnie?


.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> The Happy Wanderer
> 
> I love to go a-wandering,
> Along the mountain track,
> ...


Now I'll be 'ha ha ha' -ing all day long.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Mine too. I have a praise report. The friend of mine from church that we prayed for a few weeks ago gave his life to the Lord 2 days ago. His daughter told it on facebook. His family has been worried about him for years. It is sad that it takes cancer to wake up your spirit.


Yes, it is sad that it takes a tragedy to turn to the Lord. I thank Him daily that He is our refuge. I pray for some of my relatives to turn to Him, also.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh but am glad he did find the Lord. It was in God's time and hands.


In God's own time, for sure.♥


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The dr had to dig out her gall stones. Her gall bladder had something growing over it . So I am assuming it was the old fashion way. It is the same dr that did my son's surgery last month. He is the best. We haven't talked to DS since yesterday. He has his hands full with DIL . The grands have gone up there so we are hearing from them. We haven't heard if they are coming home or not yet. I hope she stays one more night so she can get the proper care. Thanks for the prayers.♥


CB, that sounds terrible. Sending strength and hugs her way.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> A sad story:
> 
> Everybody should heed the warnings not to feed wildlife because they become dependent and don't forage for themselves any longer.
> It is such a tragedy to see what has been done to our country's wildlife.
> ...


Cute, clever and on target! :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> That is something to think about Solow, if you disagree you may be called a polyester leisure suit hateful bigot. :XD: :lol:


Way too many big words for the low info voters to remember.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

How is your DIL today, CB? Hope her time is becoming less and less painful as time goes by.&#9829;


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My DD just came home and said she is still hurting pretty bad. Nothing is touching the paint. She is hungry too. That will make her grouchy . Maybe I can make her some soup and take to her tomorrow. She likes my cooking.
> We have been talking about putting our little old man down tomorrow. He is so down in his back. It is gotten to the point we need to do it. So hard to do it. We said 2 weeks ago we would do it but neither one of us talked about it but we have been talking that it needs to be done. My son and I need prayers to be able to take him to be put down.  :-( :|


It is such a heartbreaking decision to put down a beloved pet. Will pray that it's not unbearably painful, CB.♥


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> and an age bigot and a blonde bigot :XD:


Make that bottle blond bigot.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> *I STOLE HILLARY'S EMAILS:*
> http://pjmedia.com/rogerlsimon/2015/03/12/i-stole-hillarys-emails/
> 
> TO: POTUS
> ...


  :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am sorry that I haven't posted for a couple of days. Yesterday I went to lunch with friends and dealing with knitting withdrawal. I cut my thumb earlier in the week and it felt worse yesterday when I tried to knit, so I turned off the TV and was reading. When I first cut it, I had just started a dish cloth. I was able to bandage the thumb and finish it. Two days later, it was killing me.
> 
> Here is Austin's blanket.


Sorry to hear about your cut thumb. Hope it's well on the way to being healed. Have you had a tetanus shot, recently? Austin's blanket is a lovely pattern. Good job.♥


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My DD just came home and said she is still hurting pretty bad. Nothing is touching the paint. She is hungry too. That will make her grouchy . Maybe I can make her some soup and take to her tomorrow. She likes my cooking.
> We have been talking about putting our little old man down tomorrow. He is so down in his back. It is gotten to the point we need to do it. So hard to do it. We said 2 weeks ago we would do it but neither one of us talked about it but we have been talking that it needs to be done. My son and I need prayers to be able to take him to be put down.  :-( :|


It's always such a hard thing to do. it comes down to quality of life for the pet. Sending strength to your family to make the decision.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> KC it is gorgeous! You do great work. Your DD will love it! I hope your finger is better. We need to hide all the knives on Denim.


Yes, we do! :XD: ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Wondering what everyone else is working on?


I'm on my third pair of socks, for my DDIL. They're Simple Skyp Socks (found on Ravelry) in black sock yarn. Good thing I have a light over my head. Should look nice, my first attempt at this pattern, so it'll take a few days to complete.♥


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I am sorry that I haven't posted for a couple of days. Yesterday I went to lunch with friends and dealing with knitting withdrawal. I cut my thumb earlier in the week and it felt worse yesterday when I tried to knit, so I turned off the TV and was reading. When I first cut it, I had just started a dish cloth. I was able to bandage the thumb and finish it. Two days later, it was killing me.
> 
> Here is Austin's blanket.


That's really nice KC. On my computer it comes across as a nice golden color. (I'll keep this color, not your description, in my mind.)


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Wondering what everyone else is working on?


I'm in the same boat as you. I finished a tri color work hat, a pair of leggings and ripped out a cowl that I didn't like at all. I was looking around for some lighter weight hats to make, but discovered I don't have any lighter weight yarn. Oh problems, problems and decisions, decisions.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am sorry that I haven't posted for a couple of days. Yesterday I went to lunch with friends and dealing with knitting withdrawal. I cut my thumb earlier in the week and it felt worse yesterday when I tried to knit, so I turned off the TV and was reading. When I first cut it, I had just started a dish cloth. I was able to bandage the thumb and finish it.  Two days later, it was killing me.
> 
> Here is Austin's blanket.


Oh it is not that bad. Not a baby color but love the pattern. You always do a wonderful job.

Sorry about thumb it hurts more when you knit. :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-325160-1.html
Check the above for how to take care of your knitted items when giving them to the recipients.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I keep cutting myself because I have very limited depth perception due to my retinal detachment. I bump myself a lot too. Oh well, at least I heal fairly quickly. By Monday, I should not have a sore thumb. I am trying to figure out my next project. I have finished dishcloths for DD2. I am considering knitting some for DD2 in different colors. I don't know if she will use them or not. She's more a paper towels and Multi-Purpose Windex kind of girl. She also doesn't love to cook as much as DD2. DD1 is a good baker though.
> 
> While I was letting this thumb rest, I wound yarn. I need to pick a bigger project than dishcloths. I have yarn to make cowls for myself and for Christmas gifts. I have yarn for another larger afghan, but I can't face that after the baby blanket. I have wool for a couple of cardigans and a poncho. I just have to get over the reluctance to begin cold-weather items since it is Spring.[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It's always such a hard thing to do. it comes down to quality of life for the pet. Sending strength to your family to make the decision.


I agree they are the only ones who love us no matter what our mood is. Still not easy to let them go. God Bless CB holding you up there in God's grace.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> CB, that sounds terrible. Sending strength and hugs her way.


We just got the news she is coming home as soon as they release her. Her pain is not as bad. Thanks for the strength and hugs she must have felt them. XX ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It is such a heartbreaking decision to put down a beloved pet. Will pray that it's not unbearably painful, CB.♥


My DH and son said to wait until the kids go home. I cried all day and now I will have to go thru it again Monday. I will shut up about it tho. I am worn out now from being upset. We have to do it so no putting it off. He is 15 1/2 so he is worn out. Still hard to let them go. Thanks for the sympathy. I feel guilty talking about a dog when Bon's Dh is sick and others.
Bon how is DH doing?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We have a new little great nephew born in Australia. Here is little Hunter shortly after he was born yesterday.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Just wanted to say morning. Heading South for a weekend with knitting friends to learn about how to modify designs that you like but want to change yarns, gauge or tweak a pattern. Probably a bit overwhelming, so I am bringing my wheel when all the chatter gets too much for me.
> 
> Will check in later.
> 
> Be well my friends


Have a great weekend!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I am sorry that I haven't posted for a couple of days. Yesterday I went to lunch with friends and dealing with knitting withdrawal. I cut my thumb earlier in the week and it felt worse yesterday when I tried to knit, so I turned off the TV and was reading. When I first cut it, I had just started a dish cloth. I was able to bandage the thumb and finish it. Two days later, it was killing me.
> 
> Here is Austin's blanket.


The blanket design is gorgeous KC, I'm sure your DD will love it. It shows up as a soft gold on my screen - no hint of poop.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Wondering what everyone else is working on?


I'm working on 2 light weight scarves - 1 knit and the other crochet.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have a new little great nephew born in Australia. Here is little Hunter shortly after he was born yesterday.


How precious Hunter is.♥ 
Congratulations to your family, Kitty.:thumbup: 
I'm sure you're lining up the knitting for him as we speak.  :thumbup:
Do you have any plans to visit the newborn? ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The blanket design is gorgeous KC, I'm sure your DD will love it. It shows up as a soft gold on my screen - no hint of poop.


Yes, same color on my computer, KC. Not a bad color at that.
I'm sure it'll hide a few 'accidents'.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My DH and son said to wait until the kids go home. I cried all day and now I will have to go thru it again Monday. I will shut up about it tho. I am worn out now from being upset. We have to do it so no putting it off. He is 15 1/2 so he is worn out. Still hard to let them go. Thanks for the sympathy. I feel guilty talking about a dog when Bon's Dh is sick and others.
> Bon how is DH doing?


CB, 'Let go, and let God'.♥ 
Your heart is breaking.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We just got the news she is coming home as soon as they release her. Her pain is not as bad. Thanks for the strength and hugs she must have felt them. XX ♥


That's wonderful news! Hope she heals quickly.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My DH and son said to wait until the kids go home. I cried all day and now I will have to go thru it again Monday. I will shut up about it tho. I am worn out now from being upset. We have to do it so no putting it off. He is 15 1/2 so he is worn out. Still hard to let them go. Thanks for the sympathy. I feel guilty talking about a dog when Bon's Dh is sick and others.
> Bon how is DH doing?


A sad weekend for you but gives you and the kids a little more time to be with him, pet him and give him comfort. The last couple days we had with Charlie were bittersweet. I'm sure Bon understands. Maybe she'll be on to give us an update later today.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have a new little great nephew born in Australia. Here is little Hunter shortly after he was born yesterday.


Hunter looks so alert. She must have not had drugs. Sweet baby. I didn't know you had family in Australia.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> How precious Hunter is.♥
> Congratulations to your family, Kitty.:thumbup:
> I'm sure you're lining up the knitting for him as we speak.  :thumbup:
> Do you have any plans to visit the newborn? ;-)


Thanks Jokim, I love baby pics. Our nephew and his wife wanted to be surprised so we didn't know boy or girl. It is their fall over there now although their winters aren't extremely cold.

SIL and BIL have 2 boys who got married about 8 months apart a couple of years ago. Hunter is the first child of the older boy and his younger brother is going to be a dad in about 3 months. SIL is thrilled to be a grandma but both boys a quite a distance away.

I don't think we'll get back to Australia as long as I have the store. It's such a long way that short trips aren't worth it and I can't be away for too long. The last time we were there was in 2000, but they have all visited here since then.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hunter looks so alert. She must have not had drugs. Sweet baby. I didn't know you had family in Australia.


She had an emergency C-section, but is doing really well. He was a big boy, 8 lb 9 oz. DH's youngest sister married an Aussie that came to Canada as part of an agricultural program but he always intended to go back and SIL said ok. DH also has distant cousins that went to Australia rather than Canada when they left UK.

I was sent to work in Perth for a 6 week and then a 5 month stint in 1997/98 and loved it there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She had an emergency C-section, but is doing really well. He was a big boy, 8 lb 9 oz. DH's youngest sister married an Aussie that came to Canada as part of an agricultural program but he always intended to go back and SIL said ok. DH also has distant cousins that went to Australia rather than Canada when they left UK.
> 
> I was sent to work in Perth for a 6 week and then a 5 month stint in 1997/98 and loved it there.


I am glad she is ok. Emergency C-section is dangerous. 
I have always wanted to go to Australia but the flight is too long. That was along stint. What season were you there?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She had an emergency C-section, but is doing really well. He was a big boy, 8 lb 9 oz. DH's youngest sister married an Aussie that came to Canada as part of an agricultural program but he always intended to go back and SIL said ok. DH also has distant cousins that went to Australia rather than Canada when they left UK.
> 
> I was sent to work in Perth for a 6 week and then a 5 month stint in 1997/98 and loved it there.


There is quite a mix of ethnicity in the land of Oz, esp. following WWII. Wars tend to do that to peoples, disperse them. :|


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I'm on my third pair of socks, for my DDIL. They're Simple Skyp Socks (found on Ravelry) in black sock yarn. Good thing I have a light over my head. Should look nice, my first attempt at this pattern, so it'll take a few days to complete.♥


It is so hard to knit with dark yarn. I'd probably go blind knitting with it.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:



> My DD just came home and said she is still hurting pretty bad. Nothing is touching the paint. She is hungry too. That will make her grouchy . Maybe I can make her some soup and take to her tomorrow. She likes my cooking.
> We have been talking about putting our little old man down tomorrow. He is so down in his back. It is gotten to the point we need to do it. So hard to do it. We said 2 weeks ago we would do it but neither one of us talked about it but we have been talking that it needs to be done. My son and I need prayers to be able to take him to be put down.  :-( :|


Guess I was blessed 'cause my 2 little Chihuahuas both simply passed away in their sleep. No matter how we lose them, it tugs at our heart.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> We have a new little great nephew born in Australia. Here is little Hunter shortly after he was born yesterday.


Aww! A new, wee Aussie in your family. Congratulations! Isn't this internet wonderful ---- you can see a photo of him 1 day after his birth.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> She had an emergency C-section, but is doing really well. He was a big boy, 8 lb 9 oz. DH's youngest sister married an Aussie that came to Canada as part of an agricultural program but he always intended to go back and SIL said ok. DH also has distant cousins that went to Australia rather than Canada when they left UK.
> 
> I was sent to work in Perth for a 6 week and then a 5 month stint in 1997/98 and loved it there.


I've spent 4 months in OZ. Drove completely around their little island. Perth is 1 of my favorites, along with Sydney, Adelaide & especially Mackay. Love that country!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> We have a new little great nephew born in Australia. Here is little Hunter shortly after he was born yesterday.


So sweet! I love babies.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> It is so hard to knit with dark yarn. I'd probably go blind knitting with it.


So far, I've knitted the cuff and about 1-1/2" of the leg. I'm good with the eyesight. :-D Would not want to do a lot of dark yarn knitting, though. The overhead light helps quite a bit.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad she is ok. Emergency C-section is dangerous.
> I have always wanted to go to Australia but the flight is too long. That was along stint. What season were you there?


SIL said she was in labour for 14 hours and baby started showing signs of distress so they did the c-section. They're all fine and are out of the hospital. Hunter was too comfy in the womb and delayed his arrival by a week.

I was there from April/May (their fall) and then from Oct to Mar (their spring and summer). The summers are too hot for me, but you're used to the heat would probably be fine with it. DH was able to be with me for part of each stint. We loved Perth and seriously thought about moving to Australia, but decided on Vancouver Island instead. I made some very good friends and we've stayed in touch.

You're right about the flights - I flew from Calgary to San Francisco to Sydney to Perth (about 24 hours total)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Aww! A new, wee Aussie in your family. Congratulations! Isn't this internet wonderful ---- you can see a photo of him 1 day after his birth.


The internet is a wonderful thing, makes it so easy to talk to each other, share info and to learn so much about the world and the people in it. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> I've spent 4 months in OZ. Drove completely around their little island. Perth is 1 of my favorites, along with Sydney, Adelaide & especially Mackay. Love that country!


I remember reading about some of your advenures in OZ; such a great experience for you and your DH. I didn't get to see as much as I would have liked to because I was working. DH traveled there to meet up with friends in 1980 (before we even met each other and before his sister moved down there) and he saw much more of the country than I did.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> So sweet! I love babies.


Have you planned a visit back to the west coast to visit DD and Austin?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Have you planned a visit back to the west coast to visit DD and Austin?


We leave April 1. Austin's birthday is April 4, so we will celebrate it together. I am looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have a new little great nephew born in Australia. Here is little Hunter shortly after he was born yesterday.


Awww...how precious. May God bless Hunter with good health, much wealth, and great happiness.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have a new little great nephew born in Australia. Here is little Hunter shortly after he was born yesterday.


oh sweet sweet baby, and love his name.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning lovely spring day. Nice to hear birds singing and sun up. 

Tonight is the first grilling day. Steak potato salad, wish I could have a bit of salad but not good.

Want to get floors cleaned as snow melt lead to mud . So will do steam washing. 

Hope all have a lovely day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> So far, I've knitted the cuff and about 1-1/2" of the leg. I'm good with the eyesight. :-D Would not want to do a lot of dark yarn knitting, though. The overhead light helps quite a bit.


Want to know what I am knitting. Oh am sure you don't . Ripper hat was going good. But as you can guess yes its back to rip rip rip.

Dark yarn is hard sounds like you have a good set up for it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KC ah a trip and to see little one luck you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The internet is a wonderful thing, makes it so easy to talk to each other, share info and to learn so much about the world and the people in it. :thumbup:


Right you are. Sometimes to much info from some who should think of remain silent and act like grown women.

Willie the Terrorist is cat crazy running around here. Also has found a new game goes to yarn baskets and puts paw into hole and guess what appears yarn of course. And what does a cat do with yarn when he can't even knit that is right he pulls and pulls and pulls such a happy cat. Such an unhappy person here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Good morning lovely spring day. Nice to hear birds singing and sun up.
> 
> Tonight is the first grilling day. Steak potato salad, wish I could have a bit of salad but not good.
> 
> ...


I am going to order the Bissell vacuum and mop. I bought a Hoover one but didn't open it up because I realized I had gotten the wrong one. Does anyone have the Bissell?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://qpolitical.com/stepped-stage-started-singing-old-hymn-didnt-expect-itd-take-breath-away/#.VQPMcVmRrsJ.facebook


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://qpolitical.com/stepped-stage-started-singing-old-hymn-didnt-expect-itd-take-breath-away/#.VQPMcVmRrsJ.facebook


I have many Mormon cousins - attended some of their church "parties" - let me tell you, these Mormon kids are extremely talented. They'd put on "shows" - makes you feel good when you see young people like them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> SIL said she was in labour for 14 hours and baby started showing signs of distress so they did the c-section. They're all fine and are out of the hospital. Hunter was too comfy in the womb and delayed his arrival by a week.
> 
> I was there from April/May (their fall) and then from Oct to Mar (their spring and summer). The summers are too hot for me, but you're used to the heat would probably be fine with it. DH was able to be with me for part of each stint. We loved Perth and seriously thought about moving to Australia, but decided on Vancouver Island instead. I made some very good friends and we've stayed in touch.
> 
> You're right about the flights - I flew from Calgary to San Francisco to Sydney to Perth (about 24 hours total)


Hunter's birth reminds me of my daughter's, who also was in distress (cord wrapped around her neck). Her birth was an emergency C-section after about 8 hours of labor.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I am back. Hope everyone is doing well. I will not be able to read the past pages.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Want to know what I am knitting. Oh am sure you don't . Ripper hat was going good. But as you can guess yes its back to rip rip rip.
> 
> Dark yarn is hard sounds like you have a good set up for it.


I like the overhead light for knitting. The dark yarn, I'm afraid, will not show off the cute pattern in the socks, though.:-(


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Right you are. Sometimes to much info from some who should think of remain silent and act like grown women.
> 
> Willie the Terrorist is cat crazy running around here. Also has found a new game goes to yarn baskets and puts paw into hole and guess what appears yarn of course. And what does a cat do with yarn when he can't even knit that is right he pulls and pulls and pulls such a happy cat. Such an unhappy person here.


You've got to outsmart him, Yarnie.  Or, do you like watching him have fun? Sometimes, MIL's cat has fun with my yarn, and I just sit back and watch her. Nice diversion. :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am back. Hope everyone is doing well. I will not be able to read the past pages.


Welcome back, LL! You've come up 'for air' after nearly drowning in moving work?  :thumbup: 
Tell us all about it!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Welcome back, LL! You've come up 'for air' after nearly drowning in moving work?  :thumbup:
> Tell us all about it!


Hi Jokim! It was brutal. Then I left my husband to fend for himself and left for Florida for a week - visiting friends. When I called him, he complained all the time. He could have come. We are living in a matchbox until the house is built - should be finished in August. Much smaller. We will have to pack up and move again then.

I hope you have been well and happy!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> We have a new little great nephew born in Australia. Here is little Hunter shortly after he was born yesterday.


WCK, he is absolutely beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> WCK, he is absolutely beautiful. Congratulations.


Congratulations!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Jokim! It was brutal. Then I left my husband to fend for himself and left for Florida for a week - visiting friends. When I called him, he complained all the time. He could have come. We are living in a matchbox until the house is built - should be finished in August. Much smaller. We will have to pack up and move again then.
> 
> I hope you have been well and happy!


Hi Lukelucy...its great to see your smiling self again! Are you rested up and raring to go or do you need another week off before you get into all the build related jobs?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Hi Lukelucy...its great to see your smiling self again! Are you rested up and raring to go or do you need another week off before you get into all the build related jobs?


I still need to rest. This place is so small and there is very little room to move. We are on top of each other. But, that too shall pass...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I still need to rest. This place is so small and there is very little room to move. We are on top of each other. But, that too shall pass...


Save yourself some grief. Only unpack what you absolutely need while living in this house. The plus side to that is you will find out exactly what you use and what you can do without.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Jokim! It was brutal. Then I left my husband to fend for himself and left for Florida for a week - visiting friends. When I called him, he complained all the time. He could have come. We are living in a matchbox until the house is built - should be finished in August. Much smaller. We will have to pack up and move again then.
> 
> I hope you have been well and happy!


Glad you've touched base with us, LL. We've been well, in general. I'll bet that week in FL was a welcome respite from the hassle of packing, throwing stuff out, and moving. How much stuff do you still have to get rid of before you move into your new, smaller home? You have 5 months to plan and dispose.  We're happy to have you back with us.♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Save yourself some grief. Only unpack what you absolutely need while living in this house. The plus side to that is you will find out exactly what you use and what you can do without.


That is what we are doing. Most of our stuff is in storage. I have boxes of shoes here that are staying in the boxes. I am going to unload more stuff when we unpack again. Thanks!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I still need to rest. This place is so small and there is very little room to move. We are on top of each other. But, that too shall pass...


Do you have a deck or a patio so you can get outside and enjoy the spring weather?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Save yourself some grief. Only unpack what you absolutely need while living in this house. The plus side to that is you will find out exactly what you use and what you can do without.


Great advice, Solo! :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm finishing old WIPs and de-stashing for charity. I made a sweater jacket and matching hat out of some denim blue boucle that a friend gave me, and trying to use up my own stash knitting scarves and hats. 

I had a lot of Homespun that I hated because there's not much you can do with it other than garter knitting...anything with a pattern just disappears. I made scarves with ruffle bottoms that at least makes a plain scarf look somewhat interesting. 

I'm tired of looking at a lot of my yarn that's been around for a long time and I want to get new yarn and start some new things, but I'm determined to keep to my promise to finish old WIPs. I have one more WIP to complete and that's a sequined black lace shawl that I made for myself a few years ago but its too short and I need to open it up and add another skein to make it longer. I'm not looking forward to it and I'll probably never work with black again...at least not on a big project.

Here's some pictures:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I still need to rest. This place is so small and there is very little room to move. We are on top of each other. But, that too shall pass...


I am glad you checked in. I was thinking about you while I went on my walk.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I'm finishing old WIPs and de-stashing for charity. I made an sweater jacket and matching hat out of some denim blue boucle that a friend gave me, and trying to use up my own stash knitting scarves and hats.
> 
> I had a lot of Homespun that I hated because there's not a much you can do with it other than garter knitting...anything with a pattern just disappears. I made scarves with ruffle bottoms that at least makes a plain scarf look somewhat interesting.
> 
> ...


Love those Gers! I really like the sweet jacket!
:thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

I was watching Great Van Sustern last night. She was so disgusted with the Obamas' waste of the taxpayers money from their west coast stint that she couldn't stop talking about it. It seems POTUS went to CA to appear on the Jimmy Kimmel show and to do some fund raising. FLOTUS went to tape the Ellen Degeneres Show. - both happening on the same day. FLOTUS flew out on a separate plane from POTUS because POTUS was going to stop over in Arizona to have a meeting with the VA, that started the whole scandal, and FLOTUS didn't want to stop over. This really shows how selfish FLOTUS is. Would it have really hurt her to do the stop over. It wasn't a long meeting and was probably some kind of lip service/photo op thing anyway. She could have made a special visit to the patients and have a worthy photo op. Instead, she opted to show her true selfish self. Just another slap in the face to the American people. Oh well, life goes on.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> I'm finishing old WIPs and de-stashing for charity. I made a sweater jacket and matching hat out of some denim blue boucle that a friend gave me, and trying to use up my own stash knitting scarves and hats.
> 
> I had a lot of Homespun that I hated because there's not much you can do with it other than garter knitting...anything with a pattern just disappears. I made scarves with ruffle bottoms that at least makes a plain scarf look somewhat interesting.
> 
> ...


Nice jacket. I really love the colors on the scarfs. Only one more WIP to go and then you can get more yarn. Definite incentive to get a move on.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love those Gers! I really like the sweet jacket!
> :thumbup:


Thanks CB. I made the jacket Med-Large but its more like Large-Huge...then I read the pattern specs again and it does say "oversized". I hope that someone shopping in The Storehouse (our local food pantry and clothing closet) will like it...its really warm.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Do you have a deck or a patio so you can get outside and enjoy the spring weather?


Nope. No deck or patio. We are going to have to think of something. Maybe a chair on a sidewalk...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you checked in. I was thinking about you while I went on my walk.


CB, you are so sweet. Thank you for thinking of me! I have miss you and everyone. What a great group!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Glad you've touched base with us, LL. We've been well, in general. I'll bet that week in FL was a welcome respite from the hassle of packing, throwing stuff out, and moving. How much stuff do you still have to get rid of before you move into your new, smaller home? You have 5 months to plan and dispose.  We're happy to have you back with us.♥


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Nice jacket. I really love the colors on the scarfs. Only one more WIP to go and then you can get more yarn. Definite incentive to get a move on.


That's the plan!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I'm finishing old WIPs and de-stashing for charity. I made a sweater jacket and matching hat out of some denim blue boucle that a friend gave me, and trying to use up my own stash knitting scarves and hats.
> 
> I had a lot of Homespun that I hated because there's not much you can do with it other than garter knitting...anything with a pattern just disappears. I made scarves with ruffle bottoms that at least makes a plain scarf look somewhat interesting.
> 
> ...


Lovely handwork, Gerslay. Looks warm, too!♥


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It is a beautiful sunny day. Very little snow left, only in sheltered areas. Wind is a little cold. Picture is our front yard. Now, unless we get substantial rain the fire danger will be high. We had a big one that came within a mile (30+ years ago). Thank goodness for the state highway that stopped it.


Hey...you've got a visitor in the front yard! It does look dry though, I hope you get a good soaking, and soon.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Lovely handwork, Gerslay. Looks warm, too!♥


Thanks Jokim ♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It is a beautiful sunny day. Very little snow left, only in sheltered areas. Wind is a little cold. Picture is our front yard. Now, unless we get substantial rain the fire danger will be high. We had a big one that came within a mile (30+ years ago). Thank goodness for the state highway that stopped it.


Looks lovely, Joeysomma, even without green grass. Just to be able to see the ground without snow is progress. We're still under a foot of packed snow and there is slight worry about flooding, if there is a lot of rain this weekend. :roll:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> My visitor is made of cement. The grands have taken their turns at riding him. There is also a family of skunks that are laying on their sides. All are in need of a new coat of paint.


I would like to paint the skunk that visits my yard...with a .22 gauge. It is most busy at night and the smell leaks into the house. 
It does look parched in your area joey, our creek is high and we still have alot of melting to do. Your front view is nice.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Save yourself some grief. Only unpack what you absolutely need while living in this house. The plus side to that is you will find out exactly what you use and what you can do without.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I am back. Hope everyone is doing well. I will not be able to read the past pages.


Welcome back LL, the pages will be a little brighter now.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Welcome back LL, the pages will be a little brighter now.


You are so sweet to say that. Thank you!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I'm finishing old WIPs and de-stashing for charity. I made a sweater jacket and matching hat out of some denim blue boucle that a friend gave me, and trying to use up my own stash knitting scarves and hats.
> 
> I had a lot of Homespun that I hated because there's not much you can do with it other than garter knitting...anything with a pattern just disappears. I made scarves with ruffle bottoms that at least makes a plain scarf look somewhat interesting.
> 
> ...


Beautiful work Gerslay, and you are very generous to donate to your storehouse. After your WIP's you can move on to new yarn and new ideas. Fun.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

3 pages back is all the further I got. It's Barntime now. TL


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am going to order the Bissell vacuum and mop. I bought a Hoover one but didn't open it up because I realized I had gotten the wrong one. Does anyone have the Bissell?


I have a Hoover vacuum. DH just finished running it around the house. I let him. In exchange, I baked cookies today. I cleaned out our freezer this week, and found frozen dough (Spritz cookies) that I mixed up and didn't bake because I ran out of energy and time before Christmas. I doubt we'll get these cookies eaten before we leave for CA though.

I also have a Shark steam cleaner. It is great for my kitchen tile.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I'm finishing old WIPs and de-stashing for charity. I made a sweater jacket and matching hat out of some denim blue boucle that a friend gave me, and trying to use up my own stash knitting scarves and hats.
> 
> I had a lot of Homespun that I hated because there's not much you can do with it other than garter knitting...anything with a pattern just disappears. I made scarves with ruffle bottoms that at least makes a plain scarf look somewhat interesting.
> 
> ...


Sure like the denim blue sweater...looks like something I'd wear. Those 2 colors are great together.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I was watching Great Van Sustern last night. She was so disgusted with the Obamas' waste of the taxpayers money from their west coast stint that she couldn't stop talking about it. It seems POTUS went to CA to appear on the Jimmy Kimmel show and to do some fund raising. FLOTUS went to tape the Ellen Degeneres Show. - both happening on the same day. FLOTUS flew out on a separate plane from POTUS because POTUS was going to stop over in Arizona to have a meeting with the VA, that started the whole scandal, and FLOTUS didn't want to stop over. This really shows how selfish FLOTUS is. Would it have really hurt her to do the stop over. It wasn't a long meeting and was probably some kind of lip service/photo op thing anyway. She could have made a special visit to the patients and have a worthy photo op. Instead, she opted to show her true selfish self. Just another slap in the face to the American people. Oh well, life goes on.


Greta said the Arizona VA stopover was only for 2 hours. Like, if she didn't want to go to the VA meeting she couldn't have just sat on their luxurious Air Force One for a couple of hours. Hey, I could stand on my head or twiddled my thumbs waiting for POTUS - but perhaps she doesn't think he's worth patiently waiting for? They're unbelievable.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It is a beautiful sunny day. Very little snow left, only in sheltered areas. Wind is a little cold. Picture is our front yard. Now, unless we get substantial rain the fire danger will be high. We had a big one that came within a mile (30+ years ago). Thank goodness for the state highway that stopped it.


Nice yard Joeys!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> We leave April 1. Austin's birthday is April 4, so we will celebrate it together. I am looking forward to seeing everyone.


A 1st Birthday party! Time sure flies by quickly.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Good morning lovely spring day. Nice to hear birds singing and sun up.
> 
> Tonight is the first grilling day. Steak potato salad, wish I could have a bit of salad but not good.
> 
> ...


Grilled steak sounds yummy. We haven't thought of grilling yet, even though it's been quite warm for the past few weeks.

It was raining this morning, but then the sun came out and the birds were chirping but it was quite windy today.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Did anyone see the mountain slide near the Charleston, WV airport? That's usually a west coast phenomenon. One doesn't often think of such things happening in the east, but when the soil is saturated with the amount of rain they've had, it is a real possibility. Hope WendyBee is ok.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Grilled steak sounds yummy. We haven't thought of grilling yet, even though it's been quite warm for the past few weeks.
> 
> It was raining this morning, but then the sun came out and the birds were chirping but it was quite windy today.


I've seen a cedar waxwing and lots of chickadees, but have yet to see a robin. 
I think I may have made the suet cages squirrel resistant: wired them shut with paper clips! The squirrels would climb up the side of the garage and jump over to the suet cage, and pretty as you please, pry open the cage, suet cake would drop to the ground and the squirrel would make off with the cake to a secluded spot to devour the seed at her leisure. 
Not any longer! the cages stay tightly shut! and the woodpeckers and other birds are enjoying the seed treats. :thumbup: 
Funny, how the little things in life make me happy. ;-)


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Grilled steak sounds yummy. We haven't thought of grilling yet, even though it's been quite warm for the past few weeks.
> 
> It was raining this morning, but then the sun came out and the birds were chirping but it was quite windy today.


We grill in the worst winter weather.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We grill in the worst winter weather.


Not us. DH is a fair weather griller!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Not us. DH is a fair weather griller!


 :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Right you are. Sometimes to much info from some who should think of remain silent and act like grown women.
> 
> Willie the Terrorist is cat crazy running around here. Also has found a new game goes to yarn baskets and puts paw into hole and guess what appears yarn of course. And what does a cat do with yarn when he can't even knit that is right he pulls and pulls and pulls such a happy cat. Such an unhappy person here.


I have been very lucky that none of our cats have been very interested in yarn unless it was moving right in front of them! Sounds like Willie is enjoying your room a little too much :wink:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am going to order the Bissell vacuum and mop. I bought a Hoover one but didn't open it up because I realized I had gotten the wrong one. Does anyone have the Bissell?


We have 2 Bissell vacuums - 1 at home and 1 at the store; both work well and pick up well. Also have a small Bissell rug shampoo unit that works well but too small for bigger areas.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Hunter's birth reminds me of my daughter's, who also was in distress (cord wrapped around her neck). Her birth was an emergency C-section after about 8 hours of labor.


So glad that it worked out well in both situations!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I am back. Hope everyone is doing well. I will not be able to read the past pages.


Welcome back LL; I hope you enjoyed your vacation after all the stress of packing and moving.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Jokim! It was brutal. Then I left my husband to fend for himself and left for Florida for a week - visiting friends. When I called him, he complained all the time. He could have come. We are living in a matchbox until the house is built - should be finished in August. Much smaller. We will have to pack up and move again then.
> 
> I hope you have been well and happy!


We had to do the same thing when our acreage house was being built more than 20 years ago. We moved into this tiny 1 bedroom apartment and it was a hard adjustment, but it worked out ok. Time goes by quickly and you can check on the progress of your new house and plan your new layout. It will be so exciting for you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Did anyone see the mountain slide near the Charleston, WV airport? That's usually a west coast phenomenon. One doesn't often think of such things happening in the east, but when the soil is saturated with the amount of rain they've had, it is a real possibility. Hope WendyBee is ok.


She hasn't been on in a few days. I hope she is okay too. We are soaked here too. We have had 13 " of rain usually 9 for this time of year. The ground is so soggy. Still raining since the snow and ice last week. It is in the 60's . It is starting to get depressing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I've seen a cedar waxwing and lots of chickadees, but have yet to see a robin.
> I think I may have made the suet cages squirrel resistant: wired them shut with paper clips! The squirrels would climb up the side of the garage and jump over to the suet cage, and pretty as you please, pry open the cage, suet cake would drop to the ground and the squirrel would make off with the cake to a secluded spot to devour the seed at her leisure.
> Not any longer! the cages stay tightly shut! and the woodpeckers and other birds are enjoying the seed treats. :thumbup:
> Funny, how the little things in life make me happy. ;-)


I am glad you found a solution for the bird cages. That would make me happy too. 
:-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> I'm finishing old WIPs and de-stashing for charity. I made a sweater jacket and matching hat out of some denim blue boucle that a friend gave me, and trying to use up my own stash knitting scarves and hats.
> 
> I had a lot of Homespun that I hated because there's not much you can do with it other than garter knitting...anything with a pattern just disappears. I made scarves with ruffle bottoms that at least makes a plain scarf look somewhat interesting.
> 
> ...


The jacket and hat are lovely and the scarves look great too. It's a nice feeling to finish up those WIPs and then you can choose the ideal new project.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> It is a beautiful sunny day. Very little snow left, only in sheltered areas. Wind is a little cold. Picture is our front yard. Now, unless we get substantial rain the fire danger will be high. We had a big one that came within a mile (30+ years ago). Thank goodness for the state highway that stopped it.


Nice to see the snow gone, but surprised at how dry it looks when you had so much snow. Our grass looks brown like that in the summer, but right now it's bright green.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have 2 Bissell vacuums - 1 at home and 1 at the store; both work well and pick up well. Also have a small Bissell rug shampoo unit that works well but too small for bigger areas.


 That is good. I was hoping I made the right decision. I had the small shampoo machine too. I used it on the sofa and the car. Mine finally died.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I've seen a cedar waxwing and lots of chickadees, but have yet to see a robin.
> I think I may have made the suet cages squirrel resistant: wired them shut with paper clips! The squirrels would climb up the side of the garage and jump over to the suet cage, and pretty as you please, pry open the cage, suet cake would drop to the ground and the squirrel would make off with the cake to a secluded spot to devour the seed at her leisure.
> Not any longer! the cages stay tightly shut! and the woodpeckers and other birds are enjoying the seed treats. :thumbup:
> Funny, how the little things in life make me happy. ;-)


 :thumbup: takes ingenuity to outsmart those pesky squirrels


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Not us. DH is a fair weather griller!


DH isn't a griller at all!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She hasn't been on in a few days. I hope she is okay too. We are soaked here too. We have had 13 " of rain usually 9 for this time of year. The ground is so soggy. Still raining since the snow and ice last week. It is in the 60's . It is starting to get depressing.


Wendy's gone through so much this winter I hope she doesn't have anything else to worry about.

We had some rain this morning, but could have used more. There was hardly any snowfall in our mountains this winter and a lot of people are already worried about low water levels this summer.

I hope you see some sunshine soon. Will your plant swaps be starting soon?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wendy's gone through so much this winter I hope she doesn't have anything else to worry about.
> 
> We had some rain this morning, but could have used more. There was hardly any snowfall in our mountains this winter and a lot of people are already worried about low water levels this summer.
> 
> I hope you see some sunshine soon. Will your plant swaps be starting soon?


I missed my first swap today. I didn't feel like going out in the mud to dig anything up. Plus I have a mess in my yard I need to deal with. Maybe next month I will have everything cleaned and in the mood .


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had to do the same thing when our acreage house was being built more than 20 years ago. We moved into this tiny 1 bedroom apartment and it was a hard adjustment, but it worked out ok. Time goes by quickly and you can check on the progress of your new house and plan your new layout. It will be so exciting for you.


Thank you for the support. It helps knowing you did it too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> http://www.eohistory.info/2013/hillaryHistory.htm
> 
> Found this article tonight. Was surprised to find that in Hillary's early days as an attorney, she was fired for lying and unethical behavior. I guess she hasn't changed.
> 
> It is a very long article, and I only skimmed through it. Very interesting.


Joey after reading all of this I can now say what I thought of this women has been proven beyond any doubt . She is not fit nor was her husband to run this country. She is not to be trusted with what she has said or will say. Unbelievable what she has done is all I can say.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yes our snow is gone, but we had very little snow. Probably no more than 6 inches at any one time. A very small amount for central Wisconsin. That is the reason for the high fire danger.


reported we had a bit more than 3 inches. It is going to be a ruff year for the farmers, unless we get enough rain this spring and summer.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I'm finishing old WIPs and de-stashing for charity. I made a sweater jacket and matching hat out of some denim blue boucle that a friend gave me, and trying to use up my own stash knitting scarves and hats.
> 
> I had a lot of Homespun that I hated because there's not much you can do with it other than garter knitting...anything with a pattern just disappears. I made scarves with ruffle bottoms that at least makes a plain scarf look somewhat interesting.
> 
> ...


That is so kind of you to donate to Charities.

Your work is beautiful and your kindness always comes through, as it does with all on this DP.

I have delete some of what I posted. Feel do not want to give said person more attention then deserved. Plus I got it out of my mind and am so happy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LL time is passing your doing fine. Proud of you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bon so miss you and hope you and husband are o.k. Arm Wraps


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL time is passing your doing fine. Proud of you.


Thank you YL. Still have terrible feelings of lonliness. Ugh. Wish they would go away.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bon so miss you and hope you and husband are o.k. Arm Wraps


Yes, Bon. Hope all is well with you and your husband. Waiting to hear from you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you YL. Still have terrible feelings of lonliness. Ugh. Wish they would go away.


LL have you gone to the dr about your feeling lonely? Maybe you have some kind of chemical imbalance. If you have low D or B vitamin that could be the problem.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Obamas right hand woman Valeria Jarrett tried to go through secret back channels to leak Hillary Clintons use of a private email server to the press. This is how it should be. Watching liberals destroy each other is one of my favorite things of all time.

From Breitbart:

The New York Posts Edward Klein reports that a source familiar with Bill Clinton said that the former president told him: The Obamas are out to get us any way they can.

Jarrett blamed the Democratic partys 2014 midterm losses on the Clintons insinuations that Obamas unpopular policies, including executive amnesty for foreigners gobbling up American jobs, made the president an albatross around the reigning partys neck.

Jarrett, Obama, and Obamas wife greeted Hillary as a triumvirate of black liberals at the White House after Democrats got thrashed at the voting booth. Under the watchful eyes of his wife and closest senior advisor, Obama told Hillary, the former first lady of Arkansas, in no uncertain terms he would remain neutral in the 2016 election  signaling he wouldnot, in fact, support the Clinton candidacy that the media call inevitable.

Ambitious Democrats are scheming to kneecap a Hillary candidacy before she declares shes running.

With Obamas approval, Valerie has been holding secret meetings with Martin OMalley [the former Democratic governor of Maryland] and [Massachusetts Sen.] Elizabeth Warren, a Klein source said. Shes promised OMalley and Warren the full support of the White House if they will challenge Hillary for the presidential nomination.

Apparently this is how Bill Clinton responded, according to the source:

My contacts and friends in newspapers and TV tell me that theyve been contacted by the White House and offered all kinds of negative stories about us. The Obamas are behind the e-mail story, and theyre spreading rumors that Ive been with women, that Hillary promoted people at the State Department whod done favors for our foundation, that John Kerry had to clean up diplomatic messes Hillary left behind.

Now that Team Obama is dropping bombs on Hillary, we can only hope Hillary returns fire and exposes something about Obama. Lets just sit back, relax, and enjoy the ride!
http://www.youngcons.com/breaking-just-found-leaked-hillary-clintons-email-scandal/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LL have you gone to the dr about your feeling lonely? Maybe you have some kind of chemical imbalance. If you have low D or B vitamin that could be the problem.


I take Vit. B. If you were here you would see that it is logical. My husband feels it to, but not as much as me. I need people more.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I missed my first swap today. I didn't feel like going out in the mud to dig anything up. Plus I have a mess in my yard I need to deal with. Maybe next month I will have everything cleaned and in the mood .


You need to send some of your rain up to Joey.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> We grill in the worst winter weather.


I have always grilled all year long, no matter where I lived. BBQ is my absolute favorite.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> http://www.eohistory.info/2013/hillaryHistory.htm
> 
> Found this article tonight. Was surprised to find that in Hillary's early days as an attorney, she was fired for lying and unethical behavior. I guess she hasn't changed.
> 
> It is a very long article, and I only skimmed through it. Very interesting.


 :shock: She learned to deceive and manipulate early on.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Obamas right hand woman Valeria Jarrett tried to go through secret back channels to leak Hillary Clintons use of a private email server to the press. This is how it should be. Watching liberals destroy each other is one of my favorite things of all time.
> 
> From Breitbart:
> 
> ...


I am so looking forward to watching this play out. Seriously, when the Obama group says/exposes anything about the Clintons, it should be so obvious by now that nothing about what they do surprises We the People any more. It's not a question of it not being believed, but a question of how long has it been going on.

I can see where they are scrambling to come up with other candidates. IMO they will have to dig deep to find a decent one.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Obamas right hand woman Valeria Jarrett tried to go through secret back channels to leak Hillary Clintons use of a private email server to the press. This is how it should be. Watching liberals destroy each other is one of my favorite things of all time.
> 
> From Breitbart:
> 
> ...


Politics can be a cut-throat business. I think it was pretty clear that they never really got past the nastiness of their nomination battles. And I'm still surprised that after losing that battle and all the other dishonesty and scandal, that Hillary is considered a Dem front runner.

The right in Canada was divided for many years which resulted in Liberal governments. When the right was finally able to merge into one party we finally got Conservative minority and then Conservative majority governments. I hope the right in the US is able to work out it's differences and form a united front.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I take Vit. B. If you were here you would see that it is logical. My husband feels it to, but not as much as me. I need people more.


Maybe your local library or community centre has some groups that you might like to join, or take some classes that get you out to meet new people?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello

Home from my class. Fun but too much information for the time we were in class. I was finally getting the ratios for inserting a sleeve and time was up. POOP But I have the huge booklet she gave us, so maybe reread everything. I might even take the class again and really get it.

Very windy here. Maybe some of the mud will dry up.

Talk later, need to unpack.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Just heard man arrested in Ferguson for shot two police officers. 

Now lets have a long look at this . These two police officers had nothing to do with Mr. Brown. But they were shot. One had a bullet go into his eye and end up in his ear. I am sure he is now blind and probably has a hearing problem for the rest of his life and bullet still in his head. Where they involved with the incident? No,but they were shot by whom and why? Because they were police officers.Make sense to me, Not. Where is the outrage over this??

Or the two police officers killed in New York. not involved with that incident. Leaving behind families too. But that is o.k. 
The goody two shoes who have put down police and how all of them should be lump together as nasty mean not worth a grain of salt . Where is their outrage over what happen to these four incident men. 

Whispering( as LTL said first) don't care what those so called left wing fanatic say about how the police are the bad guys. Hope they never ever need police to be their for them. Done whispering.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327097-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

